# Kate’s 'New Start' Journal



## Kate1976

So after literally months of lurking on this site, I have decided to start a journal here! I have just come out of a long term relationship and realise that I need to focus on what's important to me. This is getting fit and feeling positive about myself.

So without further ado, I shall start ...

*Age:* 33&#8230;jeez that makes me feel old!

*Height:* 5ft 9

*Weight:* 10st 6lb - recently lost 6lbs due to messy breakup. Hey&#8230; every cloud has a silver lining!

*Training:* Full body x3 sessions per week plus cardio x3/4 time per week at 30/45 mins @ JJB

*Goals*:



To get lean


To increase muscle mass


To be fit and healthy


To be able to do a chin up unassisted!


Plus getting to know some new people will be a bonus.

*Diet:*

Is pretty shocking at the moment, I still don't much feel like eating but hey I'll get there.

Going to start Lyle McDonalds PSMF next week for 3 / 4 weeks to strip some fat off and then back to a more 'normal' eating pattern.

Monday 24/09

All performed 3 sets/12 reps

UPPER

Chest

BB Bench - 25kgs

Back

Seated Cable Row - 35kgs

Shoulders

BB shoulder press (standing) - 20kgs

Triceps

Bench dips (body weight/legs straight)

Biceps

Ez-bar curls - 5kg either side plus weight of bar

LOWER

Quads

Leg press - machine @ 72kgs

Abs

Hanging leg raises - on chair thingy!

V-ups on bench

Medicine ball lowers

So off we go....


----------



## BabyYoYo

All the best hun - will follow this one

Kate x


----------



## T.F.

Good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## Kate1976

Thanks both 

Tonight its...weighs to be filled in later.

Weds 26/09

All performed 3 sets/12 reps

UPPER

Chest

DB Bench

Back

Wide grip lat pulldown

Shoulders

DB Press (seated)

Triceps

Cable extensions

Biceps

BB curls

LOWER

Quads

BB squats...****e at these

Butt

SL deadlift

Abs

Hanging leg raises - on chair thingy!

V-ups on bench

Medicine ball lowers


----------



## ElfinTan

Howdy Doody!!!

Old??? At 33????

I'm a write off then :whistling:


----------



## MissBC

Welcome babe  good luck with your journey x


----------



## nobody

Good Luck Kate


----------



## Kate1976

Nahhhh not old...just feel old at the moment!

Weds 26/09

All performed 3 sets/12 reps

UPPER

Chest

DB Bench - 10kgs either side

Back

Wide grip lat pulldown - 35kgs

Shoulders

DB Press (seated) - 10kgs

Triceps

Cable extensions - 20kgs

Biceps

BB curls - 20 kgs

LOWER

Quads

BB squats - 40kgs...poooor show!

Need to sort dodgy hip out!

Butt

SL deadlift - 50kgs

Abs

Hanging leg raises - on chair thingy!

V-ups on bench

Medicine ball lowers

40 mins cardio - treadmill, eliptical & rower


----------



## Kate1976

Right so after a sabbatical of 2 weeks to sort life and various ex-relationship BS out, I'm back on it! Diet is going OK but finding it hard to fit all my food in.

Don't know if anyone is actually reading this but currently I'm doing a full body workout 3 times per week. Is there benefit in changing that to bodypart split?

Starting to get veins in arms and shoulders when pumped:bounce:

Will post up piccies soon - purely for motivation you understand!

UPPER

Chest

BB Bench - 25kgs

Back

Seated Cable Row - 35kgs

Shoulders

BB shoulder press (standing) - 20kgs

Triceps

Bench dips (+10kgs on legs/legs straight)

Biceps

Ez-bar curls - 5kg either side plus weight of bar

LOWER

Quads

Squat - 50kgs

Hams

SL deadlift - 60kgs

Abs

Hanging leg raises - on chair thingy!

V-ups on bench

Medicine ball lowers


----------



## Rosedale6

Well done kate keep it going. Will be popping in here from time to time to see how its going.


----------



## kitten30

Good luck with it all  x


----------



## Kate1976

Fridays training..

UPPER

Chest

BB Bench - 25kgs

Back

Seated Cable Row - 35kgs

Shoulders

BB shoulder press (standing) - 20kgs

Triceps

Bench dips (+15kgs on legs/legs straight)

Biceps

straight bar curls - 15kgs

LOWER

Quads

Leg press - 82kgs

Abs

Hanging leg raises - on chair thingy!

V-ups on bench

Medicine ball lowers

cardio - 40 mins stepper


----------



## T.F.

More regular updates Kate.

Keep the training going


----------



## Kate1976

Yeah I know sorry.....more this afternoon!


----------



## MissBC

Good luck hunny!!


----------



## WRT

Nice lifting, keep it up


----------



## Kate1976

Thanks peeps 

Memo to self - try not to lift too heavy when doing SL deadlifts at 7am!

I need to invest in a digi camera and get some piccies up.

On keto diet at the moment.

Breakfast - egg white omelette

Lunch - Chuck salad

Snack - p shake and almonds

Dinner - Salmon & veggies

Todays training!!

UPPER

Chest

BB Bench - 25kgs

Back

Seated Cable Row - 37.5kgs

Shoulders

Upright row BB (standing) - 25kgs

Triceps

Bench dips (+15kgs on legs/legs straight)

Biceps

straight bar curls - 15kgs

LOWER

Quads

Leg press - 87kgs

Hams

SL deadlift - 60kgs (I think?) if the bar weighs 20kgs then yes 

Abs

Hanging leg raises - on chair thingy!

V-ups on bench

Cardio to follow tonight


----------



## nibbsey

Sorry to hear about the break up, but hey take the positive and use the emotions to conetrate on what you want to acheive physically. Good luck.

Oh and PICS!?


----------



## Kate1976

Thanks Nibbsey - I am totally focussed on getting the best physique I can get! Not interested in competing just getting lean and feeling confident about myself!

I have got a new vein on my arm - which is nice!!I also noticed a new one in my shoulder when upright rowing this am 

Breakfast - protein shake after workout

Lunch - Chuck salad

Snack - pnbuetter - straight from the jar baby!

Dinner - Salmon & veggies

Had to laugh at the PT in the gym today who told me not to do deadlifts as they will make me 'bulky' but to concentrate on low weights with high reps......er yeah righto!

UPPER

Chest

BB Bench - 25kgs

Back

Wide grip Lat pulldowns - 35kgs

Shoulders

Upright row BB (standing) - 25kgs

Triceps

Cable pull downs

Bench dips (+15kgs on legs/legs straight)

Biceps

straight bar curls - 15kgs

LOWER

Quads

Leg press - 87kgs

Hams

SL deadlift - 60kgs

Abs

V-ups on bench

Medicine ball lower

Cardio to follow late- when I dance my **** of in Norwich tonight


----------



## avfc_ant

Kate1976 said:


> Had to laugh at the PT in the gym today who told me not to do deadlifts as they will make me 'bulky' but to concentrate on low weights with high reps......er yeah righto!


Typical personal trainer. I recon around 30% of them actually know what they are doing and actually do research like the ones on here.


----------



## Kate1976

I'd say the percentage is probably lower !!!


----------



## Kate1976

Thanks Chilisi - I plan to


----------



## Beklet

The PT is a dick......

Lol apart from that, there are too many journals, I can't read them all - argh!!!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Kate1976

OK time for the worst part...pics!! Hope this works....

Arm shot - not too bad I suppose.










Stomach shot...hmm work needed here methinks










Baby guns 










Will use these to track progress....


----------



## Jem

Woohoo pics Kate !

Tris and baby guns :thumb:

Nice one and all the best - gonna follow this :bounce:


----------



## Kate1976

Not much to report, gym session wasn't great due to groups of men hogging machines...not generally working out just chatting FFS!!

Monday 28/09

All performed 3 sets/10 reps

UPPER

Chest

BB Bench - 25kgs

Back

Seated Cable Row - 37kgs - PB

Shoulders

Upright row - 25kgs

Triceps

Bench dips (+15kg plate/straight legs)

Biceps

Straight bar curl - 15kgs

LOWER

Quads

None couldn't get on the friggin machine 

Hams/Glutes

SL deadlift - 60kgs

Abs

Hanging leg raises - on chair thingy!

V-ups on bench

Medicine ball lowers

Weight holding steady at 67.7 kgs


----------



## Rosedale6

Well done on the Seated Cable Row PB kate.


----------



## jamie seagia

:thumbup1:well done kate keep it up


----------



## Kate1976

Had back to back sessions as I cannot go today - having probs with my shoulder when bench pressing - perhaps rotator cuff?? Need to investigate further.....

There seems to be quite a few groups of young men in the gym not doing alot at the moment...just standing around and chatting!! GRRR

All my clothes are definately looser...yipeee!!

Tues 29/09

All performed 3 sets/10 reps

UPPER

Chest

Machine Press - 20kgs

Back

Seated Cable Row - 37kgs - PB

Did 2 reps at 42.5kgs 

Shoulders

Upright row - 25kgs

Triceps

Bench dips (+15kg plate/straight legs)

Biceps

Straight bar curl - 15kgs

LOWER

Quads

Squat - 40kgs ...poor 

Hams/Glutes

Leg extensions - 45kgs

Abs

Hanging leg raises - on chair thingy!

V-ups on bench

Medicine ball lowers


----------



## LittleChris

When doing chest pressing, try and bring the shoulder blades together at the back, arch lower back a little to force the chest out, should help reduce stress on the shoulder.


----------



## weeman

ok due to me sensing pics being posted in a female journal my attention has been grabbed!!

lovin the travel lodge pics,i stay in them so much i get a gold member discount:lol: :lol:

seriously tho,good going so far,nice tricep shot :thumb:


----------



## Kate1976

Thanks LittleChris - will try that 

Gotta love the travel lodge....pics were taken after a heavy night out in Norwich!!

Thanks - gotta do some work on the lower body - damn female hormones!! Upper is responding pretty well so far.

Oh and I need to get a tan pronto.....geeez I am like Casper....


----------



## Kate1976

Training Update.....strength is down a bit, will blame to low carb diet!

Bagel and oats tomorrow methinks....

All performed 3 sets/10 reps

UPPER

Chest

BB Bench Press - 20kgs - can't seem to get past this at the moment 

Back

Seated Cable Row - 37kgs

Shoulders

Upright row - 25kgs

Triceps

Bench dips (+20kg plate/straight legs) - PB

Biceps

Straight bar curl - 15kgs - can't seem to get past this either

LOWER

Quads

Leg press - 87.2kg - PB

Hams/Glutes

SL deadlift - 60kgs incl bar

Abs

Hanging leg raises - on chair thingy!

V-ups on bench

Medicine ball lowers

30 mins on eliptical - 284 cals


----------



## tazzy-lee

good luck!!


----------



## Kate1976

Sorry more boring training updates 

All performed 3 sets/10 reps

UPPER

Chest

BB Bench Press - 20kgs - can't seem to get past this at the moment 

Back

Seated Cable Row - 37kgs

Shoulders

Upright row - 25kgs

Triceps

Bench dips (+20kg plate/straight legs) - PB

Biceps

Straight bar curl - 15kgs - can't seem to get past this either

LOWER

Quads

Squat - 50kgs

Hams/Glutes

SL deadlift - 60kgs incl bar

Abs

Hanging leg raises - on chair thingy!

V-ups on bench

Medicine ball lowers

2- mins on eliptical - 192 cals


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Sorry more boring training updates
> 
> All performed 3 sets/10 reps
> 
> UPPER
> 
> Chest
> 
> BB Bench Press - 20kgs - can't seem to get past this at the moment
> 
> Back
> 
> Seated Cable Row - 37kgs
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> Upright row - 25kgs
> 
> Triceps
> 
> Bench dips (+20kg plate/straight legs) - PB
> 
> Biceps
> 
> Straight bar curl - 15kgs - can't seem to get past this either
> 
> LOWER
> 
> Quads
> 
> Squat - 50kgs
> 
> Hams/Glutes
> 
> SL deadlift - 60kgs incl bar
> 
> Abs
> 
> Hanging leg raises - on chair thingy!
> 
> V-ups on bench
> 
> Medicine ball lowers
> 
> 2- mins on eliptical - 192 cals


Hi Kate - it is a training journal love so we like the training updates  [shift key is fooked so excuse no caps...]

Your weights are more or less what i am doing as well - it drives me mad but they say the strength will come ....[whoever 'they' is...] at the moment I am just trying to up the volume a bit and try different exercises to shock the body into growing 

My bench is pathetic :confused1: I feel like such a [email protected] whenst panting on 5 reps and struggling to raise it again but hey ho - persistence eh? 

Think the chair you refer to is a captain's chair isn't it ?

All the best hun x


----------



## Kate1976

Training Update.....

06/10/09

All performed 3 sets/10 reps

UPPER

Chest

Wasn't feeling it today 

Back

Seated Cable Row - 37kgs

Shoulders

Upright row - 25kgs

Triceps

Bench dips (+20kg plate/straight legs)

Biceps

Straight bar curl - 15kgs - gaaaaaah still can't get passed, but did 5 reps with 20kgs 

LOWER

Quads

Leg press - 87.2kg

Hams/Glutes

SL deadlift - 60kgs incl bar

Abs

V-ups on bench

Medicine ball lowers

30 mins on eliptical - 282 cals

Weigh in on Sat...see if keto is working ....


----------



## Kate1976

Sorry but more training updates - weigh in and new pics on Sat ...

I have noticed a very unwanted side effect of training, disappearing boobage 

I may have to consider some self improvement if it continues.....

Also, a training partner would be nice - its v lonely training by yourself and having no-one to push you, but I seem to be the only female in my gym who dares to come into the free weights area...come on ladies!!

All performed 3 sets/10 reps

UPPER

Chest

BB Bench Press - 25kgs - PB come on!!

Back

Seated Cable Row - 37kgs

Shoulders

Upright row - 25kgs

Triceps

Bench dips (+20kg plate/straight legs)

Biceps

Straight bar curl - 15kgs - can't seem to get past this either

Did do 20kgs for 5 reps...then strength gave out

LOWER

Quads

Leg Press - 87.5kgs

Hams/Glutes

SL deadlift - 60kgs incl bar

Abs

Stability ball jack knives

V-ups on bench

Medicine ball lowers

30 mins on eliptical - 192 cals


----------



## Kate1976

Ate & drank loads of crap this weekend - which seems to be a pattern that I need to move away from 

Training 10/10

All performed 3 sets/10 reps

UPPER

Chest

BB Bench Press - 25kgs -

Back

Seated Cable Row - 37.2kgs

Shoulders

Upright row - 25kgs

Triceps

Bench dips (+20kg plate/straight legs)

Biceps

Straight bar curl - 15kgs

Did do 20kgs for 5 reps...then strength gave out again :cursing:

LOWER

Quads

Squats - 55kgs - feeling week and my hip is giving me gip 

Hams/Glutes

SL deadlift - 60kgs incl bar

Abs

Stability ball jack knives

V-ups on bench

Medicine ball lowers

20 mins on eliptical - 192 cals


----------



## Kate1976

Training 12/10

All performed 3 sets/10 reps

UPPER

Chest

BB Bench Press - 25kgs - finally moved away from 20kgs :bounce:

Back

Lat Pull Down - 37kgs

Shoulders

Upright row - 25kgs

Triceps

Bench dips (+20kg plate/straight legs)

Cable pulldown- 25kgs

Biceps

Straight bar curl - 15kgs

LOWER

Quads

Leg press - 87.2kgs

Hams/Glutes

SL deadlift - 40kgs incl bar - couldn't get onto an olympic bar as they were all busy, so had to use a bar bell.

Abs

Stability ball jack knives

V-ups on bench

Medicine ball lowers

20 mins on eliptical - 192 cals

20 mins stationary bike- 173 cals


----------



## Kate1976

No fricking training updates as I am away with work at a conference where the gym does not have any frickin free weights WTF!!!!

Off to get fat :cursing:


----------



## DanJ

Kate1976 said:


> No fricking training updates as I am away with work at a conference where the gym does not have any frickin free weights WTF!!!!
> 
> Off to get fat :cursing:


Just think of the extra motivation you will have once you can get back in the gym :thumbup1: .

Good journal. Nice to see lots of regular PB's. It's obvious things are going great :thumb: .


----------



## Kate1976

Thanks Dan and you're right...the first thing I'm going to do when I get home is go to the gym. Can't afford to loose the gains at this stage!

Looking forward to coming home and lifting heavy again...oh and eating properly!


----------



## DanJ

Kate1976 said:


> Thanks Dan and you're right...the first thing I'm going to do when I get home is go to the gym. Can't afford to loose the gains at this stage!
> 
> Looking forward to coming home and lifting heavy again...oh and eating properly!


I had to have 2 months off due to a Rotator Cuff injury, and its suprising how little i lost. Now i appreciate the little time-outs and know that i have to cock up massively to have a detrimental effect on my progress.

All the best  .


----------



## Kate1976

Training 27/10

Feeling blleeeauurgh today, loads of people off sick at work. Couldn't be ****d to do any cardio, so i didn't!

All performed 3 x10

UPPER

Chest

BB Bench Press - 25kgs

Back

Cable row - 37.5kgs

Shoulders

Upright row - 25kgs

Triceps

Bench dips (+20kg plate/straight legs)

Cable pulldown- 25kgs

Biceps

Straight bar curl - 15kgs ...for the love of god i can't get past this weight!

LOWER

Quads

Squats - 60kgs....weeeeeak!

Hams/Glutes

SL deadlift - lying leg curls 45kgs

Abs

V-ups on bench

Medicine ball lowers

Tuck ups

A new addition for the journal...diet!

Bfast - 40g oats, pp, ss milk

Snack - almonds

Lunch - chuck boob, salad

Snack - pnb

Dinner - h/made lean mince b burgers, omelette (3 eggs) and asaparagus

Snack - no sugar jelly

Water - 2L


----------



## DanJ

Kate1976 said:


> Training 27/10
> 
> Feeling blleeeauurgh today, loads of people off sick at work. Couldn't be ****d to do any cardio, so i didn't!
> 
> All performed 3 x10
> 
> UPPER
> 
> Chest
> 
> BB Bench Press - 25kgs
> 
> Back
> 
> Cable row - 37.5kgs
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> Upright row - 25kgs
> 
> Triceps
> 
> Bench dips (+20kg plate/straight legs)
> 
> Cable pulldown- 25kgs
> 
> Biceps
> 
> Straight bar curl - 15kgs ...for the love of god i can't get past this weight!
> 
> LOWER
> 
> Quads
> 
> Squats - 60kgs....weeeeeak!
> 
> Hams/Glutes
> 
> SL deadlift - lying leg curls 45kgs
> 
> Abs
> 
> V-ups on bench
> 
> Medicine ball lowers
> 
> Tuck ups
> 
> A new addition for the journal...diet!
> 
> Bfast - 40g oats, pp, ss milk
> 
> Snack - almonds
> 
> Lunch - chuck boob, salad
> 
> Snack - pnb
> 
> Dinner - h/made lean mince b burgers, omelette (3 eggs) and asaparagus
> 
> Snack - no sugar jelly
> 
> Water - 2L


Nice workout, there's some strong lifting there. What are you eating after you train?


----------



## Smitch

Have you tried doing some dumbell hammers/curls to work the biceps a bit more if you've hit a wall with the Barbell? Mixing it up a bit will help.

Also, i've started to do close grip chin ups lately to help with biceps.


----------



## TH0R

At the risk of sounding like an old gramaphone, far too much going on, the most important

part of your workout is the intensity at which it is performed, Glycogen levels only allow us

to perform at high intensity for 45 mins, I'd be surprised if that was the case with your workout.

In short I think your workouts are over long, over complicated and your probably over doing it 

I'm trying to get Jem to do low volume/high intensity workouts with a little less

cardio in between, its a tough job I tell ya, perhaps have a word with her and see

what you think.

I'm not one for massaging ego's either, like some:whistling:

Hope this helps


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> At the risk of sounding like an old gramaphone, far too much going on, the most important
> 
> part of your workout is the intensity at which it is performed, Glycogen levels only allow us
> 
> to perform at high intensity for 45 mins, I'd be surprised if that was the case with your workout.
> 
> In short I think your workouts are over long, over complicated and your probably over doing it
> 
> I'm trying to get Jem to do low volume/high intensity workouts with a little less
> 
> cardio in between, its a tough job I tell ya, perhaps have a word with her and see
> 
> what you think.
> 
> I'm not one for massaging ego's either, like some:whistling:
> 
> Hope this helps


Blah blah blah blah blah :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hi Kate - yes I am doing what he [the veteran ^^^] says and it has worked well I think - well, I'm getting a lot more comments about being 'defined' and 'hard' pmsl and I am leaner & stronger than I was 3 weeks ago too ...

Cardio has been cut right down & you will be pleased to hear that even that doesnt make you look like a heifer either !

Anyway enough of that - how are you honey ? Hope all is well re pm - you know where I am - Im in the same boat now [without all the sh!t you had to contend with] so we can moan together ... [erm someone will misconstrue that comment I'm sure ]

xxx


----------



## Kate1976

Ohhhh lookeee new peeps in my journal 

DanJ - I eat my dinner 30 mins after training.

Smitch - thanks will try that tonight 

Tel3563 - always happy to try new things The full body approach was taking just under 45 mins with cardio afterwards. What would you suggest ....body parts splits?

Jem - hey lady  I'm really good thanks - starting to see some new veins so am chuffed! Yep we can defo moan about men together...where have all the good ( not to mention) tall ones gone??

Anyhoo......will add a piccie of my new arm vein :rockon: and a new tum shot....which seems to be slightly smoother


----------



## TH0R

Depends what your goals are Kate regards the training, if you want to be lean I'd say keep

doing what yer doing, its certainly seems to be working:thumbup1:

If you have goals of putting more muscle and definition on your frame then I'd say you need

to change things around a tad, see what works for you.

How often do you do the full bodyworkout? and how long have you been following

your plan atm?

Whats your training history?


----------



## carbsnwhey

HI have to say i agree with Tel here,

try to make the workout simpler.

Good luck by the way with training I'll keep coming back to see how your getting on.

Have you checked out Dale burns online Journal? I sponsor Dale and he is making great gains for next year. :rockon:

Stewart

Carbsnwhey.eu



tel3563 said:


> At the risk of sounding like an old gramaphone, far too much going on, the most important
> 
> part of your workout is the intensity at which it is performed, Glycogen levels only allow us
> 
> to perform at high intensity for 45 mins, I'd be surprised if that was the case with your workout.
> 
> In short I think your workouts are over long, over complicated and your probably over doing it
> 
> I'm trying to get Jem to do low volume/high intensity workouts with a little less
> 
> cardio in between, its a tough job I tell ya, perhaps have a word with her and see
> 
> what you think.
> 
> I'm not one for massaging ego's either, like some:whistling:
> 
> Hope this helps


----------



## Kate1976

Thanks Tel - goals are to get lean with some muscle defintion similar to the girls in the US bikini classes. However, I have no intention to compete ...well not yet  I guess I want to get the best physique I can but I also enjoy going out at the weekend 

Full body session x3 per week with cardio afterwards. Have been following the plan for approx 6 weeks now and following a lo carb diet.

Training history ermmm its varied.....try this 2 years ago with an online American trainer where I measured and weighed everything and ate 6 times a day....bad news I became obsessed with food and timings etc.

Had a 9mth sabatical and got fat, Got back into exercise and attended circuits classes spartan style  . Split up with b/f and have thrown myself into training.....am the leanest i have been for a while but want to now gain some muscle.

Thanks

Kate


----------



## Kate1976

D'oh forgot my food!!

*Weds 28*



Oats, PP, Milk

Almonds

H/mde chilli and veg

PNB from the jar

H/made burger x2, veggies, lf crème fraiche & garlic salt

Jelly 

2L water

*Thurs 29*

X3 eggs & chuck

Almonds

Chuck & salad

PNB from the jar

TRAINING!!!

Chuck, toms and veg

2L water

I will have abs....I will have abs...i will have abs...rinse and repeat!!


----------



## stephy

Kate1976 said:


> Thanks Tel - goals are to get lean with some muscle defintion similar to the girls in the US bikini classes. However, I have no intention to compete ...well not yet  I guess I want to get the best physique I can but I also enjoy going out at the weekend
> 
> Full body session x3 per week with cardio afterwards. Have been following the plan for approx 6 weeks now and following a lo carb diet.


 Thats the same as my goals and same as what i do training wise kinda. im gonna go back and read through your whole journal now see if i can get any pointers :bounce:


----------



## Kate1976

He Stephy - thanks for dropping by!!

Maybe we can motivate each other and share experiences?

I had a bowl of oats yesterday after 3 weeks of lo carbing and the bloat/ibs symptoms were awful! No more breakie oats for me


----------



## Ak_88

Hey Kate, was good to meet you on Sunday 

I'd agree with the chaps above though, there seems to be a lot going on in each session.

Have you thought about doing a 3 day split or something similar?


----------



## Kate1976

Hey there...good to meet you too 

Happy to try anything new to gain muscle......body part splits??

Any recommendations/pointers?

Cheers


----------



## Ak_88

Yep - a 3 day split is always a good starting point if you want to start focusing on body parts rather than a full body routine. Push, pull, legs is a popular one. The link below is a great comprehensive guide to putting a routine together;

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/53332-designing-split-routine.html


----------



## Kate1976

Brill thanks


----------



## Kate1976

Wasn't going to train last night as I could feel a cold starting to take hold, but I ignored it and trained *proud*

Training 29/10

All performed 3 x10

UPPER

Chest

BB Bench Press - 25kgs

Back

Cable row - 37.5kgs

Shoulders

Upright row - 25kgs

Triceps

Bench dips (+20kg plate/straight legs)

Cable pulldown- 25kgs

Biceps

Straight bar curl - 15kgs ...gaaaaaah

LOWER

Quads

Leg press - up to 90kgs PB baby!!

Hams/Glutes

Lying leg curls 45kgs

Abs

V-ups on bench

Medicine ball lowers

Tuck ups

Cardio - 20 mins elipitical

diet 29/10

Bfast - 2 eggs, 1 white & chuck

Snack - almonds

Lunch - salmon, rocket, avocado & hummus

Snack - pnb

Dinner - dunno??

Snack - dunno??

Water - 2L


----------



## MissBC

do u do full body workouts every time babe??


----------



## Kate1976

Hey Missy!! Yes I do - although I am starting to think that I need to start doing splits??

Saw you and DB at the hercules but wasn't quick enough to say hello before you left with MT


----------



## Ak_88

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/newsletter-0307.aspx

Scroll down to Initial Basic Hypertrophy, good example of a 3 day'er :thumbup1:


----------



## Kate1976

Ohhh ta AK-88


----------



## Kate1976

Training 30/10

All performed 3 x10

UPPER

Chest

BB Bench Press - 25kgs

Back

Cable row - 37.5kgs

Shoulders

Upright row - 25kgs

Triceps

Bench dips (+20kg plate/straight legs)

Cable pulldown- 25kgs

Biceps

Straight bar curl - 15kgs ...gaaaaaah

LOWER

Quads

Leg press - up to 95kgs PB

Hams/Glutes

SL deadlift - 45kgs - my back isn't happy at the moment

Abs

V-ups on bench

Medicine ball lowers

Tuck ups

Cardio - 20 mins elipitical

diet 29/10

Bfast - 3 eggs and chuck

Snack - almonds

Lunch - salmon and salad

Snack - pnb

Dinner - chicken, & veg

Water - 2L

BAd - had a v small brownie


----------



## Kate1976

Training 01/11

All performed 3 x10

UPPER

Chest

Cable cross over- 15kgs. First time at these...was...as expected pants!!

Back

Cable row - 37.5kgs

Shoulders

Upright row - 25kgs

Triceps

Bench dips (+20kg plate/straight legs)

Biceps

Straight bar curl - 15kgs ...gaaaaaah

Hammer curls - 10kgs

LOWER

Quads

Leg press - up to 95kgs PB again:bounce:

Hams/Glutes

SL deadlift - 45kgs - my back isn't happy at the moment

Abs

V-ups on bench

Medicine ball lowers

Tuck ups

No cardio

diet 31/10

Bfast - X3 eggs & chuck

Snack - none

Lunch - Salmon & salad

Dinner : Thai green curry & chicken satay - naughty 

2L water

*diet 01/11*

Bfast - none got up too late!!

Lunch - Chicken wrap

Snack - Skinny bb muffin & latte - naughty again!!

Dinner :Chick, onion, mush & lf soup

Water - 2L

diet 02/11 - Rest day

Bfast - x3 eggs and salsa

Snack - almonds

Lunch - tuna salad

Snack - pnb

Dinner :???

Water - 2L

Start a new 3 day split on Tues...looking forward to it


----------



## Ak_88

Woohoo to the new split :thumb: What did you go for in the end?


----------



## Kate1976

Hi AK - 88 - went for the following...

Will try it for 4 weeks then reassess...

*Day 1*Barbell deadlifts Weighted chins Bent over barbell row Barbell/EZ bar bicep curl *Day 2*Incline barbell bench press Flat dumbbell bench pressStanding military barbell shoulder press Weighted dips*Day 3*Barbell squat 45 degree leg pressStiff-legged deadlift Seated or standing calf raises


----------



## Ak_88

Looks good - i'd consider doing Flat benching before incline though. Incline will toast your delts and make the flat bench less productive IMO :thumbup1:


----------



## Kate1976

*Hmmmm but then i go from **flat** barbell bench press to f**lat dumbbell bench press.........wouldn't the include allow me to hit other muscles??*


----------



## DanJ

Kate1976 said:


> *Hmmmm but then i go from **flat** barbell bench press to f**lat dumbbell bench press.........wouldn't the include allow me to hit other muscles??*


Kate, if it was me i would maybe alternate the flat and incline bench (and maybe rotate between dumbell and barbell) per workout and throw in some dumbell flyes instead.

Other than that, looking good and good to see your still hitting PB's!


----------



## Ak_88

Sorry - i meant to do your Flat DB and then Incline BB. Or you could do Flat BB and incline DB.

Generally though go for flat movements before inclines. You'll get more bang for your buck for your chest if you do the falt work first IMO.


----------



## TH0R

Kate1976 said:


> Hi AK - 88 - went for the following...
> 
> Will try it for 4 weeks then reassess...
> 
> *Day 1*Barbell deadlifts Weighted chins Bent over barbell row Barbell/EZ bar bicep curl *Day 2*Incline barbell bench press Flat dumbbell bench pressStanding military barbell shoulder press Weighted dips*Day 3*Barbell squat 45 degree leg pressStiff-legged deadlift Seated or standing calf raises





Ak_88 said:


> Looks good - i'd consider doing Flat benching before incline though. Incline will toast your delts and make the flat bench less productive IMO :thumbup1:





Ak_88 said:


> Sorry - i meant to do your Flat DB and then Incline BB. Or you could do Flat BB and incline DB.
> 
> Generally though go for flat movements before inclines. You'll get more bang for your buck for your chest if you do the falt work first IMO.


All good info there, need more than 4 weeks imo, whats the reps/sets look like??


----------



## DanJ

Ak_88 said:


> Sorry - i meant to do your Flat DB and then Incline BB. Or you could do Flat BB and incline DB.
> 
> Generally though go for flat movements before inclines. You'll get more bang for your buck for your chest if you do the falt work first IMO.


Thats not necessarily true. Firstly not everyone's muscle structure is the same, and some people benefit more from incline presses than flat, its just a case of sucking it and seeing. I would certainly alternate week by week, as the upper chest is very difficult to develop and sometimes you will want to hit it with as much energy as possible.


----------



## TH0R

DanJ said:


> Thats not necessarily true. Firstly not everyone's muscle structure is the same, and some people benefit more from incline presses than flat, its just a case of sucking it and seeing. I would certainly alternate week by week, as the upper chest is very difficult to develop and sometimes you will want to hit it with as much energy as possible.


I had a feeling this was coming, I'm of the same opinion tbh, but..........

I do agree with ak that the delts are hit a lot on inclines, hence making the

flat bench less effective but as you state, we do need to mix it up now and again

just for the variety/change/shock.

IIRC Ak has a different view from me regarding hitting the upper/lower chest


----------



## Ak_88

TBH Dan i've debated the upper/lower chest thing so many times i don't want to go through it again and clog up Kates journal.

I personally wouldn't bother with inclines at all but some seem to benefit from it.


----------



## DanJ

Ak_88 said:


> TBH Dan i've debated the upper/lower chest thing so many times i don't want to go through it again and clog up Kates journal.
> 
> I personally wouldn't bother with inclines at all but some seem to benefit from it.


No worries mate, at the end of the day its what we are all here for..to provide differing opinions. Kate now has a good few things she can try over time and can see what suits her best :thumb: .

Its all good solid advice, and all of it will work, but for each individual one way will always outscore the other, but keeping things varied is the name of the game :thumbup1: .


----------



## Kate1976

Thanks chaps - I will mix it up and see what happens. TBH chest isn't something I'm looking to build up massively. Looking to focus more on the lower body - like most females 

Tel - 3 x 8 except for calves which are 3 x 15. So 6 weeks then reassess?


----------



## big_nige

looking good kate i would recommend incline best chest movement for me dont drop it out of your routine if its db bb or flies, incline flies on a cross over is good if you have the access at your gym?


----------



## TH0R

I'm not a massive fan of 3x whatever, its more of a range you should go for, if you have a

set number of reps, say on bench, you do 50x8 50x8 50x8, all that tells me is that you

could of done more on sets 1 and 2, and possibly 3 if the chest wasn't sufficiently worked.

I'd say do 50kg in a rep range of 8-12, this allows for failure on sets 2 and 3 below 12.

eg- 1st set 50x12 2nd set 50x10 3rd set 50x9. You always go to highest intensity at which

you can go, ie don't stop till you have to 

Once I'd got to 50x12 on 2 sets I'd up the weight 5 or 10 percent.

Your always progressing in the fastest manner imo.

I'd also do 4 sets on the basic compound movements, bench, squat, deads, military press

These are the big building exercises and worth that extra set to capitalise on there all round

ability to not only build the main muscle worked, but also the many ancillary muscles.

After 6 weeks reasess and possibly, if wanted, a strength routine could be adapted for a

few weeks, this will obviously be a change and also enable you to lift more weight when

you return to the 8-12 routine

If I was you I wouldn't differentiate between upper and lower body, train both

with the same intensity

KIS keep it simple


----------



## Jem

Hi Kate - nice routine - hope to see you progress on it

and ahem - work the top part hun - need some nice delts as well as decent legs to keep you all symmetrical

Ok I got criticised today for doing flat bench at the gym. To be honest with you, everytime I go to do flat BB bench someone tries to dissuade me.

Today I got told that it damages females breast tissue and they end up flat chested [erm flat anyway...] and that I should just do incline press

I did flat bench anyway - just saying, the blokes in my gym constantly point out that I should not and try to put me on incline or bench press machine of some sort ....

Views ?


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> Hi Kate - nice routine - hope to see you progress on it
> 
> and ahem - work the top part hun - need some nice delts as well as decent legs to keep you all symmetrical
> 
> Ok I got criticised today for doing flat bench at the gym. To be honest with you, everytime I go to do flat BB bench someone tries to dissuade me.
> 
> Today I got told that it damages females breast tissue and they end up flat chested [erm flat anyway...] and that I should just do incline press
> 
> I did flat bench anyway - just saying, the blokes in my gym constantly point out that I should not and try to put me on incline or bench press machine of some sort ....
> 
> Views ?


Never heard that before, doesn't mean it isn't true, would be interested to

hear some female answers??

Stop talking to the blokes, start training:whistling:

Just saying

Edit: Hope you dont bounce it off the chest


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Never heard that before, doesn't mean it isn't true, would be interested to
> 
> hear some female answers??
> 
> Stop talking to the blokes, start training:whistling:
> 
> Just saying
> 
> Edit: Hope you dont bounce it off the chest


whenever I ask for a spot - that's what I get ....no bouncing off these puppies cheers !

Sorry for hijack kate :thumb:


----------



## DanJ

Jem said:


> Hi Kate - nice routine - hope to see you progress on it
> 
> and ahem - work the top part hun - need some nice delts as well as decent legs to keep you all symmetrical
> 
> Ok I got criticised today for doing flat bench at the gym. To be honest with you, everytime I go to do flat BB bench someone tries to dissuade me.
> 
> Today I got told that it damages females breast tissue and they end up flat chested [erm flat anyway...] and that I should just do incline press
> 
> I did flat bench anyway - just saying, the blokes in my gym constantly point out that I should not and try to put me on incline or bench press machine of some sort ....
> 
> Views ?


Nope that's not true Jem, bench pressing will not harm. Its a natural action that the body is designed to cope with. Also flyes are well known to actually provide a good lift to the breasts due to strengthening and tightening the inner/upper pectoral area.


----------



## TH0R

DanJ said:


> Nope that's not true Jem, bench pressing will not harm. Its a natural action that the body is designed to cope with. Also flyes are well known to actually provide a good lift to the breasts due to strengthening and tightening the inner/upper pectoral area.


There are no inner and upper pecs, only pecs

I agree, think about it, whats the difference between machine press and flat bench

The fact you need more ancillary muscles to balance and keep bar in place, that

is all.

Like I said, buy an Ipod and concentrate on training


----------



## DanJ

tel3563 said:


> There are no inner and upper pecs, only pecs
> 
> I agree, think about it, whats the difference between machine press and flat bench
> 
> The fact you need more ancillary muscles to balance and keep bar in place, that
> 
> is all.
> 
> Like I said, buy an Ipod and concentrate on training


Lol, i said inner/upper pectoral area, as in that particular part of the pectoral muscles :thumb:

Anyway, we are digressing. back to you Kate


----------



## carbsnwhey

avfc_ant said:


> Typical personal trainer. I recon around 30% of them actually know what they are doing and actually do research like the ones on here.


F**cking awesome. dont they make you laugh. :lol:

subscribed to thread.


----------



## ElfinTan

That's bollx about the flat benching and female breast tissue. Get benching!!! How can developed pecs damage breast tissue? What it will do is make it less likely that you get droopy boobs. I have not been blessed in the knocker department and the best thing I've ever done to 'enhance' my chesticles was bench, all variations, flat, decline and incline and it's definitely 'lifted' in all the right places.

Get benching!!!!! Find which suits your body mechanics and find someone that knows what the feck they are talking about and get them to show you how to bench correctly and go for it!


----------



## TH0R

ElfinTan said:


> That's bollx about the flat benching and female breast tissue. Get benching!!! How can developed pecs damage breast tissue? What it will do is make it less likely that you get droopy boobs. I have not been blessed in the knocker department and the best thing I've ever done to 'enhance' my chesticles was bench, all variations, flat, decline and incline and it's definitely 'lifted' in all the right places.
> 
> Get benching!!!!! Find which suits your body mechanics and find someone that knows what the feck they are talking about and get them to show you how to bench correctly and go for it!


Jems form on bench is better than most mens Tan:thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

tel3563 said:


> Jems form on bench is better than most mens Tan:thumbup1:


Then nowt to worry about!!!! The main problems that arise from flat bench are RC injuries but they can be minimised by good warm ups and not being daft. Next time they tell you not to bench tell them they have mistaken you for someone that gives a hoot what they think. :thumb:


----------



## Kate1976

Thanks for the banter peeps - rest assured benching is staying in the programme!!

So started the new split last night and it goes a little something like this....

All for 3 x 8 - just to get into the swing of things...

Barbell d/lifts - 50kgs

Assisted chins - machine with 20kg assistance

Bent over BB rows - 40kgs

Barbell curls - 20kgs PB :bounce: Finally got past the 15kg mark

15 mins cardio and ab work

Diet 03/11

Eggs and salsa

Almonds

chuck boob, veg and h/made garlic sauce

Pnb

H/made chilli and lf creme fraiche

2L water

Diet 04/11

Protein shake

Almonds

H/made chilli and lf creme fraiche

Pnb

H/made burgers (extra lean mince) and salad

2l water


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Thanks for the banter peeps - rest assured benching is staying in the programme!!
> 
> So started the new split last night and it goes a little something like this....
> 
> All for 3 x 8 - just to get into the swing of things...
> 
> Barbell d/lifts - 50kgs
> 
> Assisted chins - machine with 20kg assistance
> 
> Bent over BB rows - 40kgs
> 
> Barbell curls - 20kgs PB :bounce: Finally got past the 15kg mark
> 
> 15 mins cardio and ab work
> 
> Diet 03/11
> 
> Eggs and salsa
> 
> Almonds
> 
> chuck boob, veg and h/made garlic sauce
> 
> Pnb
> 
> H/made chilli and lf creme fraiche
> 
> 2L water
> 
> Diet 04/11
> 
> Protein shake
> 
> Almonds
> 
> H/made chilli and lf creme fraiche
> 
> Pnb
> 
> H/made burgers (extra lean mince) and salad
> 
> 2l water


Hi Katie ! Nice workout - 20kg on bbell curls would fry my little biceps I think :confused1:

WTF is chuck boob :thumb: :thumb : sounds like fried egg to me :confused1:

Thanks Tan - will stay with the flat benching. Chill ladio - just throwing the question out there :lol: :lol: :lol: Not disagreeing at all, I do find it beneficial myself, just wanted to gauge opinions here as well as the gym

[which seems to object to me doing 'manly' things ...erm like compound movements :laugh:]


----------



## Jem

ElfinTan said:


> Then nowt to worry about!!!! The main problems that arise from flat bench are RC injuries but they can be minimised by good warm ups and not being daft. Next time they tell you not to bench tell them they have mistaken you for someone that gives a hoot what they think. :thumb:


Okie dokie :beer:


----------



## Kate1976

Hey there Jem - nice new avvie ladio 

Chuck boob is chicken breast:lol:

Hope you're OK??


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Hey there Jem - nice new avvie ladio
> 
> Chuck boob is chicken breast:lol:
> 
> Hope you're OK??


Haha what a div I am :lol: :lol: makes perfect sense when you know !

Thanks re avi - thought I'd have my face on there for a change to the other extreme :laugh:

Yeah great thanks ..yourself? gossip - any ?


----------



## Kate1976

My life is bereft of gossip at the moment - however I am out on a girly night on Sat so I may have something to report.

Unfortunately, my saddo life consists of studying, training, eating and work at the moment.....gahhhhh!


----------



## Jem

Goodie !

Mine too - oh and kiddies

Could be a lot worse though Kate

I'm quite content !

xxx


----------



## Kate1976

Very true Jem - tho a little company wouldn't go a miss and I don't just

mean men!

I must admit its wierd going from being with someone for 10 yrs to BAM! no-one ...sometimes its just the "how was your day" conversations I miss

I need to get this study out of the way and then concentrate on friends  Will update you on weekend gossip...if any


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Hi Kate - nice routine - hope to see you progress on it
> 
> and ahem - work the top part hun - need some nice delts as well as decent legs to keep you all symmetrical
> 
> Ok I got criticised today for doing flat bench at the gym. To be honest with you, everytime I go to do flat BB bench someone tries to dissuade me.
> 
> *Really? I've never had anyone say such a thing to me at the gym, and I think I'm one of 2 or 3 women that go anywhere near the bench.....*
> 
> Today I got told that it damages females breast tissue and they end up flat chested [erm flat anyway...] and that I should just do incline press
> 
> *WTF???? That's utter bollocks.....I have a fair sized chest, and it doesn't decrease it at all, just adds more muscle to the top of the chest, so they look fuller....* :thumb:
> 
> I did flat bench anyway - just saying, the blokes in my gym constantly point out that I should not and try to put me on incline or bench press machine of some sort ....
> 
> Views ?


I'd tell them to p1ss off and go play in the squat rack...if they know what it's for...... :cursing:



Kate1976 said:


> Very true Jem - tho a little company wouldn't go a miss and I don't just
> 
> mean men!
> 
> I must admit its wierd going from being with someone for 10 yrs to BAM! no-one ...sometimes its just the "how was your day" conversations I miss
> 
> *I did that - pleasant it was not! I don't know how long you've been single but from what I remember, month 1 was horrific, by month 3 I was ready to go out and party and be sociable again, by month 6 I was pretty much over it. *
> 
> I need to get this study out of the way and then concentrate on friends  Will update you on weekend gossip...if any


----------



## Kate1976

Am on month 3 in the single brother house and its getting easier 

Sooooo much sh*it happening at work at the moment....need a moment to wrap me head around it!! A girl who has less experience and quals that me has been promoted to be my friggin boss WTF!!!!

Defo need a drink now.....

Gonna train like a mofotonight...


----------



## TH0R

Kate1976 said:


> Gonna train like a mofotonight...


I like your style Kate:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> I'd tell them to p1ss off and go play in the squat rack...if they know what it's for...... :cursing:


*I am sensing that this phenomenon in my gym irks you somewhat Beks * :whistling: :lol: *:lol:* :lol: * Perhaps I need to growl more* :thumbup1:



Kate1976 said:


> Am on month 3 in the single brother house and its getting easier
> 
> *3 months * :confused1: * I have to say I'm in erm week 2 [nearly 3] and I erm am getting a touch frustrated *  * 3 months is not a prospect I look forward to - in fact, it wont happen, ffs watch me *
> 
> Sooooo much sh*it happening at work at the moment....need a moment to wrap me head around it!! A girl who has less experience and quals that me has been promoted to be my friggin boss WTF!!!!
> 
> Defo need a drink now.....
> 
> *Sh!t when things like that happen and you are expected to carry on as per usual while she gives you orders * :cursing:
> 
> *Change jobs hun ? Work for men only [i do], you can wind them round your little finger, work from home [i do] and not directly report to any little pipsqueaks *
> 
> Gonna train like a mofotonight...


*Atta girl !* :beer:


----------



## TIMMY_432

Good luck with your goals kate :thumb:


----------



## Kate1976

Yep have to take orders from her, give her advice coz she knows nothing and then watch her pass on those ideas as her own!!!

Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!

Watch out free weights tonight and all the men out in town tomorrow night :bounce:


----------



## Jem

You'll captivate them with your curls Kate !


----------



## Kate1976

Training 06/11

Had to do full body as i forgot my blummin new routine :cursing:

All performed 3 x10

UPPER

Chest

Cable cross overs - 20kgs

Back

Cable row - 37.5kgs

Shoulders

Upright row - 25kgs

Triceps

Bench dips (+20kg plate/straight legs)

Biceps

Straight bar curl - 20kgs

LOWER

Quads

Leg press - up to 102kgs PB baby!!

Hams/Glutes

S deadlift - 50kgs

Abs

V-ups on bench

Medicine ball lowers

Tuck ups

Cardio - 20 mins elipitical


----------



## Kate1976

Oh and I 'think' I'm starting to see abs as well...but that could just be wishful thinking!! :bounce:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/kate1976-albums-progress-picture4446-i-think-i-see-abs.jpg


----------



## DanJ

Kate1976 said:


> Oh and I 'think' I'm starting to see abs as well...but that could just be wishful thinking!! :bounce:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/kate1976-albums-progress-picture4446-i-think-i-see-abs.jpg


Yep, they are abs alright!! :thumb:

Seen on other threads you are considering the Herts and Beds show, I think you should go for it :thumbup1: .


----------



## Kate1976

Woop woop - they are not all in my mind!

They have disappeared quick smart tho after my Mum's roast dinner...hey it was worth it 

Yep have defo decided to do it....gives me 8 months to train!! Excited and scared at the same time!!

How's u Dan?


----------



## DanJ

Kate1976 said:


> Woop woop - they are not all in my mind!
> 
> They have disappeared quick smart tho after my Mum's roast dinner...hey it was worth it
> 
> Yep have defo decided to do it....gives me 8 months to train!! Excited and scared at the same time!!
> 
> How's u Dan?


Good on you, think i'm going to give it a bash too. I did the same last night, went round to my mum's and had a roast dinner....soooooo gooood!!!! 

I'm ok, legs are aching after a serious leg session on saturday, but they are sarting to look mahoosive now, Yay!!! My calves are really coming along too. I'm a little annoyed that i seem to be blessed with good calves and bad arms, wish it was the other way around, but such is life! 

How was the weekend?


----------



## Kate1976

Yeah go for it!!! Its great to have a goal now....and 8 months is defo achieveable! Plus we will look tip top for the summer  The only think that concerns me is the show diet, as I do like to have a social life!! Hmmmmm...

Mahoooosive LOL!

Weekend was OK - more studying and then out on Sat eve. Drank faaaar to much and felt like hell on Sunday. Didn't train either so I'm looking forward to tonights sess!

Plus Newmarket isn't a great place to meet tall chaps....most are vertically challenged!


----------



## DanJ

Kate1976 said:


> Yeah go for it!!! Its great to have a goal now....and 8 months is defo achieveable! Plus we will look tip top for the summer  The only think that concerns me is the show diet, as I do like to have a social life!! Hmmmmm...
> 
> Mahoooosive LOL!
> 
> Weekend was OK - more studying and then out on Sat eve. Drank faaaar to much and felt like hell on Sunday. Didn't train either so I'm looking forward to tonights sess!
> 
> Plus Newmarket isn't a great place to meet tall chaps....most are vertically challenged!


Same here, the show diet is make or break, but i really relish the challenge and like you say we'll be looking good for summer.

Nothing wrong with a few beverages lol, go and hit it hard tonight and really smash some PB's  .

Newmarket hey? Been there a few times myself but couldn't honestly say i noticed that there were no tall guys, maybe its something in the water lol.


----------



## TH0R

DanJ said:


> Newmarket hey? Been there a few times myself but couldn't honestly say i noticed that there were no tall guys, maybe its something in the water lol.


Dan its the HQ of Flat racing in UK mate, zillions of stables with small stable lads, jockeys

Not the tallest ppl around mate, maybe your only 4ft 6:confused1:



get the picture now:beer:


----------



## Kate1976

Yes Tel you're right - loadsa men under 5ft!! Not good for me at 5ft 9!!

Have decided to stick with full body for the moment, as I start training with an ex-bodyfitness competitor on Sat, so will be following her plan to the letter!

8 months is enough time right.......errrrrm!

Training 09/11

All performed 3 x10

UPPER

Chest

Cable cross overs - 20kgs

Back

Cable row - 42kgs - :bounce:

Shoulders

Upright row - 25kgs

Triceps

Bench dips (+20kg plate/straight legs)

Biceps

Straight bar curl - 20kgs

LOWER

Quads

Leg press - 102kgs

Hams/Glutes

S deadlift - 50kgs

Abs

V-ups on bench

Medicine ball lowers

Tuck ups

Cardio - 20 mins elipitical


----------



## nibbsey

There's nothing wrong with being short.......

Looks you've got it going on now Kate, good luck with the show prep.


----------



## DanJ

tel3563 said:


> Dan its the HQ of Flat racing in UK mate, zillions of stables with small stable lads, jockeys
> 
> Not the tallest ppl around mate, maybe your only 4ft 6:confused1:
> 
> 
> 
> get the picture now:beer:


 I know, my family own a race horse so have been there many times, however i just didn't remember being the tallest around lol


----------



## Kate1976

Ohhhhh get you...own a racehorse eh


----------



## DanJ

Kate1976 said:


> Ohhhhh get you...own a racehorse eh


Yep, although she doesn't race anymore. She had a nasty fall and suffered brain damage and now she can't be ridden but we are hoping to put her to stud.

I used to ride quite a lot, we have a few horses  .


----------



## Kate1976

Oh bless her...sorry to hear that 

I started lessons but its sooooo expensive !!!!


----------



## DanJ

Kate1976 said:


> Oh bless her...sorry to hear that
> 
> I started lessons but its sooooo expensive !!!!


Yes they are hugely expensive, but great fun


----------



## Kate1976

Haven't been training for a couple of days due to work bs, but training tonight :bounce:

Start with my new trainer on sat...bring on the winter bulk...not 

Training 12/11

All performed 3 x10

UPPER

Chest[/color

Flat bench- 25kgs

Back

Cable row - 42kgs - :bounce:

Shoulders

Military press- 25kgs

Triceps

Bench dips (+20kg plate/straight legs)

Biceps

Straight bar curl - 20kgs

LOWER

Quads

Leg press - 102kgs

Hams/Glutes

S deadlift - 50kgs

Abs

V-ups on bench

Medicine ball lowers

Tuck ups

Cardio - 20 mins elipitical


----------



## Kate1976

Ooookeeey and here we go with the new routine :bounce: I'm back to eating 5 times and day and shoving as much protein into my face as possible!

Feel bloated and fat...but I'm sure it will pass.....please!

Chest, Shoulders, Abs

Pyramids - 15, 12, 10, 8

(I will only record my heavest weight)

Incline bb press - 30kgs - weeeeeeak!

Cable cross overs - 20kgs

Lat pulldowns - 35kgs

Dbell pulls - 15kgs

Cable Rows - 42.5kg

Assisted pull-ups - 27 kgs

Plank circuit - these killed me 

Russian twists 3 x30

20 mins interval sprints - I DO NOT like these...I wasn't built to run!!

DOmmmmms today...which was nice


----------



## ElfinTan

Kate1976 said:


> Ooookeeey and here we go with the new routine :bounce: I'm back to eating 5 times and day and shoving as much protein into my face as possible!
> 
> Feel bloated and fat...but I'm sure it will pass.....please!
> 
> Chest, Shoulders, Abs
> 
> Pyramids - 15, 12, 10, 8
> 
> (I will only record my heavest weight)
> 
> Incline bb press - 30kgs - weeeeeeak!
> 
> Cable cross overs - 20kgs
> 
> Lat pulldowns - 35kgs
> 
> Dbell pulls - 15kgs
> 
> Cable Rows - 42.5kg
> 
> Assisted pull-ups - 27 kgs
> 
> Plank circuit - these killed me
> 
> Russian twists 3 x30
> 
> 20 mins interval sprints - I DO NOT like these...I wasn't built to run!!
> 
> DOmmmmms today...which was nice


Did you mean chest & back????


----------



## Kate1976

Yep and d'oh...thanks Tan!


----------



## ElfinTan

Phew lol....was a tad worried then


----------



## Kate1976

OK after a quick sabbatical...still training just didn't update here :nono:

Here is my entire schedule for my pre comp bulk. Comp is at the end of July and is a first timers thang!

Pretty much all weights are pyramids for 4 sets (15, 12, 10 & 8) unless stated and I can only be a**ed to list the heaviest weight 

*Back, Chest & Abs*

5 mins warm up - rowing

Wide Grip Assisted Chins - 27kgs

Seated Rows - 42kgs

Lat Pulldowns - 35kgs

Dbell Rows - 17.5kgs (3 x 10)

Incline B Press - 30kgs (weeeeak!

Cable crossovers - 20kgs (3 x 15)

Interval sprints - 20 mins

Plank circuits & russian twists

*Legs & Core*

5 mins warm up - xtrainer

Leg Press - 102kgs

SL Deadlift - 50kgs

Walking lunges - 7kgs

Leg extension - 45kgs

Leg curls - 40kgs

Upright bike - 20 mins

Sb jackknives & abs circuits

*Shoulders & Arms*

Rower - 8 mins (30 sec on, 30 sec off)

Clean & Press - 40kgs

Lat raises - 7.5kgs

BB Bicep curls - 20kgs

DB hammer curls - 10kgs

Skull crushers - 15kgs

Rope flares - 15kgs

Xtrainer - 20 mins on hill profile

Abs circuit

Food - eating 5 times a day with loadsa protein....tis all!

Will add update piccies soon.....


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 01/12*

*Legs & Core*

*
*8 mins warm up - xtrainer

Leg Press - 102kgs

SL Deadlift - 50kgs

Walking lunges - 7kgs

Leg extension - 40kgs

Leg curls - 40kgs

Upright bike - 25 mins

Abs circuits

Legs felt a massive pump tonight, lost all 'power' when I got off leg curl machine..and nearly smashed my teeth in 

Big time DOMs today....I likey 

Arms & shoulders today....my fave...


----------



## big

Sounds like a punishing leg session... ouch


----------



## Kate1976

Yep - stairs are proving somewhat troublesome today!


----------



## DanJ

Good leg session Kate. I'm liking your new workout too. :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Nice one Kate - I should be scoffing loads today as I have a massive legs session planned for tonight ....hmmm not looking forward to it

Lots of pain now yes :laugh:


----------



## supercell

Well done Kate.

Great read and great to see a few more girls posting their journals up.

Weight/strength/bodybuilding training has SO many benefits for body and mind.

Keep up the great work, it's hugely motivating not only for you but also to all the girls and guys subscribed to your thread. Wait until the 6 month mark and then look back, you'll be amazed at how far you will have come.

J


----------



## Kate1976

Wow James Llewellin in my journal...... :thumb:

Thanks for the post....yep weight training has definately given me a new focus!

I am planning to compete in July......so can't wait to see the changes


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 02/12*

*Shoulders & Arms*

*
*

Rower - 8 mins

Clean & Press - 30kgs (dropped on these as well, pain in RC)

Lat raises - 7.5kgs

BB Bicep curls - 15kgs (dropped back a bit on these)

DB hammer curls - 10kgs

Bench dips - 20kgs

Rope flares - 15kgs

Xtrainer - 20 mins on hill profile

Abs circuit

Food went a tad off track as a friend invite me over for dinner, didn't want to say no as i hadn't seen them for months and really didn't want to take over a tub of chicken, rice and veg, so I had a lovely homemade lamb curry....and a small naan bread ...opps!

What the hey...it was nice!! Day off today


----------



## supercell

Kate1976 said:


> Wow James Llewellin in my journal...... :thumb:
> 
> Thanks for the post....yep weight training has definately given me a new focus!
> 
> I am planning to compete in July......so can't wait to see the changes


LOL, best of luck, I'll keep popping by to keep up to speed with how its all going for you. :thumbup1:

J


----------



## Jem

Hi Kate not such a cheat is it ? Make the most of it now ....come on, take some of your own medicine 

Glad you're coming in Jan

Thought about when you're going to start dieting yet & did you get your entry form ?

Speak soon x

woo you got James in your journal :thumbup1:


----------



## Ak_88

Packing some nice strength in here Kate, keep at it  :thumb:


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 04/12*

*Back, Chest & Abs*

*
*5 mins warm up - rowing

Wide Grip Assisted Chins - 27kgs

Seated Rows - 42.5kgs

Lat Pulldowns - 35kgs

Dbell Rows - 17.5kgs (3 x 10)

Incline B Press - 30kgs (weeeeak!

Cable crossovers - 20kgs (3 x 15)

Interval sprints - 20 mins

Plank circuits & russian twists


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 06/12*

Full body - just for fun!!

Seated Rows - 42kgs

Cable crossovers - 20kgs (3 x 15)

Leg extension - 45kgs

Leg curls - 40kgs

Clean & Press - 40kgs

Lat raises - 7.5kgs

BB Bicep curls - 20kgs

Bench dips - 20kgs

Interval sprints - 20 mins

Plank circuits & russian twists

Hi Jem - yeah I know need to not beat myself up about it. I start dieting/training in earnest in late Jan. Yeah have filled in and sent my comp form back....so no turning back now 

Cheers AK - defo feel stronger...shoulders look massive now! Not sure if i like it :ban:


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> *Training 06/12*
> 
> Full body - just for fun!!
> 
> Seated Rows - 42kgs
> 
> Cable crossovers - 20kgs (3 x 15)
> 
> Leg extension - 45kgs
> 
> Leg curls - 40kgs
> 
> Clean & Press - 40kgs
> 
> Lat raises - 7.5kgs
> 
> BB Bicep curls - 20kgs
> 
> Bench dips - 20kgs
> 
> Interval sprints - 20 mins
> 
> Plank circuits & russian twists
> 
> Hi Jem - yeah I know need to not beat myself up about it. I start dieting/training in earnest in late Jan. Yeah have filled in and sent my comp form back....so no turning back now
> 
> Cheers AK - defo feel stronger...shoulders look massive now! Not sure if i like it :ban:


Great we can support each other then :beer:

End of Jan :blink: that's early isn't it ? you're lean anway - keep on with the muscles for as long as you can  

How are you getting on with your protein intake at the minute ? how many grams per day are you having ? I think I am finally beginning to get used to the larger dose :innocent: thanks to eggs ! :bounce:

Strong on the bis Kate x


----------



## Kate1976

Ello missy!! Yeah defo up for keeping each other accountable 

Yeah prolly just wishful thinking on my part...seeing my trainer on Friday!

Think I'm gonna find the cutting diet easier to be honest...wtf!!

Protein intake is oats and pp for breakie (49g), chuck boob (30g ish) and veg for meal 2, 1 can tuna (25g ish) and veg for meal 3, meal 4 is p shake (49g) and banana, meal 5 is chuck boob (30g ish) and veggies again...so probably averaging out at 160-170g per day?? Current weight is 10st 7 so 147 lbs.....so I'm probably a bit under tbh....but can't eat anymore 

Thanks lady...aren't you pulling 20kgs as well on biceps *high fives* :bounce:


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Ello missy!! Yeah defo up for keeping each other accountable
> 
> Yeah prolly just wishful thinking on my part...seeing my trainer on Friday!
> 
> Think I'm gonna find the cutting diet easier to be honest...wtf!!
> 
> *have you got someone prepping you then ? * :thumb:
> 
> Protein intake is oats and pp for breakie (49g), chuck boob (30g ish) and veg for meal 2, 1 can tuna (25g ish) and veg for meal 3, meal 4 is p shake (49g) and banana, meal 5 is chuck boob (30g ish) and veggies again...so probably averaging out at 160-170g per day?? Current weight is 10st 7 so 147 lbs.....so I'm probably a bit under tbh....but can't eat anymore
> 
> *Doing well Kate - better than me really because a lot of mine comes from shakes and eggs rather than real food * :whistling:
> 
> *I'd better step it up a bit I think, although I am feeling stronger, livelier and better overall *
> 
> Thanks lady...aren't you pulling 20kgs as well on biceps *high fives* :bounce:


*Erm no not on bi curls * :surrender: :no: :blush: *I do 10's [bit too easy] and 15kgs sometimes but I find I get a pump from 10s really - perhaps I need to lower the reps and up the weight. Not sure but it does seem to be working at the minute*


----------



## Kate1976

Yeah got a previous figure comp prepping me...excited!!

Being a dumbass here, but if your pulling 10s then its the same weight esentially???

Looking forward to the Jan meet - us girlies need to work out a 'dress code' methinks


----------



## ElfinTan

This may interest you :0)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/82017-womens-weight-training-workshop-seminar-olympic-gym-march-2010-a.html


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Yeah got a previous figure comp prepping me...excited!!
> 
> Being a dumbass here, but if your pulling 10s then its the same weight esentially???
> 
> Looking forward to the Jan meet - us girlies need to work out a 'dress code' methinks


 :confused1: :lol: Both using a barbell, me doing 10 and you doing double :laugh:

Why dont you do Nabba or Ukbff then ? why just settle for a first timers show if you are being properly prepped :confused1: Go for broke, if you're paying for prep I think you're nuts not to :thumbup1:

Come and do my show with me :thumb:

Jan meet - yes - dress code - think being as it starts at 1 - a change of attire is called for h34r: x

Oh yes and mark 20th March in your diary for Tan's Ladies day ....see the thread floating about... we can meet half way and travel rest of way together on fri night perhaps :beer:


----------



## Kate1976

Ahhh though you were using DB's...must pay more attention

I thought about doing Nabba ...I will get to March and see where I am i think?? Don't know if I will ever be nabbaworthy??

Yeah defo start in jeans and then a tactical change for the evening methinks :innocent:

Oh there like a bear for the March 20th meet - missed last years due to my ex OH.....grrrrr! Should be a great day and we can go out in the evening into Manchester as well !!

How's your training going lady..defo seem to be pulling larger weights?


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 07/12*

Ouchy this is gonna hurt in the morning!! Struggled to get done as the gym was too busy and there was nowhere discreet to do the SL DLs 

*Legs & Core*

*
*8 mins warm up - xtrainer

Leg Press - 100kgs (on the sled this time..woop!)

SL Deadlift - 60kgs -come on 

Walking lunges - 7kgs

Leg extension - 45kgs

Leg curls - 40kgs

Upright bike - 20 mins

Sb jackknives & abs circuits

Chilli & wmeal pitta for tea and have managed to set up Sky bband...get in!! Off to buy shoes


----------



## Ak_88

Ssshh theres no such thing as having too big shoulders 

Have you thought about popping squats in your routine? Very nice SLDL's too :thumb:


----------



## Kate1976

Ak_88 said:


> Ssshh theres no such thing as having too big shoulders
> 
> Have you thought about popping squats in your routine? Very nice SLDL's too :thumb:


Hey AK - how are you going?

Hmmm when you're not used to big shoulders they take some getting used to, although I ldo ike my new vein 

Squats are out for me at the moment due to a wonky hip, get so much pain in the hip joint when I squat...need to get it sorted really 

Yep - the walking lunges are starting to kick in this morning...ouchy!


----------



## Kate1976

Gunnage/Shoulder update!!!!

Defo see some change here :bounce:

Sept 09



Dec 09


----------



## weeman

are you lookin for a gunwar? are ya?are ya?

(yes i miss my gun wars with JW and no i dont care if you are female,i still just see someone trying to outgun me:laugh


----------



## Kate1976

weeman said:


> are you lookin for a gunwar? are ya?are ya?
> 
> (yes i miss my gun wars with JW and no i dont care if you are female,i still just see someone trying to outgun me:laugh


Nooooo I wouldn't dare....but booooooom heres the other one :laugh:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hey just thought I would pop by, making fab progress, keep up the good work hun x


----------



## Uriel

oh aye "here's another one" - putting a t1t in the shot - totally sending Weeman into gibber gibber mode


----------



## Kate1976

Bettyboo said:


> Hey just thought I would pop by, making fab progress, keep up the good work hun x


Thanks hun...starting to see progress now...well in the upper half anyway

Hope you're well hun?


----------



## Kate1976

Uriel said:


> oh aye "here's another one" - putting a t1t in the shot - totally sending Weeman into gibber gibber mode


When in Rome 

Seriously, they are disappearing rapidly so thought I give em a 'semi airing' before they completely vanish


----------



## Bettyboo

Yeah im good thanks x


----------



## Uriel

Kate1976 said:


> Seriously, they are disappearing rapidly so thought I give em a '*semi *airing' before they completely vanish


he hee, you said "semi":laugh:

:thumbup1:


----------



## weeman

Kate1976 said:


> Nooooo I wouldn't dare....but booooooom heres the other one :laugh:
> 
> View attachment 34010


:cursingh no you didnt just:cursing:



Uriel said:


> oh aye "here's another one" - putting a t1t in the shot - totally sending Weeman into gibber gibber mode


i know mate(gibber),see what she did there(gibber),thats just damn underhanded (gibber)



Kate1976 said:


> When in Rome
> 
> Seriously, they are disappearing rapidly so thought I give em a 'semi airing' before they completely vanish


just wait,i'll be back missy.....oooooooh i'll be back to reap my REVENGE.

just as soon as i get by the triple whammy shoulder/boob/gun shot:lol:

/weeman goes off to pump up guns and fake tan his arms


----------



## Kate1976

weeman said:


> weeman goes off to pump up guns and fake tan his arms


 :rolleye:

Kate sits tapping her watch......


----------



## Jem

FPMSL at Wee and Uriel - bless them - slightest hint of lingerie

Nice feckin bis - sh!te - not speaking to you annnnnnyyyyymmmmmore ....they look good Kate ...great progress honey, honestly ! Well done xxx

Delts are better than mine too ......

OMG Paul has his work cut out with me ....


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> FPMSL at Wee and Uriel - bless them - slightest hint of lingerie
> 
> Nice feckin bis - sh!te - not speaking to you annnnnnyyyyymmmmmore ....they look good Kate ...great progress honey, honestly ! Well done xxx
> 
> Delts are better than mine too ......
> 
> OMG Paul has his work cut out with me ....


Yeah its like they can sense its presence 

Cheers missy.......frickin hard work tho.

Yeah but your bottom half is waaaaay better than mine, plus you're working with one of the best and you have the most amazing attitude!!


----------



## Uriel

Kate1976 said:


> Yeah its like they can sense its presence


you may have a point Kate, i genuinely haven't been in your journalbefore......just stuck my nose in tonight as the spidey senses were tingling and BOOM nice shapely boobage right there........and an arm or something....can't remember:lol:


----------



## Kate1976

Uriel said:


> you may have a point Kate, i genuinely haven't been in your journalbefore......just stuck my nose in tonight as the spidey senses were tingling and BOOM nice shapely boobage right there........and an arm or something....can't remember:lol:


Hey its a talent many would kill for!! Yeah there was a delt in there as well.......


----------



## weeman

Kate1976 said:


> :rolleye:
> 
> Kate sits tapping her watch......


ok you asked for it,attacking with full body shot (yeah yeah so the fake tan is patchy)


----------



## Kate1976

weeman said:


> ok you asked for it,attacking with full body shot (yeah yeah so the fake tan is patchy)


Okay...okay I submit to your superior gunnage, boobage, leggage etc etc...

Hmmmmm best get back in the gym.....I'll be back tho


----------



## weeman

what?no comeback? no pic retort?

I WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!!! :bounce: :bounce:

ok ok,i'll leave your journal alone now that i have put my p1ssy ginger smell all over it:lol:


----------



## Kate1976

Well there are some others in my album but I'll be accussed of blatent lingere flaunting if I post em in here


----------



## Jem

*I am going to look*


----------



## weeman

*i am already looking* :drool:


----------



## Kate1976

*Back, Chest & Abs*

*
*5 mins warm up

Wide Grip Assisted Chins - 27kgs

Seated Rows - 42.5kgs

Lat Pulldowns - 40kgs - PB :bounce:

Dbell Rows - 17.5kgs (3 x 10)

Incline BB Press - 12.5kg

Cable crossovers - 25kgs (3 x 15)- PB :bounce:

Interval sprints - 20 mins

Plank circuits & russian twists

P Shake straight after training, now eating an egg white and tuna omelette


----------



## Jem

PBs - congrats Kate ! xx

Yum more eggs

Yum more tuna

NB: sarcasm may have been used in this post


----------



## Kate1976

ello missus 

Sarcasm noted  I'm kinda getting fed up of eggs n tuna....although me cheat me saves me from going insane!

Have already planned to have lasagne, garlic bread, red wine and a blueberry muffin...all the things I have been craving this week!!

I wish I had your commitment to cardio lady ......


----------



## Ak_88

Kate1976 said:


> Hey AK - how are you going?
> 
> Hmmm when you're not used to big shoulders they take some getting used to, although I ldo ike my new vein
> 
> Squats are out for me at the moment due to a wonky hip, get so much pain in the hip joint when I squat...need to get it sorted really
> 
> Yep - the walking lunges are starting to kick in this morning...ouchy!


Ah thats fair enough. I've just returned to squatting after my 2nd back injury of the year so i've finally learnt not to take advantage of being able to squat! Hopefully i can make it through 2010 without crocking myself.

I'll be doing the John Wayne walk tommorow morning i'd imagine, squats and lunges this evening have absolutely ruined me


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 14/12*

Nowt interesting report, apart from my pb addition which I cannot seem to shake 

*Shoulders & Arms*

*
*

Rower - 8 mins

Clean & Press - 35kgs

Lat raises - 7.5kgs

BB Bicep curls - 15kgs (dropped back a bit on these)

DB hammer curls - 10kgs

Bench dips - 20kgs

Rope flares - 15kgs

Xtrainer - 20 mins on hill profile

Abs circuit


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 22/12*

Hmmm slight gap in journal, due to lack of training and horrendous diet...I blame the snow! I seem to have been eating anything and everything lately...esp carbs! Hey gonna listen to my body for a few more days and then get back on it in the new year!! The increase in carbs has resulted in a few PBS tho!!

*Shoulders & Arms*

*
*Rower - 8 mins

Clean & Press - 40kgs - PB:bounce:

Lat raises - 10kgs - PB:bounce:

BB Bicep curls - 15kgs

DB hammer curls - 10kgs

Bench dips - 20kgs

Rope flares - 20kgs - PB:bounce:

Xtrainer - 20 mins on hill profile

Abs circuit


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 29/12*

Wasn't feeling today's session...have pulled a muscle in my back and need to get it sorted before my prep starts...feck, feck, feck!!

Felt weak today as well......boooooooo  feel fat as well...but there is no one else to blame but me ....

*Full body*

Rower - 8 mins

Clean & Press - 25kg

Lat raises - 7.5kg

BB Bicep curls - 15kgs

DB hammer curls - 7.5kgs

Bench dips - 20kgs

Cable pulls - 42.5kgs

Lat Pulldowns - 35kgs

Incline B press- 12.5kgs

Leg extension - 40kgs

Leg curls - 45kgs


----------



## stephy

Whats your ab circuit consist of Kate?

sorry if its been mentioned only caught a few posts seeing it


----------



## Jem

Well join the fatty momma club - I am the founding member ...and I indeed have no one to blame but myself. Still I was told [by someone who is only 10lbs heavier offseason] - to eat all I wanted over xmas ... so I did..and I am.

Feck it. It all stops on Monday anyway.

So join me xx


----------



## Kate1976

stephy said:


> Whats your ab circuit consist of Kate?
> 
> sorry if its been mentioned only caught a few posts seeing it


Hello fellow curly haired girl 

Will Pm you the circuit hun...nice guns btw ...


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Well join the fatty momma club - I am the founding member ...and I indeed have no one to blame but myself. Still I was told [by someone who is only 10lbs heavier offseason] - to eat all I wanted over xmas ... so I did..and I am.
> 
> Feck it. It all stops on Monday anyway.
> 
> So join me xx


Hey hun - I have literally inhaled everything i have seen 

I am with you Jem......Monday starts a new chapter eh :bounce:

Can't frickin wait tbh!!


----------



## stephy

Kate1976 said:


> Hello fellow curly haired girl
> 
> Will Pm you the circuit hun...nice guns btw ...


 haha! do you staraighten yours out much? or dya like leaving it? its only as ive got older ive stopped straightening and just lettin it go wild!

Thank ya, i just realised i had them one day


----------



## Kate1976

stephy said:


> haha! do you staraighten yours out much? or dya like leaving it? its only as ive got older ive stopped straightening and just lettin it go wild!
> 
> Thank ya, i just realised i had them one day


Nah tend to leave it curly...takes too bloody long to straighten!

I have gun envy!


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 04/01*

And so it begins....the start of my prep!

*Arms & Shoulders*

All 3 x 8

Clean & Press - 40kgs

Lat Raise - 7.5kgs

BB curl - 20kgs

Hammer curls - 10kgs

Tricep dips - 20kg plate

30 mins upright bike

Ab circuit

m1 - eggs, p powder

m2 - chuck & veg

m3 - tuna & veg

m4 - p shake post training

m5 - chuck and veg


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello hun, nice lifting x


----------



## abbey123

Hi kate can you send me you ab circuit too,have been reading your journal trying to pinch tips and stomach is what needs most work and im struggling with it.


----------



## Kate1976

Bettyboo said:


> Hello hun, nice lifting x


Thanks hun....hows you?


----------



## Bettyboo

Kate1976 said:


> Thanks hun....hows you?


Im good thanks hun, aching a bit from training but very happy lol


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 06/01*

*Back & Chest*

All 3 x8

5 min warm up

Assisted pull ups - 27.5kgs

Lat Pulldowns - 35kgs

Cable Rows - 35kgs (dropped the weight to get better form)

DB Rows - 15kgs (same as above)

DB Incline bench - 12.5kgs

Cable Cross overs - 25kgs

30 mins upright bike

Abs circuit


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 09/01*

All 3 x 8

*Legs*

5 min warm up

Leg Press - 100kgs

SLDL - 50kgs

Leg Curl - 40kgs

Leg Extension - 45kgs

Walking Lunges - 7kg db

Calf Raises - 75kgs

30 mins cardio

Diet is off today...but never min...tomorrow is another day


----------



## Jem

that session seems on par with me Kate ! nice one

Happy with it ?

Cheaty for me tonight, woohoo

Although I should have made more effort with it ....I never buy the right things in ..might have some toast before bed though - How very naughty eh ? can i face the bloated tum in the morning though ?

xxx


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> that session seems on par with me Kate ! nice one
> 
> Happy with it ?
> 
> Cheaty for me tonight, woohoo
> 
> Although I should have made more effort with it ....I never buy the right things in ..might have some toast before bed though - How very naughty eh ? can i face the bloated tum in the morning though ?
> 
> xxx


Cool beans  Yeah I just know I'm gonn hurt like fook tomorrow, proper hit the hammies during the DLs!

I love cheat meals too...thing is I'm asleep within an hour after cos of the mega carbup.

Hope your well missy ?


----------



## Kate1976

KJW said:


> Cool journal, good to see the progression too. Will be starting my own in a week or two once I get everything sorted out.
> 
> Good times


Cheers ! Will look out for yours


----------



## fosnchops

Kate1976 said:


> Diet is off today...but never min...tomorrow is another day


haha snap, ahem, fish and chips :whistling: but bugger they tasted sooo good Lol.

I didn't know you had a journal! I will pop in now from time to time and if you look as good as you do without prep then you are gonna be awesome!!


----------



## Beklet

stephy said:


> haha! do you staraighten yours out much? or dya like leaving it? its only as ive got older ive stopped straightening and just lettin it go wild!
> 
> Thank ya, i just realised i had them one day


Lol think I'll joint the 'curly girl's' thread......can never be ar5ed to straighten mine tbh (apart from my avatar) :lol:

Which show? I'm slack and haven't been reading up - is this the Beds and Herts?


----------



## Kate1976

Beklet said:


> Lol think I'll joint the 'curly girl's' thread......can never be ar5ed to straighten mine tbh (apart from my avatar) :lol:
> 
> Which show? I'm slack and haven't been reading up - is this the Beds and Herts?


Hey Beklet...yesp feel free to join...curly is much more fun!

Yep the Beds & Herts but may also do the East Anglian BB show on June 2 in Great Yarmouth...hmmmmm!


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 12/01*

*Arms & Shoulders*

*
*All 3 x 8

Clean & Press - 40kgs

Lat Raise - 7.5kgs

BB curl - 20kgs

Hammer curls - 10kgs

Tricep dips - 20kg plate

30 mins upright bike

Ab circuit

Mheh...nothing new to report, apart from scary the bicep boys with the clean and presses! Need to find a BB gym sharpish!


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 13/01*

*Back & Chest*

All 3 x8

5 min warm up

Assisted pull ups - 27.5kgs

Lat Pulldowns - 35kgs

Cable Rows - 35kgs

DB Rows - 15kgs

DB Incline bench - 12.5kgs (managed 15kg for 5 reps)

Cable Cross overs - 25kgs

30 mins upright bike

Abs circuit


----------



## Jem

Yoohoo ! just reading and checking all ok... x


----------



## 3752

Kate where in Cambridge do you train? i have travelled to Cambridge a few times for work but not found that many gyms other than the leotard and pink ankle warmer one


----------



## Kate1976

Pscarb said:


> Kate where in Cambridge do you train? i have travelled to Cambridge a few times for work but not found that many gyms other than the leotard and pink ankle warmer one


Hi Paul,

I currently training at a DW Fitness which is pretty well equipped tbh - x2 squat racks, a couple of smiths (which i stay away from!), loads of free weights, DBs up to 40kg - wishful thinking on my part  , banks of cardio machines and the added bonus of a swimming pool, steam room and jacuzzi :bounce:

There are plenty of bicep boys in there, but as I am the only girl who trains in the free weights section, I always manage to get the piece of kit I need :whistling:


----------



## 3752

i will let you know the next time i am down that way you can introduce me to these bicep boys....lol

i have mailed you back


----------



## Kate1976

Pscarb said:


> i will let you know the next time i am down that way you can introduce me to these bicep boys....lol
> 
> i have mailed you back


Now that I have to see  Plenty of squat dodgers in my gym!!

Great - thanks!


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 18/01*

*
*All 3 x 8

*Legs*

5 min warm up

Leg Press - 100kgs

SLDL - 50kgs

Leg Curl - 45kgs - PB

Leg Extension - 45kgs

Walking Lunges - 7kg db

Calf Raises - 75kgs

25 mins cardio

Nowt much else to report really...contest prep for NABBA starts on Monday.....geeeez! Excited and scared.....


----------



## spiderpants

hey good luck with the training. nothing like a break up to help you shift weight!

loadsa folk on here will keep you right so dont be scared to ask for guidance


----------



## Bettyboo

Nice leg work out hun


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 20/01*

*Arms & Shoulders*

*
*All 3 x 8

Clean & Press - 40kgs

Lat Raise - 7.5kgs

BB curl - 20kgs

Hammer curls - 10kgs

Tricep dips - 20kg plate

Rope flares - 20kgs

30 mins xtrainer

Ab circuit

Soooo I start contest prep with Pscarb on Monday 25th - will compete in the NABBA toned class on May 1st...**** **** ****!!

So this weekend I will be mostly having one last blow out......hmmm now what to have ??


----------



## Jem

OMG, OMG - pm replied to ! I am the last to start my prep...

Bet you dont actually want anything when the time comes for el cheato - I think of all yummy things, then eat fruit ffs ....I dont even like fruit normally ???


----------



## GSleigh

Pscarb said:


> i will let you know the next time i am down that way you can introduce me to these bicep boys....lol
> 
> i have mailed you back


Just reading threw this journal and some of these comments i love about the "bicep boys" lol.

PScarb seriously you need to do the rounds and come to my gym and teach people about training for a day.


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> OMG, OMG - pm replied to ! I am the last to start my prep...
> 
> Bet you dont actually want anything when the time comes for el cheato - I think of all yummy things, then eat fruit ffs ....I dont even like fruit normally ???


Got it thanks - will give ya a bell!

Nooooooo I have no problem with cheats...Friday chinese and wine, Sat, pizza express and wine, Sunday a good old roastie with the folks and then the hard work starts!! Oh and probably a bag of haribos or percy pigs for good measure ...oh and a bagel with PNB 

Se no problem whatsoever :lol:


----------



## Jem

No probs - we have lots to discuss !

FPMSL - will be interesting to see how much you actually get through though .....

Mine all starts next sunday I think and I am sick to death of 'normal' food although I suspect my feelings on this will change rapidly

Enjoy the erm 3 day cheat


----------



## Kate1976

GSleigh said:


> Just reading threw this journal and some of these comments i love about the "bicep boys" lol.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Seriously, they were in the gym last night - they seem to only be able to train in packs of 3 or more, only ever train upper body, swing the weights around and answer phone calls! Saw one guy eating a tracker bar inbetween sets yday :laugh:
> 
> Just train FFS and then go home.....simples!


----------



## Ak_88

Jolly good clean and pressing as always Kate, lovely stuff :thumb:


----------



## Kate1976

Ak_88 said:


> Jolly good clean and pressing as always Kate, lovely stuff :thumb:


Thanks AK...it does hurt towards the end tho 

Hows you doing?


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 12/01*

*Back & Chest*

All 3 x8

5 min warm up

Assisted pull ups - 27.5kgs

Lat Pulldowns - 35kgs

Cable Rows - 42.5kgs

DB Rows - 17.5kgs - PB:bounce:

DB Incline bench - 12.5kgs

Cable Cross overs - 25kgs

30 mins xtrainer

Abs circuit

And so prep starts


----------



## Bettyboo

nice lifting hun


----------



## Bettyboo

Kate1976 said:


> Bless the youngsters were in my gym yesterday, about 15 n 16 they were doing DBl curls in front of the mirror and one of them dropped one on his toes :lol:


----------



## Jem

got pm ! how very exciting ...we will need to meet soon so that we can discuss strategies xx


----------



## Kate1976

So I stuffed myself all weekend and feel like a fat bloater...went to bed with stomach ache! Actually looking forward to the comp diet, although give it 3 weeks and I will no doubt be willing to kill for pizza!!

Trained tonight chest and bicep.....all the carbs must have helped as I was stronger on bicep curls than I ever have been 

Anyhoo roll on next Sunday...can't wait.

Oh and I think I can see my intercostals coming out :bounce:


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 25/01*

*Chest & Biceps*

Cable Crossovers - 22kgs

Incline Smith Press - just bar...so weak 

Pec Deck - 20kgs

BB Curl - 20 kgs

Seated DB curls - 7.5kgs

20 mins x trainer

Abs circuit

Felt strong, real pump on the bicep. Now have a couple more veins showing in forearm 

*Training 26/01*

*Back/Rear delts*

Wide grip pdowns - 35kgs

Seated row - 35kgs (love this exerscise  )

Close grip pdowns - 40kgs

Reverse peck deck - 50kgs - I'm sure I was doing this wrong ??

BB upright rows - 25kgs

20 mins cardio x trainer

ab circuit

aaaaand sleep!


----------



## rodrigo

great work kate keep it up


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> *Training 25/01*
> 
> *Chest & Biceps*
> 
> Cable Crossovers - 22kgs
> 
> Incline Smith Press - just bar...so weak
> 
> Pec Deck - 20kgs
> 
> BB Curl - 20 kgs
> 
> Seated DB curls - 7.5kgs
> 
> 20 mins x trainer
> 
> Abs circuit
> 
> Felt strong, real pump on the bicep. Now have a couple more veins showing in forearm
> 
> *Training 26/01*
> 
> *Back/Rear delts*
> 
> Wide grip pdowns - 35kgs
> 
> Seated row - 35kgs (love this exerscise  )
> 
> Close grip pdowns - 40kgs
> 
> Reverse peck deck - 50kgs - I'm sure I was doing this wrong ??
> 
> BB upright rows - 25kgs
> 
> 20 mins cardio x trainer
> 
> ab circuit
> 
> aaaaand sleep!


I like the way you were doing more on CGPDs than wide grip :tongue: mine is weaker.

Why do you think you were doing reverse pec deck wrong ? was it due to the high weight ? If so - you're not, I just think it's easier to go higher on that - think I did 60's last week and can do 50 no problem so big yourself up girl :thumb:






Very similar to mine tbh kate, except upright rows [you're strong on those ! are we talking bbell there?]


----------



## leafman

Looking good in pic :thumbup1: All the best, the hard work seems to paying off


----------



## Kate1976

rodrigo said:


> great work kate keep it up


Cheers R - and thanks for dropping by


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> I like the way you were doing more on CGPDs than wide grip :tongue: mine is weaker.
> 
> Why do you think you were doing reverse pec deck wrong ? was it due to the high weight ? If so - you're not, I just think it's easier to go higher on that - think I did 60's last week and can do 50 no problem so big yourself up girl :thumb:
> 
> Very similar to mine tbh kate, except upright rows [you're strong on those ! are we talking bbell there?]


Yeah pushing myself on these as i want to be able to just do 1 pull up lol...sooo vain!

Yeah was pushing 50 and it felt easy, like the machine wasn't working ??

Yeah BB on the rows.....last ones fecking hurt tho.....but hotty mc hot was there so he motivated me


----------



## Kate1976

leafman said:


> Looking good in pic :thumbup1: All the best, the hard work seems to paying off


Thanks leafy  Can't wait to start getting leaner !


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 27/01*

*Shoulders/Triceps*

DB Side Lateral - 7.5kgs

BB Press - 30kgs

DB Front Raise- 5kgs (felt weak on these)

Rope Flares - 15kgs

Bench Dips - 20kg plate

Straight Bar Pressdown - 30kgs

Felt strong, can see some striations in delts now when lifting :bounce:

Diet is OK, packing the protein in but not being super strict as the comp diet starts on Sunday  Bring it on!!


----------



## Kate1976

OK and so it begins......day 1 in the comp prep house!

Food - done

Supps - done

H20 - done

Training - done

Cardio - done

*Training 01/02*

*
*

*
**Chest & Biceps*

Cable Crossovers - 22kgs

Incline DB Press - 10kgs

Pec Deck - 20kgs

BB Curl - 20 kgs

Seated DB curls - 7.5kgs

20 mins x trainer

Abs circuit

So day one done...only another 97 to go!

Crap that's scary


----------



## Kate1976

So day 2 done.....

Food - done

Supps - done

H20 - done

Training - done

Cardio - done

*Training 02/02*

*
*

*
**Back & Rear Delts*

Wide grip pulldowns- 35kgs

Seated Row - 42.5kgs

Clode grip pulldowns - 35kgs (dropped weight for better form)

Reverse pec-deck- 60 kgs

BB Upright rows - 20kgs

20 mins x trainer

Abs circuit

Dropped the LeanR just before training and had awesome energy throughout workout....craving peanut butter tho 

So day two done...96 to go!


----------



## 3752

when when you say dropped the Lean R do you mean dropped as in did not use it or dropped as in dropped into your mouth??


----------



## Kate1976

Pscarb said:


> when when you say dropped the Lean R do you mean dropped as in did not use it or dropped as in dropped into your mouth??


Oh me and my street slang lol!! Dropped them into my mouth whilst in the gym changing room


----------



## Kate1976

...aaaaand day 3 done.....

Food - done

Supps - done

H20 - done

Cardio - done

*Training 03/02*

*
*

25 mins x trainer

Abs circuit

That is alllllllllllll ..........


----------



## Kate1976

Food - meals 1 & 2 done 

Supps - some

H20 - 2 l

Training - done

Cardio - done

*Training 04/02*

Early AM workout...gym was empty 

*Shoulders & Triceps*

DB Side Lat - 7.5kgs

BB Press - 35kgs

DB Front Raise - 7.5kgs

Rope Flares- 20kgs

Bench Dips + 20kg plate

Straight Bar Pulldown - 30kgs

20 mins x trainer

Abs circuit

Still craving peanut butter tho - in fact anything sweet 

Still shoulders look good and tum feeling flatter


----------



## MissBC

Kate1976 said:


> Food - meals 1 & 2 done
> 
> Supps - some
> 
> H20 - 2 l
> 
> Training - done
> 
> Cardio - done
> 
> *Training 04/02*
> 
> Early AM workout...gym was empty
> 
> *Shoulders & Triceps*
> 
> DB Side Lat - 7.5kgs
> 
> BB Press - 35kgs
> 
> DB Front Raise - 7.5kgs
> 
> Rope Flares- 20kgs
> 
> Bench Dips + 20kg plate
> 
> Straight Bar Pulldown - 30kgs
> 
> 20 mins x trainer
> 
> Abs circuit
> 
> Still craving peanut butter tho - in fact anything sweet
> 
> Still shoulders look good and tum feeling flatter


just popping in to say hi babe

looks like all is going well

YAY keep it up

xxxx


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 05/02*

*Legs:*Leg Extensions - 30kgsLeg Press - 52.5 kgsLeg Extensions - 30kgsLying Leg Curls - 30kgsWalking Lunges - 4kg DBStanding Calf Raise - 50kgs

Wowsers this hurt...I had to dramtically drop the weights to just to get the reps completed. When the doms kick in, I can foresee walking being interesting !!

Right off to make bfsat...friggin starving!!


----------



## Jem

PMSL was interesting wasn't it ....never had sicky burps whilst training - they were out in force last night. Lunges after all of that just about finished me off !

Hope you're ok and getting through it all

E xxx


----------



## MissBC

nice leg session hunny.. enjoy breakfast!!

I would never manage legs on the weekend wouldnt be able to walk all weekend so mine is in middle of the week lol!!

Back for me today  x


----------



## Kate1976

MissBC said:


> nice leg session hunny.. enjoy breakfast!!
> 
> I would never manage legs on the weekend wouldnt be able to walk all weekend so mine is in middle of the week lol!!
> 
> Back for me today  x


Thanks Bri...I am so paying for it now tho  I'm gonna have to soak em in the bath soon they properly ache!!

Ah me loves back day....yours looks awesome btw


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 08/02*

*Chest & Biceps*

Pec Deck - 20kgs (3 x15)

Incline DB Press - - 1st set @ 10kgs, 2nd @ 12.5kgs, 3rd @ 12.5kg failed @ 12th rep (3 x 15)

Cable XOvers - 22.5kgs (3 x 12)

BBell Curls - 20kgs - (3 x15) needed assistance with last 3 reps of each set

Seated DB Curls - 7.5kgs (3 x 15)

Treadmill - 40mins @ 6.0 incline & 4.6mph

Ab circuit

Then food...now sleeps


----------



## 3752

Kate i see that you have been saying on other journals you lost 3lb last week but you mailed me it was 2kg which is 4.4lbs....??


----------



## Kate1976

Pscarb said:


> Kate i see that you have been saying on other journals you lost 3lb last week but you mailed me it was 2kg which is 4.4lbs....??


Hi paul - went from 67kg to 65.2kg -so just rounded it down to 3lbs....soz...honest guv...no point cheating myself


----------



## 3752

by rounding it down you are cheating yourself you lost 3.96lbs......


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 09/02*

*
*

*
**Back & Rear Delts*

Wide grip pulldowns - 2 @ 35kgs 1 @ 40kgs - PB:bounce:

Seated Row - 35kgs (dropped weight for better form)

Close grip pulldowns - 35kgs (dropped weight for better form)

Reverse pecdeck- 60 kgs

BB Upright rows - 20kgs

40 mins x trainer.....yawn but apparently 360 kcal worth

Abs circuit

Craving carrot cake and pizza...hoping I get a cheat meal this weekend...pllllllleeease


----------



## Bettyboo

Hiya Kate, nice workout... cheat meal what is on of them heheh. I am liking my diet... and garlic powder is my sanity  at the moment i put it with everything to make it tastey... It is especially nice with scrambled eggs - YUMMY

Keep up good work hun x:thumb:


----------



## Kate1976

Bettyboo said:


> Hiya Kate, nice workout... cheat meal what is on of them heheh. I am liking my diet... and garlic powder is my sanity  at the moment i put it with everything to make it tastey... It is especially nice with scrambled eggs - YUMMY
> 
> Keep up good work hun x:thumb:


Cheers BB  Lord I hope I get one...we'll see!!

With you on the garlic powder...I use lo carb BBQ sauce as well.....lummy!

Hope all is well with you missy?


----------



## Bettyboo

Yeah im good thanks, in an ubeat mood today feeling good


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 10/02*

*Cardio only*

40 mins xtrainer.....dun!

Eat, sleeps.....and repeat


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 11/02*

*Shoulders/Triceps*

DB Side Lateral - 7.5kgs

BB Press - 25kgs

DB Front Raise- 5kgs

Rope Flares - 25kgs

Bench Dips - 20kg plate

Straight Bar Pressdown - 30kgs

Xttrainer -40 mins

Ab circuit

Diet is OK - forgot me almonds so substituted it for pnb....OMG it was lush:bounce: Had to be restrained tho 

Been feeling bloated for the last couple of days in the afternoon...not sure why??? Will drink more water....starting to become very critical of body..hmmmm not good this far out!!


----------



## stephy

hey curly girl just droppin by! How tall are you? were similar weight but u look much smaller!


----------



## Kate1976

stephy said:


> hey curly girl just droppin by! How tall are you? were similar weight but u look much smaller!


Hey fellow curly lady - thanks for dropping by 

I am 5ft 9....and pics are deceiving!! How's your training going....I am impressed with your gunnage


----------



## stephy

ahh im 5'6! explains it a bit! its going okay yeah, really should dicipline myself more to get rid of some fat but cant seem to right now lol

have you got your suit yet?


----------



## Kate1976

stephy said:


> ahh im 5'6! explains it a bit! its going okay yeah, really should dicipline myself more to get rid of some fat but cant seem to right now lol
> 
> have you got your suit yet?


Yeah you have to do it in your own time chicky...just think of summer tho and those shorts and vest tops 

I have some some samples of fabrics and sparkles, so its all starting to get a bit real now! Have chosen my music and heels ........but there is so much else to sort out tho!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey kate, we havent spoke before but all the best on your prep 

ahhh peanut butter... never liked the brown goo before dieting but when its something savoury that your allowed, it suddenly becomes palatable?!

where and when is your comp?


----------



## Kate1976

Incredible Bulk said:


> hey kate, we havent spoke before but all the best on your prep
> 
> ahhh peanut butter... never liked the brown goo before dieting but when its something savoury that your allowed, it suddenly becomes palatable?!
> 
> where and when is your comp?


Cheers IB - tis a total mind game at the moment! Chicken or cod...hmmmm such decisions!

Comp is 9th May, toned class........bricking it 

Thanks for popping in tho


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lol, reminds me of the 'fish 'n a ricecake' vid on youtube 

I see your talking about the bling bling spangly outfits...they cost a frikkin fortune!

Are you getting one from the states? Seems to be the popular choice.

Funny seeing the cat glares from women who bought the same style and colour as the competitor beside them though


----------



## Kate1976

Incredible Bulk said:


> lol, reminds me of the 'fish 'n a ricecake' vid on youtube
> 
> I see your talking about the bling bling spangly outfits...they cost a frikkin fortune!
> 
> Are you getting one from the states? Seems to be the popular choice.
> 
> Funny seeing the cat glares from women who bought the same style and colour as the competitor beside them though


Oh I will have to look that one up 

Yep I am...I am such a tomboy tho...the thought of standing on stage in a sparkly thong is scaring the bejesus out of me at the moment!!

Luckily there is a lady in the UK who creates such wonders, so I am using her.

You competing this year? I have seen you transformation pics....aaaamazing...what made you change your life??


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i'm not competing this year, taking time off to add more size and refresh 

thanks for the kudos, i bulked up to heavy and wanted to do my 1st show so dieted my ass off!!!

always wanted to be on stage with this lark so took the bull by the horns.

As the Nike advert says...."just do it!"


----------



## Kate1976

Incredible Bulk said:


> i'm not competing this year, taking time off to add more size and refresh
> 
> thanks for the kudos, i bulked up to heavy and wanted to do my 1st show so dieted my ass off!!!
> 
> always wanted to be on stage with this lark so took the bull by the horns.
> 
> As the Nike advert says...."just do it!"


Well you certainly did it alright IB


----------



## MissBC

How you going hunny xx


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 12/02*

*Legs*

Leg Extensions - 35kgs

Leg Press - 52.5 kgs

Leg Extensions - 30kgs

Lying Leg Curls - 35kgs

DB Walking Lunges - 5kg

Standing Calf Raise - 50kgs

40 mins xtrainer

Abs circuit

Lifted slightly heavier than last week and felt OK...we will see tomorrow.

Hmmm just weighed myself....hmmm that...is ....all....... not at all happy after all the effort put in this week


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 15/02*

Had a lovely weekend off - it was needed as I think I broke my calf muscles during Friday's leg session 

Carrot cake was eaten and enjoyed...in fact it took me about 40 mins to eat it....making the most of it 

Can defo see changes in shoulders and tum......still long way to go yet eh!!

*Chest & Biceps*

Cable Crossovers - 22kgs

Incline DB Press - 12.5kgs PB

Pec Deck - 20kgs tried for 25kgs...not a chance for reps

BB Curl - 20 kgs

Seated DB curls - 7.5kgs

40 mins x trainer - friggin ipod ran out of battery 19 mins in....arrrgh!

Abs circuit

Eat and then sleeps...


----------



## Bettyboo

keep up good work hun  x


----------



## Kate1976

Bettyboo said:


> keep up good work hun  x


Cheers missus


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 16/02*

*
*

*
**Back & Rear Delts*

Wide grip pulldowns - 2 @ 35kgs 1 @ 40kgs

Seated Row - 35kgs

Close grip pulldowns - 35kgs

Reverse pecdeck- 60 kgs

BB Upright rows - 20kgs 1 @ 25kgs - shoulder hurt on this set 

40 mins x trainer.....yawn.....................

Abs circuit

Feeling a bit of a fatty fat this week, not sure why?? Seem to have bloating in late afternoon?? More water still perhaps!!

Oh and on a personal note my ex of 10 years got engaged to his bimbo girlfriend on valentines day.....oh he left that alllll of 6 mths...t**t!

Still more motivation eh...


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 17/02*

*
*

40 mins x trainer

Abs circuit

Dooooooooonnnnnnnee!


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 18/02*

*Shoulders/Triceps*

DB Side Lateral - 7.5kgs

BB Press - 1x 25kgs, 2 x30kg - PB

DB Front Raise- 8kgs - PB

Rope Flares - 25kgs

Bench Dips - 20kg plate

Straight Bar Press down - 30kgs

Xtrainer - 30 mins&#8230;opps will make up for it tonight 

Ab circuit - hmm need to find some new exercises as I am boring myself !!

Food is boooring&#8230;.lo-carb ketchup and mustard is saving my life at the moment, as is sugar free gum. Although I did find out that I liked smoked mackerel the other day which is now a welcome addition to chicken and cod 

Oh and I officially loooooove shoulder day


----------



## stephy

6 months and engaged? jeez! did he go straight from your relationship to her or did he do the dirty?


----------



## Kate1976

Greekgoddess said:


> Hi Kate, I have been following your progress while I have been away in the UK. Nice to see some personal bests cropping up regularly in your journal. Keep up the good work, it is so worth it in the end.
> 
> I do think many of the suits from the states are overpriced and much the same...better to get one done thats a bit different from what the others are wearing. Only thing I find impossible to judge is what shape and size to order, as you change so much during prep....


Ah cheers for the comments GG - yours was one of the few journals I read when I first joined UKM 

Yeah I am getting mine from a lady in the UK...means I can go and see her and get it altered last minute if needed.

Thanks for popping in and hope you are feeling more at peace given your recent news??


----------



## Kate1976

stephy said:


> 6 months and engaged? jeez! did he go straight from your relationship to her or did he do the dirty?


Hmm he is a special piece of work...together for 10 years ...found him in bed with one of my mates....he moved in with her immediately and they are now engaged 6 month later......sooooo well rid!

And he was only 5ft 6


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 19/02*

*Legs*

Leg Extensions - 35kgs

Leg Press - 52.5 kgs

Leg Extensions - 30kgs

Lying Leg Curls - 35kgs

DB Walking Lunges - 7kg

Standing Calf Raise - 50kgs

40 mins xtrainer

Abs circuit

Hmmm same weights as last week...tis all good. Have just got in from a evening out with friends...so difficult to watch them eat curry whilst I had plain chicken and spinach....grrrrr  Fooooooocus on the end goal Katherine........


----------



## leafman

Kate1976 said:


> Hmm he is a special piece of work...together for 10 years ...found him in bed with one of my mates....he moved in with her immediately and they are now engaged 6 month later......sooooo well rid!
> 
> And he was only 5ft 6


hahaha he was only 5ft 6 like that explains everything pmsl :lol: Sounds like bit of a n0b jockey tbh, best off without him :thumbup1:

Hope everything goin well kate


----------



## Jem

Yo Kate ! how are things going babes ? hope you are well - will sort hotels out Monday yars? x


----------



## Ak_88

Not popped in for a while, hope everythings still going well Kate?


----------



## Kate1976

leafman said:


> hahaha he was only 5ft 6 like that explains everything pmsl :lol: Sounds like bit of a n0b jockey tbh, best off without him :thumbup1:
> 
> Hope everything goin well kate


Yep defo better off without him. My radar is well and truly fixed about 5ft 9 now lol! You're right about the knob jockey bit...right height 

Yeah tis going OK....dying for cheat meal tho


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Yo Kate ! how are things going babes ? hope you are well - will sort hotels out Monday yars? x


Hey you  Not too bad missy - yeah defo ..have found another methinks.

Hope all is well with you??


----------



## 3752

oi less of the height jokes....i am 5'5"


----------



## Bettyboo

Hi Kate,

Hope all is well  keep up good work with training.


----------



## Kate1976

Pscarb said:


> oi less of the height jokes....i am 5'5"


Well we were together for 10 years..... so something worked 

Just when i wore 4 " heels, we look a tad 'different' ...lol!


----------



## Kate1976

Bettyboo said:


> Hi Kate,
> 
> Hope all is well  keep up good work with training.


Thanks Tara.....awesome weight loss for you girly

Training is good ..starting to feel stronger


----------



## 3752

Kate1976 said:


> Well we were together for 10 years..... so something worked
> 
> Just when i wore 4 " heels, we look a tad 'different' ...lol!


mmmmm women in Heels...... :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm when I went on a date about a month ago, I stupidly wore 3 inch platform heels and i felt like a blady giant the guy was shorter than me when I was in bare feet.


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> mmmmm women in Heels...... :whistling:


 :confused1: yet you threatened severe carb deficit if I wore any in your presence ..... 

Pffft

6 foot and over Kate - the shorter ones are feisty


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> :confused1: yet you threatened severe carb deficit if I wore any in your presence .....
> 
> Pffft
> 
> 6 foot and over Kate - the shorter ones are feisty


yea but wearing them to make me look tiny.....ok smaller than normal and wearing them for other reasons are 2 different things.......


----------



## weeman

6'' inch heels please and nothing less,tsktsk come on!!!!!!


----------



## Kate1976

weeman said:


> 6'' inch heels please and nothing less,tsktsk come on!!!!!!


That would make me 6ft 2".....hmmmmm?????


----------



## weeman

that WOULD be intimidating but i reckon the long legs n heels would somewhat distract,just look at Jems photo album,she's like 7ft tall and nearly 8ft tall in heels,i know because i letch over her legs regularly:thumb:

In fact if i'm right you also have a nice legs in heels shot.......(weeman slinks off to 'review' again)


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> yea but wearing them to make me look tiny.....ok smaller than normal and wearing them for other reasons are 2 different things.......


Unless I am gymming it - I wear heels, so tough titties 



weeman said:


> that WOULD be intimidating but i reckon the long legs n heels would somewhat distract,just look at Jems photo album,she's like 7ft tall and nearly 8ft tall in heels,i know because i letch over her legs regularly:thumb:
> 
> In fact if i'm right you also have a nice legs in heels shot.......(weeman slinks off to 'review' again)


LMAO slight exaggeration there Bri :lol: 6 ft 4 in those heels - still pretty damn tall though :thumbup1: think LA is same height isnt she ? - just have to get her in the heels now !


----------



## weeman

christ i'll feel like an umpa lumpa in the land of the amazonian women if your all wearing heels at the Brits lmao even Ser is taller than me when she gets her slut heels on,brings her up to about 5'10'' (so she only just taller,but she doesnt let me forget it :lol: )


----------



## Kate1976

weeman said:


> christ i'll feel like an umpa lumpa in the land of the amazonian women if your all wearing heels at the Brits lmao even Ser is taller than me when she gets her slut heels on,brings her up to about 5'10'' (so she only just taller,but she doesnt let me forget it :lol: )


It'll be like Gullivers Travels....can we all tie you to the floor :whistling:


----------



## weeman

Kate1976 said:


> It'll be like Gullivers Travels....can we all tie you to the floor :whistling:


i'll even predrug myself and pretend to struggle!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kate1976

weeman said:


> i'll even predrug myself and pretend to struggle!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


So Jem, Tara and myself can slap you if you struggle ???

Kate opens door aaaaand........


----------



## Bettyboo

Kate1976 said:


> So Jem, Tara and myself can slap you if you struggle ???
> 
> Kate opens door aaaaand........


Err im not volunteering to do owt in heels, I can just about stand up in the ones I have ahem lol


----------



## Wee G1436114539

Pscarb said:


> yea but wearing them to make me look tiny.....ok smaller than normal and wearing them for other reasons are 2 different things.......


Paul,

The solution is to only allow heels when the girl is kneeling or horizontal...


----------



## weeman

Kate1976 said:


> So Jem, Tara and myself can slap you if you struggle ???
> 
> Kate opens door aaaaand........


i'd expect much worse than a slap!! c'mon i am a willing abusee,i'll even draw targets on myelf :lol: :lol:

yeah i'm a sick puppy.



Bettyboo said:


> Err im not volunteering to do owt in heels, I can just about stand up in the ones I have ahem lol


at least give me a kick!

or stamp on me with a heel.

or,no i better stop,its a journal not the AL:laugh:


----------



## Ak_88

Don't fight it Wee - wherever you go the blue follows :lol:


----------



## Leiela

Hey here, just wanted to say thanks for the message you left me, im not sure if i can reply it doens't seem to want to let me, i guess i haven't been a member long enough either that or im a dunce... hmm either is possible


----------



## Kate1976

Kate + peanut butter = happy 

Tis all..........


----------



## Jem

LOL !!

Jem and Oats = Happy


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> LOL !!
> 
> Jem and Oats = Happy


Hey lady.....mannnnnn I love oats  Breakie is my fave meal - the PP I use tastes like Werthers Original  What brand of oats do you use??


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Hey lady.....mannnnnn I love oats  Breakie is my fave meal - the PP I use tastes like Werthers Original  What brand of oats do you use??


Scotts thick ones - protein powder that tastes like Werthers :confused1: what is it?

I just have mine in water and the shake seperate - lasts longer :lol:

Details please lady !

Oh and do you wanna sort the hotels now ? give me a call when you're free xx


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Scotts thick ones - protein powder that tastes like Werthers :confused1: what is it?
> 
> I just have mine in water and the shake seperate - lasts longer :lol:
> 
> Details please lady !
> 
> Oh and do you wanna sort the hotels now ? give me a call when you're free xx


Yeah am using Asda's rolled jumbo oats...lush!! PP is CNP Pro Peptide Vanilla flavour....it is yummy! Had to stop myself having another 2 servings yday! Will bring some with me in March!

Will call ya about 3 if OK?


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Yeah am using Asda's rolled jumbo oats...lush!! PP is CNP Pro Peptide Vanilla flavour....it is yummy! Had to stop myself having another 2 servings yday! Will bring some with me in March!
> 
> Will call ya about 3 if OK?


Busy then hun - make it tonight in that case !

Oh I'm a pro pep girl as well - usually have vanilla but on the strawberry at the moment so not good in oats :lol:


----------



## Kate1976

Cool beans - will call you after 8ish?


----------



## Jem

yep !


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 22/02*

Nowt much to report over the weekend, sleeping, eating and resting mainly...my crazzzy life 

*Chest & Biceps*

Cable Crossovers - 22kgs

Incline DB Press - 12.5kgs

Pec Deck - 40kgs on other machine. Felt like a better range of motion.

BB Curl - 20 kgs

Seated DB curls - 7.5kgs (tried for 10kgs- but can't for total rep range)

45 mins x trainer - 412Kcals

Abs circuit

Finished at 7.30, appt at 8pm, home for 10, ate at 10.30 and then slept!!


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 23/02*

*
*

*
**Back & Rear Delts*

Wide grip pulldowns - 2 @ 35kgs 1 @ 40kgs

Seated Row - 1 @ 35kgs 2 @ 42.5kgs

Close grip pulldowns - 35kgs

Bent over raise - 10kgs (me likey  )

BB Upright rows - 3 @ 25kgs

45 mins x trainer - got a right sweat on today ??

Abs circuit

Back starting to show some defintion  Legs have a loooooong way to go...


----------



## Kate1976

So I have just spent my lunch hour in posing practice...boy is it tougher than I thought !!!

I looked and felt like a complete tool...but hey there's still 10 weeks to practice...gulp! This piccie is the only one where I look like perhaps, I might, maybe possibly know what I am doing ...:laugh:



45 mins xtrainer

Abs circuit


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 25/02*

*Shoulders/Triceps*

DB Side Lateral - 7.5kgs

BB Press - 25kgs

DB Front Raise- 7.5kgs - PB

Rope Flares - 25kgs

Bench Dips - 15kg plate

Straight Bar Pressdown - 30kgs

Xtrainer -45 mins

Ab circuit

Spent the day in London, so diet wasn't that easy to follow....tupperware everywhere!! Crossing everything that is crossable (?) for a cheat meal on Sat


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 26/02*

*Legs*

Leg Extensions - 35kgs

Leg Press - 50kgs (Sled press)

Leg Extensions - 30kgs

Lying Leg Curls - 40kgs - PB

DB Walking Lunges - 7kg

Standing Calf Raise - 50kgs

45 mins xtrainer

Abs circuit

I would like a cheat meal please..... I would like a cheat meal please..... I would like a cheat meal please..... I would like a cheat meal please..... I would like a cheat meal please..... I would like a cheat meal please..... I would like a cheat meal please..... I would like a cheat meal please..... I would like a cheat meal please..... :lol:


----------



## 3752

Kate1976 said:


> I would like a cheat meal please..... I would like a cheat meal please..... I would like a cheat meal please..... I would like a cheat meal please..... I would like a cheat meal please..... I would like a cheat meal please..... I would like a cheat meal please..... I would like a cheat meal please..... I would like a cheat meal please..... :lol:


yea wouldn't we all :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> yea wouldn't we all :thumb:


yes we would :confused1: so can we then hot stuff [ :whistling: ] ?


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 01/03*

My weekend consists of maostly sleeping, eating and resting mainly...

Early AM training due to PM docs appt.....so fasted weights/cardio

*Chest & Biceps*

Cable Crossovers - 20kgs (on proper machine) Felt loads better!

Incline DB Press - 12.5kgs x 1 10kgs x2 I will blame this on no carbs 

Pec Deck - 40kgs

BB Curl - 20kgs

Seated DB curls - 7.5kgs

60 mins x trainer - wasn't as bad as I thought 

Abs circuit

**** 10 weeks and it will all be over  So mch still to do...

Edited to say that fasted cardio made me ravenous all day ...which made a nice change!


----------



## Kate1976

Just a quickie....I haven't exercise since yesterday AM and am feeling a tad twitchy..... lol!

Thought I'd upload some progress pics...happy with some bits but not others. Thank feck there are 10 weeks to go....


----------



## Mikazagreat

Nice back kate.


----------



## Kate1976

Mikazagreat said:


> Nice back kate.


Many thanks - that's one of the areas I am pleased with


----------



## stephy

Lookin good curly sue! You're gonna look amazin come showtime!! (imo u do already )


----------



## Kate1976

stephy said:


> Lookin good curly sue! You're gonna look amazin come showtime!! (imo u do already )


Awww thanks curly too  I friggen hope so after all this work and depravation lol! Might even tan up this weekend to see what might be hidding under my uber paleness!!


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 02/02*

*
*

*
**Back & Rear Delts*

*
*Wide grip pulldowns - 3 @ 35kgs

Seated Row - 3 @ 42.5kgs - woo hooo!

Close grip pulldowns - 35kgs

Bent over raise - 10kgs

BB Upright rows - 3 @ 25kgs

60 mins xtrainer

Abs circuit - a half hearted attempt as I was knackered!!

Food is going well...actually prefer my low days..doesn't feel like I am constantly eating....oh and I get loads of PNB


----------



## 3752

Kate did you get my email last night?


----------



## rodrigo

the back is lookin great kate down to your workout cos that looks kick a$$ also , good luck from drive by si


----------



## Kate1976

Pscarb said:


> Kate did you get my email last night?


Got it and replied cheers muchly


----------



## Kate1976

rodrigo said:


> the back is lookin great kate down to your workout cos that looks kick a$$ also , good luck from drive by si


Cheers Si - now just got to make the front match the back lol!


----------



## 3752

not received Kate??


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Cheers Si - now just got to make the front match the back lol!


No because that would just look weird Kate :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

nice pics kate keep going you looking good, making good progress x


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> No because that would just look weird Kate :lol:


I tell you what it nearly does...severe loss of boobage going on...not happy at all...there wasn't much there to begin with!!


----------



## Kate1976

Bettyboo said:


> nice pics kate keep going you looking good, making good progress x


Cheers Missy - we're all gonna rock it on stage!!


----------



## Kate1976

Pscarb said:


> not received Kate??


OK have sent you a PM ...


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> I tell you what it nearly does...severe loss of boobage going on...not happy at all...there wasn't much there to begin with!!


LMAO I give up on having boobies :lol: claire finds it hilarious 

In a former life - I had 38 DDs :laugh:....I was a bit fat though so we makes our choices ! 34Bs are the way forward...for now :thumb:


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> LMAO I give up on having boobies :lol: claire finds it hilarious
> 
> In a former life - I had 38 DDs :laugh:....I was a bit fat though so we makes our choices ! 34Bs are the way forward...for now :thumb:


Sob I was a 36B to start....now .......not so much  Might have to consider 'enhancements' post comp??


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Sob I was a 36B to start....now .......not so much  Might have to consider 'enhancements' post comp??


Do you know what ? I am leaning away from the idea now tbh ...I had an appointment with the Hospital Group sorted and now I am not so sure !

I quite like them not being the focus of attention and not having to worry about underwired bikinis on holiday - I used to spend a fortune on sized ones, now I can pick them up dirt cheap :thumb: ...even spongebob squarepants ones if the mood takes me :whistling:


----------



## rodrigo

use lot of flat chested women will be down your local BAPs R US clinic soon gettin a few tubes of silicone in at this rate LOL


----------



## Kate1976

rodrigo said:


> use lot of flat chested women will be down your local BAPs R US clinic soon gettin a few tubes of silicone in at this rate LOL


Believe me ...its an option I am seriously considering!! I shall review on May 10th lol!


----------



## Leiela

I've never regretted having mine erm... "re-filled" not that my problem was ever that they disappeared.

After kids mine just flopped losing all volume like having two empty sock's super glued to my chest .. eeeww! not pretty.

i really wasn't happy with the saggy skin look so i had the option of general reduction or re-fill i opted for the re-fill... They looked quite real when i was chubbier but the more fat i lose the more fake they look but i don't regret it because fake is still better then the saggy skin i had before.


----------



## Ak_88

Looking nice and lean Kate, good stuff!


----------



## rodrigo

doctor procters bap clinic opening soon then appointments welcome for consultation:thumb:


----------



## Kate1976

Leiela said:


> I've never regretted having mine erm... "re-filled" not that my problem was ever that they disappeared.
> 
> After kids mine just flopped losing all volume like having two empty sock's super glued to my chest .. eeeww! not pretty.
> 
> i really wasn't happy with the saggy skin look so i had the option of general reduction or re-fill i opted for the re-fill... They looked quite real when i was chubbier but the more fat i lose the more fake they look but i don't regret it because fake is still better then the saggy skin i had before.


Ohh will PM you for a chat about this Leiela


----------



## Kate1976

Ak_88 said:


> Looking nice and lean Kate, good stuff!


Why thank you kind sir......glad there are still 10 weeks to go tho

How's your squatting coming along?


----------



## Kate1976

rodrigo said:


> doctor procters bap clinic opening soon then appointments welcome for consultation:thumb:


Ohhh tempting..how much do you charge? What's your after care programme like


----------



## stephy

Kate1976 said:


> Ohh will PM you for a chat about this Leiela


 Get in the Queue haha :lol: Ive already fired a million questions at missBC aswell

im doing it regardless i just like hearing how other people felt with recovery etc


----------



## Leiela

Kate1976 said:


> Ohh will PM you for a chat about this Leiela


haha good luck i haven't been deemed "safe" for private messaging as yet :confused1: it's very annoying.

If you or steph want to email me you can get me at [email protected]


----------



## Ak_88

Kate1976 said:


> Why thank you kind sir......glad there are still 10 weeks to go tho
> 
> How's your squatting coming along?


Go 'ave a look, just come back from a session :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 03/03*

60 mins x trainer

Abs circuit

That is all.......

General mood is v good...diet defo gets 'easier' as the weeks go by.

Am officially loving PNB


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 04/03*

Ohh spoke too soon.....lesson learnt ....crap nutrition equals crap training!!

Missed meal 3 yday due to 3 hr meeting with Senior VP where I didn't feel entirely comfortable eating sweet spud and chicken in front of him!! The net result of which was an inability to finish my cardio or ab circuits 

Felt dizzy and faint 30 mins in ...tried to push thru but couldn't, so decided to listen to bod, left gym and quickly consumed p shake, pnb and a chuck boob! Still lesson learnt!

*Shoulders and Triceps*

DB side laterals - 7.5kgs

BB Press - 25kgs

DB front raise -7.5kgs

Rope flares - 15kgs

Bench dips - 15kg plate

Straight bar pressdown - 35kgs

Ohhhh legs tonight....need to do some seriously work on these!!


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 05/03*

*
*

*
**Legs*

Leg Extensions - 35kgs

Leg Press - 50kgs (Sled press)

Leg Extensions - 35kgs

Lying Leg Curls - 40kgs

DB Walking Lunges - 7kg

Standing Calf Raise - 50kgs

60 mins xtrainer

Abs circuit

Nowt much else to report really....weigh in tomorrow...hope I have lost......will be feckin annoyed I haven't after 5 hrs cardio!


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 06/03*

45 mins xtrainer

Ab circuit

Bitta foam rolling on back and hips as they were a tad stiff...must be my age


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Just popped in and had a browse (Jem had mentioned you on UGM) and it looks like you are doing really well - keep up the good work.


----------



## Ak_88

What do you do in terms of stretching/mobility/foam rolling work Kate?

I found once bringing my muscle imbalances up to speed, mobility & foam rolling work before training, then static stretching and foam rolling after sessions helps keep things mobile.

Also do a bit on off-days to try and stay supple, tight hips are not fun!


----------



## Kate1976

Papa Lazarou said:


> Just popped in and had a browse (Jem had mentioned you on UGM) and it looks like you are doing really well - keep up the good work.


Many thanks for dropping in PL and thanks for the comment  If that is you in your avvy, looks like a lot of hard work has gone into your physique??


----------



## Kate1976

Ak_88 said:


> What do you do in terms of stretching/mobility/foam rolling work Kate?
> 
> I found once bringing my muscle imbalances up to speed, mobility & foam rolling work before training, then static stretching and foam rolling after sessions helps keep things mobile.
> 
> Also do a bit on off-days to try and stay supple, tight hips are not fun!


hi AK - actually its the first time I have tried it....hip rolling work hurt but felt good ??!!? Hips are feeling really sore at the moment esp after leg pressing - put it down to old age 

Need to get it checked out properly really but sometime when I walk my hip 'clicks'? Was once diagnose as having coxa saltans (runners hip)...something to do with my IT band...ring any bells??


----------



## Ak_88

Foam rolling work is a love-hate thing for me and most others - when you find a tight spot or tight muscle it's painful to roll over or 'release' it, but once it's done you can feel the relief of getting the knots out.

I'm not too familiar with hip stuff at present as i've not covered too much yet on my MSc - although i don't envy you if your IT band is causing you issues. I think i can manage about 2 or 3 rolls on my ITB before i'm literally wimpering in pain!!

Have a look at some of this stuff r/e hip mobility, i'd personally do a handful of these pre-lower body sessions (and a little foam rolling if you can get hold of one in your gym or bring your own in), followed by static stretching and foam rolling - can throw in some more dynamic stuff if you fancy it.

http://stronglifts.com/7-dynamic-stretches-to-improve-your-hip-mobility/


----------



## phys sam

Most clicking I see in clinic (when soft tissue and not cartilage/labrum/joint) is related to hip flexor tightness (including rectus femoris - one of the quads).

As walking is dynamic, there is normally a coexisting/related control (or lack of issue) around the lumbar spine/pelvis.

Normally you can reproduce it in clinic by having the patient lie down on their back and then bring their knee up to their chest and lower it again.

If you can manage to reproduce the clinic in this kind of controlled manner, you can then try and alter stuff to get rid of it.

-manually stabilise pelvis (using hands)

-get pt to stabilise either lumbar spine using 'core' muscles

-get pt to stabilise using bigger muscles like pushing down with their opposite arm at the same time.

Sorry not easy to explain like this 

Anyhow, once you've narrowed down the problem area - you can then formulate a treatment plan specific for that and integrated into your training sessions.

P.S. not much clicking comes from the ITB in walking (the click would be very definitely lateral and felt to the side of the hip) - it would normally need obvious pathology like bursitis on the side of the hip to cause this - IMO

The stretches Ak posted are useful for everyone.


----------



## phys sam

AK - the MSc in rehab is still a real bug bear of mine. IS it a rehab science MSc (ie there not still calling it an MSc in Physio are they)?


----------



## Ak_88

No - the course i'm doing is a pre-registration Physiotherapy MSc. The first 21 weeks they cram in all the theory they can, then 3 weeks of placement, then the remainder of the year i think is problem-based learning.

Then the second year is 8 months on placement with very little academic contact time.

So essentially it's an undergrad PT degree squeezed into two years instead of three - leading to an MSc award and availability to become a chartered PT


----------



## Kate1976

Thanks for the advice chaps...going to see Physio on Thurs to look at back and hips.

Weekend was nice, cardio only Sat and then cheat meal  TWas so dissapointing tho...went to Pizza Express for friends bday and the food was pants...such a waste of a cheat! Approx 20 mins post eating got incredible bloating...was like a drum!

Anyhoo on with the training..

*Training 08/03*

*Chest & Biceps*

Pec Deck - 40kgs

Incline DB Press - 12.kgs

Cable XOvers - 20kgs

Seated DB Bicep curls - 10kgs - PB!

Barbell curls - 20kgs

60 mins xtrainer

Ab circuit and stretch....

Can't believe that there are only 9 weeks to go...need to kick my lower body into gear!!


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 09/03*

*
*

*
**Back & Rear Delts*

*
*Wide grip pulldowns - 3 @ 35kgs

Seated Row - 3 @ 42.5kgs

Close grip pulldowns - 35kgs

Bent over raise - 10kgs

BB Upright rows - 3 @ 25kgs

60 mins xtrainer

Abs circuit

Feeling alot more defined on top half now....however very aware that I need to bring my lower half in...cue chat with Paul 

*Training 10/03*

*
*

*
*Due to work schedule - 60 mins AM fasted on x-trainer

Abs circuit

Done for the day by 8am  Oh and I'm gonna get tanned up tonight to see if it makes any difference to definition...crosses fingers :laugh:


----------



## Ak_88

Kate1976 said:


> Weekend was nice, cardio only Sat and then cheat meal  TWas so dissapointing tho...went to Pizza Express for friends bday and the food was pants...such a waste of a cheat! Approx 20 mins post eating got incredible bloating...was like a drum!


I know your pain - i went out for a works meal a while ago and cut loose for the evening. Food was sh1te out the microwave and oven chips, spent the night bloated to high heaven and the food refusing to move from my stomach! Not fun.

Sessions look good though, nice work :thumb:


----------



## Kate1976

Ak_88 said:


> I know your pain - i went out for a works meal a while ago and cut loose for the evening. Food was sh1te out the microwave and oven chips, spent the night bloated to high heaven and the food refusing to move from my stomach! Not fun.
> 
> Sessions look good though, nice work :thumb:


Cheers muchly!

Yeah its like, If I'm gonna cheat it has to be awesome or I feel kinda cheated...... lol!

Not much to report apart from the ex being a total twunt..nothing new there. However, I shall channel this anger into shoulders and triceps this evening, whilst I think about breaking his face :laugh:


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 11/03*

*Shoulders and Triceps*

*
*

*
*DB side laterals - 7.5kgs - tried for 10ks but couldn't for reps 

BB Press - 25kgs (felt stronger)

DB front raise - 7.5kgs

Rope flares - 15kgs

Bench dips - 15kg plate

Straight bar pressdown - 35kgs

Felt strong tonight  Not sure if it was because I was visualising ex's face.....and bashing it lol.

Am officially bored of chicken tho...seem to spend my life cooking fricken chuck boobs:cursing:


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> *Training 11/03*
> 
> *Shoulders and Triceps*
> 
> DB side laterals - 7.5kgs - tried for 10ks but couldn't for reps
> 
> BB Press - 25kgs (felt stronger)
> 
> DB front raise - 7.5kgs
> 
> Rope flares - 15kgs
> 
> Bench dips - 15kg plate
> 
> Straight bar pressdown - 35kgs
> 
> Felt strong tonight  Not sure if it was because I was visualising ex's face.....and bashing it lol.
> 
> Am officially bored of chicken tho...seem to spend my life cooking fricken chuck boobs:cursing:


Nice session. Well you [and the rest of the women on this forum] are a lot stronger than me ! I cannot even manage 7.5 for 15 Kate. I am beginning to wonder what's wrong with me 

I hate turkey - tried it instead of chicken today and was nearly vomming but ate 2 meals of it anyway being as I had cooked it for the days food :cursing:

Back to chicken tomorrow ....its better than tuna anyway :lol:


----------



## 3752

there is a spice grinder you can get with Nandoes spices in from the supermarket you can both use it on your chicken/turkey taste lovely....i am sure i mentioned it before...


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Nice session. Well you [and the rest of the women on this forum] are a lot stronger than me ! I cannot even manage 7.5 for 15 Kate. I am beginning to wonder what's wrong with me
> 
> I hate turkey - tried it instead of chicken today and was nearly vomming but ate 2 meals of it anyway being as I had cooked it for the days food :cursing:
> 
> Back to chicken tomorrow ....its better than tuna anyway :lol:


Cheers missy - like I say hatred got me through it lol!

Shoulder do seem to be my fave...you are stronger than me on leggies

Oh yeah turkey is rank.....ever tried turkey mince...gopping


----------



## Kate1976

Pscarb said:


> there is a spice grinder you can get with Nandoes spices in from the supermarket you can both use it on your chicken/turkey taste lovely....i am sure i mentioned it before...


Errrrrr nooooooooooo............. :laugh:


----------



## Kate1976

I liked this piccie...so its gonna go in here! Bottom half of me is being fecking stubborn ....grrr

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/kate1976-albums-prep-album-picture5605-a.jpg


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 14/03*

*
*

*
**Legs*

Leg Extensions -40kgs - upped

Leg Press - 50kgs (Sled press)

Leg Extensions - 35kgs - upped

Lying Leg Curls - 40kgs

DB Walking Lunges - 7kg

Standing Calf Raise - 50kgs

60 mins xtrainer

Abs circuit

Cardio was hard going last...did a bit of gym perving to get me thru it :laugh:

Watched sis and friend eat dominos last night.......it actually looked like crap..WTF!!

I am officially the lightest I have been in about 7yrs which is great and I'm really happy but concerned that I maybe too slender. I guess Paul can give me his honest comments next weekend at the seminar.


----------



## Ak_88

You've already done tommorows training today? :lol:

My housemates had a dominos night on tuesday, it smelt divine, but a friend i used to work with told me horror stories about whats goes into them, put me off a bit!

Don't envy you on the above for legs :whistling: How'd physio go on thursday?


----------



## Kate1976

Ak_88 said:


> You've already done tommorows training today? :lol:
> 
> My housemates had a dominos night on tuesday, it smelt divine, but a friend i used to work with told me horror stories about whats goes into them, put me off a bit!
> 
> Don't envy you on the above for legs :whistling: How'd physio go on thursday?


I have no idea what training I am doing and when at the moment...lol!

Physio say my issues are a combination of weak core muscles (git!) a slighly rotated posture and slight compression to one disk - but nowt major. Has given me stretches to do and 4 days on it feels better...but me hip still twangs


----------



## Kate1976

Pizza + Kate = Happy lady with severe bloat!

Twas sooooo worth it tho :laugh:


----------



## stephie34

Looking good missus..... see you saturday

x x


----------



## Kate1976

Cheat meal Sunday resulted in a 3lbs weight gain which i guess is to be expected! I was so excited about the cheat, I was skipping around the house...I really do need to get out more!

However, literally 10 mins after consuming the meal my stomach started to complain...alot! Bloat quickly followed... but I know I have abs now as I could see them on top of my bloated belly :bounce:


----------



## 3752

seeing as you weigh yourself on a saturday morning how did you eat a cheat on sunday yet know how much weight it added??


----------



## Kate1976

Cos I weighed myself this morning...just for research purposes of course 

Sat am - weigh in

Sun pm - cheat

Mon am - weigh in

Unless I am missing something in my diet adled brain??


----------



## 3752

aaah research purposes...  i will remember that when your head goes  just replied to your mail it looks like we are both training legs on friday and will both be at Tania's gym how funny is that


----------



## ElfinTan

I shall prepare the puke bucket!!!!!!


----------



## Kate1976

Pscarb said:


> aaah research purposes...  i will remember that when your head goes  just replied to your mail it looks like we are both training legs on friday and will both be at Tania's gym how funny is that


Ahhhh bugger :laugh:

Remember that I need to be able to at least stand on Saturday.....


----------



## ElfinTan

It's ok...we have benches and a floor you can sit on!


----------



## 3752

Kate1976 said:


> Ahhhh bugger :laugh:
> 
> Remember that I need to be able to at least stand on Saturday.....


Stand hell yes you will be able to stand....for how long i am not to sure


----------



## Kate1976

Pscarb said:


> Stand hell yes you will be able to stand....for how long i am not to sure


Me and my big mouth!

Ho hum...need to work on legs anyways.......I just know I'm gonna regret typing that!!


----------



## Ak_88

Nice knowing you Kate :whistling:


----------



## 3752

Kate1976 said:


> Me and my big mouth!
> 
> Ho hum...need to work on legs anyways.......I just know I'm gonna regret typing that!!


you will be fine, i am working on a new leg workout so will be fun:thumb:


----------



## Kate1976

Pscarb said:


> you will be fine, i am working on a new leg workout so will be fun:thumb:


Fun!! Now that is a matter of opinion!


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 15/03*

*Chest & Biceps*

Sunday's carb up must have done me some good...couple of PBs in here :bounce:

Pec Deck - 45kgs - *PB* (also did 50kg for 5 ,..you know just to see  )

Incline DB Press - 12.kgs

Cable XOvers - 22kgs - *PB*

*
*Seated DB Bicep curls - 10kgs

Barbell curls - 20kgs

60 mins xtrainer

Ab circuit and stretch....

I know I probably get told off but I was intrigued, so I had my BF% measured (calipers)...came out at 19%...which is OK I guess? Not sure where I need to be for toned??

R Bicep - 8mm

R Tricep - 8mm

Suprailiac - 14mm (belly...lol)

Subscapular - 6mm


----------



## 3752

19% is good for this far out for a toned class....the average for women is 25% i believe...


----------



## Kate1976

Pscarb said:


> 19% is good for this far out for a toned class....the average for women is 25% i believe...


Cool - should I be aiming for a certain % for 9th May Paul - or is aiming for a % just too arbitrary.

Is it the "look" more than the %?


----------



## 3752

Bodbuilding is a visual sport it is always about the Look.....


----------



## Incredible Bulk

there's no % tester on stage, just the squint of the judges eye lol


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 16/02*

*
*

*
**Back & Rear Delts*

*
*Wide grip pulldowns - 2 @ 35kgs 1 @ 40kgs

Seated Row -3 @ 42.5kgs

Close grip pulldowns - 2 35kgs and 1 @ 40kgs

Bent over raise - 10kgs

BB Upright rows - 3 @ 25kgs (hurt today??)

45 mins x traine60

Abs circuit

Streeeeeeetttches

Nowt else to report really....looking forward to seeing the other prep ladies and Paul on Sat. Not looking forward to training legs with Paul on Friday eve ...lol

Really interested to see just how muscular the pro ladies are......so i can admire in awe and then perhaps think about doing trained next year...perhaps...maybe


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> *Training 16/02*
> 
> *Back & Rear Delts*
> 
> Wide grip pulldowns - 2 @ 35kgs 1 @ 40kgs
> 
> Seated Row -3 @ 42.5kgs
> 
> Close grip pulldowns - 2 35kgs and 1 @ 40kgs
> 
> Bent over raise - 10kgs
> 
> BB Upright rows - *3 @ 25kgs (hurt today??) *
> 
> 45 mins x traine60
> 
> Abs circuit
> 
> Streeeeeeetttches
> 
> Nowt else to report really....looking forward to seeing the other prep ladies and Paul on Sat. Not looking forward to training legs with Paul on Friday eve ...lol
> 
> Really interested to see just how muscular the pro ladies are......so i can admire in awe and then perhaps think about doing trained next year...perhaps...maybe


Not surprised they hurt at that weight :whistling: I only use 10kg and I find that enough for 15 reps :lol: maybe I need to push myself a bit more, everyone is going heavier than me !


----------



## ElfinTan

Kate1976 said:


> *Training 15/03*
> 
> *Chest & Biceps*
> 
> Sunday's carb up must have done me some good...couple of PBs in here :bounce:
> 
> Pec Deck - 45kgs - *PB* (also did 50kg for 5 ,..you know just to see  )
> 
> Incline DB Press - 12.kgs
> 
> Cable XOvers - 22kgs - *PB*
> 
> *
> *Seated DB Bicep curls - 10kgs
> 
> Barbell curls - 20kgs
> 
> 60 mins xtrainer
> 
> Ab circuit and stretch....
> 
> I know I probably get told off but I was intrigued, so I had my BF% measured (calipers)...came out at 19%...which is OK I guess? Not sure where I need to be for toned??
> 
> R Bicep - 8mm
> 
> R Tricep - 8mm
> 
> Suprailiac - 14mm (belly...lol)
> 
> Subscapular - 6mm


Only use this as a guide! I believe there is and error margin of +/- 5% and the accuracy of a 4 point calculation would be debatable. Percentages will also vary depending which calculation is used....and there are lots of them. So just make sure if you have it done again it is by the same person, at the same time of day using the same calculations. In fact don't focus so much on the acutal result of the calculation but more on the total mm readings....if the are going down then you are moving in the right direction! And as stated I aint ever seen any caliphers on stage

BTW would you mind if I joined your leg session on Friday?


----------



## Ak_88

Not forgetting the skill/experience of the person with the callipers!

If it makes you feel any better i can get probably 2-3x the skinfolds, plenty of insulation here if you want some :lol:

Training with Tan and Paul though, i'm jealous!


----------



## Kate1976

ElfinTan said:


> Only use this as a guide! I believe there is and error margin of +/- 5% and the accuracy of a 4 point calculation would be debatable. Percentages will also vary depending which calculation is used....and there are lots of them. So just make sure if you have it done again it is by the same person, at the same time of day using the same calculations. In fact don't focus so much on the acutal result of the calculation but more on the total mm readings....if the are going down then you are moving in the right direction! And as stated I aint ever seen any caliphers on stage
> 
> BTW would you mind if I joined your leg session on Friday?


Yep agree...am also going by how loose my trews are getting..lol!

That would be great - the more the merrier :bounce:


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 17/03*

60 mins cardio (xtrainer) & abs...meeeh 

*Training 18/03*

*Shoulders and Triceps*

Had to train AM today due to work committments....boooooo hate morning cardio! Still got some awesome new tuuunes on my ipod, so that made it whizz by 

Oh and med carb day today so loadsa oats (yum!) and riiiiiiiiiice 

DB side laterals - 8kgs - PB

BB Press - 25kgs

DB front raise - 8kgs - PB

Rope flares - 15kgs

Bench dips - 15kg plate

Straight bar pressdown - 35kgs

Hmmmm legs with Tan and Paul tomorrow afternoon........will I ever post in this journal again?? Will I ever walk again??


----------



## ElfinTan

Kate1976 said:


> Hmmmm legs with Tan and Paul tomorrow afternoon........will I ever post in this journal again?? Will I ever walk again??


Of course we will.......eventually! :cool2:


----------



## Linny

Was lovely to meet you today hun, even though we only got to chat briefly  xx


----------



## Kate1976

Linny said:


> Was lovely to meet you today hun, even though we only got to chat briefly  xx


Yeah you too Linny.....looking v good BTW


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 19/03*

Hmm leg session with Paul and Tan was awesome, felt more pump in my leg in 5 mins with them than in any of my previous sessions! It was great to see the intensity with which they train!!

Now I have no idea on the weight, just wanted to not embarrass myself.

*Legs*

*
*Leg Extensions

Squat machine thingy

Leg Press (sled) - I know this was 80kgs - PB

Lying Leg Curls

Walking Lunges

Calf Raise (sled)

30 mins treadmill

*Training 20/03*

Shoulders with Paul, Em and Tara - so things to remember shimmy (thanks Em  ),keep em back, slow it down and look forward ...you know just the fundamentals!!

No cardio on Sat and Sun is normally my day off. Following Sat's cheat meal and lack of cardio, I am feeling a bit of a fatty bum bum at present, so may indulge in some fasted cardio tomorrow am??

Bugger ...7 weeks today


----------



## 3752

you dug deep for legs Kate i was impressed.....good to meet you on friday...


----------



## ElfinTan

Kate I agree with Paul, you were awesome and absolutely nothing to be embarrassed about, the weight was irrelevant because you really pushed yourself all out and that is what counts! It was a great session and I really enjoyed training with you both so thanks for letting me join you x


----------



## Kate1976

Cheers for the comments Paul and Tan  At the end of the session, I did think that walking on Sat would be impossible tho :laugh:

Wish my gym was more like Olympic......


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 22/03*

*Chest & Biceps*

Pec Deck - 45kgs

Incline DB Press - 12.kgs

Cable XOvers - 22kgs

Seated DB Bicep curls - 10kgs

Barbell curls - 20kgs

60 mins xtrainer

Ab circuit and stretch....and perv 

Nowt much else to report apart from that my abs are starting to show.... :bounce:


----------



## 3752

you have mail Kate


----------



## Kate1976

Pscarb said:


> you have mail Kate


Ta muchly...have replied


----------



## CharlieC25

Only just stumbled across your journal babe! How is training going? x


----------



## Kate1976

CharlieC25 said:


> Only just stumbled across your journal babe! How is training going? x


Hey Carly - thanks for popping in its going great, although double cardio is a killer...I don't like ....at all!


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 23/03*

AM fasted cardio @ 45mins..sucky, suck, suck 

*Back/Traps:*

Wide grip pulldowns 4 x 15 @ 35kgs

Seated row 4 x 15 @ 35ks (had to drop this to hit reps)

One arm DB row 4 x 15 @ 15kgs

Close grip pulldowns 3 x 15 @ 35kgs

BB upright rows 3 x 15 reps @ 20kgs (had to drop this to hit reps)

45 mins xtrainer

I do NOT like double cardio...I know this competing lark is all consuming but I feel like I never leave the frikkin gym!! In at 6.30am for am fasted, back at 5.30pm for 40 mins weights and 45 mins cardio...go home, cook chicken, sleep, wake and repeat!

I am gonna be a mess by May 9th


----------



## Bettyboo

Keep up good work hun  The gym is your friend, don't make it feel like a chore take it all in and enjoy it. Think of how far you will have come when competition day arrives xx


----------



## CharlieC25

Kate1976 said:


> Hey Carly - thanks for popping in its going great, although double cardio is a killer...I don't like ....at all!


I am with you on that one!! I'm sure Paul took some sadistic pleasure out of making me do double cardio but I have to say it does get results - seen some pics on Olympics fb - you look in good shape already!!

How are you feeling about it all? Got your posing suit ready? x


----------



## Ak_88

Eyes on the prize Kate, thats all you've gotta remember.

Not to mention the post-contest blowout! :thumb:


----------



## Linny

Kate1976 said:


> I do NOT like double cardio...I know this competing lark is all consuming but I feel like I never leave the frikkin gym!! In at 6.30am for am fasted, back at 5.30pm for 40 mins weights and 45 mins cardio...go home, cook chicken, sleep, wake and repeat!
> 
> I am gonna be a mess by May 9th


Remember what we chatted about at the seminar, and why we are doing this :wink:

One day at a time, you can do this, you want this, GO GET IT  xxx


----------



## Kate1976

Bettyboo said:


> Keep up good work hun  The gym is your friend, don't make it feel like a chore take it all in and enjoy it. Think of how far you will have come when competition day arrives xx


Cheers BB- you know all too well how sapping x2 daily is 



CharlieC25 said:


> I am with you on that one!! I'm sure Paul took some sadistic pleasure out of making me do double cardio but I have to say it does get results - seen some pics on Olympics fb - you look in good shape already!!
> 
> How are you feeling about it all? Got your posing suit ready? x


Cheers Carly...I'm trying. Em and I are off to Leeds in a couple of weeks for our fitting. Excited and nervous to see what i look like in it 



Ak_88 said:


> Eyes on the prize Kate, thats all you've gotta remember.
> 
> Not to mention the post-contest blowout! :thumb:


Cheers AK - but it seems sooo far away..esp with double cardio. I need a distraction from the gym 



Linny said:


> Remember what we chatted about at the seminar, and why we are doing this :wink:
> 
> One day at a time, you can do this, you want this, GO GET IT  xxx


Yep...cheers Linny  Its all in my bonce and tis temporary but very real at the moment!!


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 25/03*

Had to train this am due to work commitments this evening.

*Shoulders:*

BB Press 4 x 15 @ 25kgs - this was haaard work!

Seated DB side laterals 4 x 15 @ 7.5kgs

DB front raise 4 x 15 @ 7.5kgs

DB press 3 x 12 @ 10kgs

Bent over delt raise - 7.5kgs

Fasted cardio @ 45mins x-trainer

Ow, ow, ow, ow.......I'm so gonna feel this later ......was starving and hoovered up my breakie! So glad its a med day today


----------



## Kate1976

Opps Diet brain...forgot ydays training!!

*Training 24/03*

Start of new routine.....

45mins fasted xtrainer in AM

*Arms:*

*
*Barbell curl 3 x 15 @ 20kgs

Seated DB curl 3 x 15 - @ 10kgs

DB preacher curls 2 x 20 @ 2.5kgs plus bar

Rope flares 4 x 15 @ 15kgs

Bench dips 4 x 15 @10kgs plate

Straight bar pressdown 3 x 15 @ 25kgs

Crunches 3 sets of 15

Frog kicks 3 sets of 15

Hanging leg raise 3 sets of 15

45mins xtrainer - PM


----------



## Jem

I totally get the distraction from the gym train of thought Kate ...find myself being all dynamic and doing sh!t like housework !!!!

Looking forward to Leeds - think zar has found us a gym [Flex] and might come along with us so that's cool - we can do some posing if there is a room.

LMAO re fasted cardio - no joke is it ! cannot wait to get rid of that element .... I know that's disappearing from off season training asap


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> I totally get the distraction from the gym train of thought Kate ...find myself being all dynamic and doing sh!t like housework !!!!
> 
> Looking forward to Leeds - think zar has found us a gym [Flex] and might come along with us so that's cool - we can do some posing if there is a room.
> 
> LMAO re fasted cardio - no joke is it ! cannot wait to get rid of that element .... I know that's disappearing from off season training asap


Hey hun - yep defo need something else other than the gym...like perhaps a man...lol!!

Yeah me too...Tracey has confirmed Sat 16th, so we just need to get our asses into gear and decide on hotels etc. Ohh Flex sounds cool, be nice to train somewhere new.

Hate fasted cardio...have to go to the gym for it (although I suppose I could go for a local walk??) which is a 20 min drive away  So its up at 6 into the gym, work, back into gym for 6, home for 8.30, eat ..sleep!

For the next 6.5 weeks.....gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## nosusjoe

Don't worry about a man from the looks of it you will not have a problem.


----------



## Kate1976

nosusjoe said:


> Don't worry about a man from the looks of it you will not have a problem.


Ahh cheers mr..but 8 months of singledom begs to differ


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 26/03*

*Legs*

Leg extensions 7 x 12 @ 40kgs

Squats 4 x 15 @ 40kgs

Leg press 6 x 10 reps 10 seconds between sets - 50kgs

Lying leg curls 6 x 10 reps 10 seconds between sets - 35kgs

Walking lunges 10 steps each leg x 4 sets - no weight

Glute workout - feck!!

Standing Calf raise 5 x 20 @ 60kgs

45 mins fasted xtrainer

Abs - crunches, frog kicks and hanging leg raises

OHHH this is gonna hurt tomorrow.....me senses DOMS a comin


----------



## Kate1976

Cardio....chicken...Cardio....chicken....Cardio....chicken....Cardio....chicken......

Cardio....chicken....blah, blah, blah 

Am officially bored of diet and have 6 weeks to go :confused1:

Still have chosen my musac and did some posing today...much to the merriment of the PTs in my gym!!

Ohhhhh what's for tea ?????


----------



## Jem

welllllllll what was it ?


----------



## Guest

Lol chicken I bet

subbed to this!

Keep up the great work... Keep ya eyes on the prize!!

Sunday morning motivation lol xx


----------



## Kate1976

Thanks for popping in Moonshinebabe - I am trying!

Hey Em - twas a cheese bagette with red onion and salad cream...bizarrio!!

Hope ur good miss?


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Thanks for popping in Moonshinebabe - I am trying!
> 
> Hey Em - twas a cheese bagette with red onion and salad cream...bizarrio!!
> 
> Hope ur good miss?


Long as you enjoyed it honey :laugh: I was loving the day after look- arent carbs great :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

I am well babes -gonna enjoy these last 6 weeks arent we katie :beer: ....and then go and get hideously drunk on champers :tongue:


----------



## nosusjoe

Kate1976 said:


> Ahh cheers mr..but 8 months of singledom begs to differ


 8 months that is quite a bit. Kinda hard for me to believe a little hottie like you has been single for that long. Someone is going to be a lucky man.


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Long as you enjoyed it honey :laugh: I was loving the day after look- arent carbs great :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:
> 
> I am well babes -gonna enjoy these last 6 weeks arent we katie :beer: ....and then go and get hideously drunk on champers :tongue:


Hmmmmm not sure about enjoy....am on a right downer at the moment..not sure why??



nosusjoe said:


> 8 months that is quite a bit. Kinda hard for me to believe a little hottie like you has been single for that long. Someone is going to be a lucky man.


Tis true.....sadly! I hope so or i may join a convent after my comp!!

Thanks


----------



## leafman

What date is comp? Is it same one jem doing?

I know u have prob said somewere, but tis long journal :tongue: Good luck with last 6 week :thumbup1: may? i just did some maths :lol:


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Hmmmmm not sure about enjoy....am on a right downer at the moment..not sure why??
> 
> According to our recent convo ...not any more :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Tis true.....sadly! I hope so or i may join a convent after my comp!!
> 
> Thanks


Nah tis the wrong time for men anyway kate - can you honestly say you have ANY interest in the opposite sex at the moment ....what use could it possibly be ? erm extra cardio I suppose but then you always risk catabolism  so Paul would have to work it into the training programme :cool2:

:lol: :lol: :lol:



leafman said:


> What date is comp? Is it same one jem doing?
> 
> I know u have prob said somewere, but tis long journal :tongue: Good luck with last 6 week :thumbup1: may? i just did some maths :lol:


Aye the very same - me and katie are gonna enthrall the midlands :lol: ....not :tongue:

Fooks sake Betty feckin Crocker cakes on TV now ...this is why I do not watch TV


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Nah tis the wrong time for men anyway kate - can you honestly say you have ANY interest in the opposite sex at the moment ....what use could it possibly be ? erm extra cardio I suppose but then you always risk catabolism  so Paul would have to work it into the training programme :cool2:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Aye the very same - me and katie are gonna enthrall the midlands :lol: ....not :tongue:
> 
> Fooks sake Betty feckin Crocker cakes on TV now ...this is why I do not watch TV


hahaha well iv been forced to watch austrailias masterchef every day for past few weeks its driving me nuts :lol: so same show eh well good luck to both of you


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Nah tis the wrong time for men anyway kate - can you honestly say you have ANY interest in the opposite sex at the moment ....what use could it possibly be ? erm extra cardio I suppose but then you always risk catabolism  so Paul would have to work it into the training programme :cool2:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Aye the very same - me and katie are gonna enthrall the midlands :lol: ....not :tongue:
> 
> Fooks sake Betty feckin Crocker cakes on TV now ...this is why I do not watch TV


In short...hell yes  Extra cardio would be fine with me 

Today I'm not evening thinking about the comp, I'm thinking about the champers afterwards :bounce:


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 29/03*

*Chest*

Pec-Deck - 3 x15 @ 45kgs

Incline DB Press - 3 x15 @ 12.5kgs

Incline DB Fly - 3 x 15 @ 7.5kgs (weeeeeeeak!)

Cable XOver - 3 x15 @ 22kgs

Ab circuit

Fasted cardio -45mins xtrainer

PM Cardio - 45mins xtrainer

I'm feeling a bit 'meh' this week...need to get motivation back??? Where has it gone! Surely there is more to life than cardio, weights and chicken? :confused1:


----------



## Greyphantom

Hi Kate good to read you are training hard and have a goal... which comp is it particularly? I might pop up for a visit to the midlands if I can get a leave pass...


----------



## 3752

Kate1976 said:


> Surely there is more to life than cardio, weights and chicken? :confused1:


nope nothing else well not for the next 6 weeks......if it helps i am going through the same thing....


----------



## Kate1976

Greyphantom said:


> Hi Kate good to read you are training hard and have a goal... which comp is it particularly? I might pop up for a visit to the midlands if I can get a leave pass...


Hey GP - nice to hear from you  The comp is NABBA Toned on 9th May at Brierley Hall...which is a mere 6 weeks away ...aaaah! Hope you are good?



Pscarb said:


> nope nothing else well not for the next 6 weeks......if it helps i am going through the same thing....


Yes...strangely that does help Paul..call you later


----------



## Greyphantom

Kate1976 said:


> Hey GP - nice to hear from you  The comp is NABBA Toned on 9th May at Brierley Hall...which is a mere 6 weeks away ...aaaah! Hope you are good?


Cool will look that one up... then it will be your turn to be oggled from the crowd by us in the back... :thumb:

I am good thanks, started training more seriously again and it feels good... sore but good...


----------



## Kate1976

Greyphantom said:


> Cool will look that one up... then it will be your turn to be oggled from the crowd by us in the back... :thumb:
> 
> I am good thanks, started training more seriously again and it feels good... sore but good...


Yeah don't remind me...as long as you shout random things at me like...."intercostals" or "she was robbed" and the like...that'll be cool 

Training to compete or otherwise?


----------



## Greyphantom

Kate1976 said:


> Yeah don't remind me...as long as you shout random things at me like...."intercostals" or "she was robbed" and the like...that'll be cool
> 
> Training to compete or otherwise?


You know you will hear some random stuff from me... 

Not to compete, at least not on the near horizon... have to get over an op first (still to be scheduled but should be in the next month or two)... then we shall see...


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 30/03*

*Back/Traps*

Wide arm pulldowns - 4 x 15 @ 35kgs

Seated row - 4 x 15 @ 42.5kgs

DB rows - 4 x 15 @ 17.5kgs

Close grip pulldowns - 3 x 15 @ 35kgs

BB upright rows - 3 x 15 @ 20kgs

Fasted cardio - 45 mins x trainer

PM Cardio - 45 mins x trainer

Hmmm energy levels pretty low this week..still I have a full day of posing and routine work on Sat to look forward too wwoooo hoooo!

Oh and abs are fecking off ..they kep threatening to show and then running away again :cursing:


----------



## Kate1976

Training 31/03

*Arms:*

*
*Barbell curl 3 x 15 @ 20kgs

Seated DB curl 3 x 15 - @ 10kgs

DB preacher curls 2 x 20 @ 2.5kgs plus bar

Rope flares 4 x 15 @ 15kgs

Bench dips 4 x 15 @10kgs plate

Straight bar pressdown 3 x 15 @ 25kgs

Ab circuit

Fasted AM cardio - 45mins xtrainer

PM Cardio - could only manage 30 mins tonight...too knackered


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Training 31/03
> 
> *Arms:*
> 
> Barbell curl 3 x 15 @ 20kgs
> 
> Seated DB curl 3 x 15 - @ 10kgs
> 
> DB preacher curls 2 x 20 @ 2.5kgs plus bar
> 
> Rope flares 4 x 15 @ 15kgs
> 
> Bench dips 4 x 15 @10kgs plate
> 
> Straight bar pressdown 3 x 15 @ 25kgs
> 
> Ab circuit
> 
> Fasted AM cardio - 45mins xtrainer
> 
> *PM Cardio - could only manage 30 mins tonight...too knackered*


LMAO it's hitting you too  ...


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> LMAO it's hitting you too  ...


Yep totally miss...need to vary much machines abit.....sick of the xtrainer!

Soooo whacho fancy for cheaty then this weekend...I'm thinking curry


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Yep totally miss...need to vary much machines abit.....sick of the xtrainer!
> 
> Soooo whacho fancy for cheaty then this weekend...I'm thinking curry


FISH N CHIPS WITH MUSHY PEAS AND CURRY SAUCE


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> FISH N CHIPS WITH MUSHY PEAS AND CURRY SAUCE


Ohhh good call lady  Inspiration indeed....


----------



## 3752

mmmmm thinking should there be a cheat.....hold on let me get that coin.....heads or tails


----------



## Kate1976

Pscarb said:


> mmmmm thinking should there be a cheat.....hold on let me get that coin.....heads or tails


Hey, hey...don't take your diet out on us 

Cooked the chicken thing tonight......I shall report back tomorrow !


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Hey, hey...don't take your diet out on us
> 
> Cooked the chicken thing tonight......I shall report back tomorrow !


What is this chicken conspiracy of which I know nothing when I am the one with that well known BBIng syndrome CGR*

Mr PScarb  Think of those tricky little leptins ...they need fooling :innocent:

*..."Chicken Gag Reflex"


----------



## 3752

Kate1976 said:


> Hey, hey...don't take your diet out on us
> 
> Cooked the chicken thing tonight......I shall report back tomorrow !


nice one i think you will like it



Jem said:


> What is this chicken conspiracy of which I know nothing when I am the one with that well known BBIng syndrome CGR*
> 
> Mr PScarb  Think of those tricky little leptins ...they need fooling :innocent:
> 
> *..."Chicken Gag Reflex"


sorry emma i am sure i mentioned this chicken thing?? oh well night night:whistling:


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> nice one i think you will like it
> 
> sorry emma i am sure i mentioned this chicken thing?? oh well night night:whistling:


 :rockon: :lol: funny fecker ...you probably have and I am probably sick of it by now anyway. I will text kate tomorrow and ask her instead


----------



## CharlieC25

Nice avis ladies - Jem! serious progress there babe! Will lurk in your journal shortly 

How ya getting on Kate bird? Feeling the pressure 6 weeks out? Great workouts by the way you've def got some strength on you! I've been a complete pussy in the gym due to my back but going to give it some wellie when doing shoulders and arms tmr - well they aren't going to grow themselves..


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 01/04*

Training with a friend today which was nice for a changed, pushed me v hard  My shoulders are gonna ache tomorrow 

*Shoulders:*

BB Press 4 x 15 @ 25kgs

Seated DB side laterals 4 x 15 @ 7.5kgs

DB front raise 4 x 15 @ 7.5kgs

DB press 3 x 12 @ 10kgs

Bent over delt raise - 7.5kgs

AM Fasted cardio @ 45mins x-trainer

PM cardio - 30 mins treadmill

Not much else to report - posing practice tomorrow


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 02/04*

*Friday - Legs:*

Leg extensions 7 sets of 12 @ 40kgs

squats 4 x 15 @ 10kg plus oly bar

Leg press 6 x 10 reps @ 50kgs

Lying leg curls 6 x 10 reps - 35kgs

Walking lunges

Glute workout

Standing Calf raise 5 x 20 @ 60kgs

Ab circuit

AM Fasted cardio - 45mins

PM Cardio - only 20 mins as the friggin gym closed at 6pm!!


----------



## Kate1976

Hmmm weigh in day...well I am officially the lightest I have been in many, many years :bounce:

Some days the chicken and the double cardio doesn't seem that bad!


----------



## Jem

Nice pic lady !

I'm all excited at the thought of us both being up there now ....[and sh!tting it but let's not dwell on that part eh]

Enjoy your posing today

xx


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Nice pic lady !
> 
> I'm all excited at the thought of us both being up there now ....[and sh!tting it but let's not dwell on that part eh]
> 
> Enjoy your posing today
> 
> xx


Cheers Missy - I finally have abs but can I capture em on camera.....nooooo!

I'm still cacking meself too ...esp the routine....gulp!


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Cheers Missy - I finally have abs but can I capture em on camera.....nooooo!
> 
> I'm still cacking meself too ...esp the routine....gulp!


LOL in the rules it says no visible abs kate -so you should be just fine if they are still eluding you :lol: :lol: :lol:

re routine: it's 90 secs [will feel like 90 mins in a lift with Michael Winner like:confused1:] but by the time you get on there ..will be time to get off again :thumb:


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> LOL in the rules it says no visible abs kate -so you should be just fine if they are still eluding you :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> re routine: it's 90 secs [will feel like 90 mins in a lift with Michael Winner like:confused1:] but by the time you get on there ..will be time to get off again :thumb:


Oh yeah and vascularity and quad seps...thing is ..if you look at the girls from last year, most of em have all of that 

Yeah I hear what ur saying but still.....90 secs....on stage...dancing...in my pants...I usually have to be drunk to do that :whistling:


----------



## Jem

LMAO give it a couple of hours after the show and you just might be fulfilling both parts of that sentence :whistling:

Not me though oooooh no sireeee :innocent: :innocent:


----------



## 3752

if i have to say it one more time(said in a stern headmaster type voice) you will be fine woman.....lol

you have up to 90sec on stage so it can be 60-70sec....as for the girls from last year i would not go to much on that i feel NABBA will be adhering to the set rules more this year as so many complained last year


----------



## Kate1976

Pscarb said:


> if i have to say it one more time(said in a stern headmaster type voice) you will be fine woman.....lol
> 
> you have up to 90sec on stage so it can be 60-70sec....as for the girls from last year i would not go to much on that i feel NABBA will be adhering to the set rules more this year as so many complained last year


Alright, alright I hear ya.....60 secs it is then 

Good to hear...now off to put me posing pants on ...lol!


----------



## Jem

Well I want 10 mins up there ffs ! LOOK AT ME PEOPLE  

It's a good job you dont come round my sides acting like a strict headmaster -that's just kinky :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kate1976

Sooooooo had Sat off...twas nice but wierd to have no focus for the day. Sun did x2 cardio sessions. Not sure that I like BH weekends whilst competing?? I can't join in with the drinking, no chocolate allowed and zero structure to the weekend!!

*Training 05/04*

*
*

*
Chest*

Pec-Deck - 3 x15 @ 45kgs

Incline DB Press - 3 x15 @ 12.5kgs

Incline DB Fly - 3 x 15 @ 7.5kgs

Cable XOver - 3 x15 @ 22kgs

Ab circuit

AM Fasted cardio -60mins brisk walk around the block

PM Cardio - 45mins xtrainer

Still stressing about routine and posing....nowt new there! But I now have the additional thoughts of "oh what am I gonna do post comp"???

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHH :cursing:


----------



## Jem

We have sorted this out now Kate - Operation Headfook Prevention will be rolled out shortly after the show YAY !


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> We have sorted this out now Kate - Operation Headfook Prevention will be rolled out shortly after the show YAY !


Indeed ..time to contact Emma James 

Boy am I hungry today.....trying to last 2hrs between meals...but I am starving! Which I suppose is a good thing


----------



## Tinkerbella

*cough* hello tis I the smallish bear one...I have come to give ya a bit of moral support on here for the last stretch, plus I got time to read through your journal missus!

Ok, well take it from me, as I think you need to hear it, I am SO very proud of everything you have achieved KJ since the day that we do not mention, more so on the complete dedication and determination you have had on fulfilling this ambition. You inspired me for sure lady! I know that your family and friends feel the same and no matter what happens on stage, you already are and always will be a winner to us!

Saying that I will be the loudest on the day and will be having words if you don't place because my god you look amazing and are coming in beautifully&#8230;..

Not much longer to go now, head down and push through, this is what it's all about - the challenges of achievement, I need a rear end kick to so let's do this&#8230;..

You need to get a studio sorted, even if we use the sports centre and we need to get the routine sorted and practiced so you feel more confident about it as everything else is coming along&#8230;..so get to it and I will dig out my lycra and leg warmers!

Xx


----------



## Kate1976

Tinkerbella said:


> *cough* hello tis I the smallish bear one...I have come to give ya a bit of moral support on here for the last stretch, plus I got time to read through your journal missus!
> 
> Ok, well take it from me, as I think you need to hear it, I am SO very proud of everything you have achieved KJ since the day that we do not mention, more so on the complete dedication and determination you have had on fulfilling this ambition. You inspired me for sure lady! I know that your family and friends feel the same and no matter what happens on stage, you already are and always will be a winner to us!
> 
> Saying that I will be the loudest on the day and will be having words if you don't place because my god you look amazing and are coming in beautifully&#8230;..
> 
> Not much longer to go now, head down and push through, this is what it's all about - the challenges of achievement, I need a rear end kick to so let's do this&#8230;..
> 
> You need to get a studio sorted, even if we use the sports centre and we need to get the routine sorted and practiced so you feel more confident about it as everything else is coming along&#8230;..so get to it and I will dig out my lycra and leg warmers!
> 
> Xx


OMG missus...that has just made me go all teary and you know me....I'm not one for tears! It means so much that you are all behind me, as lord knows the last 7 months have sucked majorly!

Studio booked for Sat.....

Love ya lady ...bring on the 9th :bounce:


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 06/04*

*Back/Traps*

Wide arm pulldowns - 4 x 15 @ 35kgs

Seated row - 4 x 15 @ 42.5kgs

DB rows - 4 x 15 @ 17.5kgs

Close grip pulldowns - 3 x 15 @ 35kgs

BB upright rows - 3 x 15 @ 20kgs

Fasted cardio - 45 mins x trainer

PM Cardio - 45 mins x trainer

Hmmm feel like a right fat fooker today.......ho hum tomorrow is another day


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Putting in some hard work there kate, should be proud of what youve achieved


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 07/04*

*
*

*
*Fasted AM cardio - 45 mins x trainer

Hmmmmm still feeling like a fat fecker.....I do not like


----------



## Jem

Clearly you are not a fat fecker ....what is making you feel like this darlink ...


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Clearly you are not a fat fecker ....what is making you feel like this darlink ...


LOL..cheers hun! Just 'feel' more watery and bloated for some reason...although I am sure that its just my head fooking me over..as nothing has changed?? I feel that I look like I did 3/4 weeks ago????

Drink more water perhaps???


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> LOL..cheers hun! Just 'feel' more watery and bloated for some reason...although I am sure that its just my head fooking me over..as nothing has changed?? I feel that I look like I did 3/4 weeks ago????
> 
> Drink more water perhaps???


Yeah ...even I dont feel like that and I do actually put it down to the fact that I am drinking about 5 litres a day at the moment and more or less sacked the diet drinks off. I am very thirsty ...feel my body is asking for it so not a conscious decision to feel less bloated but seems to have helped matters.

I also feel better for swapping out the peanut butter for almonds on one of my meals but somehow I dont think you will be endorsing this :lol:


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Yeah ...even I dont feel like that and I do actually put it down to the fact that I am drinking about 5 litres a day at the moment and more or less sacked the diet drinks off. I am very thirsty ...feel my body is asking for it so not a conscious decision to feel less bloated but seems to have helped matters.
> 
> I also feel better for swapping out the peanut butter for almonds on one of my meals but somehow I dont think you will be endorsing this :lol:


5 litres....feck! Kate marches off to tap 

Hmmmmmm I think I may be eating a tad too much pnb...might be better to remove it altogether methinks!


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> 5 litres....feck! Kate marches off to tap
> 
> Hmmmmmm I think I may be eating a tad too much pnb...might be better to remove it altogether methinks!


but putting almonds in instead of course Kate .... :thumb:

Yep before I measured mine on the scales ...I was eating too much :lol: Pre prep my tablespoon was actually 40g :confused1: ...I must have thought it was an 'all you can fit on your spoon' type measure


----------



## leafman

Kate1976 said:


> 5 litres....feck! Kate marches off to tap
> 
> Hmmmmmm I think I may be eating a tad too much pnb...might be better to remove it altogether methinks!


Your not only one not drinking enougth water lol. I used to always have a bottle in fridge so was cold but have fell out of that habbit.

Pic on last page looks good, coming on loads, good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Jem said:


> I must have thought it was an 'all you can fit on your spoon' type measure


lol that pretty much sums up how I measure my peanut butter:lol:


----------



## Ak_88

Kate1976 said:


> Still stressing about routine and posing....nowt new there! But I now have the additional thoughts of "oh what am I gonna do post comp"???
> 
> GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHH :cursing:


Binge? :thumb:


----------



## 3752

Kate1976 said:


> LOL..cheers hun! Just 'feel' more watery and bloated for some reason...although I am sure that its just my head fooking me over..as nothing has changed?? I feel that I look like I did 3/4 weeks ago????
> 
> Drink more water perhaps???


the pics clearly show that this is all in your head.....



Kate1976 said:


> 5 litres....feck! Kate marches off to tap
> 
> Hmmmmmm I think I may be eating a tad too much pnb...might be better to remove it altogether methinks!


how can you b eating to much whenyou have an amount in your diet plan detailed??


----------



## Greyphantom

Go on Kate...!!! its looking ever doubtful I will be able to get to see your show now but I will be rooting for you on the day even if its in spirit... keep up the good work... and post some more pics...!!!


----------



## Kate1976

leafman said:


> Your not only one not drinking enougth water lol. I used to always have a bottle in fridge so was cold but have fell out of that habbit.
> 
> Pic on last page looks good, coming on loads, good luck :thumbup1:


I now have a 2l bottle on my desk and will aim to drink 2 a day plus gym intake....



Merat said:


> lol that pretty much sums up how I measure my peanut butter:lol:


Bugger me too.......time for the scales!



Ak_88 said:


> Binge? :thumb:


Yizzer  KFC, BK, MaccyDs in a wholemeal wrap 



Pscarb said:


> the pics clearly show that this is all in your head.....
> 
> how can you b eating to much whenyou have an amount in your diet plan detailed??


I knnnnnnnow...blummin prep head ...grrrrr!

Because , if the truth be known, I have been eyeballing it and not weighing it......rest assured I am weighing it again now and wrapping it into small parcels...like a saddo!


----------



## 3752

Kate1976 said:


> Because , if the truth be known, I have been eyeballing it and not weighing it......rest assured I am weighing it again now and wrapping it into small parcels...like a saddo!


consider yourself told off women.....


----------



## CharlieC25

Hey! Hows it going lady? Not long to go now ooooh!  x


----------



## Bettyboo

See i do lurk hehe, keep going hun  x


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 08/04*

*Shoulders:*

BB Press 4 x 15 @ 30kgs - PB:bounce:

Seated DB side laterals 4 x 15 @ 7.5kgs

Plate Raise 4 x 15 @ 10kgs

DB press 3 x 12 @ 10kgs

Bent over delt raise - 7.5kgs

AM Fasted cardio @ 45mins x-trainer

PM cardio - 30 mins treadmill

Abs are feckin ****ing me orf...that is all!


----------



## Greyphantom

Nice workout there Kate... well done and keep it going... not long now till it all pays off...


----------



## Kate1976

Well they are almost here


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Kate1976 said:


> *Training 08/04*
> 
> *Shoulders:*
> 
> BB Press 4 x 15 @ 30kgs - PB:bounce:
> 
> Seated DB side laterals 4 x 15 @ 7.5kgs
> 
> Plate Raise 4 x 15 @ 10kgs
> 
> DB press 3 x 12 @ 10kgs
> 
> Bent over delt raise - 7.5kgs
> 
> AM Fasted cardio @ 45mins x-trainer
> 
> PM cardio - 30 mins treadmill
> 
> Abs are feckin ****ing me orf...that is all!


Good work kate! Keep it up, will all be worth it in the end:thumbup1:

Looking very good in your avvie as well


----------



## Bettyboo

Well done hun keep up good work x


----------



## Ak_88

Buff new avi Kate, lovely :thumb:


----------



## MissBC

Hey sweetie, just poppin by to say HI and see how you are?

Not long now hun x


----------



## Kate1976

Merat said:


> Good work kate! Keep it up, will all be worth it in the end:thumbup1:
> 
> Looking very good in your avvie as well


I blummin hope so and thanks 



Bettyboo said:


> Well done hun keep up good work x


Cheers missy...hope ur good?



Ak_88 said:


> Buff new avi Kate, lovely :thumb:


Why thank you kind sir 

Today is a good day......it's the first day where I have actually thought......s**t I have actually come a long way !!


----------



## Greyphantom

Kate1976 said:


> Well they are almost here


Very nice Kate and that hard work and hard dieting is paying dividends... its great to see such good results... keep it going...


----------



## 3752

told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so,


----------



## Kate1976

Pscarb said:


> told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so, told you so,


Yes......yes you did  Problem is today....I AM STARVING!!!


----------



## Jem

ah looks great - I'm jealous !

not that paul is one to say 'I told you so' or owt like ....


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> ah looks great - I'm jealous !
> 
> not that paul is one to say 'I told you so' or owt like ....


nd i will say the same to you in the not so distant future..... :whistling:


----------



## leafman

heyy i see abs :thumbup1: you lie, you said u were fat on a page or so back :whistling: :lol:

Glad things coming together :thumbup1: im starving aswell, but i can do somat about it :innocent: But then i dont have abs


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 09/04*

*Friday - Legs:*

Leg extensions 7 sets of 12 @ 40kgs

squats 4 x 15 @ 10kg plus oly bar

Leg press 6 x 10 reps @ 50kgs

Lying leg curls 6 x 10 reps - 35kgs

Walking lunges

Glute workout

Standing Calf raise 5 x 20 @ 50kgs

Ab circuit

AM Fasted cardio - 45mins

PM Cardio - 45mins

Am tired today, have a sore throat and a cough and no further weight loss....grrrr! Which sucks royally when you have done over 7 hrs of cardio in the week


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Kate1976 said:


> *Training 09/04*
> 
> *Friday - Legs:*
> 
> Leg extensions 7 sets of 12 @ 40kgs
> 
> squats 4 x 15 @ 10kg plus oly bar
> 
> Leg press 6 x 10 reps @ 50kgs
> 
> Lying leg curls 6 x 10 reps - 35kgs
> 
> Walking lunges
> 
> Glute workout
> 
> Standing Calf raise 5 x 20 @ 50kgs
> 
> Ab circuit
> 
> AM Fasted cardio - 45mins
> 
> PM Cardio - 45mins
> 
> Am tired today, have a sore throat and a cough and no further weight loss....grrrr! Which sucks royally when you have done over 7 hrs of cardio in the week


Good work on the legs Kate! :thumbup1:

Keep at it, the weight loss should speed up soon enough


----------



## Kate1976

Merat said:


> Good work on the legs Kate! :thumbup1:
> 
> Keep at it, the weight loss should speed up soon enough


Cheers M 

Hmmm think it has slowed down a tad...my body is being stubborn and hanging onto it! Its like it knows that I only have 4 weeks left!

Might have to help it along a bit :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Cheers M
> 
> Hmmm think it has slowed down a tad...my body is being stubborn and hanging onto it! Its like it knows that I only have 4 weeks left!
> 
> Might have to help it along a bit :whistling:


I havent lost this week neither - am proper headfooked about it as well ...are we ready to step into fookin bikinis on friday katie coo ? ....AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAArrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggg

Help it along how ? :whistling:


----------



## CharlieC25

Looking Gooooood in ya avi babe - keep in up, my weight slowed in the last week, Paul changed something or other and then that was it dropped again plus water manipulation on the day and BAM Hellooooooooo smokin' bod


----------



## Kate1976

CharlieC25 said:


> Looking Gooooood in ya avi babe - keep in up, my weight slowed in the last week, Paul changed something or other and then that was it dropped again plus water manipulation on the day and BAM Hellooooooooo smokin' bod


Awwww thanks for popping in miss  Yeah strangely I'm looking forward to seeing what the water drop brings!

Got to stop putting so much pressure on myself...this is only year one!

Just had a cheaty so all is well with the world


----------



## 3752

year one and outside of your own head you are looking good....


----------



## CharlieC25

The water drop is oooooh so good - not for your tongue as your mouth feels drier than if you licked sand  but the bod looks so good you dont care haha

I put so much pressure on myself in fact I think Paul had to remind it was year one about a million times and still has too haha from what I hear though you are looking very good 

Looking forward to seeing you on stage - have you sorted your routine yet? x


----------



## Kate1976

CharlieC25 said:


> The water drop is oooooh so good - not for your tongue as your mouth feels drier than if you licked sand  but the bod looks so good you dont care haha
> 
> I put so much pressure on myself in fact I think Paul had to remind it was year one about a million times and still has too haha from what I hear though you are looking very good
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you on stage - have you sorted your routine yet? x


LOL - I will be taking many, many pictures 

Aww thanks...but you know what its like, you never look how you want to or good enough

Yep routine is now sorted...just need to polish some bits up and practice, practice, practice!

Ah AM fasted cardio done....had an awesome 45 min brisk walk around Newmarket in the sun. Was up early enough to watch the racehorses being exercised on the heath......incredible sight/sound when they get to stop speed!


----------



## Bettyboo

Hey thought I would pop in, im coming to your show so will give yer a wave 

Keep up good work hun xx


----------



## MissBC

hey hun

keep it up your looking good and dont let the mind games get to you

x


----------



## Kate1976

MissBC said:


> hey hun
> 
> keep it up your looking good and dont let the mind games get to you
> 
> x


Cheers B........yeah amazing how u can be on top of the world one day and in the dumps the next??

PM cardio done...60 mins brisk walk around town.


----------



## Uriel

yes indeedy,very best of luck!


----------



## Kate1976

Uriel said:


> yes indeedy,very best of luck!


Ta muchly Uriel.....got 4 weeks left to pull out all the stops!


----------



## Uriel

Kate1976 said:


> Ta muchly Uriel.....got 4 weeks left to pull out all the stops!


4 weeks! you'll be like clingfilm stretched over steel cables:thumbup1:


----------



## Kate1976

Uriel said:


> 4 weeks! you'll be like clingfilm stretched over steel cables:thumbup1:


Awww thanks...you say the sweetest things


----------



## CharlieC25

Yeah know the mind games well dude, its part and parcel of the sport so I guess you just gotta show the resolve and get on with it  Sounds liek you are doing great though, you are still cracking on with cardio and eating right so the mind games have yet to beat you!

You'll look cracking on stage both you Ems and Michelle and I cant wait to cheer for ya, I know what it takes to get up there - not everyone can do it so think of yourself as the above average gym goer


----------



## Greyphantom

Kate you are doing an amazing job, keep it up and you dont need luck for the show as you have prepared hard and well... much admiration for ya...!!


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 12/04*

*
*

*
Chest*

Pec-Deck - 3 x15 @ 45kgs

Incline DB Press - 3 x15 @ 15kgs _ PB:bounce:

Incline DB Fly - 3 x 15 @ 7.5kgs

Cable XOver - 3 x15 @ 22kgs

Ab circuit

AM Fasted cardio -45mins xtrainer - killed me 

PM Cardio - 45mins xtrainer

Am now at stupid sale conf with crappy hotel gym and nooooo free time...may miss a cardio session but can't be helped!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Again, nice work kate! Also getting a PB whilst dieting, good work!

At this rate, your gunna kick ass on stage im sure of it


----------



## Kate1976

Greyphantom said:


> Kate you are doing an amazing job, keep it up and you dont need luck for the show as you have prepared hard and well... much admiration for ya...!!





Merat said:


> Again, nice work kate! Also getting a PB whilst dieting, good work!
> 
> At this rate, your gunna kick ass on stage im sure of it


Cheers chaps for the votes of confidence...am feeling drained this week

Lower carbs and double cardio suck majorly....


----------



## suliktribal

Wow, awesome journal!!!

Things like this motivate me. Thankyou.


----------



## Kate1976

suliktribal said:


> Wow, awesome journal!!!
> 
> Things like this motivate me. Thankyou.


Ahhh cheers mr....glad I motivate someone...even if its not myself


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 13/04*

*Back/Traps*

Wide arm pulldowns - 4 x 15 @ 35kgs

Seated row - 4 x 15 @ 42.5kgs

DB rows - couldn't do - DBs in crappy gym

Close grip pulldowns - 3 x 15 @ 35kgs

BB upright rows - improvised with cable machine

Fasted cardio - 30 mins x trainer

PM Cardio - none due to stupid sales meeting&#8230;grrrrrrr. Finished meeting at 6 and dinner was at 7&#8230;.genius planning!

Trained in crappy hotel gym, not a good session at all&#8230;.do not need this so close to the comp L

*Training 14/04*

*Arms:*

*
*Barbell curl 3 x 15 @ 20kgs

Seated DB curl 3 x 15 - @ 10kgs

Preacher curls 2 x 20 @ 5kgs plus bar - PB :bounce:

Rope flares 4 x 15 @ 15kgs

Bench dips 4 x 15 @15kgs plate - PB

Straight bar pressdown 3 x 15 @ 25kgs

Ab circuit

Fasted AM cardio - 45mins xtrainer

PM Cardio - 45mins xtrainer

Nowt much to report apart from PB on preacher curls&#8230;had an audience for that one &#8230;lol!



*Training 15/04*



*Due to work commitments had to train this morning&#8230;.not good&#8230;felt weak and have no energy&#8230;I guess that's the last 4 weeks of comp prep for you!*



*Shoulders:*

BB Press 4 x 15 @ 25kg (dropped from last week - will blame this on training being fasted : )

Seated DB side laterals 4 x 15 @ 7.5kgs

Plate Raise 4 x 15 @ 10kgs

DB press 3 x 12 @ 10kgs

Bent over delt raise - 7.5kgs

AM Fasted cardio @ 30mins x-trainer

PM cardio - still do to

I am tired, hungry, grumpy and incredibly intolerant today&#8230;.esp of stupid work colleagues!! Stop asking me random questions people&#8230;.I am dieting! Thank god it's a medium day today!

I really hope I get a cheaty this weekend, but fear that due to missing a bit of cardio and crap workouts I may have to forfeit - we shall see what the scales say on Sat !!

I am dreaming of Steak and chunky chip.....


----------



## leafman

Glad things on track kate :thumbup1:


----------



## WRT

Nice lifts Kate, strong pressing:thumbup1:


----------



## Kate1976

leafman said:


> Glad things on track kate :thumbup1:





WRT said:


> Nice lifts Kate, strong pressing:thumbup1:


Cheers for popping by chaps 

Yep shoulders defo seem to be my strong point...and are responding well to heavier weights.

Stressing as I need to find a gym for next week as i am away for work in London......ggggggggggggaah!


----------



## Kate1976

PM cardio dun - that is all!!


----------



## Jem

Kate ...do you wanna bother training in Leeds or catch the train straight back after seeing trace ? Your shout but I need to let z know what we are doing.

Just making me chicken & salmon now ...I am soooo not getting caught unprepared re food again

See you tomorrow chick xx


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Kate ...do you wanna bother training in Leeds or catch the train straight back after seeing trace ? Your shout but I need to let z know what we are doing.
> 
> Just making me chicken & salmon now ...I am soooo not getting caught unprepared re food again
> 
> See you tomorrow chick xx


Hey would be good to train...need to do legs and cardio 

Have just finished packing ......train gets in at 13.30...I will wait for u at the station chicky


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Hey would be good to train...need to do legs and cardio
> 
> Have just finished packing ......train gets in at 13.30...I will wait for u at the station chicky


OMG you're too organised :lol: I am just about wondering what to wear....food is cooking so cannot go to bed until it is done !

Ok I have just done legs today so I can do cardio & maybe some arms whilst you do leggies ...damn if I'd known we could have done them together and been sick in our mouths simultaneously  Fookin painful now isnt it ...I dread...really dread the leg sessions these days :lol:

Okie dokie well my train gets in at 2 - feck knows what time I have to be on it though...will see you in the station :thumb:


----------



## Kate1976

OK.....loooong day....... Leeds and back for a bikini fitting!

Scary ****....seeing your own ass in a show bikini for the first time...certainly motivates you and stops you reaching for the peanut butter!

Am & Pm cardio done....no legs tho...will do them tomorrow instead!

I fear no weight loss for tomorrow..but live in hope


----------



## Linny

Kate1976 said:


> OK.....loooong day....... Leeds and back for a bikini fitting!
> 
> *Scary ****....seeing your own ass in a show bikini for the first time...certainly motivates you and stops you reaching for the peanut butter!*
> 
> Am & Pm cardio done....no legs tho...will do them tomorrow instead!
> 
> I fear no weight loss for tomorrow..but live in hope


Even worse when you have a pic taken from the back then load it onto your PC.....cringefactor.com....Kate step away from the PB lol


----------



## Kate1976

Linny said:


> Even worse when you have a pic taken from the back then load it onto your PC.....cringefactor.com....Kate step away from the PB lol


Ohhh thank god I didn't have my camera .....lol!

So I dropped from 62.9kgs to 61.7kgs this week ......so cheaty o'clock :bounce:

Hmmmmm what to have???

Legs today..should be interesting for the rest of the weekend! Plus posing and routine practice.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Kate1976 said:


> Ohhh thank god I didn't have my camera .....lol!
> 
> So I dropped from 62.9kgs to 61.7kgs this week ......so cheaty o'clock :bounce:
> 
> Hmmmmm what to have???
> 
> Legs today..should be interesting for the rest of the weekend! Plus posing and routine practice.


Cheat meal for you too huh  what do you have in mind, im boring and usually go for pizza but might devour a tub of hagen daaz instead:thumb:


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 17/04*

*
*

*
Friday - Legs:*

Leg extensions 7 sets of 12 @ 35kgs

Squats 4 x 15 @ 12.5kg plus oly bar - PB:bounce:

Leg press 6 x 10 reps @ 50kgs

Lying leg curls 6 x 10 reps - 35kgs

Walking lunges

Glute workout

Standing Calf raise 5 x 20 @ 50kgs

Ab circuit

No cardio at all, nada, none.......it was nice 

Bring on the cheat- is it wierd to be so excited about it...lol!


----------



## Kate1976

AM & PM cardio done plus a little bit of posing and routine work.

I ate too much for my cheat meal last night and I am paying for it today....memo to self ..practice moderation or have clean cheats for the last 3 weeks!!


----------



## CharlieC25

All sounding good so far babe, not long to go now I'm so excited for you!! How are you feeling? x


----------



## suliktribal

Kate1976 said:


> AM & PM cardio done plus a little bit of posing and routine work.
> 
> I ate too much for my cheat meal last night and I am paying for it today....memo to self ..*practice moderation or have clean cheats for the last 3 weeks*!!


No cake recipes for you, my dear


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 19/04*

*Chest*

*
*

*
*Pec-Deck - 3 x15 @ 45kgs

Incline DB Press - 3 x15 @ 12.5kgs - dropped from last week 

Incline DB Fly - 3 x 15 @ 10kgs - PB..v wierd!

Cable XOver - 3 x15 @ 22kgs

Ab circuit

AM Fasted cardio -45mins xtrainer

PM Cardio - 45mins xtrainer - nearly did complete it!

Am now away with work at an event for 3 days.....hope I can manage to find a gym to train in ?? Lo carb day today and haven't got the energy to type owt else ...lol!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Good work kate! Keep it up trooper


----------



## RedKola

You look *AMAZING *Kate! :thumb:


----------



## Kate1976

CharlieC25 said:


> All sounding good so far babe, not long to go now I'm so excited for you!! How are you feeling? x


If the truth be told ...I am bricking it but its all part of the game right??

Saw some of ur routine pics on FB.......awesome..puts mine to shame!!



suliktribal said:


> No cake recipes for you, my dear


OK then - but promise you'll share after May 10th please? 



Merat said:


> Good work kate! Keep it up trooper


Hey Merat.....I am trying...its getting harder and harder to push thru the cardio at the moment...lifting is fun...but the cardio......ppppffffft!



RedKola said:


> You look *AMAZING *Kate! :thumb:


Awww cheers for dropping by RK......and thanks


----------



## stephy

Looking awesome in that Avi misses!! I wonder if i could pass it off as me seeing as the hairs so similar  haha i wish! x


----------



## suliktribal

Kate1976 said:


> OK then - but promise you'll share after May 10th please?


Absolutely!!


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 20/04*

AM training due to work commitments

*Back/Traps*

Wide arm pulldowns - 4 x 15 @ 35kgs

Seated row - 4 x 15 @ 35kgs

DB rows - 17.5kgs

Close grip pulldowns - 3 x 15 @ 35kgs

BB upright rows - 3 x 15 - 20kgs

Fasted cardio - 25 mins x trainer

PM Cardio - probably a brisk walk around London


----------



## Kate1976

stephy said:


> Looking awesome in that Avi misses!! I wonder if i could pass it off as me seeing as the hairs so similar  haha i wish! x


Awww fanks lady  hey you looks awesome yourself...gun girl 



suliktribal said:


> Absolutely!!


Hurrrraaaaaaaahh.....ohhhh cinnamon pastries please


----------



## CharlieC25

Kate1976 said:


> If the truth be told ...I am bricking it but its all part of the game right??
> 
> Saw some of ur routine pics on FB.......awesome..puts mine to shame!!


I'm an ex-gymnast and truth be told I REALLY wanted to win best presentation so I went all out on the routine  doubt it'll be like that next year if I don't continue my stretching otherwise I'll have to take my zimmer frame on there which might be a bugg3r if they dont allow props 

You'll be great anyway hun - you dont get extra marks for gymnastic abilities, its all about the posing


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Good work kate  as charlie says, youll be great


----------



## Kate1976

CharlieC25 said:


> I'm an ex-gymnast and truth be told I REALLY wanted to win best presentation so I went all out on the routine  doubt it'll be like that next year if I don't continue my stretching otherwise I'll have to take my zimmer frame on there which might be a bugg3r if they dont allow props
> 
> You'll be great anyway hun - you dont get extra marks for gymnastic abilities, its all about the posing


Ahhhh I see...well that makes me feel a bit better anyway  I'd better practice me posing then ...didn't realise what hard work it really was!!



Merat said:


> Good work kate  as charlie says, youll be great


I blummin hope so  Cheers Ratty....


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 21/04*

Am away for work at an exhibition, so firstly I must send a *maaaaaahoosive* thanks to Glen Danbury on here for sorting me out a pass to a local gym....without that I would have 3 days with no access to weights! Can't thank him enough 

*Arms:*

*
*Barbell curl 3 x 15 @ 20kgs

Seated DB curl 3 x 15 - @ 10kgs

Preacher curls 2 x 20 @ - no preacher bench at gym so improvised and used cable pulley machine

Rope flares 4 x 15 @ 16.25kgs

Bench dips 4 x 15 - no plates available

Straight bar pressdown 3 x 15 @ 25kgs

Ab circuit

Fasted AM cardio - 45mins xtrainer

PM Cardio - still do do

For the first time in the last 11 weeks, I woke up this am, looking in the mirror and thought...hmmm I am almost there :bounce:


----------



## suliktribal

Kate1976 said:


> For the first time in the last 11 weeks, I woke up this am, looking in the mirror and thought...hmmm I am almost there :bounce:


 Good! You deserve that moment. I've read most of your log and you've put the work in.

Nice one, Kate!


----------



## glen danbury

Kate1976 said:


> *Training 21/04*
> 
> Am away for work at an exhibition, so firstly I must send a *maaaaaahoosive* thanks to Glen Danbury on here for sorting me out a pass to a local gym....without that I would have 3 days with no access to weights! Can't thank him enough
> 
> *Arms:*
> 
> Barbell curl 3 x 15 @ 20kgs
> 
> Seated DB curl 3 x 15 - @ 10kgs
> 
> Preacher curls 2 x 20 @ - no preacher bench at gym so improvised and used cable pulley machine
> 
> Rope flares 4 x 15 @ 16.25kgs
> 
> Bench dips 4 x 15 - no plates available
> 
> Straight bar pressdown 3 x 15 @ 25kgs
> 
> Ab circuit
> 
> Fasted AM cardio - 45mins xtrainer
> 
> PM Cardio - still do do
> 
> For the first time in the last 11 weeks, I woke up this am, looking in the mirror and thought...hmmm I am almost there :bounce:


 my pleasure, sorry didnt speak properly yesterday i was in the middle of a meeting


----------



## Kate1976

suliktribal said:


> Good! You deserve that moment. I've read most of your log and you've put the work in.
> 
> Nice one, Kate!


Cheers mr - have certainly put the work in....now just need to hang in for the last 2.5 weeks, nail me posing and polish me routine...hmmm!



glen danbury said:


> my pleasure, sorry didnt speak properly yesterday i was in the middle of a meeting


Hey.....I really can't thank you enough Glen...I would have been scuppered without your help! I owe you a beer or a protein bar...lol!

BTW - good luck if you do decide to compete this year!


----------



## Kate1976

So PM cardio last night...AM this morning...shoulders when i get back home and more cardio, then chicken, then sleep...then get up and do it aaaaaaaall again!

Roll on 9th May at 8pm 

But then what will I do with myself??


----------



## glen danbury

Kate1976 said:


> Cheers mr - have certainly put the work in....now just need to hang in for the last 2.5 weeks, nail me posing and polish me routine...hmmm!
> 
> Hey.....I really can't thank you enough Glen...I would have been scuppered without your help! I owe you a beer or a protein bar...lol!
> 
> BTW - good luck if you do decide to compete this year!


cheers - definately BNBF welsh this year

at the moment I am looking at an u80kg ukbff qualifier but the one I want to do (kent classic) is the day after my natural strongman contest that i am running - so not only would this be a very stressfull weekend buy I dont think the wife would be best pleased either :whistling:


----------



## Kate1976

glen danbury said:


> cheers - definately BNBF welsh this year
> 
> at the moment I am looking at an u80kg ukbff qualifier but the one I want to do (kent classic) is the day after my natural strongman contest that i am running - so not only would this be a very stressfull weekend buy I dont think the wife would be best pleased either :whistling:


Hmmm yep...best to pick your battles ...lol!

Highbury was cool and an awesome location...amazing houses and I saw Paul Weller on my way there last night


----------



## CharlieC25

Oh God yeah posing looks so easy doesnt it! But when you actually have to do it man alive it hurts! my least favourite pose is the lat spread but thats prob because I dont have any hahaha

Good luck for the 9th babe I'm looking forward to meeting you and Ems! x


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 22/04*

*Shoulders:*

BB Press 4 x 15 @ 25kg

Seated DB side laterals 4 x 15 @ 10kgs - PB:bounce:

Plate Raise 4 x 15 @ 10kgs

DB press 3 x 12 @ 10kgs

Bent over delt raise - 7.5kgs

AM Fasted cardio @ 40mins x-trainer

PM cardio @ 40 mins xtrainer

Hmmm we shall see if the weekend brings a cheat...but if it does I'm thinking pizza 

Can't believe I only have 2 weeks to go.....where has 3 mths gone ??


----------



## Kate1976

AM cardio done....twas a breeze for some reason??

Gaaaaah legs tonight...hate legs..worst body part


----------



## Greyphantom

Go on Kate... Legs are lovely things to train... not long now and it will all pay off...


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Greyphantom said:


> Go on Kate... Legs are lovely things to train... not long now and it will all pay off...


x2 go show those bicep boys what their missing out on kate


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 23/04*

*
*

*
Friday - Legs:*

Leg extensions 7 sets of 12 @ 35kgs

Squats 4 x 15 @ 50kg incl oly bar - PB:bounce:

Leg press 6 x 10 reps @ 70kgs - PB:bounce:

Lying leg curls 6 x 10 reps - 35kgs

Walking lunges

Glute workout

Standing Calf raise 5 x 20 @ 50kgs

Ab circuit

PM cardio - 45mins xtrainer

Couple of PBs...I'll take that 2 weeks out  Feeling pretty confident at the moment, I'm sure it will allllll change when I weigh myself tomorrow !!

Tomorrow posing and routine practice...might even post some progress pics!


----------



## MissBC

hey babe just checking in to see how your doing? Hows the head and body feeling? xxx


----------



## Kate1976

MissBC said:


> hey babe just checking in to see how your doing? Hows the head and body feeling? xxx


Hey BC...well I was feeling good until i saw your pics...lol!

Looking awesome miss 

Sat was spend at the gym..light arm session just get a pump, then posing and routine practice. Cheat meal was ace consisted of bread and cheese and houmous.....twas lush! 10 mins later....looked pregnant tho!

Sunday am fasted cardio dun...gonna try and get in 5 litres of H20.

Tis all.......oh and its raining here...guess that's summer over with !!


----------



## Kate1976

Just coz i liked it


----------



## Kate1976

Seriously...I can't win! Now according to some I am too skinny....ffs !


----------



## stephy

Kate1976 said:


> Seriously...I can't win! Now according to some I am too skinny....ffs !


 and will these people be judging you on the day?

**** them :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88

Kate1976 said:


> Seriously...I can't win! Now according to some I am too skinny....ffs !


Unfortunately for some the word lean is synonymous with skinny.

These are usually the same people who's waist is bigger than their chest :thumb:


----------



## Kate1976

stephy said:


> and will these people be judging you on the day?
> 
> **** them :thumb:





Ak_88 said:


> Unfortunately for some the word lean is synonymous with skinny.
> 
> These are usually the same people who's waist is bigger than their chest :thumb:


Cheers peeps......needed that!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Kate1976 said:


> *Training 23/04*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Friday - Legs:*
> 
> Leg extensions 7 sets of 12 @ 35kgs
> 
> Squats 4 x 15 @ 50kg incl oly bar - PB:bounce:
> 
> *Leg press 6 x 10 reps @ 70kgs - PB* :bounce:
> 
> Lying leg curls 6 x 10 reps - 35kgs
> 
> Walking lunges
> 
> Glute workout
> 
> Standing Calf raise 5 x 20 @ 50kgs
> 
> Ab circuit
> 
> PM cardio - 45mins xtrainer
> 
> Couple of PBs...I'll take that 2 weeks out  Feeling pretty confident at the moment, I'm sure it will allllll change when I weigh myself tomorrow !!
> 
> Tomorrow posing and routine practice...might even post some progress pics!


Our leg press STARTS with 85kg (not including sledge) so you are doing yourself out of a min 15kg PB Hun!


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 27/04*

*Chest*

*
*

*
*Pec-Deck - 3 x15 @ 50kgs PB :bounce:

Incline DB Press - 3 x15 @ 15kgs - back up from last week 

Incline DB Fly - 3 x 15 @ 10kgs

Cable XOver - 3 x15 @ 22kgs

Ab circuit

AM Fasted cardio -45mins xtrainer

PM Cardio - 45mins xtrainer - killllled me

Hmmm am now concerned with lower bod coming in but must be mindful that this is year one and I can't compete at the Brits due to work commitments so will just be happy to step on stage and not slip, trip or embarrass myself!


----------



## Kate1976

ElfinTan said:


> Our leg press STARTS with 85kg (not including sledge) so you are doing yourself out of a min 15kg PB Hun!


Bugger! The press at my gym is at a really high angle and anything heavier really gives my hips a hard time!

I need some replacements ...lol!

Hope ur good Tan?


----------



## ElfinTan

Kate1976 said:


> Bugger! The press at my gym is at a really high angle and anything heavier really gives my hips a hard time!
> 
> I need some replacements ...lol!
> 
> Hope ur good Tan?


That's coz you got lovelyt looooooooong legs Kidder!

Yeah I am just dandy and looking forward to seeing you all at the Brits in Southport:thumb:


----------



## Kate1976

ElfinTan said:


> That's coz you got lovelyt looooooooong legs Kidder!
> 
> Yeah I am just dandy and looking forward to seeing you all at the Brits in Southport:thumb:


LOL!!

Err yeah that's the sucky thing....due to work committments, even if I place, I can't make the Brits 

Never mind there are always the autumn shows to smash


----------



## Greyphantom

Is that a new avi Kate or am I just an unobservant male??? I swear your abs are popping out more... looks awesome... keep it up Kate, not long to go and dont worry about tripping you will own the stage...


----------



## Kate1976

Greyphantom said:


> Is that a new avi Kate or am I just an unobservant male??? I swear your abs are popping out more... looks awesome... keep it up Kate, not long to go and dont worry about tripping you will own the stage...


Hey GP...yep its a new avi! Coz I am vain and also because I may never do this again...I am keeping an ad diary...lol!

I am so clumsy tho......cheers for dropping by


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 27/04*

*Back/Traps*

Wide arm pulldowns - 4 x 15 @ 35kgs - just can't seem to get past this??

Seated row - 4 x 15 @ 42.5kgs

DB rows - 15kgs

Close grip pulldowns - 3 x 15 @ 35kgs

BB upright rows - 3 x 15 - 25kgs

Fasted AM cardio - 45 mins x trainer

PM Cardio - 45 mins x trainer

******************

*Training 28/04*

*
*

*Bi/Tris*

Fasted AM cardio - 45 mins x trainer - nearly didn't make this....am so booooooored!

Nowt much else to report really apart from I am having a bad day today...woke up in a bad mood, feel fat (!!), its a low carb day, the sun has disappeared, I have a huuuuuge spot on my chin, I'm in meetings all day, I need a holiday and I'm still single...lol!

Still life could be worse!!


----------



## vsideboy

Hi Kate,

Just thought I'd pop in and say good luck with the upcoming show, Jem's been getting all my attention lately so I thought I'd spread the love and try to cheer others up too (plus she doesn't always appreciate it!!)

Not had time to search through your journal for earlier pictures, but your looking good in the current avvy so don't be worrying about feeling fat, if you don't look fat than its all good.


----------



## Kate1976

vsideboy said:


> Hi Kate,
> 
> Just thought I'd pop in and say good luck with the upcoming show, Jem's been getting all my attention lately so I thought I'd spread the love and try to cheer others up too (plus she doesn't always appreciate it!!)
> 
> Not had time to search through your journal for earlier pictures, but your looking good in the current avvy so don't be worrying about feeling fat, if you don't look fat than its all good.


Hey mr...thanks for dropping in.....all attention is gratefully received at the moment......I'm having my first real wibble day since I started this crusade !!

Hmmm prep tends to fry your brain... so I have dysmorphia issues today...lol. I look in the mirror and can see that I'm not fat..but don't feel lean enough to compete.....urrrrrgh!

I saw some piccies of Pscarb on stage and just a mere glance at the stage sent my tum into cartwheels!!!


----------



## vsideboy

Kate1976 said:


> Hey mr...thanks for dropping in.....all attention is gratefully received at the moment......I'm having my first real wibble day since I started this crusade !!


What? First? Nah surely not. Looking at how mad Emmas days are then I can't believe that haha.



Kate1976 said:


> Hmmm prep tends to fry your brain... so I have dysmorphia issues today...lol. I look in the mirror and can see that I'm not fat..but don't feel lean enough to compete.....urrrrrgh!


Yeah I bet it does, must be hard having minimal carbs, its just a shame that they're all so nice grrr.



Kate1976 said:


> I saw some piccies of Pscarb on stage and just a mere glance at the stage sent my tum into cartwheels!!!


ah we all get nervous about something, once you guys get there I can bet it will be terrifying, but once your up there and theres cameras going off it'll be a rush, you girls will be buzzing on your celebratory evening.


----------



## Uriel

Kate1976 said:


> . so I have dysmorphia issues today...lol.


Chin up bud.........here's a pic of a fuked dog with proper issues to chear you up:thumbup1:


----------



## Greyphantom

Chin up Kate you are looking freaking awesome... cant believe the gains you have made and how fantastic the results look... not long to go Kate...


----------



## Jem

not long to go babes - it's really sh!tty at the minute trying to maintain the energy to do anything isnt it ...BUT as we said last night ...chocolate brownies & skimpy celebratory clothes will be worth the damned wait and all the hard work !

I think we might need about an hour at the hotel just for scrubbing the shower out post comp though ....

Speak soon xx


----------



## Uriel

Jem said:


> I think we might need about an hour at the hotel just for scrubbing the shower out post comp though ....
> 
> Speak soon xx


Oh you pair of Dirty bitches:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Kate1976

vsideboy said:


> What? First? Nah surely not. Looking at how mad Emmas days are then I can't believe that haha.
> 
> Yeah I bet it does, must be hard having minimal carbs, its just a shame that they're all so nice grrr.
> 
> ah we all get nervous about something, once you guys get there I can bet it will be terrifying, but once your up there and theres cameras going off it'll be a rush, you girls will be buzzing on your celebratory evening.


Yeah i hope so....its just getting past that sicky feeling and not spinning on my heels and running away as i walk towards the stage in the smallest item of clothing i own and stripper heels ...lol!



Uriel said:


> Chin up bud.........here's a pic of a fuked dog with proper issues to chear you up:thumbup1:


cheers Uriel..I can always rely on you to lighten the mood 



Greyphantom said:


> Chin up Kate you are looking freaking awesome... cant believe the gains you have made and how fantastic the results look... not long to go Kate...


Cheers GP.....think i need to look at some 14 week out pics ..just to get some clarity!



Jem said:


> not long to go babes - it's really sh!tty at the minute trying to maintain the energy to do anything isnt it ...BUT as we said last night ...chocolate brownies & skimpy celebratory clothes will be worth the damned wait and all the hard work !
> 
> I think we might need about an hour at the hotel just for scrubbing the shower out post comp though ....
> 
> Speak soon xx


Yeah..cardio is so sucky atm.....can hardly heave my carcass onto the xtrainer! Agree on the shower front....apparently fairy liquid is the way to go 

Lo carb day isn't helping at all......dreaming of bread...again!


----------



## vsideboy

Kate1976 said:


> Yeah i hope so....its just getting past that sicky feeling and not spinning on my heels and running away as i walk towards the stage in the smallest item of clothing i own and stripper heels ...lol!!


don't forget the pics for all your loyal supporters you girls.

Would like to come join the fun if not just for the after show partys haha.


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 22/04*

*Shoulders:*

BB Press 4 x 15 @ 25kg

Seated DB side laterals 4 x 15 @ 10kgs

Plate Raise 4 x 15 @ 10kgs

DB press 3 x 12 @ 10kgs

Bent over delt raise - 7.5kgs

AM Fasted cardio @ 30mins x-trainer - ran out of time 

PM cardio - to be completed

Feeling better about life today... I kinda don't care now because I know that I have done all I can to be stage ready - haven't missed a meat, cheated on the diet, skipped a cardio session, drank a drop of boozse in 13 weeks! S

So if i get on stage and I don't place then it wasn't meant to be.....I'm gonna take this comp as a platform to learn what I can improve on (legs!!) and aim for the autumn shows


----------



## Kate1976

vsideboy said:


> don't forget the pics for all your loyal supporters you girls.
> 
> Would like to come join the fun if not just for the after show partys haha.


LOL - yes I will be posting some choice piccies 

Dooooo it


----------



## vsideboy

no booze in 13 weeks? I can see this afterparty being pretty short with you girls in a big drunken heap after 1 drink haha.


----------



## Kate1976

vsideboy said:


> no booze in 13 weeks? I can see this afterparty being pretty short with you girls in a big drunken heap after 1 drink haha.


You're not far off the mark


----------



## Greyphantom

Kate1976 said:


> Feeling better about life today... I kinda don't care now because I know that I have done all I can to be stage ready - haven't missed a meat, cheated on the diet, skipped a cardio session, drank a drop of boozse in 13 weeks! S
> 
> So if i get on stage and I don't place then it wasn't meant to be.....I'm gonna take this comp as a platform to learn what I can improve on (legs!!) and aim for the autumn shows


Glad to hear you are feeling better about life... and much respect for the effort and lengths you have gone to to get this far... the stage (and more importantly the fans) will love you... you've done the time Kate now reap the rewards...


----------



## Kate1976

Greyphantom said:


> Glad to hear you are feeling better about life... and much respect for the effort and lengths you have gone to to get this far... the stage (and more importantly the fans) will love you... you've done the time Kate now reap the rewards...


Yeah about those rewards......donuts, cookies, snickers, pizza/s, burger king, waffles, blueberry muffins, carrot cake, bread, booze, no AM cardio and a getting a life ...lol!


----------



## Greyphantom

Kate1976 said:


> Yeah about those rewards......donuts, cookies, snickers, pizza/s, burger king, waffles, blueberry muffins, carrot cake, bread, booze, no AM cardio and a getting a life ...lol!


LMAO... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## yummymummy79

Not long now, I'll be there to cheer you and Em on, and to take a few piccies too! Can't say I'm jealous of the parading around in the bikini/heels on stage aspect, but I am of the end result and the dedication you've shown in getting there.


----------



## Kate1976

yummymummy79 said:


> Not long now, I'll be there to cheer you and Em on, and to take a few piccies too! Can't say I'm jealous of the parading around in the bikini/heels on stage aspect, but I am of the end result and the dedication you've shown in getting there.


Hey YM...didn't know you were coming to the show!!

Ace..look forward to meeting you 

You tempted to prep ms?

PM cardio done.....had a really awesome brisk 45 min walk around town...such beautiful evening, felt good...all is well with the world today  Dinner in 30 mins and some chillaxing ......


----------



## yummymummy79

Pfft, don't be so daft, have you seen my journal! My summer body blitz this year is to see how hard I can push it and what results I could realistically get, but they are likely to be well off stage standard.

I'm looking forward to meeting everyone too, although not so much about being the 'off season' one!


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 30/04*

Wasn't 100% sure if this would be my last leg sess before comp...so decided to go a tad heavier. A choice I am sure to regret tomorrow morning!!

*Friday - Legs:*

Leg extensions 7 sets of 12 @ 40kgs

Squats 4 x 15 @ 50kg incl oly bar

Leg press 6 x 10 reps @ 80kgs - PB

Lying leg curls 6 x 10 reps - 35kgs

Walking lunges

Glute workout

Calf raise on sled 5 x 20 @ 100kgs - PB

Ab circuit

AM fasted cardio - 45mins xtrainer

PM cardio - 45mins xtrainer

Oh and I managed my first unassisted pull-up today.....have got into the habit of doing some negatives after my am cardio.....today will be the first of many!

I am now intrigued to see what the final weeks prep brings??


----------



## suliktribal

Kate1976 said:


> *Training 30/04*
> 
> Wasn't 100% sure if this would be my last leg sess before comp...so decided to go a tad heavier. A choice I am sure to regret tomorrow morning!!
> 
> *Friday - Legs:*
> 
> Leg extensions 7 sets of 12 @ 40kgs
> 
> Squats 4 x 15 @ 50kg incl oly bar
> 
> Leg press 6 x 10 reps @ 80kgs - PB
> 
> Lying leg curls 6 x 10 reps - 35kgs
> 
> Walking lunges
> 
> Glute workout
> 
> Calf raise on sled 5 x 20 @ 100kgs - PB
> 
> Ab circuit
> 
> AM fasted cardio - 45mins xtrainer
> 
> PM cardio - 45mins xtrainer
> 
> Oh and I managed my first unassisted pull-up today.....have got into the habit of doing some negatives after my am cardio.....today will be the first of many!
> 
> I am now intrigued to see what the final weeks prep brings??


You'll be walking like John Wayne, tomorrow!

Hardcore session. Nice one K.


----------



## Kate1976

suliktribal said:


> You'll be walking like John Wayne, tomorrow!
> 
> Hardcore session. Nice one K.


So far so good ST...but its early days yet eh 

So weight is down from last week (marginally) but still down......pick up bikini today..shhhhiiite  Its all feeling a bit real now!


----------



## Bettyboo

Good luck Kate, am trying to make arrangements to come up and watch the show also, to shout at you and Em in the crowd lol


----------



## yummymummy79

Bettyboo said:


> Good luck Kate, am trying to make arrangements to come up and watch the show also, to shout at you and Em in the crowd lol


Let me know if you are going then we can shout twice as loud together!


----------



## Kate1976

Bettyboo said:


> Good luck Kate, am trying to make arrangements to come up and watch the show also, to shout at you and Em in the crowd lol


Ah that would be awesome T 

Right DOMs not bad from Friday's legs...which is nice

Cardio done on Sat, Sun and Monday AM and final prep in place for last week.

Bikini has arrived and its v v small! Its all too real now...but I am looking forward to the pig out afterwards....i have already made my list ..lol!

Chest tonight and more cardio....nearly there


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Kate1976 said:


> Ah that would be awesome T
> 
> Right DOMs not bad from Friday's legs...which is nice
> 
> Cardio done on Sat, Sun and Monday AM and final prep in place for last week.
> 
> Bikini has arrived and its v v small! Its all too real now...but I am looking forward to the pig out afterwards....i have already made my list ..lol!
> 
> Chest tonight and more cardio....nearly there


Looks like all is well!  not long know eh! give us a pic in ya bikini then:whistling: :thumb:


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 03/05*

*Chest*

*
*

*
*Pec-Deck - 3 x15 @ 50kgs

Incline DB Press - 3 x15 @ 15kgs

Incline DB Fly - 3 x 15 @ 10kgs

Cable XOver - 3 x15 @ 22kgs

Ab circuit

AM Fasted cardio -30mins xtrainer

PM Cardio - 30mins xtrainer

So just under 1 week to go eh.....6l of h20 a day is making me feel watery and bloating.....feeling OK today....have done routine in bikini and it stayed in place...which was nice!

Can't wait to get tanned up and see what i look like tbh. If i don't place its time for my tattoo


----------



## Uriel

Kate1976 said:


> *Training 03/05*
> 
> Can't wait to get tanned up and see what i look like tbh. If i don't place its time for my tattoo


Wait til you fill back out before getting a tatt!

Imagine getting one post show, then getting all fat and bloaty again - your little tattoo will be all stretched in weird directions, all transparent and stretchmarky! It'll look like a 4 year old doodled on you

That's not a good look for tattoos:lol:

I'm not helping am I?


----------



## vsideboy

its all gonna be worth it.


----------



## Kate1976

Uriel said:


> Wait til you fill back out before getting a tatt!
> 
> Imagine getting one post show, then getting all fat and bloaty again - your little tattoo will be all stretched in weird directions, all transparent and stretchmarky! It'll look like a 4 year old doodled on you
> 
> That's not a good look for tattoos:lol:
> 
> I'm not helping am I?


Ahh see theres the thing......I'm not planning on getting fat and bloaty ever again! Gonna try and stay within 5-7lbs of comp weight.....well that's the plan! But no..you're not helping 



vsideboy said:


> its all gonna be worth it.


Blummin hope so.......hmmmmm caaaake !


----------



## Kate1976

OK I am officially fcuked off with chicken and having crazy, mad sugar cravings 

Tried crystal light...nope, splenda...nowt, diet coke...the usual fail safe.....nada!

Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! So near yet so far away!!


----------



## Bettyboo

Stick in there Kate  you can do it x


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 04/05*

*Back/Traps*

Wide arm pulldowns - 4 x 15 @ 35kgs

Seated row - 4 x 15 @ 42.5kgs

DB rows - 15kgs

Close grip pulldowns - 3 x 15 @ 35kgs

BB upright rows - 3 x 15 - 25kgs

Fasted AM cardio - 30 mins x trainer

PM Cardio - 30 mins x trainer

Very tired today, lolst concentration on xtrainer and nearly fell off.....lol! Actually fell off the bench whilst resting between DB rows, but just managed to save myself from looking like a total tool!

6l of water a day is making me watery, bloated and grouchy.....still nearly all over now :0


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Great work kate! Keep it up, be worth it in the end


----------



## vsideboy

Kate1976 said:


> OK I am officially fcuked off with chicken and having crazy, mad sugar cravings
> 
> Tried crystal light...nope, splenda...nowt, diet coke...the usual fail safe.....nada!
> 
> Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! So near yet so far away!!


oi! step away from the cake young lady!

btw, please tell jem I didn't mean anything bad by the post I put earlier, I was just having a laugh. Guess I should've put a :whistling: or  on it to show that.


----------



## weeman

Kate1976 said:


> OK I am officially fcuked off with chicken and having crazy, mad sugar cravings
> 
> Tried crystal light...nope, splenda...nowt, diet coke...the usual fail safe.....nada!
> 
> Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! So near yet so far away!!


Kate its not gnr solve it but this has helped my sugar cravings last few days,Tesco sell diluting juice called Mexican Lime Squash,its fkn awesome,super refreshing and just enough sweetness to it to stave off the voices in your head (well a bit anyway),no sugar in it either:thumbup1: last few days now hen!!!!


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 05/05*

*Arms:*

*
*Barbell curl 3 x 15 @ 20kgs

Seated DB curl 3 x 15 - @ 10kgs

Preacher curls 2 x 20 @ - 5kgs plus ez curl bar

Rope flares 4 x 15 @ 35kgs

Bench dips 4 x 15 - 1kgs plate

Straight bar pressdown 3 x 15 @ 35kgs

Ab circuit

Fasted AM cardio - 30mins xtrainer

PM Cardio - 30mins xtrainer

Well I did my lasted fasted AM cardio sess today...can't tell you how good that feels  No more...well for a few weeks anyway...lol!

Looking forward to seeing what the water drop and tanning up will bring.....


----------



## Greyphantom

Keep up the good work Kate... not long at all now...


----------



## ElfinTan

Just popping in to wish you all the best for weekend! Enjoy!


----------



## leafman

Good luck for weekend kate hope u enjoy it :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Good luck hun for weekend, cant make it as car has to be mended Grrr

Will be thinking of you x


----------



## Kate1976

Greyphantom said:


> Keep up the good work Kate... not long at all now...


I knooooooow ...3 blummin days ....shiiiite!



ElfinTan said:


> Just popping in to wish you all the best for weekend! Enjoy!


Cheers everso Tan  your turn soon eh !



leafman said:


> Good luck for weekend kate hope u enjoy it :thumbup1:


Ta Leafy....I hope I do too. I know for a fact that i will enjoy the food and booze afterwards 



Bettyboo said:


> Good luck hun for weekend, cant make it as car has to be mended Grrr
> 
> Will be thinking of you x


Thanks for the wishes T...sorry you can't make it  Blummin cars....still your up soon right :thumb:


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 06/05*

So last training session of the prep...strangely saddened by that thought!

Wierdo I know 

Did lots of higher volume/light weight sets to get a 'pump'....

*Shoulders:*

BB Press 4 x 25 @ 15kg

Seated DB side laterals 4 x 25 @ 7.5kgs

Plate Raise 4 x 25 @ 5kgs

DB press 3 x 25 @ 5kgs

Bent over delt raise - 5kgs

Nooooooooooo cardio whatsoever.....that felt good!

Lo carbing officially sucks butt...egg whites for breakfast....eurgh!

So I have done all I can to be stage ready - now i just have to enjoy it and then get hammered...lol!


----------



## suliktribal

Kate1976 said:


> *Training 06/05*
> 
> So last training session of the prep...strangely saddened by that thought!
> 
> Wierdo I know
> 
> Did lots of higher volume/light weight sets to get a 'pump'....
> 
> *Shoulders:*
> 
> BB Press 4 x 25 @ 15kg
> 
> Seated DB side laterals 4 x 25 @ 7.5kgs
> 
> Plate Raise 4 x 25 @ 5kgs
> 
> DB press 3 x 25 @ 5kgs
> 
> Bent over delt raise - 5kgs
> 
> Nooooooooooo cardio whatsoever.....that felt good!
> 
> Lo carbing officially sucks butt...egg whites for breakfast....eurgh!
> 
> So I have done all I can to be stage ready - now i just have to enjoy it and then get hammered...lol!


Good luck, chum!!

When and where, for the beers afterwards?!


----------



## yummymummy79

Have mostly been posting on Jem's journal but I'll be there on Sunday and looking forward to it lots. You'll both look fab and do yourselves proud.

x


----------



## vsideboy

good luck to both of you.

Dan


----------



## Jem

thanks dan x


----------



## Kate1976

suliktribal said:


> Good luck, chum!!
> 
> When and where, for the beers afterwards?!


8pm....Frankie and Bennys for a lard and booze fest:thumb:



yummymummy79 said:


> Have mostly been posting on Jem's journal but I'll be there on Sunday and looking forward to it lots. You'll both look fab and do yourselves proud.
> 
> x


Cheers YM...look forward to meeting you 



Jem said:


> thanks dan x


yeah cheers Dan...

BTW - I am all of a sudden now really bricking myself??

I need to think positively........just look at the abs Kate...you are already a winner ...lol!


----------



## suliktribal

Kate1976 said:


> 8pm....Frankie and Bennys for a lard and booze fest:thumb:


Raaaa!! I love F&B's!!

I've got enough lard for the two of us!


----------



## vsideboy

Kate1976 said:


> 8pm....Frankie and Bennys for a lard and booze fest:thumb:


thats sounds fab, very jealous.



Kate1976 said:


> BTW - I am all of a sudden now really bricking myself??
> 
> I need to think positively........just look at the abs Kate...you are already a winner ...lol!


Don't waste your energy on being scared about it, you've both come on massively from when you started and I think most people on here would kill for their abs showing as well as you guys have got em popping out.

Just get on that stage, have an awesome time and then you can relax for a full week before starting up the training again for the next show haha.

D


----------



## Greyphantom

Forget the bricking Kate, and you passed winner status long ago in keeping up this effort and producing such awesome results... well done...


----------



## Linny

Well sweetie you've made it to the end!! enjoy yourself this is the bit you get to show off your hard work 

xxx


----------



## Kate1976

vsideboy said:


> thats sounds fab, very jealous.
> 
> Don't waste your energy on being scared about it, you've both come on massively from when you started and I think most people on here would kill for their abs showing as well as you guys have got em popping out.
> 
> Just get on that stage, have an awesome time and then you can relax for a full week before starting up the training again for the next show haha.
> 
> D


Wise words indeed Dan - thanks 



Greyphantom said:


> Forget the bricking Kate, and you passed winner status long ago in keeping up this effort and producing such awesome results... well done...


Aww thanks GP...realyy apreciate ur comments ...



Linny said:


> Well sweetie you've made it to the end!! enjoy yourself this is the bit you get to show off your hard work
> 
> xxx


Woo hoo made it to the end...never thoughtI'd do it but it seems I'm made of sterner stuff than i thought 

Soooo coat 1 done and I'm feeling so much better...


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Good luck kate have a great day!


----------



## Beklet

Good luck for tomorrow! :thumb: xxx


----------



## CharlieC25

Good Luck for tmr babe! I dont think the husband and I will be going afterall as I've had a tough week and am not well.. again! But you hammer it on stage and ENJOY it! Cant wait to see the pics! x


----------



## Bettyboo

Well done for your placing hun xx


----------



## Uriel

great start Kate, well done babe on a fuking good job x


----------



## bigbob33

Congrats on the result


----------



## CharlieC25

Whoop Whoop well done lovely! Can't wait to see the pics of you and Ems, great result for a first comp - hurry up and get on here to tell us all about it!! x


----------



## Linny

Well done sweetie  xx


----------



## d4ead

yup congrats


----------



## kitten30

Well done with your comp! YEY! :thumb: xx


----------



## Ak_88

Well done Kate - hope you've enjoyed the blowout so far :thumb:


----------



## suliktribal

Even to compete is an achievement in itself.

Motivates me to see people doing it for the first time!

Will be me one day.

In a galaxy far, far away.....


----------



## Greyphantom

Well done Kate... even getting up on the stage is awesome... excellent work and enjoy the food you are now allowed to eat...!!!


----------



## weeman

Well done Kate!! get the pics up girl!!!


----------



## Kate1976

OK a quick couple of pic...more later when i can compose my thoughts!!


----------



## Greyphantom

I cant see the pics there Kate...?


----------



## Uriel

Kate1976 said:


> OK a quick couple of pic...more later when i can compose my thoughts!!


There's a really obscure NABBA rule that has been brought to my attention too...

Anyone getting a 5th Place - basically has to put pics of their snatch in the AL:lol:


----------



## borostu82

i know i have not posted in your journal before but i would just like to say well done. :thumb:

Sorry if you have already mentioned this but are you doing any more shows this year?


----------



## Kate1976

Uriel said:


> There's a really obscure NABBA rule that has been brought to my attention too...
> 
> Anyone getting a 5th Place - basically has to put pics of their snatch in the AL:lol:


LOL...Uriel you should have been there...the suit was so blummin small ,it was nearly available for all to see let alone AL members!


----------



## Kate1976

borostu82 said:


> i know i have not posted in your journal before but i would just like to say well done. :thumb:
> 
> Sorry if you have already mentioned this but are you doing any more shows this year?


Ahhh thanks  Yep towards the end of the year methinks .....


----------



## Kate1976

So prolly sour grapes on my part...but how did no 48 beat me to 4th place????


----------



## WRT

Well done Kate, can't see any pics though:confused1:


----------



## borostu82

WRT said:


> Well done Kate, can't see any pics though:confused1:


x2


----------



## WRT

Ahh I see now I think you can only see pics if you add her as a friend on here, looked awesome:thumb:


----------



## leafman

Kate1976 said:


> So prolly sour grapes on my part...but how did no 48 beat me to 4th place????


For me personally i think you look better than number 48. She got a big old pair of thighs on her tho :whistling: You look paler than others (could just be light). Not sure if that will have made any dif :confused1: Look awesome anyway 

Really pleased for you and well done :thumbup1: snickers cheesecake time :whistling:


----------



## weeman

wooooooooo look at you all buffcular,yeah from that pic there i would say its hard to see how she beat you but also being fair it is just one pic,i always say how i see it and just being honest there,when see other pics of class will be able to comment better 

But as it goes,your looking good there Kate,first time done and dusted,you know whats expected,and i bet it gives you even more drive and focus,keep on keeping on the best is yet to come,well done babe


----------



## Greyphantom

I concur with the chaps above, from that pic its very hard to see how she beat you... Kate you look fantabulous... really amazing and very happy, so awesome to see you did it and looked so good... well done...


----------



## MissBC

looking good sweetie xx congrats on your first show


----------



## CharlieC25

Great pics lovely! Def can't see from pics why you didnt get 4th but still first comp - ya did great! Bit more muscle and you could do damage woman  x


----------



## Kate1976

leafman said:


> For me personally i think you look better than number 48. She got a big old pair of thighs on her tho :whistling: You look paler than others (could just be light). Not sure if that will have made any dif :confused1: Look awesome anyway
> 
> Really pleased for you and well done :thumbup1: snickers cheesecake time :whistling:


Cheers Leafy....i have eaten soooo much over the last few days...but am now bored with junk food ...wtf??



weeman said:


> wooooooooo look at you all buffcular,yeah from that pic there i would say its hard to see how she beat you but also being fair it is just one pic,i always say how i see it and just being honest there,when see other pics of class will be able to comment better
> 
> But as it goes,your looking good there Kate,first time done and dusted,you know whats expected,and i bet it gives you even more drive and focus,keep on keeping on the best is yet to come,well done babe


Cheers mr....yeah I guess they could have seen something in her routine or the fact that she was more 'oiled' than I...lol!



Greyphantom said:


> I concur with the chaps above, from that pic its very hard to see how she beat you... Kate you look fantabulous... really amazing and very happy, so awesome to see you did it and looked so good... well done...


Cheers GP...1st one down...many more to come...



MissBC said:


> looking good sweetie xx congrats on your first show


Fanks miss....nice to get it over and done with. Hope you enjoyed ur holiday?


----------



## Kate1976

CharlieC25 said:


> Great pics lovely! Def can't see from pics why you didnt get 4th but still first comp - ya did great! Bit more muscle and you could do damage woman  x


Cheers ladio....that is the plan...need to grow me some shoulders and quads


----------



## CharlieC25

Hell I'm with you on the shoulders - I think I may have been a medical marvel and was actualy born without any  If only argos did shoulders and lats and maybe some good abs I'd be rocking!! No? ah crap better do it the hard way in the gym damn it!! seriously though really glad you did it and enjoyed it - hopefully we can compete together next year when I finally get me a$$ in gear x


----------



## vsideboy

Kate1976 said:


> but am now bored with junk food ...wtf???


WHAT WHAT WHAT? Crazy fool!

Charlie, your shoulders look good in your avvy. Better than mine infact


----------



## CharlieC25

Hehe cheers dude its actually my rear delts that are truly lacking - this is the only pose where I actually look like I own a pair of shoulders.. I'd need a pic to truly confirm that your shoulders are smaller than mine


----------



## Kate1976

CharlieC25 said:


> Hell I'm with you on the shoulders - I think I may have been a medical marvel and was actualy born without any  If only argos did shoulders and lats and maybe some good abs I'd be rocking!! No? ah crap better do it the hard way in the gym damn it!! seriously though really glad you did it and enjoyed it - hopefully we can compete together next year when I finally get me a$$ in gear x


Thing is...i thought mine were decent until i got into the 'green room' 

I am the only girl in my gym that uses the free weights, so I have nothing to compare myself too....defo had an an oh **** moment when the other girsl unveiled..lol!



vsideboy said:


> WHAT WHAT WHAT? Crazy fool!
> 
> Charlie, your shoulders look good in your avvy. Better than mine infact


Yep..will be saving the junk for the weekends only now. Whereas PNB....well that's everyday


----------



## Kate1976

*So after a couple of days off to indulge in rubbish food ..I am back on the training wagon again **J** I am still eating cleanly but now with the addition of flavor..lol!*



*I have yet to speak to Paul, but from my pics I am guessing that I need to build me some shoulders, a bigger back, more defined abs and some quads for the Nov show, so I think I'll have to start to lift heavier&#8230;yippee. With that in mind, (and until I chat to the boss) I am keeping to the current weights plan but dropping sets to 3 and reps to 8 in order to push/pull heavier. *

*I will keep the diet clean mon-fri with the addition of more carbs, but give myself the weekend off. However, I won't go crazy, don't want to gain the weight back and would kinda like to keep my abs for summer * 

*Oh and am gonna try and get in 4L h20 per day!*



*Training 11/05*

*Arms:*

*
*Barbell curl 3 x 8 @ 20kgs - wrists were cramping like a mother!!

Seated DB curl 3 x 8 - @ 10kgs

EZ bar Preacher curls 3 x 8 - 5kgs plus bar

Rope flares 3 x 8 @ 25kgs

Bench dips 3 x 8 with 20kg plate

Straight bar pressdown 3 x 8 @ 30kgs

Ab circuit

Fasted AM cardio - 30mins xtrainer

PM Cardio - 30 mins upright bike





*Training 12/05*

*Back/Traps*

Wide arm pulldowns - 3 x 8 @ 42.5kgs - PB

Seated row - 3 x 8 @ 50kgs - PB

DB rows - 3 x 8 @ 20kgs - PB

Close grip pulldowns - 3 x 15 @ 42.5kgs - PB

BB upright rows - 3 x 8 @ 25kgs

Fasted AM cardio - 30 mins x trainer

Seriously amount of PBs on back day...think I am gonna like 3 x 8! Tonight is shoulder night&#8230;..woo hoo :bounce:


----------



## suliktribal

Kate1976 said:


> *So after a couple of days off to indulge in rubbish food ..I am back on the training wagon again **J** I am still eating cleanly but now with the addition of flavor..lol!*
> 
> *I have yet to speak to Paul, but from my pics I am guessing that I need to build me some shoulders, a bigger back, more defined abs and some quads for the Nov show, so I think I'll have to start to lift heavier&#8230;yippee. With that in mind, (and until I chat to the boss) I am keeping to the current weights plan but dropping sets to 3 and reps to 8 in order to push/pull heavier. *
> 
> *I will keep the diet clean mon-fri with the addition of more carbs, but give myself the weekend off. However, I won't go crazy, don't want to gain the weight back and would kinda like to keep my abs for summer *
> 
> *Oh and am gonna try and get in 4L h20 per day!*
> 
> *Training 11/05*
> 
> *Arms:*
> 
> Barbell curl 3 x 8 @ 20kgs - wrists were cramping like a mother!!
> 
> Seated DB curl 3 x 8 - @ 10kgs
> 
> EZ bar Preacher curls 3 x 8 - 5kgs plus bar
> 
> Rope flares 3 x 8 @ 25kgs
> 
> Bench dips 3 x 8 with 20kg plate
> 
> Straight bar pressdown 3 x 8 @ 30kgs
> 
> Ab circuit
> 
> Fasted AM cardio - 30mins xtrainer
> 
> PM Cardio - 30 mins upright bike
> 
> *Training 12/05*
> 
> *Back/Traps*
> 
> Wide arm pulldowns - 3 x 8 @ 42.5kgs - PB
> 
> Seated row - 3 x 8 @ 50kgs - PB
> 
> DB rows - 3 x 8 @ 20kgs - PB
> 
> Close grip pulldowns - 3 x 15 @ 42.5kgs - PB
> 
> BB upright rows - 3 x 8 @ 25kgs
> 
> Fasted AM cardio - 30 mins x trainer
> 
> Seriously amount of PBs on back day...think I am gonna like 3 x 8! Tonight is shoulder night&#8230;..woo hoo :bounce:


Jeez, you're hardcore, Kate. I feel ashamed to not be going gym cos of DOMS!!

How was the few days of pigging out?


----------



## Kate1976

suliktribal said:


> Jeez, you're hardcore, Kate. I feel ashamed to not be going gym cos of DOMS!!
> 
> How was the few days of pigging out?


That's because I have nothing better to do with my life ST ... 

Nah I like having abs and don't really want to gain that much weight back...I like that my clothes all fit! Famous last words eh....

Junk food was great to start with.....had a plethora....pastries, sweets, fish fingers, chips, burgers, baked beans,brownies, bagels etc but it quickly got boring! Its just nice now to have a choice and to be able to add in things like coleslaw,houmus and lf mayo


----------



## Greyphantom

Training looks good Kate... gotta love variety in food... hmmm food... good to see your strength is improving too with all those PBs... remember remember Kates going to smash them in November...!!!


----------



## WRT

Kate for shoulders give FST-7 side raises a go, it definitely it helped mine grow and a few other people I know:thumbup1:


----------



## Kate1976

Greyphantom said:


> Training looks good Kate... gotta love variety in food... hmmm food... good to see your strength is improving too with all those PBs... remember remember Kates going to smash them in November...!!!


Hey GP...I like that...might get some t-shirts printed up ..lol!



WRT said:


> Kate for shoulders give FST-7 side raises a go, it definitely it helped mine grow and a few other people I know:thumbup1:


Ahhh cheers Tom.....any tips for rear deltage growth?


----------



## CharlieC25

Kate1976 said:


> Thing is...i thought mine were decent until i got into the 'green room'
> 
> I am the only girl in my gym that uses the free weights, so I have nothing to compare myself too....defo had an an oh **** moment when the other girsl unveiled..lol!
> 
> Yep..will be saving the junk for the weekends only now. Whereas PNB....well that's everyday


Haha thats what happened to me! I trained in my own gym at home so had nothing to compare myself to - I thought my biceps and shoulders looked good until i stepped on stage next to the legend that is Ingrid Charvet  Nevermind here's to the military press and fst7 on the side raises BOOM! x


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 13/05*

*
*

*
**Shoulders:*

BB Press 3 x 10 @ 30kg - PB

Seated DB side laterals 3 x 10 @ 10kgs

Plate Raise 3 x 10 @ 10kgs

DB press 3 x 10 @ 10kgs

Bent over delt raise - 5kgs

30 mins xtrainer

Now much else to report, apart from the fact that my abs have gone....pffffft 

Got a photo shoot with a mate tomorrow...so need to really find them!

Lots of water today methinks


----------



## nutnut

Well done on everything Kate,

would be cool to see the pics? feel a big strange just randomly adding you to friends :whistling:


----------



## suliktribal

Nice one on the PB, Katie.

How did the photoshoot go?


----------



## Kate1976

CharlieC25 said:


> Haha thats what happened to me! I trained in my own gym at home so had nothing to compare myself to - I thought my biceps and shoulders looked good until i stepped on stage next to the legend that is Ingrid Charvet  Nevermind here's to the military press and fst7 on the side raises BOOM! x


Hey C..c.an't wait to build on what I have...gonna aim for louise rogers shoulders...lol!



nutnut said:


> Well done on everything Kate,
> 
> would be cool to see the pics? feel a big strange just randomly adding you to friends :whistling:


Hmmm perhaps I'll throw them in here one day ..maybe!



suliktribal said:


> Nice one on the PB, Katie.
> 
> How did the photoshoot go?


Photoshoot was cool.....got some great back shots....it looks better now than on comp day...lol!

Sad news today tho...Auntie passed in the earl hrs from bowel cancer, so feeling sad, low, demotivated and purposeless which kinda sucks!

I have been prepping for so long....I don't know what 'normal' is?? I'm sure i will figure it out...I hope?


----------



## suliktribal

Kate1976 said:


> Photoshoot was cool.....got some great back shots....it looks better now than on comp day...lol!
> 
> Sad news today tho...Auntie passed in the earl hrs from bowel cancer, so feeling sad, low, demotivated and purposeless which kinda sucks!
> 
> I have been prepping for so long....I don't know what 'normal' is?? I'm sure i will figure it out...I hope?


Awww, Kate. Sorry to hear that. It's terrible when someone dies, needless to say, especially when they're close to you.

I know exactly how you're feeling as my dad and gran both died of cancer within a few weeks of each other.

The worst part is seeing them suffer though.

I don't think anyone or thing can make you feel better. As time passes, it fades away though.

*Hugs*


----------



## Greyphantom

Sorry to hear the news Kate... its never nice to get news like that...


----------



## WRT

Sorry to hear of your loss Kate.


----------



## Jem

Sorry that the convo this morning got clogged up in other stuff but you know I am here for you chickadee, at least we are both in the same boat !xx


----------



## WRT

Forgot to reply RE: rear delts, if your gym's got a pec deck then sit backwards on that and do rear fly's with it I haven't trained mine directly for ages though, they get hit well enough when training back.


----------



## Kate1976

suliktribal said:


> Awww, Kate. Sorry to hear that. It's terrible when someone dies, needless to say, especially when they're close to you.
> 
> I know exactly how you're feeling as my dad and gran both died of cancer within a few weeks of each other.
> 
> The worst part is seeing them suffer though.
> 
> I don't think anyone or thing can make you feel better. As time passes, it fades away though.
> 
> *Hugs*


Cheers ST....appreciated 



Greyphantom said:


> Sorry to hear the news Kate... its never nice to get news like that...


No its now..but at least she is at peace now...



WRT said:


> Sorry to hear of your loss Kate.


Cheers Tom....



Jem said:


> Sorry that the convo this morning got clogged up in other stuff but you know I am here for you chickadee, at least we are both in the same boat !xx


Yeah thanks ladio...really glad that u are there Em....need your support and understanding 

Day 3 outta the gym....what a fatty bum bum....but you know what....its all about perspective at least I am happy and more importantly healthy...

Fasted cardio tomorrow...can't wait...strange girl


----------



## Ak_88

Condolences Kate.

For rear delts i've quite enjoyed face pulls supersetted with bent-over flyes


----------



## vsideboy

Kate1976 said:


> Sad news today tho...Auntie passed in the earl hrs from bowel cancer, so feeling sad, low, demotivated and purposeless which kinda sucks!
> 
> I have been prepping for so long....I don't know what 'normal' is?? I'm sure i will figure it out...I hope?


Sorry to hear it Kate, hope the sadness doesn't last too long.

Congrats on the PB though.


----------



## CharlieC25

Kate1976 said:


> Hey C..c.an't wait to build on what I have...gonna aim for louise rogers shoulders...lol!
> 
> Sad news today tho...Auntie passed in the earl hrs from bowel cancer, so feeling sad, low, demotivated and purposeless which kinda sucks!
> 
> I have been prepping for so long....I don't know what 'normal' is?? I'm sure i will figure it out...I hope?


Ah hun my thoughts go out to you and your family  at least your auntie is no longer suffering xxx thinking of you xxx

Louise Rogers has a-ma-ZING shoulders, I train at her gym, she makes me look like a school child haha definitely the year for building shoulders although your gym sessions are already pretty impressive I can still only side raise 5kg and have been for about 6 months but then I havent been in the gym consistently - well hardly at all since finals really.. must try harder..

Normal? Prepping and normal don't really go in the same sentence  so far though you have done great so I'd say normal is going to gym eating clean and getting the frickin ass if you miss a meal :thumb: x


----------



## Kate1976

Ak_88 said:


> Condolences Kate.
> 
> For rear delts i've quite enjoyed face pulls supersetted with bent-over flyes


Cheers AK - can't seem to get the hang of face pulls due to general clumsyness...lol! Bent over rows give me back pain...god damn it!



vsideboy said:


> Sorry to hear it Kate, hope the sadness doesn't last too long.
> 
> Congrats on the PB though.


Cheers Dan...thanks for your thoughts.



CharlieC25 said:


> Ah hun my thoughts go out to you and your family  at least your auntie is no longer suffering xxx thinking of you xxx
> 
> Louise Rogers has a-ma-ZING shoulders, I train at her gym, she makes me look like a school child haha definitely the year for building shoulders although your gym sessions are already pretty impressive I can still only side raise 5kg and have been for about 6 months but then I havent been in the gym consistently - well hardly at all since finals really.. must try harder..
> 
> Normal? Prepping and normal don't really go in the same sentence  so far though you have done great so I'd say normal is going to gym eating clean and getting the frickin ass if you miss a meal :thumb: x


Cheers Carly....yep taking comfort from the fact that she is longer in pain and suffering.

You train at Louise's gym!! Lucky duck...pls can you can steal some ideas for us 

Yeah that's the plan for me......weights and cardio 4/5 days a week...with a couple of fasted sessions thrown in to keep bf down. Eat cleanish mon thru fri with the addition of flavours, 4L water per day and then Sat and Sun are miiiiiiiiiine! Well until prep starts again...lol!

I was back in the gym this am for fasted cardio.....felt like home...saddo!


----------



## Ak_88

Kate1976 said:


> Cheers AK - can't seem to get the hang of face pulls due to general clumsyness...lol! Bent over rows give me back pain...god damn it!


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 18/05*

*
*

*
**Arms:*

*
*Barbell curl 3 x 10 @ 25kgs - PB...had to raaaaarrrrr the last 2 of these out in each set...lol

Seated DB curl 3 x 10 - @ 10kgs

Preacher curls 3 x 10 @ - 5kgs plus ez curl bar

Rope flares 3 x 10 @ 20kgs

Bench dips 3 x 10 - 15kgs plate

Straight bar pressdown 3 x 10 @ 35kgs

Ab circuit

Fasted AM cardio - 45mins xtrainer

Right need to work out whether I am gonna go for Nov comp...or start bulk after summer, gain some serious muscle and compete out of region at the Middlesex show next May?

Getting to Birmingham was a total **** ache......2hr drive!


----------



## Jem

Eh you were here ? I could have met you and given you your slice of pb and oreo cheesecake you lunatic !

I have sorted a diet out today for clean bulk so really looking forward to getting on with it katie ! carbwhoring begins ... which in itself is a mission [you know where I am coming from here]

Get the diet on a spreadsheet and work it all out is my thinking - you dont feel so bad about dropping the cardio down then !

When you establish that you can stick to the bulking diet then you might be in a better position to decide what sort of timeframe you can give to it ... if that makes sense ?

With all those weeks of dieting and the habits we gained over it ..it feels a bit like throwing it away when you start to eat more and do less ...so you might not be ready to commit to it yet. It's the route I am trying anyway - might work for you too chick

Hope you are well and coping with aunt's death ok ?

Off to singapore next week arent you ?

xx


----------



## Greyphantom

Raaaaarrrrrring is good for the soul... lol.... nice work on the pb...


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Eh you were here ? I could have met you and given you your slice of pb and oreo cheesecake you lunatic !
> 
> I have sorted a diet out today for clean bulk so really looking forward to getting on with it katie ! carbwhoring begins ... which in itself is a mission [you know where I am coming from here]
> 
> Get the diet on a spreadsheet and work it all out is my thinking - you dont feel so bad about dropping the cardio down then !
> 
> When you establish that you can stick to the bulking diet then you might be in a better position to decide what sort of timeframe you can give to it ... if that makes sense ?
> 
> With all those weeks of dieting and the habits we gained over it ..it feels a bit like throwing it away when you start to eat more and do less ...so you might not be ready to commit to it yet. It's the route I am trying anyway - might work for you too chick
> 
> Hope you are well and coping with aunt's death ok ?
> 
> Off to singapore next week arent you ?
> 
> xx


Noooo soz lady........ I meant about competing out of region next year...London is so much easier for me to get to than Birmingham! Didn't even know you could compete out of region!

Yeah defo need to sort out a new diet.....the PNB is being CANED at the moment,. Coping OK with aunt's death.....the overwhelming feeling is relief that she is no longer suffering 



Greyphantom said:


> Raaaaarrrrrring is good for the soul... lol.... nice work on the pb...


Yeah think I scared a few people tho......  I like 3 x 10 ....alot!


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 19/05*

*Shoulders:*

BB Press 3 x 10 @ 30kg

Standing DB side laterals 3 x 10 @ 10kgs

Plate Raise 3 x 10 @ 10kgs

DB press 3 x 10 @ 10kgs

Bench delt pull - 12.5kgs

Abs circuit

I wiiiiiill have roger-esque shoulders 

So won't be on here for a while due to being away in Singapore for work. The hotel I am staying in is 5 star, so I hope will have a reasonable gym, also due to jet lag I would imagine that some fasted cardio will be done ..lol!

Also due to working hrs diet will be difficult to stick to so am just aiming to eat cleanly whilst away and maintain. Thought I would weigh myself this am and to my suprise i was 9st 13!!! I was 9st 7 when i stepped on stage...so haven't regained that much :bounce:

However, I have decided that PNB is now banned from the house, as i cannot self regulate and could EASILY eat a jar in one sitting!!

I am ****ed that I am missing both BodyExpo and the Brits due to frikken work tho ...grrr!


----------



## CharlieC25

At least you are back training! Damn after the finals last yr I basically have done about 5 sessions in the gym! So rubbish but hey I have other stuff going on so I shall wholeheartedly blame it on that 

Wow thats good that you havent put on much! PB is the bestest we have jars upon jars of it in our house I love it, I try and make it last for as long as I can but according to my husband I eat it in x rated fashion which apparently is not suitable for my sons eyes


----------



## Kate1976

CharlieC25 said:


> At least you are back training! Damn after the finals last yr I basically have done about 5 sessions in the gym! So rubbish but hey I have other stuff going on so I shall wholeheartedly blame it on that
> 
> Wow thats good that you havent put on much! PB is the bestest we have jars upon jars of it in our house I love it, I try and make it last for as long as I can but according to my husband I eat it in x rated fashion which apparently is not suitable for my sons eyes


Yeah thought I had ...as abs have disappeared but thankfully no!

What's going on which you chick..if ya don't wanna put it in here PM me..us UKM girls gotta support each other! There are only a few of us...lol!

God that made me larf  I heart PNB ...just a little too much tho 

Oooooh hasn't Em got a recipe for PB cheesecake??

So what comp are you planning on doing miss?


----------



## CharlieC25

PB Cheesecake!! What!!! I have not heard anything about this and I am disgusted that I have not been informed!! 

Comp wise - since I have basically wasted the last 6 months (muscle gaining wise) due to trying for a baby (unsuccessfully) I would probably look at doing the NABBA South East and UKBFF Portsmouth or South East next year which are April/May - I want a bigger top half and I just dont think I can achieve what I want to this year, I could do NPA Mike Wills contest in Oct but I'd have to start dieting at least in August which gives me less than 3 months to pack on the muscle so I think its sensible to do shows next year when I may actually have a chance at getting top 3. Paul and I are chatting at the finals next week as we will have all my results from consultant so will know whats going on.. (I'll pm you with details alittle later)

What show you aiming for next? I know you have prob written it a few posts back but I am super lazy tonight so indulge me  how are you feeling about getting up there again? x


----------



## Kate1976

Roooooight .....so after a short sabbatical where I took in the sights and sounds of Singapore, I am back on the training waggon!

I have 2 paths I can take...Path 1 is to bulk for the next 8 weeks and then start prep again for a comp in Nov. Path 2 is to clean bulk for the next 8 months, steadily increase weight, improve form, get injuries/impedences sorted out, then diet down again for next years Nabba Pro Am in May 11.

Currently, I am erring on the side of plan 2, as its clear from the piccies taken at the last show that I need to gain some size...all over....and 8mths of clean bulk should allow me to do this. Need to chat to Paul methinks !

So first day back at my gym and we went with Bi and Tris...

*Training 31/05*

All 3 x 10

BB curl - 25kgs

Seated DB curl - 10kgs..think i could have gone for 12.5s but they were taken....grr!

Preacher curl with EZ bar - 13kgs + bar

Straight bar pulldown - 45kgs

Rope Flares - 35kgs

Bench dips - 20kgs plate

Ab circuit

No cardio...couldn't not be ****d

Bring on the muscle please


----------



## weeman

Kate1976 said:


> Roooooight .....so after a short sabbatical where I took in the sights and sounds of Singapore, I am back on the training waggon!
> 
> I have 2 paths I can take...Path 1 is to bulk for the next 8 weeks and then start prep again for a comp in Nov. Path 2 is to clean bulk for the next 8 months, steadily increase weight, improve form, get injuries/impedences sorted out, then diet down again for next years Nabba Pro Am in May 11.
> 
> Currently, I am erring on the side of plan 2, as its clear from the piccies taken at the last show that I need to gain some size...all over....and 8mths of clean bulk should allow me to do this. Need to chat to Paul methinks !
> 
> So first day back at my gym and we went with Bi and Tris...
> 
> *Training 31/05*
> 
> All 3 x 10
> 
> BB curl - 25kgs
> 
> Seated DB curl - 10kgs..think i could have gone for 12.5s but they were taken....grr!
> 
> Preacher curl with EZ bar - 13kgs + bar
> 
> Straight bar pulldown - 45kgs
> 
> Rope Flares - 35kgs
> 
> Bench dips - 20kgs plate
> 
> Ab circuit
> 
> No cardio...couldn't not be ****d
> 
> *Bring on the muscle please*


I'm here I'm here!

(oh alright that was super lame but come on that line was asking for it :lol: :lol: )


----------



## Kate1976

weeman said:


> I'm here I'm here!
> 
> (oh alright that was super lame but come on that line was asking for it :lol: :lol: )


No comment but I might need a current piccie to back that statement up! :whistling:

Fasted cardio this am ..only 35 mins...but was sweating like a fat lass at a disco! Still day 1 of bulk diet starts...woo hoo!


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> No comment but I might need a current piccie to back that statement up! :whistling:
> 
> Fasted cardio this am ..only 35 mins...but was sweating like a fat lass at a disco! Still day 1 of bulk diet starts...woo hoo!


You do realise that

Bulk Diet + Fasted Cardio = Oxymoron :whistling:  :whistling:

In saying that though, I wanted to do it yesterday ...woke up feeling sick with hunger though ...just wasnt meant to be 

Relish it Kate - total headfookery will ensue but stick at it ! :thumbup1:


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> You do realise that
> 
> Bulk Diet + Fasted Cardio = Oxymoron :whistling:  :whistling:


Yeah got to get my little head around that...lol!

Gonna throw it in when feeling a tad lardy, plus it sets me up for the day aaaaaand there are a couple of total hotties that only train in the morning....perv moi??

Unfortunately tho, I think they only have eyes for themselves..and each other!:laugh:


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 01/06*

*Shoulders:*

BB Press 3 x 10 @ 35kg - PB

Standing DB side laterals 3 x 10 @ 10kgs

Plate Raise 3 x 10 @ 10kgs

DB press 3 x 10 @ 10kgs

Bench delt pull - 17.5kgs - PB

Abs circuit

Felt a proper pump today and was grunting like a good un. Still I was better off than the chap who was military DB pressing and tore his rotator cuff whilst on the bench next to me....maaan his screams were loud!!

Took some pics afterwards and I think I detect the merest whiff of a shoulder cap??


----------



## WRT

Nice delt and guns there Kate!


----------



## vsideboy

Kate, belly is looking sweeeeeeeeeet.


----------



## Kate1976

WRT said:


> Nice delt and guns there Kate!


Why thanks Tom....they need to be bigger tho!!



vsideboy said:


> Kate, belly is looking sweeeeeeeeeet.


VSB...it did look swwwwwwwwwweet..lol! That was taken on show day!

Its now...how do you say...slighly fuller  I miss them......


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 02/06*

*Back/Traps*

Wide arm pulldowns - 3 x 10 @ 42.5kgs

Seated row - 3 x 10 @ 50kgs

DB rows - 3 x 10 @ 17.5kgs

Close grip pulldowns - 3 x 10 @ 42.5kgs

BB upright rows - 3 x 8 @ 30kgs - PB

PM cardio - 30 mins x trainer

By the end of this session the straps on my top felt tight...which must be a good thing  Defo loving the carbs pre-workout!


----------



## WRT

Kate1976 said:


> Why thanks Tom....they need to be bigger tho!!


Have you tried FST-7 side raises yet after your usual workout?


----------



## Kate1976

WRT said:


> Have you tried FST-7 side raises yet after your usual workout?


Not yet.....  don't suppose you have a linky to a suitable FST protocol?


----------



## WRT

Kate1976 said:


> Not yet.....  don't suppose you have a linky to a suitable FST protocol?


Here ya go

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/advanced-bodybuilding/48291-fst-7-article-part-1-2-a.html


----------



## Kate1976

WRT said:


> Here ya go
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/advanced-bodybuilding/48291-fst-7-article-part-1-2-a.html


I thank you


----------



## Jem

Kate we did FST-7 on quads and hams through prep. Surely you havent forgotten that already ;-)

Hope you're ok madame? x


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Kate we did FST-7 on quads and hams through prep. Surely you havent forgotten that already ;-)
> 
> Hope you're ok madame? x


Oh that's what that living hell was ...lol!

Yeah v good hun...experiencing the same headfukery as you miss  Tried on some trews today and went ..hang on.....where did that tum come from??

Might stay lean for summer...uber vain i know and then bulk from Sept onwards??

You good miss?


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Oh that's what that living hell was ...lol!
> 
> Yeah v good hun...experiencing the same headfukery as you miss  Tried on some trews today and went ..hang on.....where did that tum come from??
> 
> Might stay lean for summer...uber vain i know and then bulk from Sept onwards??
> 
> You good miss?


LMAO OOOH yes - might be good for delts though as tom suggests :thumbup1: I hate the lat raise machine in my gym though - nasty horrid awkward thing.

As for the bulk thing - fcuk it's awful :confused1: I cannot face the carbs - just been having a wholemeal pitta with mince or chicken as it doesnt bloat me as much.

Do you still get mega belly bloat when eating carbs because I do - thought it would have reverted to normal by now !

I can't stay as lean as I would like as I really feel the need to do the Nov show  mental !!!


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Do you still get mega belly bloat when eating carbs because I do - thought it would have reverted to normal by now !
> 
> I can't stay as lean as I would like as I really feel the need to do the Nov show  mental !!!


Yep..20 mins after eating PreWO carbs it's like my tum is talking to me ..then BOOOM!

Proud of u chick.....will be there to cheer you on avec air horn :bounce:


----------



## MissBC

barry and i do fst almost every workout

quads

hams

back

biceps

shoulders

its awesome


----------



## Kate1976

MissBC said:


> barry and i do fst almost every workout
> 
> quads
> 
> hams
> 
> back
> 
> biceps
> 
> shoulders
> 
> its awesome


Ahhh so that's how come you look so bleedin good then B


----------



## MissBC

Kate1976 said:


> Ahhh so that's how come you look so bleedin good then B


hahahahaha not that good yet.... im ok but will be better in a few months hehehe

it defo works though babe

fst is hard but dam do you feel it.


----------



## 3752

Kate it was good to chat to you the other day.....or it would of been if you had called..... 

FST style of training is excellant but should not be used on every workout as it is there to chack the body it should be used on lagging bodyparts.....

as for the carbs and feeling bloated there are a few things we can do to adjust things so you and Emma give me a call.....


----------



## weeman

Pscarb said:


> Kate it was good to chat to you the other day.....or it would of been if you had called.....
> 
> FST style of training is excellant but should not be used on every workout as it is there to chack the body it should be used on lagging bodyparts.....
> 
> *as for the carbs and feeling bloated there are a few things we can do to adjust things so you and Emma give me a call....*.


theres me reading Paul's post thinking thats informitive and the guy is being his usual guiding hand.......then i realised.....the last line in bold.......Paul you dark horse,that is a smooooooth move,i dont know why i have never thought of this one before,what an ingenuis way to get competitive girls phone numbers!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Today i have been taught a lesson by the old master :laugh:


----------



## Kate1976

OK have had some work done on my back to realign me as I was getting minging headaches...tis done now and I feel much better but have to take 5 days out from gym.....boooooo!

Am on day 2 and am already so boooooooooored  Gotta watch the diet tho.....need to stay lean for the summer 

However, I have worked out my plan for the next 12 months so here we go...

*June - Sept*

Stay lean using 6 week carb cycling plan, x5 sessions of weights and x4 cardio session - I will include fasted if needed, to reduce general lumpiness!

*Sept - End Jan*

Adapt diet and supps in an attempt to gain some decent lean mass 

*End Jan - May*

Start prep - shudder  The aim will be to keep adding lean mass whilst getting to 14%ish BF. Want to be as lean as last year but with more muscle tone.

So there is is...in a nutshell....now just gotta make it happen! :bounce:


----------



## Jem

Sounds like a plan to me !!!


----------



## TprLG

Hey nice work hun! Like it  xx


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Sounds like a plan to me !!!





TprLG said:


> Hey nice work hun! Like it  xx





MissInked said:


> Good luck hun, stay focused and U will reach your goals =]


Why thanks ladies 

Ohhh look a ....girly get together in my journal...don't let Weeman see this.... :whistling:


----------



## Jem

nah we are safe - he's in the dark place [i mean prep, not ser locking him in the cellar again LOL]


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> nah we are safe - he's in the dark place [i mean prep, not ser locking him in the cellar again LOL]


I wouldn't be too sure about that Em.......he gets everywhere


----------



## suliktribal

Good game plan Katie. Hope it pans out exactly the way you want it.

Wish I was as motivatedededed as you.


----------



## weeman

Kate1976 said:


> Why thanks ladies
> 
> Ohhh look a ....girly get together in my journal...don't let Weeman see this.... :whistling:





Jem said:


> nah we are safe - he's in the dark place [i mean prep, not ser locking him in the cellar again LOL]





Kate1976 said:


> I wouldn't be too sure about that Em.......he gets everywhere


oooooooooooooooh the dark place hasnt swallowed me up just yet,VAJ-NAV is still fully charged and by jove it hasnt let me down :lol: :lol: :lol:

weeman-always lurking,even at night i sleep with one eye open perving.:laugh:


----------



## Jem

weeman said:


> oooooooooooooooh the dark place hasnt swallowed me up just yet,VAJ-NAV is still fully charged and by jove it hasnt let me down :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> weeman-always lurking,even at night i sleep with one eye open perving.:laugh:


  ffs you just dont miss anything    hasnt the big grizzly prep monster got you then ?

Good to see you on usual form - I'm impressed :thumbup1:


----------



## Críostóir

driving by to say hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii hi hi hi hi


----------



## weeman

Jem said:


> ffs you just dont miss anything    hasnt the big grizzly prep monster got you then ?
> 
> Good to see you on usual form - I'm impressed :thumbup1:


lmao no no,at the mo i am on sensible amount of cardio,food is high and condition is coming in so i am still sexual:laugh:

give it another week or two then blind panic sets in :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

weeman said:


> lmao no no,at the mo i am on sensible amount of cardio,food is high and condition is coming in so i am still sexual:laugh:
> 
> give it another week or two then blind panic sets in :lol: :lol: :lol:


Well your lovely little lady and i have decided that you are looking top notch :thumb: would love to come and see your show ...depends on fundability :bounce:


----------



## weeman

Jem said:


> Well your lovely little lady and i have decided that you are looking top notch :thumb: would love to come and see your show ...depends on fundability :bounce:


she called me a fat cvnt earlier on because i wouldnt turn her chicken under the grill,then starts growling looking at my ass as i walk across the room aparently,the mind games,THE MIND GAMES!!!!

woop woop on potential Weeman rah rah girls!!!!!!

I demand so many knickers thrown at me on stage that it will resemble a laundrette by the time i walk off!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

weeman said:


> she called me a fat cvnt earlier on because i wouldnt turn her chicken under the grill,then starts growling looking at my ass as i walk across the room aparently,the mind games,THE MIND GAMES!!!!
> 
> woop woop on potential Weeman rah rah girls!!!!!!
> 
> I demand so many knickers thrown at me on stage that it will resemble a laundrette by the time i walk off!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


LMAO sorry for the hijack katie :lol:

pmsl - you can always rely on the missus for support [so long as you cook her food and put out whenst demands are made] ....

I am sure we can pop to primani before show and get 50 pairs of kecks for £1 to throw at you .....I actually would find that amusing ...will you be posing to Tom Jones - coz I think that's a sure fire winner :thumb:


----------



## Kate1976

When you two have quite finished 

So I am sad and actually couldn't stay out of the gym. Might have been something to do with the mahoosive cheat meal I ate last night, that made me leap up 3lbs in weight this morning...lol!

So 45 mins AM fasted cardio followed by bis and chest. Twas a lovely brisk walk around town at 7..before it started to get hot!

Standing BB curls 3 x10 @ 25kgs

Seated DB curls 3 x 10 @ 10kgs...felt strong so went for 12.5kgs...boooom up they flew...well maybe not flew. Will aim to start with these next time 

Seated preacher curls 3 x10 - EZ curl bar plus 5kgs

Incline DB press - 3 x10 @ 15kgs

Incline flies 3 x 10 @ 10kgs

Cable xovers 3 x10 @ 20kgs

Ab

captains chair raises 3 x15

hanging leg raises 3 x15

russian twists 3 x 15

other ones  3 x15


----------



## weeman

Kate1976 said:


> When you two have quite finished
> 
> So I am sad and actually couldn't stay out of the gym. Might have been something to do with the mahoosive cheat meal I ate last night, that made me leap up 3lbs in weight this morning...lol!
> 
> So 45 mins AM fasted cardio followed by bis and chest. Twas a lovely brisk walk around town at 7..before it started to get hot!
> 
> *Standing BB curls 3 x10 @ 25kgs*
> 
> Seated DB curls 3 x 10 @ 10kgs...felt strong so went for 12.5kgs...boooom up they flew...well maybe not flew. Will aim to start with these next time
> 
> Seated preacher curls 3 x10 - EZ curl bar plus 5kgs
> 
> Incline DB press - 3 x10 @ 15kgs
> 
> Incline flies 3 x 10 @ 10kgs
> 
> Cable xovers 3 x10 @ 20kgs
> 
> Ab
> 
> captains chair raises 3 x15
> 
> hanging leg raises 3 x15
> 
> russian twists 3 x 15
> 
> other ones  3 x15


fuk sake Kate! i only bb curl like 30k these days and i aint joking lmao

Weeman ups dose,got the mrs out gunning me,you out curling me,who's idea is this precontest malarky in the first place!!!!!


----------



## WRT

weeman said:


> fuk sake Kate! i only bb curl like 30k these days and i aint joking lmao


Same here fvcks my forearms up but can curl 30kg dumbells with good form:confused1:

Nice workout Kate:thumbup1:


----------



## Kate1976

weeman said:


> fuk sake Kate! i only bb curl like 30k these days and i aint joking lmao
> 
> Weeman ups dose,got the mrs out gunning me,you out curling me,who's idea is this precontest malarky in the first place!!!!!


Muuuhhhwwwwaah...bring on the gunnage!



WRT said:


> Same here fvcks my forearms up but can curl 30kg dumbells with good form:confused1:
> 
> Nice workout Kate:thumbup1:


Cheers Tom....my forearms completely cramp when doing seated DB curls :cursing:

*Training 07/06*

Chest and Tris

Now training with a pro rugby player who is kicking my **** around the gym...which is nice as he happens to be quite fit as well!

DB Incline chest press - 3 x 10 @ 15kgs

IDB ncline flies - 3 x 10  12.kgs _ PB

Cable xovers 3 x 10 @ 20kgs

Straight bar pull downs 3 x 10 @ 30kgs - this knackered me!

Rope flares 3 x 10 @ 25kgs

Dips 3 x10 - not strong enough to do all, so did negs instead!

Back tomorrow


----------



## weeman

Kate1976 said:


> Muuuhhhwwwwaah...bring on the gunnage!


careful missy you'll end up with a full scale gunwar unfolding right here!!!!

(if Rams miracle hands can fix my camera that is lol)


----------



## WRT

Kate1976 said:


> Now training with a pro rugby player who is kicking my **** around the gym...which is nice as he happens to be quite fit as well!


Shame on you, he isn't a piece of meat:whistling:


----------



## vsideboy

just seen the earlier pics kate, nice bicep shot, looking big big big guns.

and jem, your quads look big in your avvy


----------



## Greyphantom

WRT said:


> Shame on you, he isn't a piece of meat:whistling:


  

whats the world coming too hey, men being objectified... its outrageous...


----------



## Kate1976

weeman said:


> careful missy you'll end up with a full scale gunwar unfolding right here!!!!QUOTE]
> 
> Bring it on.....I'm ready
> 
> Yeah I know ...I will of course be mindful of his feelings at all times and ensure that my squat and deadlift technique are correct :whistling:
> 
> Cheers VSB.....the guns they are a growing.....
> 
> Shocking isn't it GP...not ladylike behaviour at all....tsk tsk! :tongue:


----------



## yummymummy79

Kate1976 said:


> Now training with a pro rugby player who is kicking my **** around the gym...which is nice as he happens to be quite fit as well!


Don't spose you've got a spare one of those hanging around you could throw my way?!


----------



## weeman

Kate1976 said:


> Yeah I know ...I will of course be mindful of his feelings at all times and ensure that my squat and deadlift technique are correct :whistling:
> 
> :


i'm disgusted to be honest,if you were worth your salt at all you should be keeping him body to body spotting you when deep squatting just in case you fall over,its for the greater good Kate,dear oh dear,slipping babe your slipping :lol: :lol:

Men-pieces of meat and loving it:thumbup1:


----------



## Kate1976

weeman said:


> i'm disgusted to be honest,if you were worth your salt at all you should be keeping him body to body spotting you when deep squatting just in case you fall over,its for the greater good Kate,dear oh dear,slipping babe your slipping :lol: :lol:
> 
> Men-pieces of meat and loving it:thumbup1:


Body on body...hmmm I prefer to be more subtle. Never underestimate the power of very small lycra shorts and straight leg deadlifts 

"Oh would you mind spotting from behind to ensure I hit the correct depth?" :whistling:


----------



## weeman

Kate1976 said:


> Body on body...hmmm I prefer to be more subtle. Never underestimate the power of very small lycra shorts and straight leg deadlifts
> 
> "Oh would you mind spotting from behind to ensure I hit the correct depth?" :whistling:


weeman cums in his pants:devil2:


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 08/06*

*Back and Bis*

Wide grip pulldowns - 3 x 10 @ 42.5kgs

Close grip pullddowns - 3 x 10 @ 42.5kgs

T Row 3 x 10 @ 30kgs

Standy up sweepy things - 3 x 10 @ 30kgs

BB shrugs 3 x 10 @ 60kgs

DB shrugs 3 x 10 @ 25kgs

Bicep curl machines - drop sets to buggery

Ab circuit

Lord i am gonna ache tomorrow...can't wait ...wiiiieeeerdo


----------



## vsideboy

Kate1976 said:


> Training 08/06
> 
> Back and Bis
> 
> Wide grip pulldowns - 3 x 10 @ 42.5kgs
> 
> Close grip pullddowns - 3 x 10 @ 42.5kgs
> 
> T Row 3 x 10 @ 30kgs
> 
> *Standy up sweepy things* - 3 x 10 @ 30kgs
> 
> BB shrugs 3 x 10 @ 60kgs
> 
> DB shrugs 3 x 10 @ 25kgs
> 
> Bicep curl machines - drop sets to buggery
> 
> Ab circuit
> 
> Lord i am gonna ache tomorrow...can't wait ...wiiiieeeerdo


haha like the description, no idea what exercise it was you were doing, but sounds like fun.


----------



## weeman

Kate1976 said:


> *Training 08/06*
> 
> *Back and Bis*
> 
> Wide grip pulldowns - 3 x 10 @ 42.5kgs
> 
> Close grip pullddowns - 3 x 10 @ 42.5kgs
> 
> T Row 3 x 10 @ 30kgs
> 
> Standy up sweepy things - 3 x 10 @ 30kgs
> 
> BB shrugs 3 x 10 @ 60kgs
> 
> DB shrugs 3 x 10 @ 25kgs
> 
> *Bicep curl machines - drop sets to buggery*


i'm resisting temptation to say something very very naughty.


----------



## vsideboy

weeman said:


> i'm resisting temptation to say something very very naughty.


resistance is futile mate, go on you know you wanna


----------



## Kate1976

vsideboy said:


> haha like the description, no idea what exercise it was you were doing, but sounds like fun.


Standing, bent from the waist, t-bar on upper cable and kinds pulled bar thru in sweeping movement from upper position to knees.........ohhh nope that still doesn't help does it...lol!



weeman said:


> i'm resisting temptation to say something very very naughty.


Very restrained for you ..... 



vsideboy said:


> resistance is futile mate, go on you know you wanna


Don't encourage him.....this a very serious journal and I won't have it hijacked and filled with smut :whistling:


----------



## Greyphantom

Kate1976 said:


> *Training 08/06*
> 
> *Back and Bis*
> 
> Wide grip pulldowns - 3 x 10 @ 42.5kgs
> 
> Close grip pullddowns - 3 x 10 @ 42.5kgs
> 
> T Row 3 x 10 @ 30kgs
> 
> Standy up sweepy things - 3 x 10 @ 30kgs
> 
> BB shrugs 3 x 10 @ 60kgs
> 
> DB shrugs 3 x 10 @ 25kgs
> 
> Bicep curl machines - drop sets to buggery
> 
> Ab circuit
> 
> *
> Lord i am gonna ache tomorrow...can't wait ...wiiiieeeerdo*


Join the club there lady... got doms today in the legs something rotten and a grin from ear to ear... 



Kate1976 said:


> Standing, bent from the waist, t-bar on upper cable and kinds pulled bar thru in sweeping movement from upper position to knees.........ohhh nope that still doesn't help does it...lol!


Sort of like pullovers but with a cable... for the lats/intercostals??


----------



## weeman

Kate1976 said:


> Standing, bent from the waist, t-bar on upper cable and kinds pulled bar thru in sweeping movement from upper position to knees.........ohhh nope that still doesn't help does it...lol!
> 
> Very restrained for you .....
> 
> *i know i know,normal services shall be resumed inside 12days:devil2:*
> 
> Don't encourage him.....this a very serious journal and I won't have it hijacked and filled with smut :whistling:


aaaw no fair :lol:


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 09/06*

*Shoulders*

BB Press - 3 x 10 @ 35kgs

Lateral raises - 3 x 10 @ 10kgs

DB front raises - 3 x 10 @ 7.5kgs

Plate raises - 3 x 10 @ 10kgs

DB Military Press - 3 x 10 @ 10kgs

Incline rear delt pull - 3 x 10 @ 17.5kgs

AM Fasted cardio - 40 mins

PM Cardio - 20 mins

Ab circuit

Feeling like a fatty bum bum.....only 7lbs up on stage weight but feel massive. Operation abs is back on until Sept and then the bulk starts !

Ohh appraisal time tomorrow ....whoopee


----------



## vsideboy

Kate1976 said:


> Body on body...hmmm I prefer to be more subtle. Never underestimate the power of very small lycra shorts and straight leg deadlifts
> 
> "Oh would you mind spotting from behind to ensure I hit the correct depth?" :whistling:


hmm serious journal thats not to be filled by smut? REALLY? :rockon:


----------



## vsideboy

Greyphantom said:


> Join the club there lady... got doms today in the legs something rotten and a grin from ear to ear...
> 
> Sort of like pullovers but with a cable... for the lats/intercostals??


Aye, my boobs are still aching from mondays chest session haha.

And I'm thinking its either a bent over tricep extension? Or bent over straight arm lat pulldown?

:cool2:


----------



## Kate1976

vsideboy said:


> Or bent over straight arm lat pulldown?
> 
> :cool2:


BIIIIIINGO ...that's what it was 

Tis a mere distant memory now....my shoulder ache like billyo today...still no pain no gain eh!


----------



## 3752

sounds like things are going well Kate don't worry about the 7lbs we can shift this for your runs along the beach in no time....lol


----------



## Kate1976

Pscarb said:


> sounds like things are going well Kate don't worry about the 7lbs we can shift this for your runs along the beach in no time....lol


Well hello  Yep things are going OK...am loving the afternoon carbs...things seem to be growing...which is nice 

How's the head...ready for the Universe??

Was happy with this , so thought I'd upload it .....


----------



## Greyphantom

Nice Kate... looking really good, great arms and shoulders looking good too...


----------



## vsideboy

damn you for being bigger than me!


----------



## stephy

lookin great hun keep it up


----------



## MissBC

hey babe looking awesome...... dont stress about the weight its natural after a show... you will loose it in no time

hows things anyway? catch up on fb soon? xx


----------



## Kate1976

Greyphantom said:


> Nice Kate... looking really good, great arms and shoulders looking good too...


Cheers GP...just gotta get em bigger and then hang onto them until May next year ...lol!



vsideboy said:


> damn you for being bigger than me!


Sorry mr...twas straight after a shoulder sess tho, so they were pumped!



stephy said:


> lookin great hun keep it up


Fanks hair twin  x



MissBC said:


> hey babe looking awesome...... dont stress about the weight its natural after a show... you will loose it in no time
> 
> hows things anyway? catch up on fb soon? xx


Nah trying not too......I hate the mirror and bikinis right now...the temptation to do fasted cardio everyday is overwhelming ...lol!

I am OK, apart from a mild case of man flu! Perhaps off to buy a new car at the weekend...well if my appraisal goes well today! Yeah defo catch up on FB soon x


----------



## 3752

i am good thanks Kate head is back on the plan starts monday for the Universe sort of semi dieting.....

don't forget to give me a call if you have any Q's you are not putting me out....


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 11/06*

OMFG i haven't trained legs for a while cos I hate em but decided to go for it yday .......the net result today is an inability to walk down stairs.....lol!

But gotta get the legs/butt in tip top shape for next years comp...so must start early!

Squats reeeeeaally hurt my hip.....need to get that seen to asap.

*Friday - Legs:*

Leg extensions 3x 10 - 55kgs - PB

Squats 3 x 10 - 50kg incl oly bar

Leg press 3 x 10 - 120kgs - PB

Lying leg curls 3 x 10 - 50kgs - PB

Walking lunges - yeeeeeeeaaaaack 

Glute workout

Standing calf raises 3 x 10 - 70kgs

Ab circuit

AM fasted cardio - 35mins xtrainer


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> i am good thanks Kate head is back on the plan starts monday for the Universe sort of semi dieting.....
> 
> *don't forget to give me a call if you have any Q's you are not putting me out....*


 :whistling: :whistling: I notice this post was missing from my journal Mr Scarb :lol: *:lol:* :lol:

Kate will text back today  was looking at Emma's dates and none there I like the look of ...will have a catch up tom evening if you are in x


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> :whistling: :whistling: I notice this post was missing from my journal Mr Scarb :lol: *:lol:* :lol:
> 
> Kate will text back today  was looking at Emma's dates and none there I like the look of ...will have a catch up tom evening if you are in x


yes but i told you this when we last spoke missy......both of you know you are not putting me out yet both of you keep getting your head messed up by thinking to much when you know that is my job :laugh:


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> yes but i told you this when we last spoke missy......both of you know you are not putting me out yet both of you keep getting your head messed up by thinking to much when you know that is my job :laugh:


A man telling women not to think too much :lol: :lol: :lol:

:ban:this moderator !

 cheers paul - you can expect a call next week then when I get the scales back :lol:


----------



## missuniverse 89

i wish you all the best, its always hard, i admire your focus and gumption,


----------



## vsideboy

Kate1976 said:


> *Training 11/06*
> 
> OMFG i haven't trained legs for a while cos I hate em but decided to go for it yday .......the net result today is an inability to walk down stairs.....lol!


snap

haha check out my last journal post.


----------



## 3752

No problem chick



Jem said:


> A man telling women not to think too much :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> :ban:this moderator !
> 
> cheers paul - you can expect a call next week then when I get the scales back :lol:


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 14/06*

Feeling pretty meh today...man flu is still hanging around and I have zero motivation.....boooo 

Standing BB curls - 3x 10 @ 20kgs

Seated DB curls 3 x 10 @ 12.5kgs

Preacher curls 3 x 10 @ 5kgs plates plus EZ curl bar

straight bar pulldown 3 x 10 @ 25kgs

rope flares 3 x 10 @ 20kgs

Bench dips 3 x 10 plus 15kg plate

Ab circuit

Could not be ****d to do any cardio...so didn't


----------



## vsideboy

man flu? bah you women don't know what man flu is, you get a slight little sniffle and you think its man flu, well its not cos you're not on deaths door missy!! Man flu would actually kill you if you got it (yes its that bad!)

As I've said many a time before, if you're feeling crap then don't bother with the gym, give your body a couple of days to fight the virus off before exerting yourself again (I just don't feel its worth pushing yourself for the sake of a day or 2 of healing!)


----------



## Greyphantom

Hope you are feeling better soon Kate... you going to the bedford show?


----------



## Kate1976

vsideboy said:


> man flu? bah you women don't know what man flu is, you get a slight little sniffle and you think its man flu, well its not cos you're not on deaths door missy!! Man flu would actually kill you if you got it (yes its that bad!)
> 
> As I've said many a time before, if you're feeling crap then don't bother with the gym, give your body a couple of days to fight the virus off before exerting yourself again (I just don't feel its worth pushing yourself for the sake of a day or 2 of healing!)


PMSL Dan.......it would actually kill me ...wow?? Reminds me of this clip...bluummin love this -






But I get too bored sat at home...yes i know i need to get a life!!



Greyphantom said:


> Hope you are feeling better soon Kate... you going to the bedford show?


Cheers GP......gonna try and make it....but am up north on Sat so might be too tight to get there for 1 on Sunday....booo


----------



## vsideboy

wow was that a documentary, it looked so real I wonder if they were actors or if it was a real life man cold?


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 19/06*

OK so after a work enforced gym break, I am back on the waggon.

Have eaten and drunk waaaaaay too much crap whilst away with work and gained 5lbs this week wtf!! Operation abs is now back in full effect!

Probably gonna regret this but worked back and shoulders today...hmmm bring on tomorrow!

*Shoulders*

BB press 3 x 10 @ 35kg - did 40kgs for 3 

DB side laterals 3 x 10 @ 10kgs

Front raise with plate supersetted with DBs 3 x 10 with 15kg plate and 5kg DBs - PB :bounce:

Rear delts 3 x10 @ 17.5kgs

*Back*

BB shrugs 3 x 10 @ 60kgs

Wide grip pulldowns - 3 x 10 @ 42.5kgs

Close grip pullddowns - 3 x 10 @ 42.5kgs

Seated row 3 x 10 @ 42.5kgs

Standy up sweepy things - 3 x 10 @ 35kgs

Ab circuit

30 mins cardio....I am fecked!

Have order some straps......my forearms get so pumped that I can't lift!

I know I call pull heavier but the cramps get too bad....is it wrong that i am excited to see what i can pull with straps??


----------



## Greyphantom

Kate1976 said:


> Have order some straps......my forearms get so pumped that I can't lift!
> 
> I know I call pull heavier but the cramps get too bad...*.is it wrong that i am excited to see what i can pull with straps?*?


Now thats a dangerous statement to make on this board, especially if Mr Weeman gets a hint of it... 

Nice work there Kate... you are gonna be sore in the next couple of days...


----------



## weeman

Kate1976 said:


> *Training 19/06*
> 
> OK so after a work enforced gym break, I am back on the waggon.
> 
> Have eaten and drunk waaaaaay too much crap whilst away with work and gained 5lbs this week wtf!! Operation abs is now back in full effect!
> 
> Probably gonna regret this but worked back and shoulders today...hmmm bring on tomorrow!
> 
> *Shoulders*
> 
> BB press 3 x 10 @ 35kg - did 40kgs for 3
> 
> DB side laterals 3 x 10 @ 10kgs
> 
> Front raise with plate supersetted with DBs 3 x 10 with 15kg plate and 5kg DBs - PB :bounce:
> 
> Rear delts 3 x10 @ 17.5kgs
> 
> *Back*
> 
> BB shrugs 3 x 10 @ 60kgs
> 
> Wide grip pulldowns - 3 x 10 @ 42.5kgs
> 
> Close grip pullddowns - 3 x 10 @ 42.5kgs
> 
> Seated row 3 x 10 @ 42.5kgs
> 
> Standy up sweepy things - 3 x 10 @ 35kgs
> 
> Ab circuit
> 
> 30 mins cardio....I am fecked!
> 
> Have order some straps......my forearms get so pumped that I can't lift!
> 
> I know I call pull heavier but the cramps get too bad....*is it wrong that i am excited to see what i can pull with straps??*





Greyphantom said:


> Now thats a dangerous statement to make on this board, especially if Mr Weeman gets a hint of it...


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :devil2:


----------



## Greyphantom

weeman said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :devil2:


LMAO... thats even quicker than I thought!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ser

You are awffy quiet Kate...you okay hun?

Normally i just read and don't post...


----------



## Kate1976

Mrs Weeman said:


> You are awffy quiet Kate...you okay hun?
> 
> Normally i just read and don't post...


Ahhh hello Mrs Wee...pleasure to have you in my journal 

BTW ...loved the thong squat ...lol!

The weekend was spent not training, so no real updates as such....but trained legs last night so here we go......BTW I hate legs...hate...hate ..hate - they are so weak! Defo have to work on them for next yr....

*Training 21/06*

*Legs*

Leg press 3 x 10 @ 140kgs - PB

Leg extensions 3 x 10 @ 50kgs

Lying leg curl 3 x 10 @ 50kgs

Standing calf raise 3 x 10 @ 70kgs

Walking lunges with kgs dbs

Then I attempted to free squat...laughable....I have to squat with 10kgs plates under my heels...if don't I'm like a weeble ...lol!

Not sure why....poor glutes....lack of mobilisation in hips....too much heel wearing..lol! Either way..will be squatting with plates until i can get it sorted out....frustrating!


----------



## Ser

I do read, just don't really know anything about training so can't really comment alot of the time...but i'm learning

Bri offered that wee tip to me this morning about the plates under my heels...i was saying i think i have to get used to the movement as i felt wobbly lol, thought it was just cause it was new to me...

Legs for me today, just leaving...so will try that and see if it helps any!

LOL at the thong squat...there was a polish guy in who didn't know where to look:lol: Haven't been barred from the gym...so am wondering how far i can push it:laugh: The whole place is covered by CCTV so at least i'm giving someone something fun to look at:laugh:


----------



## Kate1976

Mrs Weeman said:


> I do read, just don't really know anything about training so can't really comment alot of the time...but i'm learning
> 
> Bri offered that wee tip to me this morning about the plates under my heels...i was saying i think i have to get used to the movement as i felt wobbly lol, thought it was just cause it was new to me...
> 
> Legs for me today, just leaving...so will try that and see if it helps any!
> 
> LOL at the thong squat...there was a polish guy in who didn't know where to look:lol: Haven't been barred from the gym...so am wondering how far i can push it:laugh: The whole place is covered by CCTV so at least i'm giving someone something fun to look at:laugh:


Non-training banter is also appreciated 

Interested to see how you go with the plates hen.......I tried without, just using the bar...nada couldn't even get down for fear of making a total tool of myself...lol!

Inserted some plates (OK that sounds wrong!!) et volia....50kgs squats straight off the bat!

Gooooo on wear your 5 inchers  give em something to stare at!


----------



## defdaz

I squat with ickle plates under my heels too Kate (and an insert in my left trainer as my left leg is shorter than my other one!). Biomechanics hey - we all have different torso / upper leg / lower leg proportions and some can squat fine, others need to raise their heels to keep a good position (not be leant over too far forward) / shift centre of gravity back a bit etc.

It's all good! :thumb:


----------



## TprLG

defdaz said:


> *I squat with ickle plates under my heels too Kate *(and an insert in my left trainer as my left leg is shorter than my other one!). Biomechanics hey - we all have different torso / upper leg / lower leg proportions and some can squat fine, others need to raise their heels to keep a good position (not be leant over too far forward) / shift centre of gravity back a bit etc.
> 
> It's all good! :thumb:


Me too! I can't get past 90 degrees without falling over without them if I'm squating narrow. OK with sumos or anything wider than shoulder width but my quads are lagging I'm finding narrow front squats with my heels on a plate helps load up my stubborn @rse quads that are refusing to grow!! I wonder if it has anything to do with the ratio between the length of upper to lower leg?! Or hip width. Or anything else that might affect angulation?! I really don't know but if it works it works right!? Woohoo :bounce:


----------



## Kate1976

defdaz said:


> I squat with ickle plates under my heels too Kate (and an insert in my left trainer as my left leg is shorter than my other one!). Biomechanics hey - we all have different torso / upper leg / lower leg proportions and some can squat fine, others need to raise their heels to keep a good position (not be leant over too far forward) / shift centre of gravity back a bit etc.
> 
> It's all good! :thumb:





TprLG said:


> Me too! I can't get past 90 degrees without falling over without them if I'm squating narrow. OK with sumos or anything wider than shoulder width but my quads are lagging I'm finding narrow front squats with my heels on a plate helps load up my stubborn @rse quads that are refusing to grow!! I wonder if it has anything to do with the ratio between the length of upper to lower leg?! Or hip width. Or anything else that might affect angulation?! I really don't know but if it works it works right!? Woohoo :bounce:


Ahhh cheers peeps...that's cool then...I am not alone or a long legged freak!! Thanks for commenting 

The chap I was training with (pro rugby player) was trying to stiffle laughter at my plateless attempts  From now on... plates it shall be.....hmmm interested to see how much I can push now :thumb:


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 22/06*

*Bis & Tris*

BB curls 3 x 10 @ 25kgs

Close grip BB curls 3 x 10 @ 15kgs - liked this

Seated DB curls 3 x 10 @ 10kgs - toyed with a few at 12.5kgs

Preacher curls 3 x 10 @ 5kgs plates plus EZ bar

Kneeling Rope flares 3 x 10 @ 20kgs....lord these burned like a mofo!

Straight bar pressdowns 3 x 10 @ 35kgs

Abs circuit

Cardio 30 mins xtrainer & 10 mins stair master.....machine of the deeeeevil........was sweating a treat....might introduce this into prep cardio?


----------



## Ser

Kate1976 said:


> Non-training banter is also appreciated
> 
> You don't want to say something like that to me:devil2: I'm possibly worse than weeslut!:laugh: In saying that...he would be suicidal if you paid me more attention than him...and the fooker ain't leaving me with the two kids on my own:cursing: :laugh:
> 
> Interested to see how you go with the plates hen.......I tried without, just using the bar...nada couldn't even get down for fear of making a total tool of myself...lol!
> 
> The plates made it possible for me to do the movement without falling on my ass, i don't care if i make a fool of myself down there...i got bigger biceps than most of them anyway, and thats what counts...innit:lol: :lol:
> 
> *Inserted some plates* (OK that sounds wrong!!) et volia....50kgs squats straight off the bat!
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen:whistling:
> 
> Gooooo on wear your 5 inchers  give em something to stare at!


Even my funeral shoes are higher than 5"...may buy a wee pair that are less comical and do a vid for a giggle.



TprLG said:


> Me too! I can't get past 90 degrees without falling over without them if I'm squating narrow. OK with sumos or anything wider than shoulder width but my quads are lagging I'm finding narrow front squats with my heels on a plate helps load up my stubborn @rse quads that are refusing to grow!! I wonder if it has anything to do with the ratio between the length of upper to lower leg?! Or hip width. Or anything else that might affect angulation?! I really don't know but if it works it works right!? Woohoo :bounce:


My hips are badly misaligned...could that have something to do with it in my case? Cause my balance is rubbish! Bri said it was very noticeable how 'out' they were today:eek:


----------



## Críostóir

óla kate Im finally payin your journal some well deserved attention :thumb:


----------



## Ser

Kate1976 said:


> *Training 22/06*
> 
> *Bis & Tris*
> 
> BB curls 3 x 10 @ 25kgs
> 
> Close grip BB curls 3 x 10 @ 15kgs - liked this
> 
> Seated DB curls 3 x 10 @ 10kgs - toyed with a few at 12.5kgs
> 
> Preacher curls 3 x 10 @ 5kgs plates plus EZ bar
> 
> Kneeling Rope flares 3 x 10 @ 20kgs....lord these burned like a mofo!
> 
> Straight bar pressdowns 3 x 10 @ 35kgs
> 
> Abs circuit
> 
> Cardio 30 mins xtrainer & 10 mins *stair master*.....machine of the deeeeevil........was sweating a treat....*might introduce this into prep cardio?*


Comes highly recommended:thumbup1:


----------



## Kate1976

Mrs Weeman said:


> Even my funeral shoes are higher than 5"...may buy a wee pair that are less comical and do a vid for a giggle.
> 
> My hips are badly misaligned...could that have something to do with it in my case? Cause my balance is rubbish! Bri said it was very noticeable how 'out' they were today:eek:


Yeah just a smart pair of 3 inch slingbacks should do it ...lol! I would imagine that misaligned hips would defo have summat to do with it Ser!! Do you get any pain?



Callofthewild said:


> óla kate Im finally payin your journal some well deserved attention :thumb:


Why thanks kind sir 



Mrs Weeman said:


> Comes highly recommended:thumbup1:


Really...only did 10 mins and I was pouring with sweat!! Plus it requires co-ordination...which I don't really have alot of ...lol!


----------



## Ser

yes, lots of pain, causes issues with knees and ankles, back etc. Got arthritis in almost every joint in my bod(which i think is related to being so misaligned that i crack and crunch as i move-like the old skeleton cartoons)


----------



## TprLG

Mrs Weeman said:


> My hips are badly misaligned...could that have something to do with it in my case? Cause my balance is rubbish! Bri said it was very noticeable how 'out' they were today:eek:


Could be!! Can't say or sure Mrswee. I'm not an expert in biomechanics (or anything else for that matter :lol: ). Might be worth seeing someone who is though! I went to see this guy some months back because I pranged my trap doing squats so badly I was walking round like a hunchback!!? Weird I know! Anyway, he put it all down to the fact that my left foot is a bit flatter than my right foot which affects my ankles and knees, then hips and causes me to rotate slightly to the left when I squat. I'd never have put a pranged trap down to flat feet! But I had some insoles made to level me out and haven't suffered since. What I'm getting at is when it comes to alignment and that sort of thing its not always obvious what causing it so it may well be worth looking into it further i you can find someone who knows what they'e on about. Thats often the tricky part though right :-/


----------



## Ser

aye, docs just want to give me pain relief...no way i'm starting all that pain relief shenanigans! They(docs) just hide the pain with magic pills and forget about you.....


----------



## TprLG

Mrs Weeman said:


> aye, docs just want to give me pain relief...no way i'm starting all that pain relief shenanigans! They(docs) just hide the pain with magic pills and forget about you.....


Aye, I dispair! When I was a little chubber and my blood pressure was high they were like "'ere, 'ave some pills" rather than telling me to pull my finger out and get some exercise and stop eating ****e. I guess thats the thing with GPs. They're not specialistS so tHey have to know a little bit about everything but not everything about something IYKWIM. Pills are the easy answer :sad:


----------



## vsideboy

Mrs Weeman said:


> Even my funeral shoes are higher than 5"


haha Mrs Weeman you are AWESOME!! :thumb:

Morning Kate, hope all is well.


----------



## ElfinTan

I started squatting with plates under my heels and now when doing heavy squats i always use squatting shoes with have a riased wooden heel. Couple of things i will add though is always try to squat in footwear that has a solid heel....so not the squishy air jordon type trainers. These are not made for heavy load bearing so once you add the bar and weight to your shoulders and go down into the squat the heels will just squish down and tip you back. Plus Kate, you have TRES long legs so will have to go for a wider stance, as mentioned it just different biomechanics. My stance is wide and it hasn't done me any harm.


----------



## Kate1976

Cheers for all the advice peers..its appreciated..looks like the plates are staying for the time being.

OK have been away with work for a few days in Portugal...I know..hard life eh! The hotel gym was friggen awesome too...got a few looks as I was working shoulders.

It seems that most women in Portugal are cardio bunnies...lol!

Off to memorial do tomorrow up North  so will be having a few days orf training.

*Training 23/06*

*
*

*
Shoulders*

BB Press - 3 x 10 @ 35kgs

Lateral raises - 3 x 10 @ 10kgs

DB front raises - 3 x 10 @ 7.5kgs

Plate raises - 3 x 10 @ 10kgs

DB Military Press - 3 x 10 @ 10kgs

Incline rear delt pull - 3 x 10 @ 17.5kgs

AM Fasted cardio - 40 mins

*Training 25/06*

*Back*

Wide grip pulldowns - 3 x 10 @ 42.5kgs

Close grip pullddowns - 3 x 10 @ 42.5kgs

Standy up sweepy things - 3 x 10 @ 30kgs

DB rows - 3 x 10 @ 20kgs

BB shrugs 3 x 10 @ 60kgs

Fasted cardio - 40 mins

Ohhhh lookey see  http://www.nabba.co.uk/gallery/2010/midlands/Miss%20Toned/album/index.html


----------



## defdaz

Did you have any tosta mistas while you were there? We lived off them when we went to portugal for five weeks lol! Sounds like you have a great job Kate! :thumb:

Impressive workout too - 10kg side raises?! Blimey! I don't really know what standy up sweepy things are though :lol:


----------



## Kate1976

defdaz said:


> Did you have any tosta mistas while you were there? We lived off them when we went to portugal for five weeks lol! Sounds like you have a great job Kate! :thumb:
> 
> Impressive workout too - 10kg side raises?! Blimey! I don't really know what standy up sweepy things are though :lol:


Hey there ...nope none of those were consumed....tried to stay lo carbish whilst there as the food at the hotel was amazing!

Yeah my job is OK...I'm an Events Manager, so I get to see a bit of the world but it does get in the way of training sometimes  Am off to Budapest this week!

Yeah the shoulders are fairly strong and my fave part to train...but I do tend to make alot of noise whilst doing them...lol!

Once the buda trip is outta the way its time to nail the diet down hard!


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 28/06*

*Back and bis*

My straps have arrived ...woo hoo so was up for some pbs..didn't disappoint myself!

BB curls - 3 x 10 @ 25kg..tried for 30kgs ..not a hope!

Seated DB curls - 10kgs, 12.5kgs, 12.5gs - got a massive pump!

BB shrugs 3 x 10 @ 80kgs - PB :bounce:

Wide grip pulldowns - 42.5kgs, 42.5kgs, 50kgs - PB :bounce:

Close grip pullddowns - 42.5kgs, 42.5kgs, 50kgs - PB:bounce:

Seated row 42.5kgs, 42.5kgs, 50kgs - PB :bounce:

So its safe to say that the straps were a good investment 

Ab circuit

30 mins cardio....eat, pack and the sleeps! Am away yet again


----------



## defdaz

Couldn't imagine doing back and bi's without straps... erm maybe that's why my forearms are so crap!? :lol:

You are really strong Kate, very very impressive weights. :thumb: Enjoy Budapest... Wise Man once say... You only grow while you're out the gym...


----------



## Kate1976

defdaz said:


> Couldn't imagine doing back and bi's without straps... erm maybe that's why my forearms are so crap!? :lol:
> 
> You are really strong Kate, very very impressive weights. :thumb: Enjoy Budapest... Wise Man once say... You only grow while you're out the gym...


Yeah that's why I got em Daz...forearms would cramp/pump madly beforehand...was nice to be able to just lift 

Ahh thanks mr...form could be better tbh. Yeah I know eat, sleep grow.....but i miss training when I can't go..what a saddo!


----------



## vsideboy

Morning Kate, hope you're well.

Nice one on the pics, looking good.

p.s. you're on a proper website now so you're almost semi-famous!! woot can I have your autograph pleeb

:bounce:


----------



## Kate1976

vsideboy said:


> Morning Kate, hope you're well.
> 
> Nice one on the pics, looking good.
> 
> p.s. you're on a proper website now so you're almost semi-famous!! woot can I have your autograph pleeb
> 
> :bounce:


Morgen Dan.....I'm very well mr...hope you are good too..how long till the big day??

Yeah and .......and...our (Jem & I) NABBA heat was on Sky TV the other day...so I am officially famous ..lol!

Where has the sun gone??


----------



## vsideboy

aye I'm good, although think I'm getting smaller and weaker boohoo.

ages and ages yet <cough 29 days!>

blimey, proper famous

oh and its sunny here, bucketing down this morning so my planned 430 bike ride went to pot, but now nice and warm out there so will just have to hit the bike after my push sesh tonight.


----------



## Kate1976

vsideboy said:


> aye I'm good, although think I'm getting smaller and weaker boohoo.
> 
> ages and ages yet <cough 29 days!>
> 
> blimey, proper famous
> 
> oh and its sunny here, bucketing down this morning so my planned 430 bike ride went to pot, but now nice and warm out there so will just have to hit the bike after my push sesh tonight.


Smaller is good right? Why do you think weaker...shifting less weight?

WOW...not long now...you ready?

Am off to Budapest today.... sounds v ghey but travelling all the time does get v boring...plus you never catch up on your day to day work.

BTW - what do you do for a living?


----------



## vsideboy

yeah just feel like I'm not trying hard enough cos I'm always weak after 1 set haha.

I don't know, ya do all this stuff as best you can, get told off for overtraining so cut down a bit on the time you're at the gym, then see a mate with his shirt off over the weekend and he's frickin huge, does 2 sessions a week for about 3 hours each, trains everything in the same session, doesn't eat very much or particulary well. Just seems annoying thats all, guess I'm on a downer today.

aye not long, but we are pretty much ready, just got the small matter of paying for everything to look forwards to in the next couple of weeks, oh joy, what do you mean you want 2000 just for a room, a dodgy dj and some bent corner sandwiches, hang on you mean I don't actually buy shares in the company with that money I just get to borrow a big room for a few hours, brilliant! For some reason I'm just thinking of the old dj from dizzy rascals last video, just see our families bopping away to some golden oldies and bed by 10 haha.

Aye don't do too much jet setting, but I guess its noce if you like that kind of thing, I'm not an overly people person so pretty much most people do something that pi**es me off, hence I also hate shopping (granny's leaving their trolley in the middle of the aisles = GGGRRRRR!!)

I'm kind of an IT geek I reckon. See they even have a smiley for me.

:cool2:


----------



## Kate1976

vsideboy said:


> yeah just feel like I'm not trying hard enough cos I'm always weak after 1 set haha.
> 
> I don't know, ya do all this stuff as best you can, get told off for overtraining so cut down a bit on the time you're at the gym, then see a mate with his shirt off over the weekend and he's frickin huge, does 2 sessions a week for about 3 hours each, trains everything in the same session, doesn't eat very much or particulary well. Just seems annoying thats all, guess I'm on a downer today.
> 
> aye not long, but we are pretty much ready, just got the small matter of paying for everything to look forwards to in the next couple of weeks, oh joy, what do you mean you want 2000 just for a room, a dodgy dj and some bent corner sandwiches, hang on you mean I don't actually buy shares in the company with that money I just get to borrow a big room for a few hours, brilliant! For some reason I'm just thinking of the old dj from dizzy rascals last video, just see our families bopping away to some golden oldies and bed by 10 haha.
> 
> Aye don't do too much jet setting, but I guess its noce if you like that kind of thing, I'm not an overly people person so pretty much most people do something that pi**es me off, hence I also hate shopping (granny's leaving their trolley in the middle of the aisles = GGGRRRRR!!)
> 
> I'm kind of an IT geek I reckon. See they even have a smiley for me.
> 
> :cool2:


Hey that's genetics for ya D...can't beat them...tis annoying tho! I have a friend who has such a ****e diet and has abs all year round...wtf! I have to do 4 million hrs of cardio to see them !!

Ah the wedding will be ace... gotta love wedding dancing...as long as someone does the running man and another runs and skids on their knees...Peter Kay stylee...then your work is complete 

Travelling sucketh big time...gets in the way of training and dieting...its not easy getting protein power thru in your hand luggage ya know!

Hey ho at least am growing


----------



## vsideboy

Kate1976 said:


> Hey that's genetics for ya D...can't beat them...tis annoying tho! I have a friend who has such a ****e diet and has abs all year round...wtf! I have to do 4 million hrs of cardio to see them !!
> 
> Ah the wedding will be ace... gotta love wedding dancing...as long as someone does the running man and another runs and skids on their knees...Peter Kay stylee...then your work is complete
> 
> Travelling sucketh big time...gets in the way of training and dieting...its not easy getting protein power thru in your hand luggage ya know!
> 
> Hey ho at least am growing


I'd just chuck it in the suitcase and have done with it, as long as its in some original packaging then they shouldn't have a problem with it.

Don't think you can get chocolate flavoured coke can ya? So sniffer dogs won't be fussed with it either.

Aye, looking good there chic. :bounce:


----------



## WRT

Are you doing the show with Jem again this year Kate? Back's still looking good!


----------



## Kate1976

vsideboy said:


> I'd just chuck it in the suitcase and have done with it, as long as its in some original packaging then they shouldn't have a problem with it.
> 
> Don't think you can get chocolate flavoured coke can ya? So sniffer dogs won't be fussed with it either.
> 
> Aye, looking good there chic. :bounce:


LOL....I fank you!



WRT said:


> Are you doing the show with Jem again this year Kate? Back's still looking good!


Hey Tom......nope... in all honestly I couldn't be ****d to diet again so soon. Am gonna take a year out to bulk and build me some musclage.....trying to keep reasonably lean thru summer (as I am terribly vain!) and then as soon as Sept rocks up...on goes the winter coat!

How's you doing?


----------



## WRT

Yeah I'm good thanks, decided to stay now  LOL. How was Budapest?


----------



## Guest

great stomach there... good luck with the new plan =] I just started a new one too... see where i land in before end of the year.


----------



## Kate1976

WRT said:


> Yeah I'm good thanks, decided to stay now  LOL. How was Budapest?


Cool cool....good man 

The trip to Budapest was good...twas v hot and ended in a 5hr delay at the airport...deep joy!


----------



## WRT

Kate1976 said:


> Cool cool....good man
> 
> The trip to Budapest was good...twas v hot and ended in a *5hr delay at the airport*...deep joy!


I saw that on facebook:lol: Ah well least you're home now


----------



## Kate1976

NikstaC said:


> great stomach there... good luck with the new plan =] I just started a new one too... see where i land in before end of the year.


Cheers - doesn't look like that now.....damn eating normally 

Good luck with your plan fella.. have you got a journal to keep you in check?



WRT said:


> I saw that on facebook:lol: Ah well least you're home now


Man....I very nearly had fisty cuffs with the bird in duty free.....just give me the damn Haribos biiiiaaatch!! :cursing:


----------



## vsideboy

Kate1976 said:


> Man....I very nearly had fisty cuffs with the bird in duty free.....just give me the damn Haribos biiiiaaatch!! :cursing:


that would've been funny to watch


----------



## Kate1976

vsideboy said:


> that would've been funny to watch


I would beaten her ass doooooooown!

So fasted cardio is done.....off to get tattoo sorted, then gym for legs and abs....blllleurgh 

Still the sun is a shining so all is well with the world :bounce:


----------



## Jem

did you go for ribs tat then ? what sort of design ? xx


----------



## vsideboy

Kate1976 said:


> I would beaten her ass doooooooown!
> 
> So fasted cardio is done.....off to get tattoo sorted, then gym for legs and abs....blllleurgh
> 
> Still the sun is a shining so all is well with the world :bounce:


I know ya would babe, still be funny as f**k to watch though.


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> did you go for ribs tat then ? what sort of design ? xx


Hey Em - have changed mind and gone for a design down spine.....just gotta get the design sorted now 



vsideboy said:


> I know ya would babe, still be funny as f**k to watch though.


Yeah she very nearly gotta a punch in the piehole!

Well legs turned into chest & tris yday and a very poor session at that...heart just wasn't in it....still got some new trainers..which was nice!

Cable crossovers @ 25kgs

Incline bench @ 15kgs...weak

Incline flys @ 10kgs

Rope pulls @ 25kgs

Straight bar pushdowns @ 30kgs

Cardio @ 30 mins

Ab circuit

I now have no more trips abroad until Oct...so the diet gets nailed down tomorrow and cardio starts in earnest


----------



## defdaz

Tattoo's... :no: :crying:

Great news about the summer off from travelling with work... get it on!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Kate1976

defdaz said:


> Tattoo's... :no: :crying:
> 
> Great news about the summer off from travelling with work... get it on!! :thumbup1:


Not a fan of tatts then Daz?

Am on it like a car bonnet 

*Training 05/06*

*
*

*
Legs*

Leg press 3 x 10 @ 140kgs

Leg extensions 3 x 10 @ 60kgs - PB

Lying leg curl 3 x 10 @ 50kgs

Standing calf raise 3 x 10 @ 75kgs - PB

Walking lunges with 6 kgs dbs

Squats with plates under heels - 50kgs

Glute routine with ankle weights

Abs

25mins cardio

Christ on a bike...my ass already hurts...not looking forward to the DOMs from this session!

Had a very pleasurable day test driving cars  I have chosen my new baby....a Nissan 350z GT......man it sounds a m a z i n g! I am in love


----------



## defdaz

Can't stand them, especially on girls. Sorry :lol: My bro is a tattoo artist and is plastered in the things, and now his 18 and 16 year old daughters are getting more and more too 

Plus I'd never be able to come up with a design for a tat that I wouldn't get bored of and then regret having.

Wow, great car! I am not envious at all. Nope. ... :crying:


----------



## Jem

Love those cars - went out with a fella who had one - he was a [email protected] but I loved the car  woof cant wait to go out with you in that YAY xx

Oh and spine design was my next project :-((((((


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> Oh and spine design was my next project :-((((((


*wails* :lol:


----------



## Jem

it was gonna be massive as well dazzler ....oh well !hahah


----------



## WRT

You're buying a 350z? Can I marry you?

I want a full sleeve tat, still have found the basis for a design I like yet! Any sort of design you got in mind?

Good job on the session:thumbup1:


----------



## Kate1976

defdaz said:


> Can't stand them, especially on girls. Sorry :lol: My bro is a tattoo artist and is plastered in the things, and now his 18 and 16 year old daughters are getting more and more too
> 
> Plus I'd never be able to come up with a design for a tat that I wouldn't get bored of and then regret having.
> 
> Wow, great car! I am not envious at all. Nope. ... :crying:


Nah worries D...it would be a boring old world if we were all the same 

Its gonna be a saying which kinda represents where i have come from over the last 12 mths!



Jem said:


> Love those cars - went out with a fella who had one - he was a [email protected] but I loved the car  woof cant wait to go out with you in that YAY xx
> 
> Oh and spine design was my next project :-((((((


I will drive it up to Brum in Nov and we can go for a spin...just don't get Jan Tana on me seats ..lol!

Ahhh do it...s'not like we live near each other chick!



WRT said:


> You're buying a 350z? Can I marry you?
> 
> I want a full sleeve tat, still have found the basis for a design I like yet! Any sort of design you got in mind?
> 
> Good job on the session:thumbup1:


Yes indeed...black with black leather :thumb: Feel free to join the queue of one Tom..and yes that includes you 

Fanks ........felt weak tho...not enough food today!


----------



## Greyphantom

I like a tat on a girl, as long as its tasteful... just make sure you choose the right one for you though... it took me years to look for the right one for me, and even then I had to make my own and took it in to the artist who did a great job... I will be getting another one on the other arm (a dragon with characters that goes shoulder to elbow)... my only regret is that I didnt get it bigger...


----------



## ElfinTan

Tattoo's are 'orrible:whistling: :tongue:


----------



## vsideboy

WRT said:


> You're buying a 350z? Can I marry you?





Kate1976 said:


> Feel free to join the queue of one Tom..and yes that includes you  !


damnit missed my chance..... hang on I'm already getting married in a few weeks, so guess its sorry Kate, you missed your chance haha.


----------



## Kate1976

Greyphantom said:


> I like a tat on a girl, as long as its tasteful... just make sure you choose the right one for you though... it took me years to look for the right one for me, and even then I had to make my own and took it in to the artist who did a great job... I will be getting another one on the other arm (a dragon with characters that goes shoulder to elbow)... my only regret is that I didnt get it bigger...


Yep totally agreed GP......have waited a looooong time to find something which I want to put on my body forever! Does the dragon in your tatt mean anything? Any symbolism?



ElfinTan said:


> Tattoo's are 'orrible:whistling: :tongue:


See I knew you'd say that Tan :whistling: Hateful things eh!

Hope u are well chick...



vsideboy said:


> damnit missed my chance..... hang on I'm already getting married in a few weeks, so guess its sorry Kate, you missed your chance haha.


God damn it ...another one passes me by  Blimey...a few weeks is that all?

*Training - 06/06*

*Back & Bis*

Seated DB curls @ 12.5kgs....puuuuuuuumped!

Preacher curls with EZ bar + 5kgs...can't seem to get past this?

BB curls @ 25ks.....v difficult as the muscle was so pumped!

Trap shrugs @ 80kgs :bounce: me likey

Seated row @ 50kgs - PB

Widegrip lat pulldowns @ 42.5kg

Closegrip pulldowns @ 50kgs - PB

DB rows @ 20kgs

All in all a good session methinks.....but I have totally fallen outta love with cardio - which is kinda annoying as I don't wanna turn into a fatty fat fat!

Diet is OK but am uber hungry all the time....cue Kate sitting in bed last night eating dried banana chips......and that my friends is how rock and roll my life is!


----------



## vsideboy

aye damn right BLIMEY!!

not long now babe, 22 days crikey!


----------



## defdaz

Each time I come in here I think I need to lift bigger weights in the gym!!  :lol:

Oooh banana chips... sounds lush. Then again I think that about most food these days heh.

Cardio does suck but at the gym they keep showing the new Katie Perry 'California girls' music video so that keeps me going a while lol!


----------



## Greyphantom

Kate1976 said:


> Yep totally agreed GP......have waited a looooong time to find something which I want to put on my body forever! Does the dragon in your tatt mean anything? Any symbolism?


The one I have now has two dragons on the side of some characters and symbols that have meaning... dragons for longevity, strength and power... characters I have now mean mind body and soul... so it all ties in... looks like your training is going great too, keep up the good work...


----------



## Kate1976

If anyone knows a person 'who can make people disappear' please PM me ......

Why can people not act with honor and respect  ??


----------



## defdaz

You ok mate?


----------



## Kate1976

defdaz said:


> You ok mate?


Yeah yeah cheers Daz....just the cheatin, barsteward of an ex being a total numpty - well that's the polite word anyhoo!

Word to the wise (for those that read this journal!) never buy houses with someone without having a cohabiting contract drawn up.......lesson learned for Katiecoo......but an expensive one! :cursing:


----------



## vsideboy

Kate, I'm sure theres plenty of big guys on here who could pop over and help out. Maybe bake them some low carb high protein cookies in return???

Its unfortunate that some people are just born to make others lives difficult.


----------



## defdaz

Rubbish, sorry Kate. Karma - he'll get his. :thumb:


----------



## Kate1976

vsideboy said:


> Kate, I'm sure theres plenty of big guys on here who could pop over and help out. Maybe bake them some low carb high protein cookies in return???
> 
> Its unfortunate that some people are just born to make others lives difficult.


Ain't that the truth 



defdaz said:


> Rubbish, sorry Kate. Karma - he'll get his. :thumb:


Hey Daz...if only i could believe in karma...so far karma sucks!

Training

Sat 10/07

Shoulders

Usually my fave but my head just isn't in it at the moment 

Need a kick up the ass and to stop feeling sorry for myself.. diet is ****e...can't be ****d with cardio.....Monday I start back on it!

BB press - 40kgs to failure

Side lat raises - 10kgs

Rear delt cable pulls - 15kgs

Front plate raises - 15kgs

Military press - 15kgs..so weak on this

Rear delt machine - 55kgs

Cardio - 20mins


----------



## Jem

Yeah bake cakes for boys kate ....what a good idea ...NOT LOL ;-)

Coo? - think of the car .....and if you wanna, call me - it's the number ending 203 from now on xxx [promise I will pick up hah]


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Yeah bake cakes for boys kate ....what a good idea ...NOT LOL ;-)
> 
> Coo? - think of the car .....and if you wanna, call me - it's the number ending 203 from now on xxx [promise I will pick up hah]


Me bake?? The closest I get to baking is making protein bars and then freezing them...none of this baking lark 

Hmmm car is kinda on hold until the house crap is sorted...can't have more debt! Cheers for the offer ladio...will take you up on that 

So I meant to start back on fasted cardio today, but seeing as my neighbours kept me awake till 3am, I couldn't actually get up when the alarm went off...epic fail!

Memo to self.....find and buy a 2nd hand xtrainer to do fasted cardio instead of having to drive 20 mins to get to gym!


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 12/07*

*Bis, Abs & Cardio*

Short sess yday due to personal shiss.......

BB curls - 25kgs

Seated BD Curls - 12.5kgs

Preacher Curls - 6.25kgs - PB

Then 30 mins cardio!

On the upside, I managed to heave my carcass outta bed this morning for fasted cardio and loved it! Made the stairmaster my biiiiaaatch...lol!

20 mins Stairbiatch

20 mins bike

Hanging leg raises

Russian twists

On the downside its legs tonight booooooooo.....why do they have be my weakest part and I hate doing them :cursing:


----------



## Magic Torch

Kate1976 said:


> On the downside its legs tonight booooooooo.....why do they have be my weakest part and I hate doing them :cursing:


Change them up! Split them and do them with differnet things, maybe Quads and Traps then Hams and Delts?! They may grow better too!


----------



## Kate1976

Magic Torch said:


> Change them up! Split them and do them with differnet things, maybe Quads and Traps then Hams and Delts?! They may grow better too!


Oh yeah ...good idea MT.....quads and traps it is today


----------



## Magic Torch

Kate1976 said:


> Oh yeah ...good idea MT.....quads and traps it is today


They will respond better - well they did for me, give it a couple of days before hammies. I always used to find by the time I got to hammies after quads I was cained and used to half ass it....

Always when you get bored change things up. No point being defeated before you've lifted a weight!


----------



## MissBC

Kate1976 said:


> Memo to self.....find and buy a 2nd hand xtrainer to do fasted cardio instead of having to drive 20 mins to get to gym!


go power walking? cheap and you can do it from home!


----------



## RACK

Karma will come back round. Trust me, I got a big bad dose of it a few weeks ago but now we're back on level ground I'm doing ok


----------



## Kate1976

Magic Torch said:


> They will respond better - well they did for me, give it a couple of days before hammies. I always used to find by the time I got to hammies after quads I was cained and used to half ass it....
> 
> Always when you get bored change things up. No point being defeated before you've lifted a weight!


Yeah I hear you on the half ****d part! Yep need to change up my entire routine tbh....a task for the weekend perhaps??



MissBC said:


> go power walking? cheap and you can do it from home!


Yep do that now Bri.... but am thinking about the 'orrible, cold, dark winter months to come when pounding the streets won't be quite as appealing!



RACK said:


> Karma will come back round. Trust me, I got a big bad dose of it a few weeks ago but now we're back on level ground I'm doing ok


Hmmmm... is there a time limit on Karma J? I have been waiting a year now and nowt, nada, nothing :cursing:


----------



## RACK

Not sure, I had to have a BIG kick in the ass from it and it rocked me big time about 8 weeks ago. I realised what had happened, accepted it and things went fantastic for about 3 weeks and now it's leveled out things are still going ok.

Sounds like spiritual BS but some truth in it I think.


----------



## WRT

All I have is bad karma


----------



## Kate1976

RACK said:


> Not sure, I had to have a BIG kick in the ass from it and it rocked me big time about 8 weeks ago. I realised what had happened, accepted it and things went fantastic for about 3 weeks and now it's leveled out things are still going ok.
> 
> Sounds like spiritual BS but some truth in it I think.


Meh I'd like to believe in it J...but so far it has yet to put in an appearance!



WRT said:


> All I have is bad karma


Don't need any more Thomas ......hope apart from that that u are good?

Soooo thanks to MT have decided to give my training regime a boot up the ass, as I have been doing the same routine since I started prep back in Jan.

So tonight I mostly trained traps and quads....which was nice 

*Training 13/07*

*Traps and Quads*

Leg extensions - 65kgs - PB

Leg press - 130kgs - PB

Squat - 50kgs

BB Shrugs - 70kgs + oly bar - PB

DB Shrugs - 22.5gs

BB Upright rows - 25kgs

Another 20mins on the stairbiatch and then abs

Home, food and then sleeps


----------



## Bettyboo

Hiya hun,

sorry to hear ex is being a twonk . Sending a few smiles your way hun , happy prepping  xx


----------



## vsideboy

Nice work on the PB's kiddo, hope they've cheered you up a bit.


----------



## defdaz

PB City in here... think Jem has some serious PB-setting competition!! :lol:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Kate1976 said:


> *Training 13/07*
> 
> *Traps and Quads*
> 
> Leg extensions - 65kgs - PB
> 
> Leg press - 130kgs - PB
> 
> Squat - 50kgs
> 
> BB Shrugs - 70kgs + oly bar - PB
> 
> DB Shrugs - 22.5gs
> 
> BB Upright rows - 25kgs


PB galore, just what I like to see:thumb:

Looks like all is going well then


----------



## Críostóir

Impressive leg work  you must have killer legs now!!


----------



## Kate1976

Bettyboo said:


> Hiya hun,
> 
> sorry to hear ex is being a twonk . Sending a few smiles your way hun , happy prepping  xx


Cheers T...all smiles appreciated 



vsideboy said:


> Nice work on the PB's kiddo, hope they've cheered you up a bit.


Hey Dan - yeah they have helped raise my mood slightly....love the idea of breaking up my leg routine...but not so much breaking my legs!



defdaz said:


> PB City in here... think Jem has some serious PB-setting competition!! :lol:


Noooooo Em is the leggy queen.....so strong!



Merat said:


> PB galore, just what I like to see:thumb:
> 
> Looks like all is going well then


Hey Ratty - PBS indeed ..funny what a routine shake-up can produce!

Anyhoo...its my birthday soon *cough 24th cough *and a friend has just given me an early b-day present......some shoes I have been craving!

So all is well with the world!


----------



## Kate1976

Callofthewild said:


> Impressive leg work  you must have killer legs now!!


Hey there  Nope...not yet anyway...they will be my nemesis for next yrs comps...I can feel it in me waters!

*Training 14/07*

*Chest and Tris*

Kneeling rope flares - 20kgs -really felt these today!

Standing flares - just repped the buggers out!!

Straight bar push downs - 40kgs

Incline DB bench - 12.5kgs.....sooo weak on these! Need a spotter!

Incline DB flyes - 10kgs

Pec deck - 55kgs - PB

30 mins x trainer

Abs

Feeling a bit meh...need something nice to happen or a may have a meltdown!


----------



## MissBC

Kate1976 said:


> Yep do that now Bri.... but am thinking about the 'orrible, cold, dark winter months to come when pounding the streets won't be quite as appealing!


harden up missy, i went out in the snow....... i even fell over and proper grazed my knee 2 meters from home on an icey/snowy lol


----------



## Kate1976

MissBC said:


> harden up missy, i went out in the snow....... i even fell over and proper grazed my knee 2 meters from home on an icey/snowy lol


Hardcoooooore 

But its cooold and wet and dark and I can watch TV at home in the warm....lol!


----------



## vsideboy

Kate1976 said:


> Hardcoooooore
> 
> But its cooold and wet and dark and I can watch TV at home in the warm....lol!


haha

+1 lol


----------



## defdaz

Friends DVD's and treadmill is my cardio weapon of choice at the moment haha! :ban:

... er think I just definitely lost macho-points by admitting that... :lol:


----------



## vsideboy

haha yeah deffo :ban: in order there daz


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 16/07*

*Back and Bis*

Seated DB curls - 12.5kgs

Preacher curls - 5kgs + ezbar

BB curls - 20kgs and reps out with 10kg

WGLPD - 42.5kgs

Seated row - 42.5kgs......repped out at 25kgs

CGPD - 42.5kgs

DB row - 20kgs

30 mins cardio

Abs

Nowt much else to report really still feeling meh....just gotta ride it out I guess!


----------



## suliktribal

Kate1976 said:


> *Training 16/07*
> 
> *Back and Bis*
> 
> Seated DB curls - 12.5kgs
> 
> Preacher curls - 5kgs + ezbar
> 
> BB curls - 20kgs and reps out with 10kg
> 
> WGLPD - 42.5kgs
> 
> Seated row - 42.5kgs......repped out at 25kgs
> 
> CGPD - 42.5kgs
> 
> DB row - 20kgs
> 
> 30 mins cardio
> 
> Abs
> 
> Nowt much else to report really still feeling meh....just gotta ride it out I guess!


Why you feeling 'meh' Kate?


----------



## Kate1976

suliktribal said:


> Why you feeling 'meh' Kate?


Life is just a bit poop at the moment ST...but its all a matter of perspective right!


----------



## suliktribal

Kate1976 said:


> Life is just a bit poop at the moment ST...but its all a matter of perspective right!


Yes but regardless of what is making us feel bad, the end result is the same. We feel bad.

What's the matter, lovely?


----------



## WRT

What's up with everyone lately, everyone is either angry or depressed. Chin up Kate things will look up soon


----------



## vsideboy

suliktribal said:


> Why you feeling 'meh' Kate?


cos she's a gurl and theres always something wrong with them haha.

joking ladies of the world

<whisper> no I'm not really joking lads of the world! lol


----------



## Kate1976

suliktribal said:


> Yes but regardless of what is making us feel bad, the end result is the same. We feel bad.
> 
> What's the matter, lovely?


Ahhh a mix of things mr......love life - er lack thereof, job - hate it, weight - too heavy, car - falling to bits...but training is going well 

Hope u r OK with what's going on in ur life?



WRT said:


> What's up with everyone lately, everyone is either angry or depressed. Chin up Kate things will look up soon


Hope so....think its the weather Thomas! How's ur ribs?



vsideboy said:


> cos she's a gurl and theres always something wrong with them haha.
> 
> joking ladies of the world
> 
> <whisper> no I'm not really joking lads of the world! lol


Feck orrrrrrrf  Well you're marrying one soon....so be prepared :tongue:

*Training 17/07*

*Shoulders*

BB press - 35kgs x2 40kgs x1 ...then just supersetted the hell outta them

Side lat raises 7.5kgs x 3 - then more supersets till fatigued

Bent over cable pulls, 10, 12.5 and 15kgs

Front raises - 10kg plate supersetted with 5kg DBs

Rear delt machine 50kgs, 55kgs x2

30 mins cardio

Abs

Weight was 10st 11 this am......hmmm not happy!

Gonna chill out this weekend and keep an eye on food and booze intake!


----------



## WRT

Kate1976 said:


> Hope so....think its the weather Thomas! How's ur ribs?


They seem to be ok now, shoulder still in pain sometimes though.

How much you wanting to weigh? 10 stone 11 seems fine for your height


----------



## weeman

dinnae worry katy,life is full of ups and downs,i'm sure very soon you'll have a great big up to offset this down bit at the mo


----------



## Kate1976

WRT said:


> They seem to be ok now, shoulder still in pain sometimes though.
> 
> How much you wanting to weigh? 10 stone 11 seems fine for your height


Oh cool...you taking any painkillers?

Err just 'feel' better around 10st 7ish.. ...so not much to lose!



weeman said:


> dinnae worry katy,life is full of ups and downs,i'm sure very soon you'll have a great big up to offset this down bit at the mo


Yeah very true Bri.....lets hope so eh...could do with a big up!


----------



## weeman

Kate1976 said:


> Oh cool...you taking any painkillers?
> 
> Err just 'feel' better around 10st 7ish.. ...so not much to lose!
> 
> Yeah very true Bri.....lets hope so eh...could do with a big up!


caaaaaaaaaaaareful girly,i am full of carbs,on the ball,sharp as a tack and liable to take things off at a whole different tangent at the slightest hint of entendre :wink:


----------



## Jem

....go shopping katiecoo ...I did - 2 days in a row - tis good for the soul babes - I just spent £50 on 2 candles OMFG .....smell nice though !


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> ....go shopping katiecoo ...I did - 2 days in a row - tis good for the soul babes - I just spent £50 on 2 candles OMFG .....smell nice though !


Tried that....didn't work....am in a proper headfunk at the moment!

It's doing my friggin box in as it the first time I have ever really felt 'depressed'......I understand that's a difficult word to quantify but its the best word I can use to describe how I am feeling.

*kate runs off to lie in darkened room*


----------



## RACK

Don't forget some sad music to play in the room, usually "all by myself" is a choise favorite 

Only kidding hun, being down is proper sh1t. You just have to accept things aren't going to go your way for a while. It's ok people telling you to do this, that and the other but it will just p1ss you off more and you'll get in the vicious circle of trying to figure out why you can't pick yourself up.

Accept you're having a crap time, but know things WILL be better pretty soon. Works wonders for me


----------



## weeman

when all else fails,cats and fart jokes always raise a grin


----------



## Kate1976

RACK said:


> Don't forget some sad music to play in the room, usually "all by myself" is a choise favorite
> 
> Only kidding hun, being down is proper sh1t. You just have to accept things aren't going to go your way for a while. It's ok people telling you to do this, that and the other but it will just p1ss you off more and you'll get in the vicious circle of trying to figure out why you can't pick yourself up.
> 
> Accept you're having a crap time, but know things WILL be better pretty soon. Works wonders for me


PSML.....J you have no idea how close to the mark that song is 

Cheers for the pick me up.....just need to let this episode do what its needs to do!!

I'm gonna be humming that tune all bleeding afternoon now!



weeman said:


> when all else fails,cats and fart jokes always raise a grin


Hey Bri.....yes they did ....thanks  Off to watch re-runs of The Fast Show on YouTube ...that is bound to cheer me up!


----------



## RACK

I saw the "lack of lovelife" bit so had to put that song up lol Just chill on that front. Everyone has a bit of down time. I've just had about 3 weeks off all together (I did have a pretty mad time before that though lol).

Let things play out and see what happens.

As for the tune, here's a better one to get in your head (hope the link works) my bestestest tune from holiday, and saw them do it live!!

Swedish House Mafia "The One"


----------



## Kate1976

RACK said:


> I saw the "lack of lovelife" bit so had to put that song up lol Just chill on that front. Everyone has a bit of down time. I've just had about 3 weeks off all together (I did have a pretty mad time before that though lol).
> 
> Let things play out and see what happens.
> 
> As for the tune, here's a better one to get in your head (hope the link works) my bestestest tune from holiday, and saw them do it live!!
> 
> Swedish House Mafia "The One"


3 weeks....3 whole weeks!! Pah....try 12 months fella !!

Now I am a Leo and therefore not meant to be alone lol......my pride and ego gets terribly dented you know, the longer I am single!

Ohhhhh tuuuuuuuuuuunnnnnnnnne :bounce:


----------



## Jem

kate ? maybe your diet and/or supps are not helping ? re our chat last night - d'ya reckon there is anything in that

Now don't think you are on eph or t5s currently but i know that when I was on either of them I wanted to literally slash my wrists at times - perhaps something is affecting you similarly ?


----------



## RACK

12 months!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My god woman!! It's a wonder you haven't healed up!!! (yes a distastefull joke and you prob said "errrrrrrgh!" but I still be you chuckled  )

Ohhh, my ex was a leo and funnily enough she was never alone..... even when I wasn't with her.

You need to go on a little rampage, get a tennager. You can do waht you want to them and they think it's normal, works for me every time hahahaha.

If you're really stuck my number is 078........ 

It's a top tune. When they dropped it in Pacha I just banged my arms in the air. Then grabbed the fittest girl I could see and got my grove on. She only stayed dancing with me cos she thought I was a coke dealer haha


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> kate ? maybe your diet and/or supps are not helping ? re our chat last night - d'ya reckon there is anything in that
> 
> Now don't think you are on eph or t5s currently but i know that when I was on either of them I wanted to literally slash my wrists at times - perhaps something is affecting you similarly ?


Yeah maybe ladio...actually hadn't thought about that??

Nope not on eph..... at the mo 



RACK said:


> 12 months!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My god woman!! It's a wonder you haven't healed up!!! (yes a distastefull joke and you prob said "errrrrrrgh!" but I still be you chuckled  )
> 
> Ohhh, my ex was a leo and funnily enough she was never alone..... even when I wasn't with her.
> 
> You need to go on a little rampage, get a tennager. You can do waht you want to them and they think it's normal, works for me every time hahahaha.
> 
> If you're really stuck my number is 078........
> 
> It's a top tune. When they dropped it in Pacha I just banged my arms in the air. Then grabbed the fittest girl I could see and got my grove on. She only stayed dancing with me cos she thought I was a coke dealer haha


Yes I did chuckle at that!

Thing is am just not built that way......can't just go out and shag a random...wish I could  I tried and failed at that when first single lol!

I need to get my mojo back.....perhaps I need to take some test?????


----------



## Drum

Hey, I hope you manage to get out of this rubbish mindsetsoon! i know how it feels to be down!

Im usually an ultra happy person but two weeks ago my face seemed to become stuck and i had no emotion etc i felt so horrible for two days, i would play my fav songs which would normally hype me up but nothing worked! i couldnt understand it, i felt so empty and this was the first time in my life i had felt like this! I ended up going to bed at earlier times for a few nights, and tried to meet up with friends every evening to keep me in reality and i seemed to return to normal within a few days,

Anyway i hope your feeling better soon! 

Nice tune btww.. much better than mainstream pish!


----------



## RACK

Kate1976 said:


> Yeah maybe ladio...actually hadn't thought about that??
> 
> Nope not on eph..... at the mo
> 
> Yes I did chuckle at that!
> 
> Thing is am just not built that way......can't just go out and shag a random...wish I could  I tried and failed at that when first single lol!
> 
> I need to get my mojo back.....perhaps I need to take some test?????


Whoa, never do a randomer!! Always gotta be someone you at least know a little bit.

I leave the 2am girls to my mate. Always better to hear the stories he tells as I pick him up from rough areas than for me to wake up next to a potential pig.

He also comes in very handy for taking a grenade (if you watch Jersey Shores you'll get that joke) home if I bump into someone I know.


----------



## defdaz

This probably won't help but being down is a valid thing - it motivates you to get out of whatever situation you're in that isn't ideal. In this case being single. If you didn't get down about it then you might not bother trying to find someone, if you know what I mean?

Hang on, just had a thought... how long has it been since you had some cheesecake!?


----------



## Kate1976

Drum said:


> Hey, I hope you manage to get out of this rubbish mindsetsoon! i know how it feels to be down!
> 
> Im usually an ultra happy person but two weeks ago my face seemed to become stuck and i had no emotion etc i felt so horrible for two days, i would play my fav songs which would normally hype me up but nothing worked! i couldnt understand it, i felt so empty and this was the first time in my life i had felt like this! I ended up going to bed at earlier times for a few nights, and tried to meet up with friends every evening to keep me in reality and i seemed to return to normal within a few days,
> 
> Anyway i hope your feeling better soon!
> 
> Nice tune btww.. much better than mainstream pish!


Cheers for the comment Drum....sounds exactly like me! Gonna give it a few days and then I am gonna start smashing things 



RACK said:


> Whoa, never do a randomer!! Always gotta be someone you at least know a little bit.
> 
> I leave the 2am girls to my mate. Always better to hear the stories he tells as I pick him up from rough areas than for me to wake up next to a potential pig.
> 
> He also comes in very handy for taking a grenade (if you watch Jersey Shores you'll get that joke) home if I bump into someone I know.


See that's even worse for me...I live in a small town where everyone knows everyone else...you sleep with one too many blokes and BOOOOOOM your the town bike!

Ah the walk of shame......met one of my male friends on that lonely walk on Sun morning...as I was out for fasted cardio! Ahhh the irony!

Watched a coupla episode...gotta love them!



defdaz said:


> This probably won't help but being down is a valid thing - it motivates you to get out of whatever situation you're in that isn't ideal. In this case being single. If you didn't get down about it then you might not bother trying to find someone, if you know what I mean?
> 
> Hang on, just had a thought... how long has it been since you had some cheesecake!?


Very true Daz....I need to understand why I put such huge emphasis on being single? I think its down to being cheated on and rejected?? Hmm time for some soul searching.....god that sounds sappy!

Cheesecake you say?? Far too long!


----------



## RACK

You live in a small town.... Wait til you see Rotherham lol It's like Roystone Vasey but rougher!!!! You'll have to go out a bit further afield.

I tend not to see many girls from my town unless I'm really going out with them. Yet I have such a reputation round here it's unreal! Good though as it keeps a lot of the idiots away from me.

I don't drink often so it's usually the drive of shame haha!!!


----------



## Greyphantom

Watch TV Katie... A-ha always say the sun shines on that... 

Hope you start feeling more up soon dear girl... you are too nice a person to be fvcked about by no hoper ex's and life in general...


----------



## WRT

Kate1976 said:


> 3 weeks....3 whole weeks!! Pah....try 12 months fella !!
> 
> Now I am a Leo and therefore not meant to be alone lol......my pride and ego gets terribly dented you know, the longer I am single!
> 
> Ohhhhh tuuuuuuuuuuunnnnnnnnne :bounce:


I went 6 months and I'm a bloke which means it's worse! Leo here also, the best starsign there is:thumb:

I'm actually suprised you can't pick and choose who you want:lol:


----------



## Greyphantom

pffft 12 months... thats nothing try a year and a half then the first [email protected] you get you get the girl preggers... 

Still worked out in the end though... :thumb:


----------



## Kate1976

RACK said:


> You live in a small town.... Wait til you see Rotherham lol It's like Roystone Vasey but rougher!!!! You'll have to go out a bit further afield.
> 
> I tend not to see many girls from my town unless I'm really going out with them. Yet I have such a reputation round here it's unreal! Good though as it keeps a lot of the idiots away from me.
> 
> I don't drink often so it's usually the drive of shame haha!!!


Yep I think I will defo have to travel further afield...can't keep fishing in the same pond methinks!



Greyphantom said:


> Watch TV Katie... A-ha always say the sun shines on that...
> 
> Hope you start feeling more up soon dear girl... you are too nice a person to be fvcked about by no hoper ex's and life in general...


Ah thanks GP......feeling better about life today, so that's good! Could be to do with all the carbs I have eaten? 



WRT said:


> I went 6 months and I'm a bloke which means it's worse! Leo here also, the best starsign there is:thumb:
> 
> I'm actually suprised you can't pick and choose who you want:lol:


Yep agree with you on the Leo thang Tom! Ahhh if only that were true...i think I scare them away?? Don't know why??



Greyphantom said:


> pffft 12 months... thats nothing try a year and a half then the first [email protected] you get you get the girl preggers...
> 
> Still worked out in the end though... :thumb:


Oh blimey GP...you must have super swimmers


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 19/07*

So as part of my new 'mixing it up' approach, I trained Traps, Hams, calves and buttocks last night...which was nice!

DB shrugs - 25kgs

BB rows - 25kgs

Leg curls - 60kgs and then FST at 25kgs

Walking lunges - 6kgs weight

Standing calves - 65kgs

Seated calves - 40kgs

Glute routine with ankle weights

Abs

No cardio..couldn't be ****d! The end.


----------



## defdaz

Cool! Paul Dillet was a big fan of eclectic training I think .... or in other words a nutter.


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Cool! Paul Dillet was a big fan of eclectic training I think .... or in other words a nutter.


LOL


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 20/07*

*Back & Bis*

Seated DB curl - 12.5kgs - supersetted

BB curls - 20kgs followed by 10kgs close grips

Lat pulldowns - 50kgs

Seated cable row - 42.5kg

Close grip pulldown - 50kgs

Hyperextensions

Abs

No cardio again....need to get a grip of that!

Life is looking up tho...found my dream house :bounce:


----------



## suliktribal

Kate1976 said:


> *Ahhh a mix of things mr......love life - er lack thereof, job - hate it, weight - too heavy, car - falling to bits...but training is going well *
> 
> *Hope u r OK with what's going on in ur life?*
> 
> Hope so....think its the weather Thomas! How's ur ribs?
> 
> Feck orrrrrrrf  Well you're marrying one soon....so be prepared :tongue:
> 
> *Training 17/07*
> 
> *Shoulders*
> 
> BB press - 35kgs x2 40kgs x1 ...then just supersetted the hell outta them
> 
> Side lat raises 7.5kgs x 3 - then more supersets till fatigued
> 
> Bent over cable pulls, 10, 12.5 and 15kgs
> 
> Front raises - 10kg plate supersetted with 5kg DBs
> 
> Rear delt machine 50kgs, 55kgs x2
> 
> 30 mins cardio
> 
> Abs
> 
> Weight was 10st 11 this am......hmmm not happy!
> 
> Gonna chill out this weekend and keep an eye on food and booze intake!


Well, Kate... I have those things to contend with also..... apart from my car falling to bits.

Been single 4 years!

As far as what's going on with mum... well they can't operate to remove the tumor, they can only offer her radiotherapy to manage its growth. On thursday they are running tests to see if the cancer has spread.

She's trying some alternative therapy. Hope it works.

Weird thing is, she doesn't look or feel ill. This was all so out of the blue.

From my dad and grandparents dying from cancer, I noted that their health declined rapidly at a certain point.

Hard times ahead.

Hang in there too Kate, there's a lovely man out there for you, and a better firm that would cherish you as an employee!


----------



## defdaz

Sorry to hear about your mum Suliktribal 

Kate, loving the db curls! So strong! :thumb:

Congrats on the house - linky on rightmove?


----------



## weeman

bringing smiles to faces fly by,my daughter hitting a bicep and baby weeman giving it BOOOOOOOOOM!


----------



## Jem

weeman said:


> bringing smiles to faces fly by,my daughter hitting a bicep and baby weeman giving it BOOOOOOOOOM!


as kids go - they're cute  :bounce:


----------



## MissBC

weeman said:


> bringing smiles to faces fly by,my daughter hitting a bicep and baby weeman giving it BOOOOOOOOOM!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: too cute


----------



## Greyphantom

Kate1976 said:


> Oh blimey GP...you must have super swimmers


Not sure about super but it turns out that we can fall preggers pretty darn easy... (we was only holding hands I swear  ) and it was at the end of a cycle while the second was mid... sheesh...



defdaz said:


> Cool! Paul Dillet was a big fan of eclectic training I think .... or in other words a nutter.


just not standing still posing 



Jem said:


> as kids go - they're cute  :bounce:


you mean considering who Dad is :thumb: :whistling:


----------



## Kate1976

suliktribal said:


> Well, Kate... I have those things to contend with also..... apart from my car falling to bits.
> 
> Been single 4 years!
> 
> As far as what's going on with mum... well they can't operate to remove the tumor, they can only offer her radiotherapy to manage its growth. On thursday they are running tests to see if the cancer has spread.
> 
> She's trying some alternative therapy. Hope it works.
> 
> Weird thing is, she doesn't look or feel ill. This was all so out of the blue.
> 
> From my dad and grandparents dying from cancer, I noted that their health declined rapidly at a certain point.
> 
> Hard times ahead.
> 
> Hang in there too Kate, there's a lovely man out there for you, and a better firm that would cherish you as an employee!


Ahhh sorry to hear that bud....hope the alternative therapies have some effect. Always here if u need a chat 



defdaz said:


> Sorry to hear about your mum Suliktribal
> 
> Kate, loving the db curls! So strong! :thumb:
> 
> Congrats on the house - linky on rightmove?


Fanks....me love bi days......ok hang on that sounds wrong!

Oh hell you know what I mean...will PM you the linky



weeman said:


> bringing smiles to faces fly by,my daughter hitting a bicep and baby weeman giving it BOOOOOOOOOM!


Smile brought to face.......their little wee faces  You're like a jedi master and they your mini BB padowans!



Greyphantom said:


> Not sure about super but it turns out that we can fall preggers pretty darn easy... (we was only holding hands I swear  ) and it was at the end of a cycle while the second was mid... sheesh...
> 
> just not standing still posing
> 
> you mean considering who Dad is :thumb: :whistling:


Holding hands...pfffft! I stand by the strong swimmer statement!


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 22/07*

*Shoulders*

BB press - 35kgs x2, 40kgs x1 - FST 7 to finish

Side Lat Raises @ 7.5kgs

Front plate raise - 10kgs, supersetted with 5kgs DBs

Rear delt pulls - 20kgs

Abs

25mins stair biatch...sweaty betty!

Getting excited as I can start to see shoulder caps now...... :bounce:


----------



## kirkelliott

joining in on ur thread kate! hope ur well sounds like ur shoulders are blossoming =]

kirk x


----------



## Kate1976

kirkelliott said:


> joining in on ur thread kate! hope ur well sounds like ur shoulders are blossoming =]
> 
> kirk x


Cheers Kirk - yep they are defo starting to show now :bounce: not long till bulk time and I can get em even bigger!

*Training 23/07*

*Chest & Tris*

Incline DB - 17.5kgs PB spotted !

Incline flyes - 10kgs

Cable xovers - 25kgs

Kneeling rope flares - 30kgs

SB pushdowns - 40kgs

bench dips with 15kgs plate

Abs

No cardio.....went out to see Razorlight in concert! Oh and its officially my birhday.....alllllll day today! Am gonna eat and drink what I flippin well like :bounce:


----------



## WRT

Happy birthday! Will be getting hammered tomorrow for mine and celebrating by taking my sling off


----------



## Greyphantom

Happy Birthday Kate!!!!! have a blast and let loose...


----------



## weeman

happy birthday chick :devil2:


----------



## Críostóir

Bon Anniversaire mon ami


----------



## kirkelliott

altenating sounds guurd! hope ur well am shattered looow carbs =] speak soon and happy bday x


----------



## Jem

weeman said:


> happy birthday chick :devil2:


I was not expecting that :innocent:


----------



## weeman

Jem said:


> I was not expecting that :innocent:


i know,but i couldnt get my front bum out in general so thought best to go with ass n ball shot :lol:


----------



## Jem

weeman said:


> i know,but i couldnt get my front bum out in general so thought best to go with ass n ball shot :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: what you like - is it terrible that I was looking at your back and admiring that rather than the garden ? I think I have issues :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: what you like - is it terrible that I was looking at your back and admiring that rather than the garden ? I think I have issues :lol: :lol: :lol:


if i had a sex drive right now,at all,i would have capitalised on that post so much.

but alas,i have sex drive of a slug right now.

a slug thats had its bits cut off and been chemically castrated and is confused abouts its own sexuality and therefor unable to become horned due to confusion.

thats how little sex drive i have right now.

/weeman goes off and weeps,and caresses his shiny barrel loaded up with 2g of test to inject on august the 1st :lol:


----------



## Jem

weeman said:


> if i had a sex drive right now,at all,i would have capitalised on that post so much.
> 
> but alas,i have sex drive of a slug right now.
> 
> a slug thats had its bits cut off and been chemically castrated and is confused abouts its own sexuality and therefor unable to become horned due to confusion.
> 
> thats how little sex drive i have right now.
> 
> /weeman goes off and weeps,and caresses his shiny barrel loaded up with 2g of test to inject on august the 1st :lol:


I fail to see how that could've been capitalised on :confused1: :lol: ...sorry slug-boy - tis a sad day for scotland and all the dirty ladies for sure 

Slugs are hermaphrodites by the way ...is there something you aren't telling us :confused1:


----------



## weeman

Jem said:


> *I fail to see how that could've been capitalised on * :confused1: :lol: ...sorry slug-boy - tis a sad day for scotland and all the dirty ladies for sure
> 
> Slugs are hermaphrodites by the way ...is there something you aren't telling us :confused1:


i would have capitalised,its me now remember,theres always a way,but currently my VAJ-NAV is rendered useless and super perv ability is disengaged.

it makes me sad. :crying:

/weeman sings The Littlest Hobo theme tune






:crying:


----------



## Jem

Aaaah I loved the littlest hobo - you plucked that right from the depths of my heed ! it used to bring a tear to me eye without fail - much like the incredible hulk tune !

You'll be back Bri - I quite like slug boy meself though LMAO


----------



## Kate1976

Callofthewild said:


> Bon Anniversaire mon ami


Ta muchly!



kirkelliott said:


> altenating sounds guurd! hope ur well am shattered looow carbs =] speak soon and happy bday x


Cheers Kirk :thumb:



Jem said:


> I was not expecting that :innocent:


Me neither...oh my eyes :whistling:



weeman said:


> i know,but i couldnt get my front bum out in general so thought best to go with ass n ball shot :lol:


Yeah..... but you could have got away with it in here surely :tongue: No mods eeeeeeever come in here!

So no training for 3 whole days, that paired with birthday excesses equals me feeling like a beach ball today! Had an ace bday weekend tho......ate and drank way to much, but that's what bdays are for right ??

So back to the matter in hand....I have received my ASGT and I await to see how it affects my back and bis session tonight :thumb:


----------



## RACK

The bday bloat will have gone in a day or so Kate. Glad to hear you had a good time


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 27/07*

*Back & Bis*

Well happily the ASGT arrived in time for today's session, so I took a scoop 40 mins prior to work out. My god it tasted rank....i guess its an aquired taste??

Anyhoo, something seemed to work as I was buzzing and hit a few PBS:bounce:

Seated DB Curls - 12.5kgs straight off

Standing EZ bar curls - 7.5kgs either side - PB

BB close grip curls - 15kgs - PB

WGLP - 50kgs

CGPD - 50kgs

Seated rows - 50kgs straight off....repped out with 25kgs

Straight arm pulldowns - 40kgs

Cardio - 25ins xtrainer - had loadsa energy!!

Ab circuit

Then went food shopping and have just inhaled x2 wholemeal bagels......bad carbiness.....ho hum couldn't be ****d to cook!


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 28/07*

*Shoulders & Traps*

Well the ASGT still tastes rank and gritty (wft!!) but it defo gives a good buzz 

BB press - 40kgs, repped out with 20kgs

DB side laterals - 7.5kgs, then 10kgs

Front raises - 10kg plate

Bent over rear delt thangs - 20kgs

DB shrugs - 22.5kgs

BB rows - 25kg...oooh clicky shoulder 

Cardio - 25ins xtrainer - had loadsa energy!!

No abs....now time for food! Am defo craving carbs....correlation with that and starting ASGT...hmm will watch that!


----------



## Jem

I think the best ones tastes the most rancid katie - try popping in an effervescent vit c with it - tastes so much nicer ! I had a lime and raspberry one today with my cannon shot - it's ace [they're from tescos btw] x


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> I think the best ones tastes the most rancid katie - try popping in an effervescent vit c with it - tastes so much nicer ! I had a lime and raspberry one today with my cannon shot - it's ace [they're from tescos btw] x


Ahh cheers for the tip Em.....god it is blummin awful ...yak!

Hope all is good...can't wait to see what you look like in Nov :bounce:


----------



## Tinkerbella

Word....

So I have been poking around UKM this evening and figured I best pop by and say bonjour while I am on. I am going for the last hurdle assisted I've decided as it's bugging me out now. Are you keeping to the fasted cardio pack??


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Ahh cheers for the tip Em.....god it is blummin awful ...yak!
> 
> Hope all is good...can't wait to see what you look like in Nov :bounce:


Me is scared :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: really really scared - its very different feeling from last time ....I just dont know if I can do it all again :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

No probs - yakking stuff we dont need to be swallowing eh :lol:


----------



## Kate1976

Tinkerbella said:


> Word....
> 
> So I have been poking around UKM this evening and figured I best pop by and say bonjour while I am on. I am going for the last hurdle assisted I've decided as it's bugging me out now. Are you keeping to the fasted cardio pack??


Whatup dawg 

Ohh what do you mean assisted  Nope...can't get to sleep these days, hence not able to get up at 6 to do fasted ...you petal?


----------



## weeman

Jem said:


> Me is scared :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: really really scared - its very different feeling from last time ....I just dont know if I can do it all again :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> No probs - yakking stuff we dont need to be swallowing eh :lol:


of course you can do it all again,its supposed to get easier the more you do it.

well thats the theory anyway.

as of yet i cant say it has :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

Kate1976 said:


> Whatup dawg
> 
> Ohh what do you mean assisted  Nope...can't get to sleep these days, hence not able to get up at 6 to do fasted ...you petal?


6??? theres a 6 in the morning?in my world there is only two 6 oclocks,the one at tea time and the one that arrives when you have been up all night doing things you shouldnt be :lol:

what is this other 6 o clock that requires you to get up out of bed?!:laugh:


----------



## Tinkerbella

Prob do a stack and put up with the jitters as I am getting to lazy to keep going it the hard way....plus so weak I might as well be lifting the pink dumbells :crying:

Yeppo I am doing fasted....booyaccka :innocent:


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Me is scared :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: really really scared - its very different feeling from last time ....I just dont know if I can do it all again :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> No probs - yakking stuff we dont need to be swallowing eh :lol:


Really miss? I must admit that when I was doing my cardio this eve, I thought about doing x2 lots of 40 mins per day and that wasn't a pleasing thought...at all!

Yeah you can do it....we know the first 6 weeks suck ass...but it gets better! You have give that bikini another outing :bounce:


----------



## Kate1976

weeman said:


> 6??? theres a 6 in the morning?in my world there is only two 6 oclocks,the one at tea time and the one that arrives when you have been up all night doing things you shouldnt be :lol:
> 
> what is this other 6 o clock that requires you to get up out of bed?!:laugh:


Yes it comes before the 7oclock which is shower time and the 8.30 o clock which is work time.......I wish I wasn't familar with any of them!



Tinkerbella said:


> Prob do a stack and put up with the jitters as I am getting to lazy to keep going it the hard way....plus so weak I might as well be lifting the pink dumbells :crying:
> 
> Yeppo I am doing fasted....booyaccka :innocent:


Dooooooo it  Good girl...now if only i could get to sleep before 2am!!


----------



## Jem

cheers Bri - I certainly hope so - perhaps it's because I know what's coming .... :whistling:



Kate1976 said:


> Really miss? I must admit that when I was doing my cardio this eve, I thought about doing x2 lots of 40 mins per day and that wasn't a pleasing thought...at all!
> 
> Yeah you can do it....we know the first 6 weeks suck ass...but it gets better! You have give that bikini another outing :bounce:


I was on 2 x 1hr :confused1: ....nasty business BUT I do miss it :confused1: that part I miss ....what I dont miss is chicken, chicken, chicken and egg whites ...and headfooks

Not wearing that one again EVER - it is never coming out again ...£200 down the drain there LOL ...I am having plain black, just plain black with a little of my own bling - hair plain and straight ...simple this time ! dont give a feck what NABBA think [they cant even get me name right anyhoo  ]


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> I was on 2 x 1hr :confused1: ....nasty business BUT I do miss it :confused1: that part I miss ....what I dont miss is chicken, chicken, chicken and egg whites ...and headfooks
> 
> Not wearing that one again EVER - it is never coming out again ...£200 down the drain there LOL ...I am having plain black, just plain black with a little of my own bling - hair plain and straight ...simple this time ! dont give a feck what NABBA think [they cant even get me name right anyhoo  ]


OMG...that makes me feel ill...2 hrs a day!!

I can do the diet..but hate the cardio..perhaps we can swap prep heads  Plain and simple wtf


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> OMG...that makes me feel ill...2 hrs a day!!
> 
> I can do the diet..but hate the cardio..perhaps we can swap prep heads  Plain and simple wtf


Oooor we can do half and half so I'll bring the bottom half and you can bring the top ? :lol: :lol: :lol: sounds like a plan to me


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Oooor we can do half and half so I'll bring the bottom half and you can bring the top ? :lol: :lol: :lol: sounds like a plan to me


Ah if only that were allowed eh Em 

Still... it seems if you know the right people then you can do anything...even swap regional heats...despite me being categorically told you can't by that fed!

Favoritism hmmmmmm??


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Ah if only that were allowed eh Em
> 
> Still... it seems if you know the right people then you can do anything...even swap regional heats...despite me being categorically told you can't by that fed!
> 
> Favoritism hmmmmmm??


LOL and I forgot > Bum Implants .....so I hear  ...are the way forward


----------



## RACK

Don't go tooooooo big on the butt implants though


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> LOL and I forgot > Bum Implants .....so I hear  ...are the way forward


Well I maybe having implants.... but they will not be in my ass!



RACK said:


> Don't go tooooooo big on the butt implants though


Ewwwww my eyes...I hope that is photoshopped :confused1:


----------



## RACK

I've not looked at the pic long enough to check lol


----------



## Jem

I reckon she's onto a winner with NABBA though tbf


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> I reckon she's onto a winner with NABBA though tbf


Yep ...its allllllll about the ass for NABBA! **** better start squatting and pressing heavy then!


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Yep ...its allllllll about the ass for NABBA! **** better start squatting and pressing heavy then!


LMAO I have - am - that's why I look like a water buffalo :laugh:

I should have a sign that says 'here's me head me [email protected] is coming' ..... 

Not doing this bit again I promise you - I wish you all the best with it LOL :lol: there is definitely a lot to be said for staying in figure :thumb:


----------



## kirkelliott

dam that ass is awsome! i best get squattin some!! hows ur trainin goin? am goosed! but feelin dayym guurd! 7 pounds loss so far! =]


----------



## Kate1976

kirkelliott said:


> dam that ass is awsome! i best get squattin some!! hows ur trainin goin? am goosed! but feelin dayym guurd! 7 pounds loss so far! =]


Evening....I know its an ass to aspire to eh!

Day orf today.....feels weird?? Legs tomorrow...urgh!

Might have to wear my 'get off that machine' leggings...he he

Great news on the loss you...i think I have gained those!


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 20/07*

*Quads/Chest/Tris*

Interesting combo no ??

Leg press - 130kgs followed by FST 7at 50kgs

Smith squats - 40kgs

Leg Extensions - 60kgs

Incline DB press - 15kgs

Cable x overs - 22.5kgs

Kneeling rope flares - 35kgs

Straight ball pushdowns - 40kgs

Cardio 25 mins

Was nice to mix it up a bit....but am now starving:cursing:


----------



## kirkelliott

Kate1976 said:


> Evening....I know its an ass to aspire to eh!
> 
> Day orf today.....feels weird?? Legs tomorrow...urgh!
> 
> Might have to wear my 'get off that machine' leggings...he he
> 
> Great news on the loss you...i think I have gained those!


get off that machine leggins?? haha explain!?!? ahh why thanks hun am gettin some pics took today of the updated version of kirkus!

So ur gaining rapidly then? u can have all the weight i dont want! haha what u trainin today i got chest /triceps! and abs! xxx:thumb:


----------



## Kate1976

kirkelliott said:


> get off that machine leggins?? haha explain!?!? ahh why thanks hun am gettin some pics took today of the updated version of kirkus!
> 
> So ur gaining rapidly then? u can have all the weight i dont want! haha what u trainin today i got chest /triceps! and abs! xxx:thumb:


Hmmmmm seem to be gaining muscle and 'unwanted' weight but hey ho....need to gain to gain right!

So the weekend was cool....I am now off to V Festival...woo hoo can't wait for that! Saw James Morrison on Friday - v cool voice but it tipped in down, kinda took the shine off it!

On Sat my friend competed in the Herts & Beds First Timers and won his class...he looked fricken ace! Went to an all you can eat buffet on Sat after comp and seriously let myself down on the food front...need to try harder next time 

However, the comp did make me realise (it had one lady in toned figure !!??!!) how I want to look next year and how hard I am gonna have to work to attain in...but I'm up for the challenge!

No training all weekend...legs were still knackered from Friday's session.

AM Fasted cardio today (35mins) then abs and hams, bis and calves this eve...oh and more cardio!


----------



## Jem

Yes he did look good !

Next year moi - I'm settling for skinny LMAO

Enjoy festival xx


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Yes he did look good !
> 
> Next year moi - I'm settling for skinny LMAO
> 
> Enjoy festival xx


I am aiming for this next year...how acheiveable it is I don't know yet, but I am gonna try my bestest!


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 02/08*

*Hams/Calves/Bis*

Hmmm bit of an eclectic session today and not too good on the motivation front either ??

SLDL - 50kgs

Leg curls - 45kgs

Walking lunges - 6kgs

Standing calf raises - 65kgs

Seated calf press - 55kgs

Preacher curls - 6.25kg plus ez bar

Seated DB curls - 12.5kgs

Ab circuit.......no cardio...having a fat day today as well....bummer:cursing:


----------



## weeman

Kate1976 said:


> I am aiming for this next year...how acheiveable it is I don't know yet, but I am gonna try my bestest!


from where you are now its entirely achievable imo :thumbup1:


----------



## Kate1976

weeman said:


> from where you are now its entirely achievable imo :thumbup1:


Well hello champ :thumb:

But just look at her shoulder caps...how can I make them in 9 mths??


----------



## weeman

Kate1976 said:


> Well hello champ :thumb:
> 
> But just look at her shoulder caps...how can I make them in 9 mths??


 :bounce: :bounce: :thumb:

consistency and a few other bits n bobs,i'll fill you in on that tho  but its defo do able,look beyond her actual definition/low BF and you will see she isnt carryiong a great deal of muscle there,illusion going on.

In recovery mode right now and uploading my routine from show to vimeo,got another 30 mins to wait till its cleared for viewing


----------



## Jem

weeman said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :thumb:
> 
> consistency and a few other bits n bobs,i'll fill you in on that tho  but its defo do able,look beyond her actual definition/low BF and you will see she isnt carryiong a great deal of muscle there,illusion going on.
> 
> In recovery mode right now and uploading my routine from show to vimeo,got another 30 mins to wait till its cleared for viewing


COOL ! well done bri :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: big hugs - cant wait to see vid :thumbup1:

she's nice kate - not too much and very feminine - I like ! :thumbup1:


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> she's nice kate - not too much and very feminine - I like ! :thumbup1:


Yeah t's a goal. isn't it...now whether my stubborn body wants to co-operate or not is a different thing! Time will tell!

*Training 03/08*

*Shoulders*

Tried a shoulder specialization programme from T-Nation....loved it! I really felt the pump and a couple times noticed that I have the start of shoulder caps...granted it's when tensing but never the less they are there :bounce:

Seated rear delt row @ 45kgs

Cable rear delt row @ 10kgs

Gironda dumbbell swing supersetted with pitcher raises @ 7.5kgs

BB press @ 35kgs

Seated DB press (12.5kgs) supersetted with seated lat raises (7.5kgs)

Front Raises supersetted plate raises with DB raises

Shoulders were fried......but good fried!

20mins xtrainer

20mins stair biaaaaatch

Ab circuit then homeski for homemade lean burgers and stir fried veggies!

Chest & triceps today......


----------



## RACK

Looks a good workout above. Might give that a try sometime


----------



## Jem

fancy schmancy LMAO ! always good to experiment katie ! wait till you get to try paul's new leggie session - betcha cant wait for that LOL


----------



## Kate1976

RACK said:



> Looks a good workout above. Might give that a try sometime


Yeah do...lifting my arms above shoulder height is prving troublesome today 



Jem said:


> fancy schmancy LMAO ! always good to experiment katie ! wait till you get to try paul's new leggie session - betcha cant wait for that LOL


I was getting bored of my routine to be honest and I need em to grow!

Hmmmm I think I can......does it involve grapefruits ....lol!


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Yeah do...lifting my arms above shoulder height is prving troublesome today
> 
> I was getting bored of my routine to be honest and I need em to grow!
> 
> Hmmmm I think I can......does it involve grapefruits ....lol!


LOL did you find it ?


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> LOL did you find it ?


nope...googled Kai Greene and grapefruits but got nadda ??


----------



## WRT

NSFW  :

http://forum.bodybuildingpro.com/showthread.php?t=10178


----------



## Kate1976

WRT said:


> NSFW  :
> 
> http://forum.bodybuildingpro.com/showthread.php?t=10178


wow...wow..wow...that grapefruit didn't stand a chance :lol:

I mean he didn't even buy it drinks or dinner......what a cheapo!


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 04/08*

*Chest and Traps*

A reasonable training sess with a few PB....am feeling fat tho??

Not sure why...diet is bang on??

Standing DB shrugs - 27.5kgs - PB :bounce:

Standing BB shrugs - 70kg plus olly bar - PB :bounce:

Incline DB chest press - 15kgs

Incline DB flyes - 12.5kgs - PB:bounce:

20mins stair biatch

V-ups

Russian twists

Reverse curls

Now home for tuna omelette, c cheese and houmus...oh and maybe some PB


----------



## suliktribal

Good weights there, Kate.

Nice one.

You're one dedicated mofofofo


----------



## defdaz

PB city in that last workout Kate! You must be gaining some good mass? Not sure about the feeling fat thing - is that just compared to you in stage shape or are you really putting on fat? It's hard not to when trying to gain muscle though...


----------



## Kate1976

suliktribal said:


> Good weights there, Kate.
> 
> Nice one.
> 
> You're one dedicated mofofofo


Fanks ST...no diff to most of the bods on here!



defdaz said:


> PB city in that last workout Kate! You must be gaining some good mass? Not sure about the feeling fat thing - is that just compared to you in stage shape or are you really putting on fat? It's hard not to when trying to gain muscle though...


Well hello stranger  I know...was chuffed :bounce: yeah am a good stone over my stage weight and lo and behold 'girly' brain kicks in.....and says ooooooh u fat! Not sure how much is muscle gain, can't be that much, but am certainly carry a bit more mass!

Still tried to keep it in check with 20 mins xtrainer and 20 mins stairbiatch this am...followed by fave meal of the day - oats, blueberries and CNP pro-pep..nom, nom, nom 

Night off tonight and then back day tomorrow...lets see what that brings eh!


----------



## defdaz

You are doing brill kate! Keep it up  Feeling any happier?

Oooh that sounds great! What flavour pro-pep? Do you add the bb's and pp after cooking the oats?


----------



## Kate1976

defdaz said:


> You are doing brill kate! Keep it up  Feeling any happier?
> 
> Oooh that sounds great! What flavour pro-pep? Do you add the bb's and pp after cooking the oats?


I look forward to it eveeeery day! Note to self....get out more!

I am a wierdo and have raw organic oats from H&B.....so oats, pp, bb and some milk and I am good to go!

Yeah feeling much happier thanks


----------



## defdaz

Kate1976 said:


> I look forward to it eveeeery day! Note to self....get out more!


pmsl! :lol:

WHAT!?!! Uncooked oats?!? You mean, like musli?! Surely that's a bodybuilding cardinal sin!? Everyone knows you're not allowed cereal, ONLY porrige, oops I mean oats?! My god, you're going to get banned off uk-m for this one Kate!!!

Glad you're feeling better, go get 'em tiger!! :beer:


----------



## Jem

OMFG propep porridge avec sultanas, cranberries, peanut butter & milk = nectar from the gods - that's my cheat meal LOL ....


----------



## Kate1976

defdaz said:


> pmsl! :lol:
> 
> WHAT!?!! Uncooked oats?!? You mean, like musli?! Surely that's a bodybuilding cardinal sin!? Everyone knows you're not allowed cereal, ONLY porrige, oops I mean oats?! My god, you're going to get banned off uk-m for this one Kate!!!
> 
> Glad you're feeling better, go get 'em tiger!! :beer:


Noooo silly.....jumbo organic oats...just like em chewy s'all!



Jem said:


> OMFG propep porridge avec sultanas, cranberries, peanut butter & milk = nectar from the gods - that's my cheat meal LOL ....


You can keep the sultanas but oats, cranberries and PB...I can feel a protein bar recipe coming on


----------



## defdaz

Oh jeebies, stop it you two... drool


----------



## Jem

yep I like the jumbo ones too - nowt else cuts it ....


----------



## weeman

gotta love the jumbo oats,i love em!! i was sticking some of that Skinny Cow hot chocolate on mine in the morning but got some choc Pro6 now do mix in,ummmmmmmmmm 

but i do miss having my oats with milk,stroll on mid october!!!

think am gnr go eat some coco pops before i have to slip back into prep mode :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom

Great work on the PBs Kate... I love it when work outs go like that... and I am sure you are looking great and its just that girlie head trying to psyche you out... :thumb:


----------



## Kate1976

weeman said:


> gotta love the jumbo oats,i love em!! i was sticking some of that Skinny Cow hot chocolate on mine in the morning but got some choc Pro6 now do mix in,ummmmmmmmmm
> 
> think am gnr go eat some coco pops before i have to slip back into prep mode :lol: :lol:


Ohhh good idea on the hot choc idea...might try that one out :thumb:



Greyphantom said:


> Great work on the PBs Kate... I love it when work outs go like that... and I am sure you are looking great and its just that girlie head trying to psyche you out... :thumb:


Hmmm am defo looking bigger.....so a chap in the gym yday who I haven't sen for about a month and he said.....err where have your shoulders come from?? I could have hugged him :bounce:

*Training*

*06/08*

*Back and Triceps*

Trained with a mate.....which was great as he really pushed me for a change!

WGPD supersetted with pushups - 50kgs

Close grip pulls - 50kgs

Seated row - 42.5kgs

CGPD - 50kgs

Rope flares - 35kgs

SB pulldowns - 40kgs

Bench dips with 10kg plate

Abs

*Training 07/07*

*Bis with a bit of shoulders thrown in!*

Seated DB curls - 12.5kgs

EZ bar curls - bar plus 6.25kgs

close grip BB curls - 15kgs

Gironda swings supersetted with standing lat raises - 7.5kgs

Ab circuit


----------



## vsideboy

big workouts there babe, congrats.

oh and hello, howdy doody.


----------



## XJPX

Jem said:


> OMFG propep porridge avec sultanas, cranberries, peanut butter & milk = nectar from the gods - that's my cheat meal LOL ....


tht does actually sound realli nice  x


----------



## Jem

XJPX said:


> tht does actually sound realli nice  x


It's awesome stuff cheeky chops - but none for you for 6 weeks - I'm looking forward to spectating & hiding from you this time :thumbup1:


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> It's awesome stuff cheeky chops - but none for you for 6 weeks - I'm looking forward to spectating & hiding from you this time :thumbup1:


I'm having cheesecake as I type this, it's awesome not competing :thumb:


----------



## Kate1976

vsideboy said:


> big workouts there babe, congrats.
> 
> oh and hello, howdy doody.


Alreet D ...welcome back!  How was your special day/honeymoon?



WRT said:


> I'm having cheesecake as I type this, it's awesome not competing :thumb:


Well I'm not competing till next yr....so I have just had pizza and chips :bounce: cheesecake sounds good tho !


----------



## XJPX

Jem said:


> It's awesome stuff cheeky chops - but none for you for 6 weeks - I'm looking forward to spectating & hiding from you this time :thumbup1:


i think im doing an earlier qualifier now, doing the lesta show, so u can cum hide from me ther  , il b watching at brum tho so no hiding ther or il find u 

sorry for hijack kate x


----------



## XJPX

Kate1976 said:


> Alreet D ...welcome back!  How was your special day/honeymoon?
> 
> *Well I'm not competing till next yr....so I have just had pizza and chips * :bounce: cheesecake sounds good tho !


GAYSSSSS , i want nice food lol


----------



## Kate1976

XJPX said:


> GAYSSSSS , i want nice food lol


No worries on the hijack 

Yeah but you know what its like....I never really tastes as good as you think it will!

BTW....looking huuuuge :thumb:


----------



## Jem

XJPX said:


> i think im doing an earlier qualifier now, doing the lesta show, so u can cum hide from me ther  , il b watching at brum tho so no hiding ther or il find u
> 
> sorry for hijack kate x


Hmmm let me know what you decide then  Will see you at the brum show - got someone I want to meet you anyhoo :thumbup1: take it easy J mwah


----------



## MissBC

WRT said:


> NSFW  :
> 
> http://forum.bodybuildingpro.com/showthread.php?t=10178


OH MY GOD only just seen this :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

gotta love the cheat food,look at this bad boy Stephenc bought me!!! its a foot wide cookie from Millies,i've just eaten an indian and am about to make my way thru this and icecream.

I'll try and remember these fond memories when doing cardio for first time in a week in the morning :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kate1976

:thumb:



weeman said:


> gotta love the cheat food,look at this bad boy Stephenc bought me!!! its a foot wide cookie from Millies,i've just eaten an indian and am about to make my way thru this and icecream.
> 
> I'll try and remember these fond memories when doing cardio for first time in a week in the morning :lol: :lol:


Ohhhh I am so having one of those bad boys after my comps next yr :thumb:


----------



## suliktribal

Kate1976 said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Ohhhh I am so having one of those bad boys after my comps next yr :thumb:


Cookie, Indian or cake?


----------



## Kate1976

suliktribal said:


> Cookie, Indian or cake?


All of the above plus a family size bag of percy pigs, an entire carrot cake, several almond crossiants and copious amounts of booze :thumb:

Anyhoo fasted cardio for me tomorrow am ...booooo


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> All of the above plus a family size bag of percy pigs, an entire carrot cake, several almond crossiants and copious amounts of booze :thumb:
> 
> Anyhoo fasted cardio for me tomorrow am ...booooo


ROCKY Roads & Millionaires Flapjack - GU :thumb:


----------



## suliktribal

I really want a big bag of kettle sea salt and balsamic vinegar crisps, RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> ROCKY Roads & Millionaires Flapjack - GU :thumb:


Oh yeah forgot about them  I shall get some for your next show :thumb:



suliktribal said:


> I really want a big bag of kettle sea salt and balsamic vinegar crisps, RIGHT NOW!


Get your butt down to ur nearest late nite garage...they all sell em


----------



## suliktribal

Kate1976 said:


> Oh yeah forgot about them  I shall get some for your next show :thumb:
> 
> Get your butt down to ur nearest late nite garage...they all sell em


I'm lay on my bed in my kex. CBA!


----------



## kirkelliott

oooh that picture of that cake! dam am going to bed! i carnt cope my mouth is watering!

hope ur well chik x


----------



## Bettyboo

Ello hope all is well xx


----------



## Greyphantom

Kate1976 said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Ohhhh I am so having one of those bad boys after my comps next yr :thumb:


Wouldnt that depend on Mr Weeman being there after your comp...


----------



## RACK

I wasn't hungry til I read through this lol


----------



## Kate1976

kirkelliott said:


> oooh that picture of that cake! dam am going to bed! i carnt cope my mouth is watering!
> 
> hope ur well chik x


I know it looks awesome.....might have to have some Millies cookies next weekend as part of cheat?? Yeah i am good mr...hope you are too?



Bettyboo said:


> Ello hope all is well xx


Hello T...how goes it..all going to plan?



Greyphantom said:


> Wouldnt that depend on Mr Weeman being there after your comp...


Ahhhh yees ....would I rely on him not to eat it beforehand? Hell no 



RACK said:


> I wasn't hungry til I read through this lol


Luckily I have just had breakie or I would be throwing a food strop!

Ergh quads and calves today....god how I hate legs :cursing:


----------



## defdaz

Legs for me too kate... eeek. For some reason any rest day before legs day ends up being two or three .... oops :ban:


----------



## Kate1976

defdaz said:


> Legs for me too kate... eeek. For some reason any rest day before legs day ends up being two or three .... oops :ban:


Hey there...I wish I loved them as they are my weakest body part 

I have had a day off so should be well rested.....

Hey nice new avi :thumb:


----------



## weeman

Kate1976 said:


> I know it looks awesome.....might have to have some Millies cookies next weekend as part of cheat?? Yeah i am good mr...hope you are too?
> 
> Hello T...how goes it..all going to plan?
> 
> *Ahhhh yees ....would I rely on him not to eat it beforehand? Hell no *
> 
> Luckily I have just had breakie or I would be throwing a food strop!
> 
> Ergh quads and calves today....god how I hate legs :cursing:


hey i'd be trusted to eat both your cookies after the show,that much would be a certainty.

uhuh think about it for a second,see what i did there?eh?eh?

ok i amused myself for a second :lol:


----------



## RACK

I just spat my coffee out reading the above


----------



## Kate1976

weeman said:


> hey i'd be trusted to eat both your cookies after the show,that much would be a certainty.
> 
> uhuh think about it for a second,see what i did there?eh?eh?
> 
> ok i amused myself for a second :lol:


Oi pervert...do not even think of nicking my cookies after my show or a fight to the death will ensue.......and trust me you will loooooooooose!


----------



## Kate1976

RACK said:


> I just spat my coffee out reading the above


What...are you bringing the coffee J :whistling:


----------



## weeman

Kate1976 said:


> Oi pervert...do not even think of nicking my cookies after my show or a fight to the death will ensue.......and trust me you will loooooooooose!


thats a fight i'd be willing to lose:thumbup1:

/weeman chances his arm:laugh:


----------



## RACK

I can't go anywhere without coffee now I'm back on the wagon and am natty, I need at least one vice haha


----------



## defdaz

Kate1976 said:


> Hey there...I wish I loved them as they are my weakest body part
> 
> I have had a day off so should be well rested.....
> 
> Hey nice new avi :thumb:


Thanks! 

Is it because they don't respond as well as your upper body that you don't like them or do you just not like training legs? Sounds like you need some inspiration!?

PS Rack ... natty?! Eh?!


----------



## RACK

@Defdaz, need some time off mate that's all. Trust me, I'm chomping at the bit to get back on it!!!!


----------



## Kate1976

defdaz said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Is it because they don't respond as well as your upper body that you don't like them or do you just not like training legs? Sounds like you need some inspiration!?
> 
> PS Rack ... natty?! Eh?!


Nah its because I have wonky hips and it actually hurts leg pressing, squatting etc...perhaps I should get that seen too?

Hmm leg extensions are cool...its when I bend into the hip!

Must be my age...lol!


----------



## defdaz

lol Rack, got worried for a minute 

Ouch sounds bad! I get hip pain too, I've got one leg a good couple of centermeters longer than the other... maybe you have too? It's pretty common. I find having an extra insole in the trainer of my short leg helps, or having the long leg slightly wider than the other too...?

It's no fun getting old is it!! :crying:


----------



## Kate1976

defdaz said:


> lol Rack, got worried for a minute
> 
> Ouch sounds bad! I get hip pain too, I've got one leg a good couple of centermeters longer than the other... maybe you have too? It's pretty common. I find having an extra insole in the trainer of my short leg helps, or having the long leg slightly wider than the other too...?
> 
> It's no fun getting old is it!! :crying:


Yeah D I think it could be that, plus I have tendon 'issues'...joy!

Yep defo hate getting older ..sucks majorly!

Anyhoo training update time....

*Training 09/08*

*Quads and Calves*

Did I mention that I hate leg day? Well I do......bleurgh!

Leg press @ 140kgs - PB 3 x 10 then FST to finish...was sweating like a mutha after these

Free Squats - @ 50kgs...hate, hate, hate 

Leg extensions @ 60kgs 3 x 10 then into FST

Was gonna do calves but the gym was packed, so couldn't get on owt. 30 mins cardio then abs - hanging leg raises, reverse bench curls, russian twists and side hypers.

Then home for protein fest - eggs, chicken, c cheese, parmesan and pickled onions....eclectic ...that's me


----------



## 3752

Kate1976 said:


> Did I mention that I hate leg day? Well I do......bleurgh!


yea everyweek for the entire prep


----------



## Kate1976

Pscarb said:


> yea everyweek for the entire prep


You know me....nothing if not consistent 

And for the record I HATE LEGS!! :cursing:


----------



## weeman

i really think you should post some leg pics in here to assess how your legs are coming on,particularly from the rear.

in a thong

and sweating if poss:whistling:


----------



## vsideboy

haha nice one.


----------



## Kate1976

Ok so no thong and defo no sweat but here they are! I took this pic when in a changing room and was taken aback by the presence of calves!!


----------



## Greyphantom

you just made my day Kate... lovely gams there... :thumb:


----------



## Kate1976

Greyphantom said:


> you just made my day Kate... lovely gams there... :thumb:


Blatent pic whore...but it's my journal and I'm gonna !


----------



## defdaz

And hams, and definite quaddage K!


----------



## weeman

oooooooooooh yes:devil2:

see peeps,you dont ask you dont get!

right Kate....erm......pec pics next........preferably with a bra thats far too small and a hint of underboob :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## defdaz

lol weeman


----------



## Kate1976

weeman said:


> oooooooooooh yes:devil2:
> 
> see peeps,you dont ask you dont get!
> 
> right Kate....erm......pec pics next........preferably with a bra thats far too small and a hint of underboob :whistling: :laugh:


WTF is underboob???

Second thoughts....don't answer that!


----------



## Greyphantom

Weeman for president...!!!

Kate... pic whore away with pics like that no one will mind at all...


----------



## WRT

Kate1976 said:


> WTF is underboob???
> 
> Second thoughts....don't answer that!


It's like side boob but under:thumb:


----------



## Kate1976

WRT said:


> It's like side boob but under:thumb:


What pray tell is side boob??? I have been hiding under a rock?

Mind you mine aren't......no never mind


----------



## vsideboy

aye I like a bit of side boob.

and nice legs there kate m'dear, although you should have defined calves walking around in them heels all day.

not brilliant but you get the gist


----------



## Kate1976

vsideboy said:


> aye I like a bit of side boob.
> 
> and nice legs there kate m'dear, although you should have defined calves walking around in them heels all day.
> 
> not brilliant but you get the gist


Those heels are tame ...lol! Thanks for the side boob heads up tho....tbh not a look i will aspire to 

*Training 10/08*

*Calves/Traps/Bis*

BB shrugs - 100kgs - PB - gotta love straps :bounce:

DB shrugs - 30kgs - PB

Seated DB curls - 12.5kgs

Hammer curls super set with normal curls - 7.5kgs

Close grip BB curls - 15kgs

Seated calf presses - 50kgs

Standing calf raises - 65kgs

Stairbiatch 25 mins

Ab circuit

Home for chuck, brown rice and pesto !! Ohhh carbs


----------



## weeman

Kate1976 said:


> Those heels are tame ...lol! Thanks for the side boob heads up tho....tbh not a look i will aspire to
> 
> *Training 10/08*
> 
> *Calves/Traps/Bis*
> 
> BB shrugs - 100kgs - PB - gotta love straps :bounce:
> 
> DB shrugs - 30kgs - PB
> 
> Seated DB curls - 12.5kgs
> 
> *Hammer curls super set with normal curls - 7.5kgs*
> 
> Close grip BB curls - 15kgs
> 
> Seated calf presses - 50kgs
> 
> Standing calf raises - 65kgs
> 
> Stairbiatch 25 mins
> 
> Ab circuit
> 
> Home for chuck, brown rice and pesto !! Ohhh carbs


i swear by those,do them every bicep workout,i do them on an incline bench so it really stretches them out :thumb:


----------



## suliktribal

Don't listen to weeman. Look at his avvy. Knows nowt.

I do the same bicep routine though! (when I actually go to the gym)


----------



## Kate1976

weeman said:


> i swear by those,do them every bicep workout,i do them on an incline bench so it really stretches them out :thumb:


Yeah but I bet you are shifting more than 7.5kg DBs eh


----------



## suliktribal

Kate1976 said:


> Yeah but I bet you are shifting more than 7.5kg DBs eh


Doubt it.:laugh: :bounce:


----------



## weeman

in total seriousness i do not go above 12.5kg!!! :lol: :lol:

i should be ashamed but my vines are awesome so i divant care :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

weeman said:


> in total seriousness i do not go above 12.5kg!!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> i should be ashamed but my vines are awesome *so i divant care* :lol: :lol:


divant care <<< a definite scot/geordie cross over thing 

nice calves kate :thumb:

dont do the sideboob fing btw :confused1: :lol: that saggy one posted is just the tiniest bit ...well...grim 

underboob is altogether hotter however esp wth abs :thumb:


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> divant care <<< a definite scot/geordie cross over thing
> 
> nice calves kate :thumb:
> 
> dont do the sideboob fing btw :confused1: :lol: that saggy one posted is just the tiniest bit ...well...grim
> 
> underboob is altogether hotter however esp wth abs :thumb:


What is this underboob we all speak of...pics please!


----------



## suliktribal




----------



## Kate1976

Ahhhh ok...cheers for the education ST 

BTW...your avi is too freaky!


----------



## weeman

underboobage


----------



## Kate1976

weeman said:


> underboobage


Kate immediately regrets her request for pics...lol!


----------



## WRT

Kate1976 said:


> Kate immediately regrets her request for pics...lol!


I'm pretty sure you've posted one before, with your arm covering nips:lol:

Actually 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/adults-lounge/87574-put-your-money-your-mouth-i-dare-you-3.html#post1469416


----------



## Kate1976

WRT said:


> I'm pretty sure you've posted one before, with your arm covering nips:lol:
> 
> Actually
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/adults-lounge/87574-put-your-money-your-mouth-i-dare-you-3.html#post1469416


Hehe...totally forget about that one T :thumb:

Hey ..doesn't look that bad!


----------



## weeman

Kate1976 said:


> Kate immediately regrets her request for pics...lol!


aaaaaaah just as i was about to post a pic of my own underboob damn it!!!! :lol: :lol: :wink:



WRT said:


> I'm pretty sure you've posted one before, with your arm covering nips:lol:
> 
> Actually
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/adults-lounge/87574-put-your-money-your-mouth-i-dare-you-3.html#post1469416


/weeman thanks the powers that be for the adult lounge and its archives:thumbup1:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

I take a look to see what your training has been like, and I am presented with underboobs.....I am pleased


----------



## vsideboy

Kate1976 said:


> Those heels are tame ...lol! Thanks for the side boob heads up tho....tbh not a look i will aspire to
> 
> *Training 10/08*
> 
> *Calves/Traps/Bis*
> 
> BB shrugs - 100kgs - PB - gotta love straps :bounce:
> 
> DB shrugs - 30kgs - PB
> 
> Seated DB curls - 12.5kgs
> 
> Hammer curls super set with normal curls - 7.5kgs
> 
> Close grip BB curls - 15kgs
> 
> Seated calf presses - 50kgs
> 
> Standing calf raises - 65kgs
> 
> Stairbiatch 25 mins
> 
> Ab circuit
> 
> Home for chuck, brown rice and pesto !! Ohhh carbs


nice one babe, more PB's.

And gotta agree, kates AL pic is nice.


----------



## vsideboy

Jem said:


> divant care <<< a definite scot/geordie cross over thing
> 
> nice calves kate :thumb:
> 
> dont do the sideboob fing btw :confused1: :lol: that saggy one posted is just the tiniest bit ...well...grim
> 
> underboob is altogether hotter however esp wth abs :thumb:


aye apologies for that, was just the quickest sneakiest one I could find whilst at work (as I sit with my back towards the deputy manager of our sites office door so had to be uber fast)


----------



## Greyphantom

Here we were supplying Kate with examples when she had her own perfect shot just waiting in the wings... lovely stuff... :thumb:

Great training btw Kate...


----------



## Kate1976

Trianing 12/08

*Shoulders*

*
*

*
*Thought I'd go with parts of the same specialisation routine that I did last week as i enjoyed it!

Gironda dumbbell swing supersetted with pitcher raises @ 7.5kgs

BB press @ 35kgs - twinge in wrist :cursing:

Front plate raises supersetted with DB raises

Seated rear delt raises @ 7.5kgs

Across body cable pulls - 20kgs

20mins stair biaaaaatch

Ab circuit then went to the cinema to watch Inception....what an awesome films, ended up having a bloody BK chicken sandwich thing as the gym had run out of protein bars...wtf!

Bad planning Byrne...bad planning! Still ,I am not in comp mode so one won't hurt eh 

Back tonight.....woop!


----------



## RACK

I used to find the swings pumped my lower back like mad.

Still a good session though Miss B.

On the film note, Inception is the film I've seen for ages (apart from The A Team). I bet you want a totum now as well as


----------



## Kate1976

RACK said:


> I used to find the swings pumped my lower back like mad.
> 
> Still a good session though Miss B.
> 
> On the film note, Inception is the film I've seen for ages (apart from The A Team). I bet you want a totum now as well as


Why thank you  Am loving shoulders at the moment...gotta make them bigger and the waist smaller for next year!

Thanks for the piccie :thumb: Inception was a m a z i n g! Don't think he quite fits the criteria but can I have Tom Hardy as my totum?

Him in my pocket all day ...yizzer!

Ooooooh I would do such bad things to him...but that's too long a story for this journal


----------



## RACK

Kate1976 said:


> Why thank you  Am loving shoulders at the moment...gotta make them bigger and the waist smaller for next year!
> 
> *I'm trying the exact same thing at the min lol*
> 
> Thanks for the piccie :thumb: Inception was a m a z i n g! Don't think he quite fits the criteria but can I have Tom Hardy as my totum?
> 
> Him in my pocket all day ...yizzer!
> 
> *How about a vibrating Tom Hardy, when he stops you know you're awake!!!*
> 
> Ooooooh I would do such bad things to him...but that's too long a story for this journal
> 
> *That sounds like something out of my journal!!!!*


How are you finding things on the diet front seen as you don't have to be as strict now not preppin?


----------



## Kate1976

RACK said:


> How are you finding things on the diet front seen as you don't have to be as strict now not preppin?


Too funny J....then may I never wake up :thumb:

Hmm the diet thing....well it is nice to eat 'freely'. However, the flip side is that because I am not prepping and don't have a comp/date to work towards, its easier to justify having more treats!

The abs are long gone now....sob!


----------



## RACK

It's not just me with no abs then


----------



## weeman

Kate1976 said:


> Too funny J....then may I never wake up :thumb:
> 
> Hmm the diet thing....well it is nice to eat 'freely'. However, the flip side is that because I am not prepping and don't have a comp/date to work towards, its easier to justify having more treats!
> 
> The abs are long gone now....sob!





RACK said:


> It's not just me with no abs then


severe drug abuse works wonders for offseason abbage,just sayin:whistling:

Offseason eating is great fun at first i think,then the novelty wears off as you get softer and softer and...then you wake up one day and realise your 15 weeks out again and how the fuk did that happen :lol: :lol:

god damn food for being so lush,it calls first thing in the morning,during the day,in the evening when you know you shouldnt....and then the dirty bitch goes and wakes you up for more in the middle of the night,food,such a slut!!!!!!

Only just half an hour ago i was innocently wondering thru sainsburys,minding my own business when this hot little piece of sugary crumpet caught my eye,the whore had see through packaging on,tightly wrapped so i could see eeeeeevery damn curve,i mean whats a guy supposed to do in that situ??? i tried looking away but she had eye contact with me and my adrenalin was flowing,asked me how i would like to eat hot butter and jam from her succulent folds........GOD..........so i bought the packet and have duly stuffed it in the sweety drawer,that bitch is getting it sore tomorrow night.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Kate1976

weeman said:


> severe drug abuse works wonders for offseason abbage,just sayin:whistling:
> 
> Offseason eating is great fun at first i think,then the novelty wears off as you get softer and softer and...then you wake up one day and realise your 15 weeks out again and how the fuk did that happen :lol: :lol:
> 
> god damn food for being so lush,it calls first thing in the morning,during the day,in the evening when you know you shouldnt....and then the dirty bitch goes and wakes you up for more in the middle of the night,food,such a slut!!!!!!
> 
> Only just half an hour ago i was innocently wondering thru sainsburys,minding my own business when this hot little piece of sugary crumpet caught my eye,the whore had see through packaging on,tightly wrapped so i could see eeeeeevery damn curve,i mean whats a guy supposed to do in that situ??? i tried looking away but she had eye contact with me and my adrenalin was flowing,asked me how i would like to eat hot butter and jam from her succulent folds........GOD..........so i bought the packet and have duly stuffed it in the sweety drawer,that bitch is getting it sore tomorrow night.
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Only you can make food sound like pooooooorn  God damn it now I am thinking about crumpets and bagels and....... and muffins and carrrrrrrot cake!

Rightho an extra 15 mins cardio for me tonight!


----------



## vsideboy

Kate1976 said:


> Trianing 12/08
> 
> *Shoulders*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *Thought I'd go with parts of the same specialisation routine that I did last week as i enjoyed it!
> 
> Gironda dumbbell swing supersetted with pitcher raises @ 7.5kgs
> 
> BB press @ 35kgs - twinge in wrist :cursing:
> 
> Front plate raises supersetted with DB raises
> 
> Seated rear delt raises @ 7.5kgs
> 
> Across body cable pulls - 20kgs
> 
> 20mins stair biaaaaatch
> 
> Ab circuit then went to the cinema to watch Inception....what an awesome films, ended up having a bloody BK chicken sandwich thing as the gym had run out of protein bars...wtf!
> 
> Bad planning Byrne...bad planning! Still ,I am not in comp mode so one won't hurt eh
> 
> Back tonight.....woop!


nice session.

oh and

'ended up having a bloody BK chicken sandwich thing as the gym had run out of protein bars...wtf'

they're pretty much the same thing anyway - don't stress lol


----------



## Kate1976

vsideboy said:


> nice session.
> 
> oh and
> 
> 'ended up having a bloody BK chicken sandwich thing as the gym had run out of protein bars...wtf'
> 
> they're pretty much the same thing anyway - don't stress lol


Ta muchly D.......errr but the sandwish felt naughtier tho!!

*Training 13/08*

*Back and Tris*

WGLP - 50kgs..ouchy

CPPD - 50kgs

Seated row - 42.5kgs

DB row - 25kgs

Bent over BB row - 25kgs

Rope flares - 30kgs

Straight arm pressdowns - 40kgs

30 mins stairbiatch then abs

Ohhhh am gonna start yoga classes tomorrow...need to improve flexibility for comps next yr


----------



## vsideboy

you do love that stairbiatch!


----------



## MissBC

weeman said:


> Only just half an hour ago i was innocently wondering thru sainsburys,minding my own business when this hot little piece of sugary crumpet caught my eye,the whore had see through packaging on,tightly wrapped so i could see eeeeeevery damn curve,i mean whats a guy supposed to do in that situ??? i tried looking away but she had eye contact with me and my adrenalin was flowing,asked me how i would like to eat hot butter and jam from her succulent folds........GOD..........so i bought the packet and have duly stuffed it in the sweety drawer,that bitch is getting it sore tomorrow night.


LMAO

you have such a way with words weeslut :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

the crumpets just got sexed violently.

with butter.

no jam,thought i had some but didnt.

damn it.


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 15/08*

*Hams & Glutes*

SLDL - 40kgs

Walking lunges - 5kgs

Legs curls - 40kgs

1 leg bends - 10kgs BB

Glute routine with ankle weights

Ab circuit

OK am on holiday for a few days now back on Thursday and then off to V Festival :bounce:


----------



## RACK

Enjoy the "V" fest


----------



## vsideboy

god I hate lunges, well my knees hate them anyway.

Have a good holiday then miss, and party on :rockon: :clap:


----------



## Greyphantom

Have a good holiday Kate... and enjoy the fest...


----------



## kirkelliott

hey babes hows u? x


----------



## Kate1976

Hey J - I intend to defo enjoy the v fest :whistling:

Thanks D & GP......it was so nice to have a few days orf!

Kirky - I am good mr...off to dance my **** off for the weekend :bounce:

Had a lovely few days off and didn't miss the training at all! Eat and drank what i liked and now have massive carb bloat!

Off to vfest tomorrow for more carbs and booze and then the bulk starts!


----------



## Bettyboo

Enjoy yourself hun  x


----------



## vsideboy

Kate1976 said:


> now have massive carb bloat!


haha I'm like that after this weekend... oh well the wedding stuff is now finished so I can forget about eating and drinking junk for a while now...... oh jeez its bank holiday this weekend, well it'd be rude not to haha


----------



## Kate1976

Well its good to be back folks! I had an ace time whilst on holiday..ate too much, drank waaay too much and rested too little! However, I am quite glad that I only managed to gain 2lb, as the festival food at V left alot to be desired!

*Training 24/08*

*Bis and Hams*

EZ bar curls - 7.5 kgs plus bar

Seated DB curls - 12.5kgs

BB curls - 20kg wide grip, 10kgs close grip & 10kgs reverse grip

SLDL - 40kgs

One leg bends - 10kgs

Leg curls - 40kgs

20 mins cardio

Ab circuit

Am on lo carbs this week, plus aquaban to get rid of post holiday carb bloat. Then the bulk starts on Sept 1st :bounce:


----------



## vsideboy

glad you had fun babe, nice to have some time off the old training for a little while.


----------



## defdaz

Nice to have you back Kate! :thumb:

Love your new avvy - look at the rhomboid shape of your oblique, fab!

Lean bulk for the win, eh!  Any goals / time frame etc. for it?


----------



## Kate1976

vsideboy said:


> glad you had fun babe, nice to have some time off the old training for a little while.


Isn't it just D......nice to be back tho!



defdaz said:


> Nice to have you back Kate! :thumb:
> 
> Love your new avvy - look at the rhomboid shape of your oblique, fab!
> 
> Lean bulk for the win, eh!  Any goals / time frame etc. for it?


Ahh fanks muchly!

That pic waas taken about 1 week before comp this May, they don't look like that now...lol!

Plan to lean bulk from Sept to late Jan - need to bring in legs and butt for next yrs comps! Upper already seems to be behaving itself, have much more defintion in arms, back and shoulders than earlier this year.

First comp will probably be Nabba in early May 11, then perhaps UKBFF if I can gain enough mass and perhaps some local shows, just to gain some experience....we shall see how it goes!

Want to stay relatively lean, as i really cannot be ****d with 2 hrs of cradio a day, although I know that is inevitable


----------



## Jimbo 1

Well done Kate you are doing well good Journal post up some pics of before & now


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 25/06*

*Shoulders*

I fricken lurve shoulders.......saw someone in the gym that I have seen for ages and his first words were..."jesus you have grown some"....cue one happy Kate :bounce:

Push press - 35kgs

Gironda swings - 7.5kgs

Lat raises - 7.5kgs

Front plate raise - 10kg supersetted with fropnt DB raises @ 7.5kgs

Seat rear delt rows - 30kgs

Abs circuit and no cardio......turkey mince and veggies for tea!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Good workout kate, its nice when ppl say things like that, went to my old gym on monday to do squats as my membership had a week left, a pt there whos pretty honest said I looked alot bigger, I was pretty happy, considering I still weighed the same when I last saw him :lol:

Good work though kate! Still training hard as usual


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 30/08*

*Quads and Tris -* eclectic i know but fancied a change!

Smith squat - 50kgs

Leg press - 120 kgs

Leg extension - 55kgs

Rope flares - 30kgs

Bench dips - BW

Straight bar pushdowns - 25kgs

25 mins stairmaster

Ab circuit


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Nice work kate, throwing around some gd numbers too!


----------



## RACK

Hey K, how things going?? Sorry been quiet lately.

PS, Guetta is fantastic, Swedish House Mafia were better though


----------



## Kate1976

Merat said:


> Nice work kate, throwing around some gd numbers too!


Ahh cheers Ratty...doesn't feel like that some days i can assure you!

Its so hard for us girles to build muscle....grrrr!



RACK said:


> Hey K, how things going?? Sorry been quiet lately.
> 
> PS, Guetta is fantastic, Swedish House Mafia were better though


Hey Rackadoodle  No worries, I know you've been away partying your **** orf  Did he do the Robin S/SHM mix........what a freakin tune!

how did you do with the diet whilst away?


----------



## vsideboy

Kate1976 said:


> Its so hard for us girles to build muscle....grrrr!?


I think I must be a girl then.


----------



## RACK

I think he mixed it with Snap "Rythm is a dancer"

Diet was 99% clean. Did have a bacon sandwich sunday morning and a couple of magners but kept it under control.


----------



## Greyphantom

RACK said:


> I think he mixed it with Snap "Rythm is a dancer"
> 
> Diet was 99% clean. Did have a bacon sandwich sunday morning and a couple of magners but kept it under control.


you sure it wasnt a bacon sarnie and a couple of mingers...??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

^^^^ he wishes 

hope all is well katie !


----------



## Kate1976

vsideboy said:


> I think I must be a girl then.


Absolutely no comment to be made here D 



RACK said:


> I think he mixed it with Snap "Rythm is a dancer"
> 
> Diet was 99% clean. Did have a bacon sandwich sunday morning and a couple of magners but kept it under control.


Ohhh might have to utube that fella! Well done ...I had about 12 magners at V...classy bird me eh 



Greyphantom said:


> you sure it wasnt a bacon sarnie and a couple of mingers...??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL.....hey GP...hope u r good?



Jem said:


> ^^^^ he wishes
> 
> hope all is well katie !


Hey Jemster...yep all is well here...just getting used to the extra carbs now I have started ye olde winter bulk......ohhhh I can see this being reeeeally fun...not!

*Training 01/09*

*Shoulders*

Side lat raises supersetted with gironda swings - 7.5kgs

Push press - 30kgs - had to drop weight as I have developed sharp, stabbing pain in left wrist!

Front raises super setted with isolated front db raises - plate @ 10kgs, 5kgs DB...wuss!

BB Shrugs - 80kgs incl bar - gotta love straps 

Bent over lat raises @ 10kgs

Seated delt rows - 35kgs - squeeze for 2 secs at the top of the rep.

Ab circuit

Cardio ...none opps!


----------



## Greyphantom

Nice work on the shoulders Kate... hate those wrist twinges, can really stuff up a good workout...

Things are going... training, loving it... life, could be smoother but then whos cant hey...


----------



## vsideboy

Greyphantom said:


> Nice work on the shoulders Kate... hate those wrist twinges, can really stuff up a good workout...
> 
> Things are going... training, loving it... life, *could be smoother but then whos cant hey*...


amen to that mate.


----------



## RACK

HAHAHA, Mingers are too easy grey 

Kate, think you might like this. It's a bit different


----------



## vsideboy

man is she still off jollying it up around the country?

easy life!


----------



## Kate1976

Greyphantom said:


> Nice work on the shoulders Kate... hate those wrist twinges, can really stuff up a good workout...
> 
> Things are going... training, loving it... life, could be smoother but then whos cant hey...


Thanks GP, yep proper stuffed up my push presses.....I was proper pee'd orf!

I hear the comment about life mr....but it would be boring if nice and smooth eh :thumb:



RACK said:


> HAHAHA, Mingers are too easy grey
> 
> Kate, think you might like this. It's a bit different


I likey J......so how was Creamfields? Gonna bin off VFest and go to that next yr!

How goes the training and the car hunt?



vsideboy said:


> man is she still off jollying it up around the country?
> 
> easy life!


Ehem....yes I was! In fact, I have been away for a few days on a narrow boat with some mates, eating and drinking too much and putting the world to rights!

However, I am now back and preparing to put 'Operation Figure 2011' into practice - which roughly means eating more food (but gonna keep it uber clean mon thru fri), try to lift consistently heavier, hopefully avoiding injury along the way and adding some decent lean mass on me - ready for the prep for next yrs shows will will commence in early Jan.....am excited to see what changes I can compared to my first yrs comp.

So tonight is leg night...yuck!


----------



## RACK

Cream was good, but I think I prefered Global Gathering. I'm binnin both of next year and goin to Ibiza. Me and Dutch Scott are going to meet up I think and have a battle of the Pout and Low V top haha

Car hunt...... Ragin this morning. Spotted a nice Golf V6 4motion (can't stretch to an R32), but the chav tw4t's company are slow timing me. I'll accept the first offer and have someone to buy my beema so waiting for them now. Not happy (and the tren isn't helpin lol)

Good luck on the legs tonight and nice to see someone else plannin to prep in Jan


----------



## Kate1976

RACK said:


> Cream was good, but I think I prefered Global Gathering. I'm binnin both of next year and goin to Ibiza. Me and Dutch Scott are going to meet up I think and have a battle of the Pout and Low V top haha
> 
> Car hunt...... Ragin this morning. Spotted a nice Golf V6 4motion (can't stretch to an R32), but the chav tw4t's company are slow timing me. I'll accept the first offer and have someone to buy my beema so waiting for them now. Not happy (and the tren isn't helpin lol)
> 
> Good luck on the legs tonight and nice to see someone else plannin to prep in Jan


OMG you and DS in ibeefa..watch out ladies  Gonna go for the end of season parties or mid season?

Gutted about the car....test drove a 350z couple of weeks back  Bad idea...now I reeeeeeally want it but need to be sensible. so might go for a Leon TD *yawnsville*

Related to prep.....was listening to an MoS compilation on the way to work this morn and 'The One' came on.....I did think to myself.... I wonder if J will use this track for his 2011 posing routine ...LOL!

Dooooooo it :bounce:


----------



## RACK

hahahaha!! I really am thinking of using "The One" as my next track. Everytime it comes on I'm thinking of different poses to hit.

We'll be there mid season I think. Not sure I could out Alpha DS but I'll have a go, I'm only a very beta 5ft 9in lol


----------



## Kate1976

RACK said:


> hahahaha!! I really am thinking of using "The One" as my next track. Everytime it comes on I'm thinking of different poses to hit.
> 
> We'll be there mid season I think. Not sure I could out Alpha DS but I'll have a go, I'm only a very beta 5ft 9in lol


I knew it :thumb:

I'll let you into a secret J...those ladies that are worth knowing, have aspirations other than to be a WAG and can string a sentence together..... actually don't buy into the Alpha bs  But you already know this!!

BTW - 5ft 9 is the best height to be:tongue:


----------



## RACK

I can promise you now, the WAGS and "oh I've had a lad take some photo's of me with a big camera and put them on facebook so now I'm a model" only get banter from me. Can't stand not being able to have a conversation with someone. Plus they all seem to act like porn stars in the nightclub, get them home and I end either saying "WTF are you doing?" or faking it!!!

Gimme a woman not a girl 

Yeah 5ft 9in is good, but if you pop some heels on I'd have to carry a yellow pages around in my back pocket to use at the end of the night hahahaha


----------



## Jem

Wrrrrrrrrrrong 5ft 11 and above wins hands down ......and erm that's all - I feel Im somewhat interrupting a beautiful moment so I'll leave ya to it LOL


----------



## vsideboy

Jem said:


> Wrrrrrrrrrrong 5ft 11 and above wins hands down ......and erm that's all - I feel Im somewhat interrupting a beautiful moment so I'll leave ya to it LOL


haha:thumb:


----------



## Kate1976

RACK said:


> I can promise you now, the WAGS and "oh I've had a lad take some photo's of me with a big camera and put them on facebook so now I'm a model" only get banter from me. Can't stand not being able to have a conversation with someone. Plus they all seem to act like porn stars in the nightclub, get them home and I end either saying "WTF are you doing?" or faking it!!!
> 
> Gimme a woman not a girl
> 
> Yeah 5ft 9in is good, but if you pop some heels on I'd have to carry a yellow pages around in my back pocket to use at the end of the night hahahaha


WTF were you doing to her? 

Yellow pages?? The heels I wear ...you may need 2 of them 



Jem said:


> Wrrrrrrrrrrong 5ft 11 and above wins hands down ......and erm that's all - I feel Im somewhat interrupting a beautiful moment so I'll leave ya to it LOL


Unfortunately most of the chaps around here are under 5ft 9...including my ex who was 5ft 6....cue many comedy moments with me in 4 inch heels :thumb:



vsideboy said:


> haha:thumb:


Aaaaaand you can stop that!

*Training 07/09*

*Chest and Tris*

Cable x-overs - 20kgs, 25kgs, 27.5kgs - PB

Incline DB press - 12.5kgs, 15kgs x2

Incline flies - 10kgs, 12.5kgs x2

Pec-deck - 50kgs, 55kgs x2

Rope flares - 35kgs

SB press downs - 40kgs

Bench dips - BW

Abs circuit

35 mins cardio


----------



## RACK

What's the ab circuit involve kate?

Only thing I was doing with her was gettin bored, hence the faking it lol


----------



## Ak_88

Long time no posty mukka, things going well?

You making it to the Herc this year? Need to see how my timetable pans out but im optimistic of making it down there again.


----------



## Kate1976

RACK said:


> What's the ab circuit involve kate?
> 
> Only thing I was doing with her was gettin bored, hence the faking it lol


Ab circuit is comprised of the following...

Hanging leg raises

V-ups on bench

Reverse curls on end

Russian twist

Plain crunches with planks to finish...joyful!



Ak_88 said:


> Long time no posty mukka, things going well?
> 
> You making it to the Herc this year? Need to see how my timetable pans out but im optimistic of making it down there again.


Hey Alex - yep things are going good thanks! Nope not gonna make the herc this year as am away with work....boooooo 

How's training going for you?

*Training 08/09*

*Quads & Calves*

Fasted cardio - 35mins

Smith squat - 40kgs plus bar

1 leg squat - bar only

Leg extensions - 55kg, 60kg, 65kg - PB

Leg press - 140kgs

Seated rotary calves - 55kgs

Standing calves - 70kgs - PB

20mins stairbiatch

Ab circuit

Food has been a tad off today due to multiple meetings, time to gorge on PNB :bounce:


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 09/09*

Well that's a lie as i ain't training today, but did do 35 mins fasted cardio and ab circuit!

Am lo carbing this week due to weekends excesses...but its soooo damn boring! Eggs and salsa for breakie, chuck salad for lunch, chuck and veg for dinner, interspersed with p shakes and PNB...oh and 4L h20!

Looking forward to starting bulk diet soon :bounce:

Food has been a tad off today due to multiple meetings, time to gorge on PNB


----------



## Jem

Yo nowt to add except enjoy that bulk and make sure you try peanut butter pretzel twist supreme protein bars OMFG do I miss those  x


----------



## Ak_88

Kate1976 said:


> Hey Alex - yep things are going good thanks! Nope not gonna make the herc this year as am away with work....boooooo
> 
> How's training going for you?


Bummer! Maybe next year then 

Training's going alright at present, although i'm now part of the hernia club  It's completely symptomless but alas i joined the NHS waiting list game yesterday so we'll see how long it takes to get under the knife :laugh:


----------



## lee_

I was just reading the log as it's been bumped.

The log makes for a good read (although I've not read all 74 pages lol).

I like reading these logs since I find I can learn a lot about people's real world experiences.

Thanks for posting,

~ Lee


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Yo nowt to add except enjoy that bulk and make sure you try peanut butter pretzel twist supreme protein bars OMFG do I miss those  x


Ohhh hello...they sound lush, me needs to find those bad bois 



Ak_88 said:


> Bummer! Maybe next year then
> 
> Training's going alright at present, although i'm now part of the hernia club  It's completely symptomless but alas i joined the NHS waiting list game yesterday so we'll see how long it takes to get under the knife :laugh:


Defo next year AK :thumb: Awww man the hernia sucks big time - think it was brought on by the weights?



lee_ said:


> I was just reading the log as it's been bumped.
> 
> The log makes for a good read (although I've not read all 74 pages lol).
> 
> I like reading these logs since I find I can learn a lot about people's real world experiences.
> 
> Thanks for posting,
> 
> ~ Lee


Thanks for taking the time to comment Lee....you gonna compete? 

*Training 11/09*

*Back & Bis*

Seated DB curls, 12.5 x2, 14kgs- PB

Barbell curls - close and wide grip - 15kgs & 25kgs

One arm lying cables curls - 30kgs

Seated row - 45kgs

WGPD - 50kgs

CGPD - 50kgs

Shrugs - 80kgs

Straight arm pulldowns - 45kkgs

30 mins cardio

Just did some quarter turns (yes I know I need to get out more!) and despite carrying a bit off off season lard, I am defo growing :bounce:

Bring on 2011!


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 12/09*

Trained at local gym, which is a bit spit and sawdust but really friendly. In fact, it was nice not to have to swath through hordes of bicep boys to get to kit and its only 10 mins from house!

*Shoulders*

Seated cable pulls - no idea of weight as the numbers have been rubbed off over time ...lol

Push presses - 40kgs

Gironda swings - 8kgs

Lat raises - 10kgs

Front plate raises @ 10kg ssetted with front DB raises @5kg

Seated rear delt raises - 10kgs

Cardio - 20 mins


----------



## Jem

If you had a spit n sawdust gym beside you the whole time ...why the fook have you been training elsewhere you nutter ? This is where you will find a decent training partner and further inspiration ! stay there or else


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> If you had a spit n sawdust gym beside you the whole time ...why the fook have you been training elsewhere you nutter ? This is where you will find a decent training partner and further inspiration ! stay there or else


LOL coz until recently it was an absolute hole Em...it has just been taken over by new mgt and its now santitary enough to walk thru door....lol!

Other gym is 5 mins from work so is convenient at the end of the day ....also I find that if I drive towards home, then I just go home and not to gym! Will defo train there at weeks as at its £2.50 to just train :thumb:

You good girly?


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> LOL coz until recently it was an absolute hole Em...it has just been taken over by new mgt and its now santitary enough to walk thru door....lol!
> 
> Other gym is 5 mins from work so is convenient at the end of the day ....also I find that if I drive towards home, then I just go home and not to gym! Will defo train there at weeks as at its £2.50 to just train :thumb:
> 
> You good girly?


Oh well that's good then ! will look forward to seeing some nice progress from you training in there :thumbup1: - the environment does inspire you sometimes I find. Im great yep ...calm, cool and collected :thumb:


----------



## lee_

I am start writing my log very shortly I think!

Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## Greyphantom

Cant beat spit and sawdust as long as they are well equipped... :thumb: for some reason I find myself training harder in those than the poncy ff ones...


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Oh well that's good then ! will look forward to seeing some nice progress from you training in there :thumbup1: - the environment does inspire you sometimes I find. Im great yep ...calm, cool and collected :thumb:


Hmm not sure about piccies, think i might leave em outta journals in the future...we shall see! Glad all is going great guns miss



Greyphantom said:


> Cant beat spit and sawdust as long as they are well equipped... :thumb: for some reason I find myself training harder in those than the poncy ff ones...


Hey D - I tend to find myself more distracted as generally the people are more friendly in spit and sawdust gym, so I find myself more inclined to chat instead of train! The gym I train in atm (DW) I just put my earphones in and orf I go...no interuptions!

*Training 13/09*

Was supposed to be chest but couldn't move in the free weights for bicep boys with towels over benches grunting, so I adapted....hams and glutes it was!

*Hams & Glutes*

Leg curls - 60kgs - PB

SLDL - 12.5kg DBs

Glute machine (pushback thingy) - 40kgs

Walking lunges - 6kg - hateful things

Glute workout with leg weights

25mins cardio xtrainer

Ab circuit

Home for chuck, veg, garlic salt, lo fat creme fraiche and an avocado!

Living the dream peeps...living the dream


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 14/09*

*
*

*
Bis*

Felt like beasting em today....so decided to only train the gunz !

Seated DB curls - 12.5kgs

Concentration curls - 7.5kgs

BB curls - 20kgs

Preacher curls (EZbar) - 7.5kg per side

Cable Rope pulls - new one for me but I liiiiike - 35kgs

Forearms were royally pumped by the end......bugger!

25mins stairbiatch

Ab circuit

Home for chicken and my my look who is on the telly.....JCVD, the man who first peaked my interest in muscles and yes I know he has a mullet but I still would!


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 16/09*

Had yday orf training ....it felt good but at the same time very strange, I kinda missed it 

So this morning I did 40 mins fasted cardio in form of fast paced walk around the town and tonight is chest and tris.....master blaster session as only have 30 mins!

Food is bang on.....carbs are up and I'm ready to grooooooow.....but not too much...well fat anyway!

Oh and my fricken car failed its MOT as its leaking power steering fluid, cue large bill for repairs as apparently the relevent hose (circa £116 wtf!) is behind the bumper, lights and radiator it would seem....oh the joys...all money I don't have!

Cable x overs - 25kgs

Inline DB bench - 15kgs

Incline flies - 12.5gs

Rope flare

Straight bar pushdowns

Tricep machine

15mins incline treadmill 8% incline @ 4mph


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 16/09*

*
*

*
Back*

BB shrugs, 60, 60, 80kg - PB form was off but it went ooop!

Upright row - 20kg sets to failure

Seated row - 42.5, 50, 57.5 kgs - PB

WGPD - drops sets from 50kgs

CGPD - drop sets from 50kgs

DB rows - 17.5kgs

Straight arm sweeps - 35, 40, 45 - PB

25mins xtrainer

Ab

Home for lean mince burgers and asparagus ....yum! Cheat nite tomorrow......which is gonna be mexican and maybe some booze :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

nice training kate x


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Nice stuff kate, 3 pb's!  Mexican food sounds buff


----------



## Kate1976

Bettyboo said:


> nice training kate x


Cheers T....how's your training going...can't wait to see your pics :thumb:



Merat said:


> Nice stuff kate, 3 pb's!  Mexican food sounds buff


Cheers Ratty....yeah training seems to be working! Although the shrugs may have caught me out.....have tweaked something in there, mght go an have a sport massage? Hows the training going, you far out from your comp?

Mexican in t minus 12 hrs


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Kate1976 said:


> Cheers T....how's your training going...can't wait to see your pics :thumb:
> 
> Cheers Ratty....yeah training seems to be working! Although the shrugs may have caught me out.....have tweaked something in there, mght go an have a sport massage? Hows the training going, you far out from your comp?
> 
> Mexican in t minus 12 hrs


Training is going well kate, the comp is next weekend, on sunday 26th, so not long now, its kind of a warm up comp for the worlds in november, to see what I can do at the moment, still gunning for the victory tho :thumbup1:

Just bought some tortilla chips, gunna prob have a mexican themes cheat myself :thumb:


----------



## TH0R

Kate1976 said:


> *Training 16/09*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Back*
> 
> BB shrugs, 60, 60, 80kg - PB form was off but it went ooop!
> 
> Upright row - 20kg sets to failure
> 
> Seated row - 42.5, 50, 57.5 kgs - PB
> 
> WGPD - drops sets from 50kgs
> 
> CGPD - drop sets from 50kgs
> 
> DB rows - 17.5kgs
> 
> Straight arm sweeps - 35, 40, 45 - PB
> 
> 25mins xtrainer
> 
> Ab
> 
> Home for lean mince burgers and asparagus ....yum! Cheat nite tomorrow......which is gonna be *mexican and maybe some booze* :thumb:


Ditto

Have never seen a female do bb shrugs, just saying that, not critical:thumbup1:

Do you particulaly want to bring your trapz out??


----------



## Kate1976

Merat said:


> Training is going well kate, the comp is next weekend, on sunday 26th, so not long now, its kind of a warm up comp for the worlds in november, to see what I can do at the moment, still gunning for the victory tho :thumbup1:
> 
> Just bought some tortilla chips, gunna prob have a mexican themes cheat myself :thumb:


Good lad - will be rooting for you:thumb: Glad I have inspired your cheat nite..lol!



tel3563 said:


> Ditto
> 
> Have never seen a female do bb shrugs, just saying that, not critical:thumbup1:
> 
> Do you particulaly want to bring your trapz out??


Alreet  I think (more like hope) that it will give my back a better finish next yr...plus I actually enjoy doing them....80kgs was perhaps a step too far tho as I have tweaked my leftie...darn it! Enjoy the booze :thumb:


----------



## defdaz

More PB's, keep it up Kate! Love the new pondering Kate avvy (or are you just pressing on a zit?! :lol: ) :thumb:

Hope your trap is feeling better today.


----------



## Kate1976

defdaz said:


> More PB's, keep it up Kate! Love the new pondering Kate avvy (or are you just pressing on a zit?! :lol: ) :thumb:
> 
> Hope your trap is feeling better today.


Hey Hey D! Tis indeed a pondering avi - from memory I was pondering on what alcoholic beverage to have !

Trap is much better today - have just trained shoulders and it behaved, so all is well!

*Training 18/09*

*Shoulders*

Push press - 35kgs

Seated cable delt pulls - no idea

rear delt raises - 10kgs

Gironda swings ssetted with lateral raises - 8kgs

Front plate raises ssetted with front DB raises - 6kgs

25mins cardio

Defo think my shoulders are growing...need em to be much bigger to balance out height for next yrs comp.


----------



## lee_

I did my shoulders today too.

I don't pick up that much than you on my shoulders.

Dare I say it? But you seem pretty strong for a lady!


----------



## Kate1976

lee_ said:


> I did my shoulders today too.
> 
> I don't pick up that much than you on my shoulders.
> 
> Dare I say it? But you seem pretty strong for a lady!


Hey Lee...how goes it?

Its OK.......you can say it...most of us ladies on here don't mind being called strong or muscly :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88

Nice boulders Kate, looking sharp! :thumb:


----------



## defdaz

Wow, looking fantastic kate! Can see side delt sweepage too!! :thumb:

I don't know if it'd work for you but I've noticed massive gains on my side delts since I doubled the amount of sets / effort I've been putting into them. I think most people do couple or three sets of side raises and think that's enough and then do three exercises for front delts, chest etc. and wonder why their front delts / chest etc. grow but they're not getting any wider...


----------



## Greyphantom

Hey there Katie bird... great work on the PBs, seems everyone is getting them these days so I will need to pull finger 

Defo look wider through the shoulders... nice work Kate...


----------



## Jem

Aye some boulders coming fo-shaw there katiecoo ...

LOL at the chaps querying shrugs & training traps ....I used to subscribe to that and now think it's utter bollox ...why shouldnt women train traps - it brings the whole back together - we want that v down the back so shrugs do the traps and the rhomboids - pointless having lats and then no detailing on the back ...in my very humble opinion of course !


----------



## Ak_88

Technically Rhomboids are a depressor rather than an elevator of the scapula. If you want a decent pair of rhomboids hammer your chins/pulldowns and rows! :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4

Looking good in that last pic, Delts look great!!!


----------



## Jem

Ak_88 said:


> Technically Rhomboids are a depressor rather than an elevator of the scapula. If you want a decent pair of rhomboids hammer your chins/pulldowns and rows! :thumb:


LOL knew there was gonna be a comeback

BUT I mean more like ...Troy Alves stylie shrug rows - hybrid which works both


----------



## Kate1976

defdaz said:


> Wow, looking fantastic kate! Can see side delt sweepage too!! :thumb:
> 
> I don't know if it'd work for you but I've noticed massive gains on my side delts since I doubled the amount of sets / effort I've been putting into them. I think most people do couple or three sets of side raises and think that's enough and then do three exercises for front delts, chest etc. and wonder why their front delts / chest etc. grow but they're not getting any wider...


Fanks..yeah I tend to kind freestyle shoulders cos a) I love training them and B) I love volume when training them.....I can easily be there for an hour and 20 



Greyphantom said:


> Hey there Katie bird... great work on the PBs, seems everyone is getting them these days so I will need to pull finger
> 
> Defo look wider through the shoulders... nice work Kate...


Thanks D.....defo one of the areas I need to step up for 2011....looking at the US girls gets me scared ....huuuuuge shoulder caps!



Jem said:


> Aye some boulders coming fo-shaw there katiecoo ...
> 
> LOL at the chaps querying shrugs & training traps ....I used to subscribe to that and now think it's utter bollox ...why shouldnt women train traps - it brings the whole back together - we want that v down the back so shrugs do the traps and the rhomboids - pointless having lats and then no detailing on the back ...in my very humble opinion of course !


Cheers chicky:thumb: Totally agree miss......plus I love pump post traps!



kieren1234 said:


> Looking good in that last pic, Delts look great!!!


Ta muchly Kieren.....gotta get em bigger tho! I won't rest until they are mini-rogers shoulders ...lol!


----------



## RACK

Kate, come on!!! You should know by now you ponder using the 2 fingered approach, and not forgetting a pout. Never forget the pout!!!!!


----------



## Kate1976

Ooooh the pout I can do...










As for the 2 fingered ponder.....well I'll stick to my one thanks....its a bit more...how do i put it.....classy:laugh:


----------



## RACK

HAHAHA you win  I am just a Rotherhamer


----------



## Ak_88

A rotter would be more appropriate :thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom

And Kate WINS... loverly pout there girl... :thumb:


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> Aye some boulders coming fo-shaw there katiecoo ...
> 
> *LOL at the chaps querying shrugs & training traps* ....I used to subscribe to that and now think it's utter bollox ...why shouldnt women train traps - it brings the whole back together - we want that v down the back so shrugs do the traps and the rhomboids - pointless having lats and then no detailing on the back ...in my very humble opinion of course !


in all honesty because there's no need to do shrugs, just do deadlifts sweetie, no need to laugh

when your knowledgeable is there

the lower trapz are the hardest to hit and doing shrugs won't do a lot for them

Heavy bor's and face pulls are best for them

In fact, If I'm honest, shrugs are the most ridiculous waste of time exercise going

but I didn't want to upset kate by telling her that:rolleyes:

Still laughing Jem:laugh:

and yes.................I'm tetchy


----------



## Kate1976

RACK said:


> HAHAHA you win  I am just a Rotherhamer


J u disappoint me.....i expected more of pout battle than that??!??



Greyphantom said:


> And Kate WINS... loverly pout there girl... :thumb:


I thank you...but I have my mama to thank for those:thumb:



tel3563 said:


> in all honesty because there's no need to do shrugs, just do deadlifts sweetie, no need to laugh
> 
> when your knowledgeable is there
> 
> the lower trapz are the hardest to hit and doing shrugs won't do a lot for them
> 
> Heavy bor's and face pulls are best for them
> 
> In fact, If I'm honest, shrugs are the most ridiculous waste of time exercise going
> 
> but I didn't want to upset kate by telling her that:rolleyes:
> 
> Still laughing Jem:laugh:
> 
> and yes.................I'm tetchy


Aright tetchy Tel  why do u think they are a waste of time....genuine question! You won't upset me .......I am female, I just won't listen to you :laugh:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> in all honesty because there's no need to do shrugs, just do deadlifts sweetie, no need to laugh
> 
> when your knowledgeable is there
> 
> the lower trapz are the hardest to hit and doing shrugs won't do a lot for them
> 
> Heavy bor's and face pulls are best for them
> 
> In fact, If I'm honest, shrugs are the most ridiculous waste of time exercise going
> 
> but I didn't want to upset kate by telling her that:rolleyes:
> 
> Still laughing Jem:laugh:
> 
> and yes.................I'm tetchy


Sweetie [yeah reel me in with the patronising chauvenistic comments there tetchy tel ...you never change do ya :whistling: ]

Bors and deads yeah - who said they werent being done ? Keep your face pulls - I think they hit rear delts more than back anyway.

Honest tel eh ? ...no you mean "IMO" here methinks  , I like shrugs and they do work on the traps [iMO] ...worked for me anyway, I've got a good set of traps on me  ...in fact, I've got a good back overall - because you dont just have to stick to deads.

I'd even argue that you dont need deads all the time....in fact, you could sack them completely coz dont give a toss what anyone says - deads dont do women any favours in the waist wittling stakes. Shrugs are a nice finisher at the end of a back session and we like them so frankly ...BOLLOX to ya - that a tetchy enough response ? :tongue: :thumbup1:


----------



## defdaz

See above for why Jem is ACE lmao! :lol:

I can't remember the last time I did shrugs but mine seem to grow my just being such a miserable fooker - I guess I slump and huff and shrug enough to trigger misery-induced hypertrophy! Yay for being a miserable hard-to-please so and so 

I totally agree about deadlifts - not essential in my book as I think, like deep squats, they over-emphasise the glutes and lower back. How many times have you heard someone say after they couldn't get the last rep out "Wow my upper back just totally went!". 99% of the time it's lower back or grip. Guilty! Case dismissed! 

Anyway I have never understood the whole 'big upper traps make a woman look less feminine' rubbish. Surely it would just look silly to have big arms, delts etc and then be completely flat across your shoulders?!

PS Great pic K! Kate 1, RACK 0 woop!


----------



## RACK

Kate1976 said:


> J u disappoint me.....i expected more of pout battle than that??!??


How about this?


----------



## Ak_88

Best lay off the lemon sucking dude


----------



## RACK

LOL


----------



## Kate1976

RACK said:


> How about this?


Ohh veeeerrr guuud! But I'll see you and raise you...one rodeo stylee pout 

Well when I say pout, it more of a gurn really!


----------



## Greyphantom

Pout Waaarsss yeah baby... lmao Kate, lovely hat... 

Rack mate, she cant have been that bad surely (the chickie in your pic mate)...


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 21/09*

*Bis*

Seated DB curls - 12kg, 14kgs, 14kgs

Rope pulls - no idea but twas heavy

EZ bar curls - 7.5kg plus bar

Concentration curls - 10, 10, 10

Abs circuit

25 mins cardio

Nowt much else to report......same ole, same ole!


----------



## defdaz

14kg!! Wow! I struggled with 22.5kgs last night. You'll have overtaken me soon. Feck!


----------



## Kate1976

defdaz said:


> 14kg!! Wow! I struggled with 22.5kgs last night. You'll have overtaken me soon. Feck!


Errrr no - I was shouting at myself enough trying to get the 14s up!! It will be a fair few months... nay years before I get close to 22s!


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 22/09*

*Quads & Calves*

I don't know if I have mentioned before, but I reeeeeally hate legs.... so really wasn't looking forward to yday but had quite a good sess with a few PBs:bounce:

Leg press - 130, 150, 160 - PB

Leg extensions - 60, 65, 65 - PB

Split leg DB squat - went for 10kgs, reeeeeally not happening so went for BW to start, blimey these burn like a mofo! Will be keeping these in prog!

Seated calves - 60

Standing calves, 60, 65, 70

Then like a sado decided to do 20 mins on the stairbiatch! Was kept entertained by the girl next to me who insisted on walking backwards...wtf??

Food is good, protein is in and I seem to be growing. Have also gained some lard, but am trying to combat that with clean eating Mon thru Fri and 25mins cardio x5 per week.

We shall see...I may need to review the weekend 'treats' as i go on into bulk?


----------



## Greyphantom

Hey Kate, you have said you have trouble with squats... have you read Rippetoes Starting Strength, it has some very good advice re form that could help out...


----------



## Kate1976

Greyphantom said:


> Hey Kate, you have said you have trouble with squats... have you read Rippetoes Starting Strength, it has some very good advice re form that could help out...


Ah cheers for that GP - will do some research :thumb:

*Training 23/09*

*Chest & Tris*

Incline DB Press - 15, 15.5, 17.5 - PB

Incline flyes - 12.5 x3

Cable xovers - 20, 25, 25

Pec dek - 50, 55, 60

Rope flares - 30, 35, 35

SB pushdowns - 30, 35, 40

pushy things off bench - hmmm about 4 ...lol

20 mins stairbiatch

Ab circuit

Home for chicken and veg.........am sooooo boored of chicken  Looking forward to the weekend cheaty


----------



## MissBC

Ak_88 said:


> Technically Rhomboids are a depressor rather than an elevator of the scapula. If you want a decent pair of rhomboids hammer your chins/pulldowns and rows! :thumb:


x2 rhomboids arent really hit with shrugs... mainly your upper traps and levator scap..... my back is my strong point and i have never once done shrugs.

Bodyweight chins are the BUSINESS.... that with heavy bent over rows and a seated cable row of some kind and a lat pull down and your back with grow well.

:bounce:


----------



## Kate1976

MissBC said:


> x2 rhomboids arent really hit with shrugs... mainly your upper traps and levator scap..... my back is my strong point and i have never once done shrugs.
> 
> Bodyweight chins are the BUSINESS.... that with heavy bent over rows and a seated cable row of some kind and a lat pull down and your back with grow well.
> 
> :bounce:


Cheers missy...yeah back sess includes seated cable row, wgpd and cgpd.

I train traps coz in a wierd way i enjoy it, plus with my plan to bring out rear delts for next year, I'm hoping the traps will make my back more balanced....hoping 

Hope all is good with you?


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 24/09*

*Back*

WGPD - 35, 42.5, 50

CGPD - 42.5, 50, 57.5 - PB

Seated row - 42.5, 50 50

Straight Arm Pulldowns - 40, 45, 50 - PB

TBar row - 25k

BB shrugs - 60k, wasn't in the mood to pull heavy tonight :thumbdown:

Abs

Cardio - 15mins

Oh lookie more chicken...bleurgh!


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 25/09*

*Shoulders*

Rear delt xover cable pulls - 3 plates

Seated cable pulls - 6 plates

Bench delt pulls - 18kgs

Front plate raises - 15kgs - PB

Front DB raises - 8kgs

Side raises - 8kgs

Gironda swings - 8kgs

25 mins treadmill - 12% incline @ 6mph

Abs

Ahhh cheat day has arrived - so far oats, PP & blueberries (ok so tech not a cheat), PP shake, cheese & coleslaw sarnies, blueberry multipower flapjack .....yum! Dinner with gfriends will be soup and loadsa bread, tuna & chickpea burgers and dessert..oh and wine! :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88

MissBC said:


> x2 rhomboids arent really hit with shrugs... mainly your upper traps and levator scap..... my back is my strong point and i have never once done shrugs.
> 
> Bodyweight chins are the BUSINESS.... that with heavy bent over rows and a seated cable row of some kind and a lat pull down and your back with grow well.
> 
> :bounce:


Booooom physio power 

Do you do Deads or Rack pulls at all Kate? I find the former have added a lot of beef to my back, and rack pulls are meant to take the load away from the legs and focus it on the back, so maybe worth a punt!


----------



## Kate1976

Ak_88 said:


> Booooom physio power
> 
> Do you do Deads or Rack pulls at all Kate? I find the former have added a lot of beef to my back, and rack pulls are meant to take the load away from the legs and focus it on the back, so maybe worth a punt!


Cheers AK - might add them in! Speaking of backs and fronts and sides....thought I would add images of this years Olympia Figure winner Erin Stern into my journal...just for motivation!

What an awesome physique...gimme a couple of years :thumb:


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 27/09*

*Bis*

Seated DB curls - 10, 12.5, 12.5

Concentration curls - 10, 10, 10

BB curls - close grip @ 15, supersetted with wide grip @ 20

Preacher curls - 7.5, 7.5, 7.5

Rope pulls - 35, 35, 35

Arms were pumped to hell, not to mention forearms......I liked it tho:thumb:

30mins xtrainer

Abs and then home ....


----------



## Greyphantom

Thats a good goal to aim for Kate... get those arms working...!!


----------



## MissBC

Kate1976 said:


> Cheers missy...yeah back sess includes seated cable row, wgpd and cgpd.
> 
> I train traps coz in a wierd way i enjoy it, plus with my plan to bring out rear delts for next year, I'm hoping the traps will make my back more balanced....hoping
> 
> Hope all is good with you?


good girl including the cable stuffs, it really does work!

Hey if you like training traps then train them just be careful as if they start to increas in side you could really unbalance your back more if your lats and rhomboids and levator scap and read delts dont match up. technicially your lats will get hit enough with no specific work but if you enjoy it then do it!!

yea im alll good babe, just cruising and recovering


----------



## vsideboy

morning chic, not been about for a little while so thought I'd pop in and check up on ya. First off - cool pics, like em haha, secondly it looks like you're making great progress, PB's all over the place keep em coming.

Well done, have some reps. (scratch that, I need to spread the love before I can give you any grr.)


----------



## Kate1976

Greyphantom said:


> Thats a good goal to aim for Kate... get those arms working...!!


Yeah its gonnd take a me a good 2 years at least.....but hey that's what goals are for eh :thumb:



MissBC said:


> good girl including the cable stuffs, it really does work!
> 
> Hey if you like training traps then train them just be careful as if they start to increas in side you could really unbalance your back more if your lats and rhomboids and levator scap and read delts dont match up. technicially your lats will get hit enough with no specific work but if you enjoy it then do it!!
> 
> yea im alll good babe, just cruising and recovering


Cool cool....glad to hear that you are on the mend miss!



vsideboy said:


> morning chic, not been about for a little while so thought I'd pop in and check up on ya. First off - cool pics, like em haha, secondly it looks like you're making great progress, PB's all over the place keep em coming.
> 
> Well done, have some reps. (scratch that, I need to spread the love before I can give you any grr.)


Hmmm not sure about great progress! Progress yes.....buy defo slow!

Hope you are good.....any news on house? Mind fell thru ......grrrr!

*Training 29/09*

*Hams & Glutes*

Leg curls, 40, 45, 50

SLDL - 40, 40, 40

Wide leg drops - 10, 10 , 10

Glute machine - 30, 35, 40

Glute blaster with ankle weights

20mins treadmill - incline 12%, speed 6

Abs circuit

Seem to have gained a little fatty fat back, so need to watch my pnb intake and weekend cheats methinks! Diet mon thru fri is clean as Kim & Aggie.....so will keep an eye on it!


----------



## RACK

Quickly zoooooming in to say Hola!!! Snowed under at the min but will try catch up x


----------



## Kate1976

RACK said:


> Quickly zoooooming in to say Hola!!! Snowed under at the min but will try catch up x


Hello fella...good skills on the purchase...she is niiiiiice :thumb:

Off to look at a 330d coupe over the weekend 

*Training 30/09*

*Shoulders*

Trained em back to front as I need to bring up rear delts!

Rear cable xovers

Seated delt pulls

Bench pulls

Gironda swings ssetted with side raises

Front plate raises ssetted with DB raises

Push presses

25mins cardio

Abs

Heck really felt the burn today, as Ron Burgundy would say "such a deep burn, I don't know if you saw, but i did over a thousand there" feckin felt like that!

Still they are growing, so something is working :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Yo katie - glad the training is coming along nicely - sounds like you have your own little system going on there and having fun. That's why we do it at the end of the day isnt it !

See you next week x


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Yo katie - glad the training is coming along nicely - sounds like you have your own little system going on there and having fun. That's why we do it at the end of the day isnt it !
> 
> See you next week x


Hey missy moo......yeah just kinda free stylin at the moment and loving it, have to say tho am looking forward to getting diet head back on....wierdos aren't we :thumb:

Can't wait to see you next Sun......you got a crowd coming up for Nov? x


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Good work kate, like the idea of trainin em back to front, looks ,ike you got somthing good goin on for your shoulder workouts


----------



## Kate1976

Merat said:


> Good work kate, like the idea of trainin em back to front, looks ,ike you got somthing good goin on for your shoulder workouts


Cheers ratty...time will tell I guess.....defo need to sort out shoulder to waist ratio for next yr


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Hey missy moo......yeah just kinda free stylin at the moment and loving it, have to say tho am looking forward to getting diet head back on....wierdos aren't we :thumb:
> 
> Can't wait to see you next Sun......you got a crowd coming up for Nov? x


PICS !! ones of us standing together wearing clothes this time huh :lol: :thumb: :lol: yep be great to see you again mate !

Yep dont blame you on the diet front - cravings are a b!tch but you know what ? I'm feel so in control ..not content coz content would be yorkshire puddings and bread sauce ...but seeing changes coming is a kick that's hard to beat !

A crowd :confused1: :whistling: ...pmsl - I've not told anyone tbh kate [FB food updates aside] ...I really dont want all the gang that turned up to the brum show travelling to Brierley Hill coz it was horrid - that would have me in bits 

No family except chanel and the kids wanna go with her this time. Jay, Rob [who you will meet sunday] and a few close others from the gym. :thumb: We're so on the apple sours afterwards though - me pal Paul has already bought a bottle :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> PICS !! ones of us standing together wearing clothes this time huh :lol: :thumb: :lol: yep be great to see you again mate !
> 
> A crowd :confused1: :whistling: ...pmsl - I've not told anyone tbh kate [FB food updates aside] ...I really dont want all the gang that turned up to the brum show travelling to Brierley Hill coz it was horrid - that would have me in bits
> 
> No family except chanel and the kids wanna go with her this time. Jay, Rob [who you will meet sunday] and a few close others from the gym. :thumb: We're so on the apple sours afterwards though - me pal Paul has already bought a bottle :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yeah that'll be a change eh....fully clothed and not smelling of a hybrid of wet dog and rich tea  Sounds like I need to book the monday orf work and find a cheapo hotel as well?

*Training 01/10*

*Tris -* was supposed to be tris and chest but I couldn't be ****d to train chest, plus it's not us toned ladies have to have ripped chest is it now!

Rope flares - 35kgs and then FST'd em to death

Straight bar pushdowns - 30, 35, 40

Tricep machine - 35, 42.5, 50

Single arm cable pull downs, 35, 42.5, 50

Bench dips

25mins - Stairbiatch....phew that was hard work

Abs

Home for tea - lean mince burgers, a wmeal bagel and salad! Am already dreading tomorrows quad and calves day....boooooo!

Really looking foward to the Brits next weekend and catching up with some UKM folks:thumb:


----------



## Jem

Yes do it Kate ! are you gonna definitely come then ? Ace ! - got Tara, Jayne and Chanel chez Emma's ....so already a full house here - depending on money I might say bollox to it and book into a hotel anyway ....I will be sure to let you know about where - so that we can go out in Brum this time - not Dudley. There are hotels round by me so that might be a better idea for this time :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

cant wait for apple sours ooooh yessss :thumb:

next weekend should be good - who you going with ? will dig out that stuff for your sis as well - please remind me LMAO ! it's somewhere safe [which means I havent got the faintest idea where it is :whistling: ]

Chest - I am absolutely loving at the minute ...it's shoulders I hate currently :cool2:


----------



## defdaz

Kate1976 said:


> Yeah that'll be a change eh....fully clothed and not smelling of a hybrid of wet dog and rich tea


 :confused1: ... :laugh: :lol: ...., er... :confused1:

Love it that you're FST'ing your tri's kate! 'Front-loading' it too as Em's fave Phil Heath would say*. You do a single muscle group per workout don't you + cardio? Can I be nosey and ask why you train like this now and whether you're preferring it to multi-part workouts ? Could you list out for me the rota pretty please? I think I might give it a go... 

I'm hoping to get up to the Brits on the Sunday! Always exciting to see some new pro's crowned! And I could even give Em her bracelet back, stranger things have happened lol!

* possibly, I don't actually know but thought I'd get Em all excited by mentioning his name. :innocent: Rich Gaspari. Ooops. :lol:


----------



## defdaz

PS What the heck are Apple sours?


----------



## Kate1976

defdaz said:


> :confused1: ... :laugh: :lol: ...., er... :confused1:
> 
> Love it that you're FST'ing your tri's kate! 'Front-loading' it too as Em's fave Phil Heath would say*. You do a single muscle group per workout don't you + cardio? Can I be nosey and ask why you train like this now and whether you're preferring it to multi-part workouts ? Could you list out for me the rota pretty please? I think I might give it a go...
> 
> I'm hoping to get up to the Brits on the Sunday! Always exciting to see some new pro's crowned! And I could even give Em her bracelet back, stranger things have happened lol!


Hey D - don't normally train one body part just they way its worked out this week  Normally try and train 2 together. Oh I will be at the Brits...so see you there:thumb:

*Training 02/10*

*Back*

WGPD - 40, 45, 50 then FST at 25kgs

CGPD - 40, 45, 50

Seated row - no idea ...lol!

1 arm DB row - 26kgs

Plate shrugs - 25kgs

20 mins cardio, then abs and tonight Matthew its cheat noite!

Ohhhhh i can feel some cheesecake coming on


----------



## Jem

LOL at dazzler !

Mmmmm cheessssseeeecake ....I fancy blackcurrant ...just not sure if/when/what my cheat is


----------



## CJ

without wanting to sound like a perv, how come I cant see the pics posted of you Kate


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> LOL at dazzler !
> 
> Mmmmm cheessssseeeecake ....I fancy blackcurrant ...just not sure if/when/what my cheat is


Noooooooo.....that sucks miss  I fancy honeycomb smash cheesecake oh and pizza 



CJones said:


> without wanting to sound like a perv, how come I cant see the pics posted of you Kate


Hey you failed at the non perv thing ...  U can't see them as I 'think' you need to be a friend to see them?


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 04/10*

*Legs* - bleurgh feckin leg fecking day.... :cursing:

Split leg squats (bench) - bw, 5kgs plates, 5kg and the just blasted them!

Leg extension, 55, 60 , 65 - FST

Leg press -100, 150, 160 - FST

Standing calf raises -60, 65, 70

Seated calf raises - 50, 60, 65

Treadmill - 20 mins, 15% @ 4pm

Abs

Am defo gaining some fat back...not good.....even with daily cardio, so prolly need to curb weekend cheats to one day......hmmmmm ghey!

What would I rather do curb cheats now or face the prospect of 2 hrs of cardio a day come prep time??


----------



## suliktribal

Just stopping by to say hi!

You ok?


----------



## Ak_88

Now - more cheats

Then - less cheats


----------



## RACK

Kate1976 said:


> I fancy honeycomb smash cheesecake oh and pizza


OMG!!!!!!! Heaven!!!


----------



## Kate1976

suliktribal said:


> Just stopping by to say hi!
> 
> You ok?


Hey ST - yep all good here! How's you and your mama?



Ak_88 said:


> Now - more cheats
> 
> Then - less cheats


Noooooo that doesn't help Alex.....but thanks!



RACK said:


> OMG!!!!!!! Heaven!!!


Didn't blummin get it...the girls wussed out on me...biatches so cheat meal changed into a roastie and choc brownies on Sunday :thumb:

Soooooo memo to self ......never train arms fasted....its a stupid idea, you will only frustrate yourself at how pathetically weak you are!

*Training 06/10*

*Bis*........well kinda v ghey tho!

Seated DBs - 12.5 x 3 went for 15s ......nope!

Preacher curls - EZ bar plus 6.25 - was raaaaaring like a banshee to get these out!

Close grip BB curls - 15kgs

Rope pulls - 35kgs

No cardio as I would be late for work but popped a few abbys out!

Trying to lo carbs this week, in potentially one of the busiest working weeks of the year is alos probably not the best call.....i ....was.......weak.....and........had....to....have......chocolate!

Stilll i now have a team dinner to look forward to.... joy of joys!


----------



## defdaz

Chocolate.... mmmm..... Don't beat yourself up K, a bit of chocolate won't do you too much harm hey.

Well done on going for the 15's!! Next time.... 

I've started on what I call the KBPBT (Kate Byrne Personal Best Training) programme! Not as catchy sounds as Y3T or FST-7 but you get better results (er.... hopefully!).  :thumb: Chest and front / side delts today (chesticles don't get trained on their own as I don't do much for them).

Enjoying it so far, you're a genius :thumb:

Hope the team dinner went ok.... anyone get drunk and kick off?!


----------



## MissBC

Looking forrward to catching up with you on the weekend babe you there both days? xx


----------



## Kate1976

defdaz said:


> Chocolate.... mmmm..... Don't beat yourself up K, a bit of chocolate won't do you too much harm hey.
> 
> Well done on going for the 15's!! Next time....
> 
> I've started on what I call the KBPBT (Kate Byrne Personal Best Training) programme! Not as catchy sounds as Y3T or FST-7 but you get better results (er.... hopefully!).  :thumb: Chest and front / side delts today (chesticles don't get trained on their own as I don't do much for them).
> 
> Enjoying it so far, you're a genius :thumb:
> 
> Hope the team dinner went ok.... anyone get drunk and kick off?!


LOL....by KBPBT you mean just randomly exercising, random body parts with no real pattern? Let me know how you get on :thumb:

Team dinner was crapola...esp when driving and lo carbing! Made my excuses and left at 9.30ish......paaaaaarty girl!



MissBC said:


> Looking forrward to catching up with you on the weekend babe you there both days? xx


Yeah you too B...should get there around 10ish on Sat  What about you guys?


----------



## Kate1976

Had a great few days off, meet some cool UKMers at the Brits, ate too much, drank too much and generally an awesome time!

However, the standard of the Body Fitness class HAS scared me back into the gym - I will defo start off next yrs campaign at the NABBA Pro Am heat on 8th May, but *IF *I am holding enough muscle, I will definately be chancing my arm at UKBFF next year!

*Training 11/09*

*
*

*
Bis*

Seated DB curls - 10, 12, 14 - lil bit too much 'swing' with the 14s but they went up!

Concentration curls - 8, 10, 10 - felt the burn with these!

EZ bar curls - 5, 7.5, 8.75 - PB baby :bounce:

Rope pulls - no idea of weight but 7 plates

Close grip BB curls - 15kgs

Arms felt like spaghetti afterwards but looked good ....lol!


----------



## defdaz

14's! Shamone! :thumb:

Good to have your targets set Kate, nice one. I think I need to get on and decide what I'm doing, you'll never get anywhere if you don't know where it is you're going!

My KBPBT didn't last long sorry... rubbish  I injured my elbow during my first arm workout and think it's because my triceps don't get warmed up enough before leaping in. Back to the tried, tested (and boring!) push / pull / legs.

Congrats on yet more PB's K!


----------



## Kate1976

defdaz said:


> 14's! Shamone! :thumb:
> 
> Good to have your targets set Kate, nice one. I think I need to get on and decide what I'm doing, you'll never get anywhere if you don't know where it is you're going!
> 
> My KBPBT didn't last long sorry... rubbish  I injured my elbow during my first arm workout and think it's because my triceps don't get warmed up enough before leaping in. Back to the tried, tested (and boring!) push / pull / legs.
> 
> Congrats on yet more PB's K!


I know...couldn't quite believe it either but to be fair my form was pants!

Sorry to hear about injury Dizzle...how goes it on the job front?

*Training 13/10*

*Back & Traps*

WGPD - 35, 42.5, 50

CGPD - 42.5, 50, 57.5

Seated row - 42.5, 50, 50

Straight Arm Pulldowns - 40, 45, 45

TBar row - 35 x3

BB shrugs - 60k

DB Shrugs - 27.5k

Abs

Cardio - 30mins

Home for curried chicken ....niiice


----------



## defdaz

Another good workout Kate, and only two days after bi's too! You must recover quick - curried chicken must help!! 

Not really started looking for a job yet - been so busy with the 3D graphics stuff. Getting more and more interest in people about it and have two commissions to do (unpaid but portfolio building stuff, though the one wanted to pay but I don't feel ready to charge yet!) so fingers crossed it might lead to a job for me. You never know!


----------



## Team1

Subscribed


----------



## MissBC

Kate1976 said:


> Had a great few days off, meet some cool UKMers at the Brits, ate too much, drank too much and generally an awesome time!


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Team1

Pitty i didnt mke it out along with everyone on the Saturday night. All reports are that it was a lot of fun.

I was too busy wandering the streets of Nottingham myself looking for pizza :lol:


----------



## Kate1976

defdaz said:


> Another good workout Kate, and only two days after bi's too! You must recover quick - curried chicken must help!!
> 
> Not really started looking for a job yet - been so busy with the 3D graphics stuff. Getting more and more interest in people about it and have two commissions to do (unpaid but portfolio building stuff, though the one wanted to pay but I don't feel ready to charge yet!) so fingers crossed it might lead to a job for me. You never know!


Hey D - how go the commissions and the training? Seen some of your stuff on FB - looks ace :thumb:



Team1 said:


> Subscribed


Cheers - welcome on board 



MissBC said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Loved our chair dancing in that bar..too funny!

*Training 27/10*

*Bi & Tris*

So after a work enforced sabatical and other fun outings, I am back into the swing of things! Trained some ego muscles last nite to ease myself back in gently... strength seems ok given how truly pants my diet has been!

Bis ache to buggery today, for the first time in ages.....which is nice!

Time to get head back into diet as well and make sure protein is up!

Seated DB curls - 12.5

EZ bar curls - 6.5 per side plus bar

Concentration curls - 7.5kgs

Rope pulls - 30, 35, 40

Rope flares - 30, 35, 40

Straight bar pull downs - 40, 45, 45 - and then repped out at 15kgs

Bench dip - BW

20 mins stairbiatch

Abs

Tonight is hams and calves ......booooo!


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 29/10*

*Shoulders*

OK so hams and calves gave way to shoulders  No great surprise there!

Rear delt cables - 15kgs

Seated face pulls - 30, 35, 40

Bench rows - 15kgs

Gironda swings ssetted with lat raises - 7.5 - strength felt down on these?

Front plate raises ssetted with DB front raises- 10kg plate, 7.5kg DB

Push press - 30kg - weight drop on these....grrrr

30 mins stairbitach and then onto abs. My sister came over and cooked me dinner, it was soooo nice not to have to cook for myself for once!

Back today .......


----------



## Team1

Whats the current goals Kate? What you gotta work on?


----------



## Jem

Yo lady not seen this pop up for a while ! hope you are well - glad to see you are still hammering it. Not long now till dieting comes round for you haha xx


----------



## Kate1976

Team1 said:


> Whats the current goals Kate? What you gotta work on?


Hey Rab - current goals are to increase shoulder size to improve the taper...well no actually to make one! To bring up lower half which really isn't gonna happen if I keep on training upper bod all the time! Need to improve on quad size/shape and butt....grrrrrr!

If I can walk on stage lean next May at 6/7lbs over last years weight, I will be happy 



Jem said:


> Yo lady not seen this pop up for a while ! hope you are well - glad to see you are still hammering it. Not long now till dieting comes round for you haha xx


Hey ladio...nice to see you :thumb: I know and sadly I cannot wait for the routine again...bring on Jan 3rd, all this 'free' eating just doesn't work for me! I have no self control.....at all!


----------



## Jem

know what you mean there - it's why I dont surrender and put a stop to this prep ...I just am dreading the end of it !!! I need to get a life [a nice one I mean pmsl]

Second one [diet wise] is a LOT easier to contend with - headfooks arent as bad either ...just harder to shift the fat I think ...so a long run in is necessary [all IMO mind - could be totally different for you]


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> know what you mean there - it's why I dont surrender and put a stop to this prep ...I just am dreading the end of it !!! I need to get a life [a nice one I mean pmsl]
> 
> Second one [diet wise] is a LOT easier to contend with - headfooks arent as bad either ...just harder to shift the fat I think ...so a long run in is necessary [all IMO mind - could be totally different for you]


I hope it is miss......snot the getting lean that's been an issue it's holding enough damn muscle!

*Training 01/12*

*Quads & Hams*

Erm so I bought some new batteries for bathroom scales.....thaaaaaat was a bad idea! I am up 1.5 st on stage weight ......fatty bum bum...still if it aint there I can't lose it again right?

However, I do not want to gain any further 'bad weight', so will be keeping diet in check until xmas season starts and the prep starts again on 3 or 4th Jan :bounce:

Leg press - 100, 150, 180kg, fst @ 70 - PB

Smith squat - 40kgs - kept it light and concentrate on the muscle

Split leg squats - body weight...feck these hurt

Leg extension - 50, 55, 60 - fst @ 25......was grimacing thru the last of these

Stand calf raises - 50, 60, 65

Seated calf raises - 25kgs

Xtrainer - 30 mins....no abs was too friggin hungry!


----------



## Greyphantom

still going well Katie... pressing looks good... did you jack in the free weight squats due to the difficulty you had performing them?


----------



## Kate1976

Greyphantom said:


> still going well Katie... pressing looks good... did you jack in the free weight squats due to the difficulty you had performing them?


Hey GP...cheers for dropping in  yeah using the smith to allow me to focus on the form....need to be me some legs and an ass !

*Training 02/11*

*Bis*

Seated DB curls - 10, 12, 14

Concentration curls - 10, 10, 10

Close grip BB curls, 15, 15, 15

EZ bar curls - 5, 6.25, 7.5 per side plus bar

Was gonna do rope pulls but cable machine was chokka!

20mins stairbiatch then home for lean mince burger and stir fried veg......rock and roooooooll!


----------



## CharlieC25

Bonjour Miss Abs - I'm back on the board BOOM! I can now sit long enough to type a few posts before the baby starts kicking the fook out of my insides so I have to get up and walk around - joys of pregnancy!

Glad the prep is going well - will be joining you in the hunt for shoulders in T-minus 3 months yay! x


----------



## Kate1976

CharlieC25 said:


> Bonjour Miss Abs - I'm back on the board BOOM! I can now sit long enough to type a few posts before the baby starts kicking the fook out of my insides so I have to get up and walk around - joys of pregnancy!
> 
> Glad the prep is going well - will be joining you in the hunt for shoulders in T-minus 3 months yay! x


Hola miss! Good to see you on here again.....and the abbage is long gone sadly. I cannot wait to start the 2011 prep to peel away the layers again  Perhaps we can start a joint journal...... "Hunt for the Rear Deltage"

When is baby Burr due?


----------



## Kate1976

*Training 09/11*

*Chest & Tris*

Rope flares, 30, 35, 40

Straight Arm pushdown s/setted with reverse grip - 30,35, 40

Kickbacks - 7.5, 10, 10

Incline DB - 15, 15, 16

Incline flies - 12.5 x3

20mins stairbiatch

Ab circuit

Dinner was steak strips, cottage cheese and chilli sauce


----------



## CharlieC25

Kate1976 said:


> Hola miss! Good to see you on here again.....and the abbage is long gone sadly. I cannot wait to start the 2011 prep to peel away the layers again  Perhaps we can start a joint journal...... "Hunt for the Rear Deltage"
> 
> When is baby Burr due?


Oooh a joint journal, although not sure the lads on here could handle the gunnage we would 'eventually' bring 

You'll be prepping again in no time and then wishing you were back on ya off season! Be great to see what progress you've made.

Baby Burr is due Feb but due to complications it will be Dec/Jan - to cut a long story short I have a cervical stitch in place and they are scanning me on 9th Dec to assess my cervix if all is well they will remove it on 10th Jan and baby will arrive 48 hrs or so later but if there are issues at the scan they will remove stitch before xmas -nice eh!! Either way I will be dieting to rid myself of babyweight by Jan and preparing to start my journey to get massive hopefully by May 

Xx


----------



## Kate1976

CharlieC25 said:


> Oooh a joint journal, although not sure the lads on here could handle the gunnage we would 'eventually' bring
> 
> You'll be prepping again in no time and then wishing you were back on ya off season! Be great to see what progress you've made.
> 
> Baby Burr is due Feb but due to complications it will be Dec/Jan - to cut a long story short I have a cervical stitch in place and they are scanning me on 9th Dec to assess my cervix if all is well they will remove it on 10th Jan and baby will arrive 48 hrs or so later but if there are issues at the scan they will remove stitch before xmas -nice eh!! Either way I will be dieting to rid myself of babyweight by Jan and preparing to start my journey to get massive hopefully by May
> 
> Xx


Guns and shoulders...its all about the guns and shoulders! Oh and the quads, hams, glutes, abs....darn it!

Look forward to sharing the prep journey Carly 

*Training 10/11*

Weeeell a strange thing happened tonight.....I walked into the gym and for the first time in months I didn't want to lift a single piece of iron...hmmmmm??

So instead I did an hr of cardio....wtf.?? Please do not let me turn into a cardio bunny!

Nah scratch that.....I hate cardio to much for that ever to happen! So did 40 mins on stair biatch and 20 mins on xtrainerfollowed by abs.

Oh and my pnb addiction is spiralling out of control......time to take action and remove it fom diet....boooooo  I can easily eat a jar a day...not good if I wanna stay lean....ish!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Sorry I havnt been dropping in as usual, still going strong tho!

Weird you went into the gym not wnating to lift lol, then again its been a while since ive done cardio...I prob will have a panic attack if I get near a treadmill :lol:


----------



## weeman

Kate1976 said:


> Guns and shoulders...its all about the guns and shoulders! Oh and the quads, hams, glutes, abs....darn it!
> 
> Look forward to sharing the prep journey Carly
> 
> *Training 10/11*
> 
> Weeeell a strange thing happened tonight.....I walked into the gym and for the first time in months I didn't want to lift a single piece of iron...hmmmmm??
> 
> So instead I did an hr of cardio....wtf.?? Please do not let me turn into a cardio bunny!
> 
> Nah scratch that.....I hate cardio to much for that ever to happen! So did 40 mins on stair biatch and 20 mins on xtrainerfollowed by abs.
> 
> Oh and my pnb addiction is spiralling out of control......time to take action and remove it fom diet....boooooo  I can easily eat a jar a day...not good if I wanna stay lean....ish!


you big fkn ghey.

end of contribution.

currently eating way thru jar of pnb as i type,not good,tastes good,but very not good.

still,doesnt seem to be stopping me tho:confused1:


----------



## CharlieC25

Oh we will be sharing the pain dont you worry - I'm slightly worried my obsession for Terrys Chocolate Oranges will not go??!! 

Keep up the good work Miss Abs! x


----------



## Kate1976

Merat said:


> Sorry I havnt been dropping in as usual, still going strong tho!
> 
> Weird you went into the gym not wnating to lift lol, then again its been a while since ive done cardio...I prob will have a panic attack if I get near a treadmill :lol:


Its ok Ratty...normality has been restored...quads and calves tonight!

Have uou come back to earth yet world champ? :thumb:



weeman said:


> you big fkn ghey.
> 
> end of contribution.
> 
> currently eating way thru jar of pnb as i type,not good,tastes good,but very not good.
> 
> still,doesnt seem to be stopping me tho:confused1:


Me ghey? Be verrrrry careful Mr H :tongue:



CharlieC25 said:


> Oh we will be sharing the pain dont you worry - I'm slightly worried my obsession for Terrys Chocolate Oranges will not go??!!
> 
> Keep up the good work Miss Abs! x


Thanks missy....you can obsess over chocolate oranges and I will obsess over pnb.....

OK so trained quads and calves tonight, introduced some new training protocols given to me by some spazzy Scottish bumpkin.....lifting less but with far more intensity! I await the doms with trepidation.....


----------



## CharlieC25

Ooooh pnb - I remember my love affair for that.. obviously I will be ditching Terry for Sunpat so hope Terry isnt too mad at me and lets me indulge in his oranginess at weekends 

How did the new training protocol go with quads and calves?


----------



## weeman

Kate1976 said:


> Its ok Ratty...normality has been restored...quads and calves tonight!
> 
> Have uou come back to earth yet world champ? :thumb:
> 
> Me ghey? Be verrrrry careful Mr H :tongue:
> 
> Thanks missy....you can obsess over chocolate oranges and I will obsess over pnb.....
> 
> *OK so trained quads and calves tonight, introduced some new training protocols given to me by some spazzy Scottish bumpkin.....lifting less but with far more intensity! I await the doms with trepidation.....*


spazzy scottish...why you lanky 0898 voiced 'i train like i'm in a race' biatch you :lol: :lol: :lol:

oh yeah your gnr suffer in the gym hun,was only gnr be a little bit,but NOW.....spazzy scottish bumpkin pmsl oooooh you'll call me worse than that :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kate1976

CharlieC25 said:


> Ooooh pnb - I remember my love affair for that.. obviously I will be ditching Terry for Sunpat so hope Terry isnt too mad at me and lets me indulge in his oranginess at weekends
> 
> How did the new training protocol go with quads and calves?





weeman said:


> spazzy scottish...why you lanky 0898 voiced 'i train like i'm in a race' biatch you :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> oh yeah your gnr suffer in the gym hun,was only gnr be a little bit,but NOW.....spazzy scottish bumpkin pmsl oooooh you'll call me worse than that :lol: :lol:


Hey Carly - routine was good, nice to focus on intensity rather than weight!

B - I am not scared of you, bring it on monkey boy :thumb:

Training 11/11

Back & Bis

Apparently I trained these the wrong way around, I learnt something today! Have dropped the weight dramatically to improve form and intensity....hurts the ego somewhat, but i am defo feeling it!

Supersetted hammers & supinated curls - 7.5kgs

EZ bar curls - 6.25kg

Rope pulls - 30, 35, 40 - failed on last 2 of final set

Lat pulldown - 35, 42.5, 42.5

Seated row - 35, 42.5, 42.5

S arm pulldown - 30, 35, 40

Tbar row - 20kg - fst wth 5kgs

25 mins on treadmill at 15% @ 4mph

Ab circuit


----------



## weeman

them be fightin words gurly:2guns: :sneaky2:

yeah trained them wrong way around you satharn mong,in seriousness as explained (and same applies to nights training chest/tri's) you need your ancillary muscles (in this case your bi's) to be as strong as poss so as not to give out when you increase the pundages for the larger muscle group,back in this case,as your back requires much more poundage to be stimulated,if your bi's give out first then this will affect poundage used for back ultimately and negate potential growth stimulation 

ditto chest tri's  

anyway thought i would show how Kate didnt take to the scottish climate to much,think she overcompensated on the hat front? :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

and just for prosperity,some self whorage in your journal,i'm soiling it with my ginge 

of course should anyone need see this pic better,the close up is in my own journal:whistling:


----------



## Jem

nice hat - hope you bought it kate

nice tips on bis and tris - I tend to do both same day - but will bear that in mind, sounds like good common sense kinda like a 'doh' why didnt I think of that type thing :laugh:

x MWAH x <<<<< note new kissing stylie format being introd across the board


----------



## weeman

Jem said:


> nice hat - hope you bought it kate
> 
> nice tips on bis and tris - I tend to do both same day - but will bear that in mind, sounds like good common sense kinda like a 'doh' why didnt I think of that type thing :laugh:
> 
> x MWAH x <<<<< note new kissing stylie format being introd across the board


 :confused1: :confused1: i blatantly whore myself and you talk about kates hat??

this board is going downhill i tells ya :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007

weeman said:


> and just for *prosperity*,some self whorage in your journal,i'm soiling it with my ginge
> 
> of course should anyone need see this pic better,the close up is in my own journal:whistling:


I think you mean "posterity" you fvcking ginger dick

:lol:


----------



## Jem

weeman said:


> :confused1: :confused1: i blatantly whore myself and you talk about kates hat??
> 
> this board is going downhill i tells ya :lol: :lol: :lol:


nope - went to see full version in journal and was dismayed to see bright pink nipples :confused1: :lol:



rs007 said:


> I think you mean "posterity" you fvcking ginger dick
> 
> :lol:


LOL I thought it was quite cute :lol:


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> I think you mean "posterity" you fvcking ginger dick
> 
> :lol:


erm.....yes that may have been what i ment........... :whistling: :lol: :lol:



Jem said:


> nope - went to see full version in journal and was dismayed to see bright pink nipples :confused1: :lol:
> 
> LOL I thought it was quite cute :lol:


WTF! i get the baps out and you get all nipple-ist on me!!

jeesus,a man cant even flaunt himself nowadays without being scrutinized :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kate1976

weeman said:


> erm.....yes that may have been what i ment........... :whistling: :lol: :lol:
> 
> WTF! i get the baps out and you get all nipple-ist on me!!
> 
> jeesus,a man cant even flaunt himself nowadays without being scrutinized :lol: :lol:


How come my journal suddenly becomes "all about you"....attention-whore!


----------



## weeman

Kate1976 said:


> How come my journal suddenly becomes "all about you"....attention-whore!


because thats just how life works out babe,its unexplainable,its one of lifes unsolved mysteries,why is it so acceptable for weeman to pic whore everywhere and get away with it lmao

getting it aaaaall in before you start prepping and make my posing ass look fat more like pmsl


----------



## Team1

rs007 said:


> I think you mean "posterity" you fvcking ginger dick
> 
> :lol:


I think he ment "proposterous"....as in himself in general


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> I think he ment "proposterous"....as in himself in general


i know a word that begins with p that rhymes with rab,its pr1ck,oh wait a minute........


----------



## Kate1976

Rightho back to the purpose of the journal eh!

Weekend was fairly quiet training wise, Sat did shooders and cardio and Sun woke up with the most horrendous earache that incapacitated me for most of the daty.......but seems to be gone today??

*Shooders 13/11*

Front plate raises s/setted with front DB raises

Side laterals with plates - 2.5kg & 5kg - concentrated on form

Seated cable pulls - up to clavicle, pause for 2 and release

Rear Bench rows

Seated bent over raises

Miltary press s/setted with push presses

Cardio - 20 mins


----------



## RACK

Still PMSL at the hat!!!! All I could think was Dappy from N-Dubz hahaha Na Na Niiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Kate1976

RACK said:


> Still PMSL at the hat!!!! All I could think was Dappy from N-Dubz hahaha Na Na Niiiiiiiiiiiii


Hey J.......ffs that pic is awful! Needless to say, I didn't buy it!

How long till you start prep...I CANNOT wait!


----------



## RACK

Those were my next questions to you..... glad to ehar you didn't buy it although would be well funny!!!

I'm starting Jan 3rd, Paul says we're doing 20 weeks this time so I'm excited but petrified too.

When you starting?


----------



## Kate1976

RACK said:


> Those were my next questions to you..... glad to ehar you didn't buy it although would be well funny!!!
> 
> I'm starting Jan 3rd, Paul says we're doing 20 weeks this time so I'm excited but petrified too.
> 
> When you starting?


No fear about buying that hideous thing! Should be starting on 7th Jan, taking a few more weeks this year to fine tune things and give me some room to change stuff around!

You doing NABBA or UKBFF or both?


----------



## rs007

Flyby just to say will rep when can (on phone just now, it doesn't let me) for "shooders" :lol:

I can't begin to imagine how ridiculous you will sound actually trying to say that :lol:


----------



## RACK

Kate1976 said:


> No fear about buying that hideous thing! Should be starting on 7th Jan, taking a few more weeks this year to fine tune things and give me some room to change stuff around!
> 
> You doing NABBA or UKBFF or both?


I'm doing the NABBA North East again on May 14th

Mine and Paul's plan too. Although I did the job in 16 weeks last time it was a fooooookin 'ard (best said in my yorkshire twang!) prep. Hopefully this one, we'll have more tweeking time and it won't be as harsh. Plus I'm at a far better starting point.

Oh and can't believe you know Clair hahaha, small world


----------



## weeman

she fkn did so buy the hat rack,wandered around glasgow with that and one of those skull mask skater style things on scaring the poor glaswegians with her english accent,was a bit embarresing actually,kind of felt forced into having to walk up the street beside her,i asked her not to buy the thing but she was insistent.


----------



## RACK

You should have just got a t-shirt with "Carer" wrote on it mate. No one would have looked twice then haha.

Or drawn a pencil tash on her and said it really was Dappy from N-Dubz hahaha


----------



## Kate1976

AHHHHHH feeling the love in here....thanks guys!



rs007 said:


> Flyby just to say will rep when can (on phone just now, it doesn't let me) for "shooders" :lol:
> 
> I can't begin to imagine how ridiculous you will sound actually trying to say that :lol:


Actually my mimicry skills are fairly well honed.....however do not ask me to prove that! You'll just have to take my word for it!



RACK said:


> I'm doing the NABBA North East again on May 14th
> 
> Mine and Paul's plan too. Although I did the job in 16 weeks last time it was a fooooookin 'ard (best said in my yorkshire twang!) prep. Hopefully this one, we'll have more tweeking time and it won't be as harsh. Plus I'm at a far better starting point.
> 
> Oh and can't believe you know Clair hahaha, small world


Looking forward to following the next prep and no doubt sharing head fookery stories! Indeed and how do you know the lovely Clair hmmmmmm?



weeman said:


> she fkn did so buy the hat rack,wandered around glasgow with that and one of those skull mask skater style things on scaring the poor glaswegians with her english accent,was a bit embarresing actually,kind of felt forced into having to walk up the street beside her,i asked her not to buy the thing but she was insistent.


Oh yeah.... like its me who has issues with 'fashion'? I

sn't it time for a pie?



RACK said:


> You should have just got a t-shirt with "Carer" wrote on it mate. No one would have looked twice then haha.
> 
> Or drawn a pencil tash on her and said it really was Dappy from N-Dubz hahaha


Nah J.....I would have just blended in with all the hundreds of other Dappy wannabees hanging around in Glasgow city centre...its like a disease i tell ya!


----------



## RACK

I'm hoping my head will be in a farrrr better place this year. Last year I was leading a double life and tbh god only knows how I did that, cardio twice a day, no carbs and 4 treat meals in 16 weeks....... So no sobbin FB status updates haha

As for Clair, I used to train with Rightyho and TT (from muscletalk) quite a lot as Righty had a gym in Peterbro so every few weeks I'd go down and train as it was thanks to those two I got into BB'in. I saw Clair there a few times and always talked on MT. She mentioned she was your mate the other day and then added each other on FB. She knew me when I was REALLLLLY fat and not tubby like now lol


----------



## weeman

RACK said:


> *You should have just got a t-shirt with "Carer" wrote on it mate. No one would have looked twice then haha. *


actually p1ssed myself at that,she does walk into things a lot mind you,that combined with the hat,she could pull of the 'special' appearance needed to merit me wearing the carer t shirt :lol: :lol:



Kate1976 said:


> AHHHHHH feeling the love in here....thanks guys!
> 
> Actually my mimicry skills are fairly well honed.....however do not ask me to prove that! You'll just have to take my word for it!
> 
> *i'll give her that,sounds genuine scottish when trying,even down to the bark of our accent lol*
> 
> Oh yeah.... like its me who has issues with 'fashion'? I
> 
> sn't it time for a pie?


oooooooh ho ho hoooooooo,pie?its like that is it? little miss 'if its peanut butter shaped or cadburys nibbles shaped' its gone in less than 30 seconds.

see the way snakes dislocate their jaws when eating large animals etc? thats kate that is.

:lol: :lol: :lol:

note how i dont argue on the fashion stakes pmsl


----------



## Ak_88

Kate, journal smells a bit p1ssy and ginger lately? Whats going on?


----------



## rs007

Ak_88 said:


> Kate, journal smells a bit p1ssy and ginger lately? Whats going on?


I have been informed Kate herself is a half breed ginger pis$ stinking bampot

I shall dust myself off, and never post in here again.

I will not disclose the source of my informations, even though it was brian and I hate him


----------



## Ak_88

Leave the industrial strength soap if you can, I'll need it on my way out.

We'll wash but we'll never be clean.


----------



## RedKola

rs007 said:


> I have been informed Kate herself is a half breed ginger pis$ stinking bampot
> 
> I shall dust myself off, and never post in here again.
> 
> I will not disclose the source of my informations, even though it was brian and I hate him


Oh dear God NOOOO!


----------



## Kate1976

Ak_88 said:


> Kate, journal smells a bit p1ssy and ginger lately? Whats going on?





rs007 said:


> I have been informed Kate herself is a half breed ginger pis$ stinking bampot
> 
> I shall dust myself off, and never post in here again.
> 
> I will not disclose the source of my informations, even though it was brian and I hate him





Ak_88 said:


> Leave the industrial strength soap if you can, I'll need it on my way out.
> 
> We'll wash but we'll never be clean.





RedKola said:


> Oh dear God NOOOO!


Woah, woah, woah.......its my mum that holds the ginger genetics, but it has skipped a generation..... therefore its official......I am immune!

Anyhoo.......which one of yous is insulting my mum eh??


----------



## weeman

dont deny that which is inside you kate.

hmmm now that holds a few conotations lolol


----------



## rs007

Oh how Kate wishes she had never attracted the attentions of the Ayrshire mafia right about now.

Another serious journal, completely and utterly shat upon by the troops.

Good work people, good work


----------



## Kate1976

rs007 said:


> Oh how Kate wishes she had never attracted the attentions of the Ayrshire mafia right about now.
> 
> Another serious journal, completely and utterly shat upon by the troops.
> 
> Good work people, good work


Nah go right ahead....its the busiest its been in months lol! However, in an attempt to re-address the balance......training from last night!

*Hams & Glutes*

Lying leg curl

Seated leg curl

DB SLDL

Walking lunges

Glute pushback

Glute routine with ankle weights

Cardio - 25mins could not be fecked with abs so went home for steak strips and cottage cheese.....oh and pnb


----------



## rs007

Kate1976 said:


> Nah go right ahead....its the busiest its been in months lol! However, in an attempt to re-address the balance......training from last night!
> 
> *Hams & Glutes*
> 
> Lying leg curl
> 
> Seated leg curl
> 
> DB SLDL
> 
> Walking lunges
> 
> Glute pushback
> 
> Glute routine with ankle weights
> 
> Cardio - 25mins could not be fecked with abs so went home for steak strips and cottage cheese.....oh and pnb


Walking lunges - omg

I am quickly running out of excuses why I am not doing them, Brian is going to twig I just don't like them cos they hurt too much :lol:


----------



## weeman

Kate1976 said:


> Nah go right ahead....its the busiest its been in months lol! However, in an attempt to re-address the balance......training from last night!
> 
> *Hams & Glutes*
> 
> Lying leg curl
> 
> Seated leg curl
> 
> DB SLDL
> 
> Walking lunges
> 
> Glute pushback
> 
> Glute routine with ankle weights
> 
> Cardio - 25mins could not be fecked with abs so went home for steak strips and cottage cheese.....oh and pnb


quoted so that its forever known she gave permission to ruin journal :lol: :lol:

i have been very good with pnb last few days,mainly because i havent bought anymore yet.

note i said yet lol


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> Walking lunges - omg
> 
> I am quickly running out of excuses why I am not doing them, Brian is going to twig I just don't like them cos they hurt too much :lol:


we should get our wheeze on with them on friday night for legs mate,i can imagine the state we could land ourselves in doing them after some mega deep squatting pmsl not relishing thought but we need to try it out eh


----------



## rs007

weeman said:


> we should get our wheeze on with them on friday night for legs mate,i can imagine the state we could land ourselves in doing them after some mega deep squatting pmsl not relishing thought but we need to try it out eh


Im afraid I can't Brian

I have actual ass-cancer and doc says walking lunges will actually make my bottom fall off, resulting in me possibly dying an agonising and slow death

sorry mate, would do them if I could, you know how it is, health comes first and all that


----------



## RACK

KAAAATTTEEEEE, new tune for ya;


----------



## Kate1976

weeman said:


> we should get our wheeze on with them on friday night for legs mate,i can imagine the state we could land ourselves in doing them after some mega deep squatting pmsl not relishing thought but we need to try it out eh





rs007 said:


> Im afraid I can't Brian
> 
> I have actual ass-cancer and doc says walking lunges will actually make my bottom fall off, resulting in me possibly dying an agonising and slow death
> 
> sorry mate, would do them if I could, you know how it is, health comes first and all that


Let's up the ante eh guys....how about you do walking lunges outside?

The near freezing temperature will surely make you forget about any potential loss of colon? BTW I have already done hams n glutes this week, so I'm out!


----------



## rs007

Kate1976 said:


> Let's up the ante eh guys....how about you do walking lunges outside?
> 
> The near freezing temperature will surely make you forget about any potential loss of colon? BTW I have already done hams n glutes this week, so I'm out!


Aye - smart bloody move that - retain rectum function, but have my balls fall off due to frostbite, genius

:lol:

Brian needn't worry, he don't have none anyway

:lol:


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> Im afraid I can't Brian
> 
> I have actual ass-cancer and doc says walking lunges will actually make my bottom fall off, resulting in me possibly dying an agonising and slow death
> 
> sorry mate, would do them if I could, you know how it is, health comes first and all that


mate this is devastating,your right,health comes first,upping doseage? :lol: :lol:



Kate1976 said:


> Let's up the ante eh guys....how about you do walking lunges outside?
> 
> The near freezing temperature will surely make you forget about any potential loss of colon? BTW I have already done hams n glutes this week, so I'm out!


pfaf englishwoman,your speaking to people who do cardio in the snow in nothing but skimpy shorts and a vest,nails we are,so hard that scientists actually are considering naming us on the elements chart.

actually we used to do this in summer,talk about blowing out @rses pmsl was good tho as gym does get crowded!



rs007 said:


> Aye - smart bloody move that - retain rectum function, but have my balls fall off due to frostbite, genius
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Brian needn't worry, he don't have none anyway
> 
> :lol:


this is true,i just have a little pink satchel where once my balls used to live :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007

http://www.nabba.co.uk/gallery/2010/midlands2/album/index.html

Don't know if youv'e seen em, but some decent pics on the NABBA site from May?

Been a bit of a godsend for me cos they have the NABBA UK up already too, different photographer right enough.


----------



## Kate1976

rs007 said:


> http://www.nabba.co.uk/gallery/2010/midlands2/album/index.html
> 
> Don't know if youv'e seen em, but some decent pics on the NABBA site from May?
> 
> Been a bit of a godsend for me cos they have the NABBA UK up already too, different photographer right enough.


Ahh cheers for that RS....makes me realise how skinny I was lol!

Although I haven't updated much, I have been training just not as regularly as I would like! Still only 6 weeks to go and prep starts again...cannot wait!

*Training 24/11*

*
Biceps*

Seated DB curls - I have dropped the weight on these as some kind scots bloke pointed out to me that although I was lifting 12.5s, I was partially using my shoulders to do so, so have dropped back to 10s and am concentrating on feeling the muscle....its safe to say my arms hurt today!

Concentration curls - 10kgs

Preacher curls - EZ bar with 6.5....felt the buuuuuurn!

Rope pulls - 35kgs

Cardio - 20mins then abs

I can defo see muscle growth (or perhaps it was the light in the gym?) and am glad that I took some time out this year instead of competing again in Nov.....but am excited to see what happens in 2011!


----------



## weeman

yeah but thats scots bloke is always right and now look,your sporting 20'' pipes,yeeeeah baby!!! lol seriously tho you defo put meat on them arms,but i told you,they start getting peeled and looking better than mine and the help is over pmsl


----------



## defdaz

Yup yup I swear by strict curls too but then I've got biceps tendonitis so what do I know?! Got to say though it's a big ego-deflating watching others lift more than me on virtually every exercise.

Glad you're well Kate - how come you haven't been training as often mate?


----------



## Kate1976

weeman said:


> yeah but thats scots bloke is always right and now look,your sporting 20'' pipes,yeeeeah baby!!! lol seriously tho you defo put meat on them arms,but i told you,they start getting peeled and looking better than mine and the help is over pmsl


Yeah yeah OK.....you're always right, apart from when you're wrong which is most of the time 



defdaz said:


> Yup yup I swear by strict curls too but then I've got biceps tendonitis so what do I know?! Got to say though it's a big ego-deflating watching others lift more than me on virtually every exercise.
> 
> Glad you're well Kate - how come you haven't been training as often mate?


Hey D - tendonitus sounds pants...is it on its way out? Training.....erm..... well real life has just been more of a priority recently 

Loving the Paul George model BTW !

*Training 25/11*

*
Back*

Seated row - 5 plates

WGLPD - 45, 50, 55

CGPD - 45, 50, 55

SAPD - 6 plates

1 Arm DB row - 16kg

Trap shrugs - 25kg plates

Cardio - 20 mins


----------



## defdaz

Real life? Real life?! Bodybuilding isn't real life?! WHAT!?!! *spittle*

Was training back a day after biceps a bit tricky? Biceps must have felt knackered?

Thanks - he's come along nicely! Was a bit worried for a bit, he's flipping tricky to model!


----------



## defdaz

Real life? Real life?! Bodybuilding isn't real life?! WHAT!?!! *spittle*

Was training back a day after biceps a bit tricky? Biceps must have felt knackered?

Thanks - he's come along nicely! Was a bit worried for a bit, he's flipping tricky to model!


----------



## weeman

jeeeeeeeeesus,anyone would think you were preoccupied,update this thread you selfish english tart xxx

oooooh my shoulder

oooooh i'm so stubborn

oooooooh i get angry when i am shouted at by smelly scottish man in the gym

oooooooh,well,erm,havent thought of other stuff so shall just write ooooooooooooh and other stuff too.

put on 5lbs since yest gurly,yuhuh.


----------



## Kate1976

Not much to update really....yes my shoulder is sore fukwad, yes I am stubborn, yes your stench is unbearable and makes me gag and no your guns are not as big as JWs!

5lbs of ego no doubt


----------



## rs007

Kate1976 said:


> Not much to update really....yes my shoulder is sore fukwad, yes I am stubborn, yes your stench is unbearable and makes me gag and *no your guns are not as big as JWs!*
> 
> 5lbs of ego no doubt


Bump for Joe

His leg is all hurty so thought this might cheer him up


----------



## Kate1976

Hmmm haven't updated this for a while...time to get back into the groove ready for the 2011 season!

Training has been ok, cardio has been sporadic, food kinda meh......but am ready for a new challenge 

Shall a create a new journal......hmmmmm?


----------



## rs007

Kate1976 said:


> Hmmm haven't updated this for a while...time to get back into the groove ready for the 2011 season!
> 
> Training has been ok, cardio has been sporadic, food kinda meh......but am ready for a new challenge
> 
> Shall a create a new journal......hmmmmm?


Time to nail it lady :thumbup1:

When is the show - May?


----------



## Kate1976

rs007 said:


> Time to nail it lady :thumbup1:
> 
> When is the show - May?


I will try....may even employ the services of one Mr Hill 

May 9th.....oh that's not long is it??


----------



## rs007

Kate1976 said:


> I will try....may even employ the services of one Mr Hill
> 
> *May 9th.....oh that's not long is it*??


No its not, especially cos you are so fat!!! :whistling: :lol:

Just my wee joke there - plenty of time!


----------



## Kate1976

rs007 said:


> No its not, especially cos you are so fat!!! :whistling: :lol:
> 
> Just my wee joke there - plenty of time!


You may jest...but there is still at least 1.5 stone of flubber to shed before i am contest-worthy

Better pulls ones finger out then


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> You may jest...but there is still at least 1.5 stone of flubber to shed before i am contest-worthy
> 
> Better pulls ones finger out then


start a new journal - why not eh 

1.5 stones for shedding - easy peasy pudding n pie 

Neil or Peter Hill - colour me confused :-S

let's rock n roll missy b - now get tha protein doon ! xxx


----------



## RACK

Get your a55 in gear!!!! 

21lb is a piece of pish


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> start a new journal - why not eh
> 
> 1.5 stones for shedding - easy peasy pudding n pie
> 
> Neil or Peter Hill - colour me confused :-S
> 
> let's rock n roll missy b - now get tha protein doon ! xxx


Lol 'Kate's New, New Start Journal' eh ...lol

Am also 1st up on last years start weight, so hopfully there is some lean tissue gain in there somewhere?

Shed just under 1st last prep...so should be ok to shed 1.5 this time around...hopefully 

Ahhhh noooo...Mr Skip Hill!

Gonna sort me noggin out and start prep next Monday.....on it like a car bonnet


----------



## Kate1976

RACK said:


> Get your a55 in gear!!!!
> 
> 21lb is a piece of pish


Cheers J......i think ?

21lbs....I don't like it when you say that ...mind you thats just over 1lb per week, so should be doable


----------



## Linny

1 day at a time Kate. Just do it  x


----------



## rs007

Linny said:


> 1 day at a time Kate. Just do it  x


Def the best way to go 

Kinda inspiring me to get my finger out tbh


----------



## Jem

LMAO I knew there was another mr hill - everyone is joining team skip  wicked stuff x


----------



## RedKola

Good stuff Kate!  Can't wait to see you on stage!  :thumb:


----------



## jw007

whoop whoop

Awesome news,

You look fantastic

The world is your oyster

ps

are you a secret Ginge???


----------



## RACK

on it like wallace and grommit!!!

Oh and tune for ya, heard it yesterday and should be good at the festivals in the dubstep tents 






Not sure if that's the right mix cos can't get on youtube at work


----------



## Kate1976

Linny said:


> 1 day at a time Kate. Just do it  x


Cheers Linny...appreciate the advice 



rs007 said:


> Def the best way to go
> 
> Kinda inspiring me to get my finger out tbh


Yeah get ur finger out Rammers......the transexual classic still has your name aaaaaaall over it



Jem said:


> LMAO I knew there was another mr hill - everyone is joining team skip  wicked stuff x


Hope so Em....just gotta get my head in the right place now!



RedKola said:


> Good stuff Kate!  Can't wait to see you on stage!  :thumb:


Cheers RK.......will you blow ur airhorn for me ?


----------



## Kate1976

jw007 said:


> whoop whoop
> 
> Awesome news,
> 
> You look fantastic
> 
> The world is your oyster
> 
> ps
> 
> are you a secret Ginge???


Why thanks JW........I know i have all the tools, just gotta make it happen right 

Well my mum is pure bred so I guess that must make me part ginge?


----------



## jw007

Kate1976 said:


> Why thanks JW........I know i have all the tools, just gotta make it happen right
> 
> Well my mum is pure bred so I guess that must make me part ginge?


I bloody knew it!!!!!!!

It couldnt poss have been just Weespunk eminating such a foul stench, Knew you had to be, I had an overiding desire to be sick and slitt my wrists..

& one of Rubys fish was missing Grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Kate1976

well a good kick around the gym and my fave shoulders has definately gone some way to lighten my mood....now to shift the lard


----------



## MissBC

Keep it up sweetie, being in the gym is DEFO good for the mind xx


----------



## Greyphantom

Hey KT... just checking in and offering my words of encouragement... so the may show is a go?


----------



## Kate1976

MissBC said:


> Keep it up sweetie, being in the gym is DEFO good for the mind xx


Cheers B.....its defo helping no end 



Greyphantom said:


> Hey KT... just checking in and offering my words of encouragement... so the may show is a go?


Cheers GP....hmmm am still considering my options and feds with regards to 2011 shows....not sure if I am gunna go for NABBA or UKBFF yet??

It seems however that anger can induce several pbs....which is nice  Going to channel this good stuff......

Back & Bis

Lat PD - 57.5 PB

Tbar row - 40kg PB

1 arm row - 20kg

SAPD - 50kg PB

ez bar curls - 7.5

Seated db curls - 7.5

Concentration curls - 10kgs

25 mins cardio then abs


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Great stuff kate! Nice on on the pb's!


----------



## Greyphantom

nice work on the pbs Katie... anger is the sauce of lifting...


----------



## Jem

Kate

- Straight arm pulldown - is that standing or kneeling on floor with wide bar & arcing it towards you ? if so - how on earth do you manage to do 50's on them ???? I find I can only go very [and I mean very very] light on them ? have you got a link of what you do ? cheers flower!

- TBar row can be higher than 40s lady LOL - is this on Oly bar or machine thingymabobba ??? if I can go heavier then I know you can ;-) ...esp with anger 

I hate biceps ...well and truly having a hate for them - bore the shoite outta me ...lost temper last week doing them as was doing paul's spider curls and cant get form fcuking right on them ...jay was doing my feckin head in so I stopped doing them altogether LMAO


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Kate
> 
> - Straight arm pulldown - is that standing or kneeling on floor with wide bar & arcing it towards you ? if so - how on earth do you manage to do 50's on them ???? I find I can only go very [and I mean very very] light on them ? have you got a link of what you do ? cheers flower!
> 
> - TBar row can be higher than 40s lady LOL - is this on Oly bar or machine thingymabobba ??? if I can go heavier then I know you can ;-) ...esp with anger
> 
> I hate biceps ...well and truly having a hate for them - bore the shoite outta me ...lost temper last week doing them as was doing paul's spider curls and cant get form fcuking right on them ...jay was doing my feckin head in so I stopped doing them altogether LMAO


yep standing in front of cable stack facing it......arms straight at end of straight bar and pulling it in an arc downwards....must be a light stack miss and my form is probably way off  Tbar is the machine....but it crushes me chest, not my girly bits but my solar plexus and below!

Hey u can hate bis and i will hate legs......i will always hate legs....yuhuh!


----------



## Java_Jen

Hi Kate - that is a cracker weight for straight arm pull downs.

Can I ask a stupid question  What are PBs?


----------



## suliktribal

Good to see you back KT!


----------



## Kate1976

Java_Jen said:


> Hi Kate - that is a cracker weight for straight arm pull downs.
> 
> Can I ask a stupid question  What are PBs?


Why thanks Jen.....like I say am probably doind them wrong but was properly venting last nite!



suliktribal said:


> Good to see you back KT!


Hey G.....nice to see you in here...see your avi hasn't improved tho  All ok with you and ma?


----------



## Kate1976

These are they.......tend to use the at the end of back -






Oh and Jen PB means personal best


----------



## defdaz

50kg's more than I do, shamone!  And I do them at the start of back too, as a pre-exhaust so I have no excuses! Way to make me feel less manly Kate. :crying: :lol: Diet started now K?

Em, get off it, you love the high cable 'poser' curls!! Or you did anyway


----------



## suliktribal

Kate1976 said:


> Why thanks Jen.....like I say am probably doind them wrong but was properly venting last nite!
> 
> Hey G.....nice to see you in here...see your avi hasn't improved tho  All ok with you and ma?


Don't worry, I change my avi more than my undies! Mum is ok as far as we know, thanks.


----------



## Kate1976

defdaz said:


> 50kg's more than I do, shamone!  And I do them at the start of back too, as a pre-exhaust so I have no excuses! Way to make me feel less manly Kate. :crying: :lol: Diet started now K?
> 
> Em, get off it, you love the high cable 'poser' curls!! Or you did anyway


Bugger..... you are all giving me a complex now...am gonna have to go back into tonight and do some just to make sure I did lift 50's 

Prep is due to start in a few days...still undecided which UKBFF heat to go for yet?? Can do June which is v close geographically to me, but if i place I will have to hold condition or re-prep for the finals in Oct. Or do I just do a qualifier which is closer (in duration) to the finals?? Hmmmmmm not sure....



suliktribal said:


> Don't worry, I change my avi more than my undies! Mum is ok as far as we know, thanks.


Good to hear budster...hows the training going? Oh and BTW you owe me a prep friendly dessert!


----------



## Ak_88

Welcome back


----------



## Jem

yeah they're the ones pmsl - I did them at the end of a few sessions so tired yes...and dont do them all the time - so give yourself the credit kate  ...

Dazzle - LMAO, that's stuck, got everyone calling them that now! I didnt mind back then - [in the days before I ever had anything you could definitively call a bicep ;-)] ...suppose I wasnt really pushing myself - these days, it just hurts ...and bores me ...to tears ...dont mind triceps ...meh who knows - suppose we just go through phases of hating training certain body parts.

Katie do it - do september qualifier I think for sure ! would it be with me in brum or elsewhere ??? anyway sounds like a plan to me - I am soooo pleased I've decided not to do the may - takes a load off and I actually like dieting at the minute...:-O

Oh I know a girlie pal of mine doing nabba toned in may - if she looks how she looked for her last show [never competed in this country] ..she is gonna well and truly smash it.


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> yeah they're the ones pmsl - I did them at the end of a few sessions so tired yes...and dont do them all the time - so give yourself the credit kate  ...
> 
> Dazzle - LMAO, that's stuck, got everyone calling them that now! I didnt mind back then - [in the days before I ever had anything you could definitively call a bicep ;-)] ...suppose I wasnt really pushing myself - these days, it just hurts ...and bores me ...to tears ...dont mind triceps ...meh who knows - suppose we just go through phases of hating training certain body parts.
> 
> Katie do it - do september qualifier I think for sure ! would it be with me in brum or elsewhere ??? anyway sounds like a plan to me - I am soooo pleased I've decided not to do the may - takes a load off and I actually like dieting at the minute...:-O
> 
> Oh I know a girlie pal of mine doing nabba toned in may - if she looks how she looked for her last show [never competed in this country] ..she is gonna well and truly smash it.


Defo not gonna do NABBA this year as the pro am is on May 8th, finals on 28th, but I am away with work from 22-27th, so even if I did place I wouldn't be competitive in the finals. Cannot see the point of all that dieting, cardio etc, if i know I wouldn't bring the best me to the show!

Plus in UKBFF you don't have to do a friggin routine just quarters and twalks  Only question there is will I be big and tight enough for bodyfitness?

I guess that's up to Skip and I to find out 

Are you going for UKBFF this year?


----------



## Kate1976

Ak_88 said:


> Welcome back


hey hey AK...all good in ur world?


----------



## defdaz

I'll probably end up doing the Sept one, knowing how long it takes me to diet! This is why I've started already - if I fail to get ready for the may one then I can just keep going till I am! 

UKBFF sounds more like the one then K! Didn't know you were going Team Skip!? That's amazing news!! :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Defo not gonna do NABBA this year as the pro am is on May 8th, finals on 28th, but I am away with work from 22-27th, so even if I did place I wouldn't be competitive in the finals. Cannot see the point of all that dieting, cardio etc, if i know I wouldn't bring the best me to the show!
> 
> Plus in UKBFF you don't have to do a friggin routine just quarters and twalks  Only question there is will I be big and tight enough for bodyfitness?
> 
> I guess that's up to Skip and I to find out
> 
> Are you going for UKBFF this year?


yeah makes sense ...and course you will be - you have the focus and determination and he has the knowledge - lethal combination, I'm scared  ...yes am doing sept ukbff so long as life ticks along as it should, for those very reasons. I felt May was too early in the year personally, threw the rest of the year out for me...and I like the one piece round, the uniformity of the 2 piece round ...in fact, the whole show is better put together I think.


----------



## Kate1976

defdaz said:


> I'll probably end up doing the Sept one, knowing how long it takes me to diet! This is why I've started already - if I fail to get ready for the may one then I can just keep going till I am!
> 
> UKBFF sounds more like the one then K! Didn't know you were going Team Skip!? That's amazing news!! :thumb:


i know am v excited to see what we can produce together.....just keep plugging away D...I'll be here to kick ur ass 



Jem said:


> yeah makes sense ...and course you will be - you have the focus and determination and he has the knowledge - lethal combination, I'm scared  ...yes am doing sept ukbff so long as life ticks along as it should, for those very reasons. I felt May was too early in the year personally, threw the rest of the year out for me...and I like the one piece round, the uniformity of the 2 piece round ...in fact, the whole show is better put together I think.


Thanks Em! ohhh then we might be winking on stage at each other again...now that would be v cool 

Chest & Tris

Incline DB press

Incline DB flyes

seated hammer press

kickbacks

SA pushdowns

Rope flares

25 mins cardio and abs


----------



## 3752

Team Skip....now that is news well i can certainly vouch for Skip.....as can linda i suppose  thought i would pop in and say hi and all the best with the prep, i will be around eating pizza whenever you cant


----------



## Linny

Pscarb said:


> Team Skip....now that is news well i can certainly vouch for Skip.....as can linda i suppose  thought i would pop in and say hi and all the best with the prep, i will be around eating pizza whenever you cant


Yeah you know I can Paul that's why I'm staying with him


----------



## Kate1976

Pscarb said:


> Team Skip....now that is news well i can certainly vouch for Skip.....as can linda i suppose  thought i would pop in and say hi and all the best with the prep, i will be around eating pizza whenever you cant


Cheers Paul..I shall return the favour in 2012...might event take pics of pizza and send them to you 



Linny said:


> Yeah you know I can Paul that's why I'm staying with him


Am pretty excited about being part of Team Skip.......now where's my tshirt ?

On another note...frig my triceps hurt today!


----------



## suliktribal

I can't seem to come up with any healthy dessert recipes!! I'll keep working on it. Baking isn't my strong point as I don't have much of a sweet tooth. I'll have to get baking and experimenting.

Best I can come up with at mo is high protein, low carb muffins!!!


----------



## Kate1976

suliktribal said:


> I can't seem to come up with any healthy dessert recipes!! I'll keep working on it. Baking isn't my strong point as I don't have much of a sweet tooth. I'll have to get baking and experimenting.
> 
> Best I can come up with at mo is high protein, low carb muffins!!!


As long as they are sweet muffins and none of the baked fruit kind....we are good to go 

Oh and vanillary please.....and thanks!


----------



## rs007

Just a quick flyby to introduce my new training and lifestyle philosophy - I present you, what I have named:

*FU**CK THAT SH**IT*

I don't actually have any systems behind it yet, just the name, but I think it is quite catchy - think Skip would be interested in taking on a franchise? Could really boost his profile, because

*FU**CK THAT SH**IT*

is gonna be big


----------



## rs007

Please note I am not connected in anyway with the other training and lifestyle system "fvck THIS sh1t", mines is far superior, even sounds better


----------



## Kate1976

rs007 said:


> Just a quick flyby to introduce my new training and lifestyle philosophy - I present you, what I have named:
> 
> *FU**CK THAT SH**IT*
> 
> I don't actually have any systems behind it yet, just the name, but I think it is quite catchy - think Skip would be interested in taking on a franchise? Could really boost his profile, because
> 
> *FU**CK THAT SH**IT*
> 
> is gonna be big


Yeah that's all great... but if i sign up do i get a free tshirt?

More importantly, do I actually have to "**** that ****".....if so I am out!


----------



## Kate1976

Leg day today and epic failure time....not thru training but lack of ipod battery....made the session last for****inever!

Free squat

Leg press

Leg extensions

walking ****ing lunges

seated calf raises

standing calf raise

20mins cardio and abs

Still the paperwork is now in with Skip and I await this years plan, can defo see that I have grow lean tissue am now excited to see what lies beneath 

Tea is lean mince, fromage frais and spices of and some pnb for good measure!


----------



## Java_Jen

Kate1976 said:


> Leg day today and epic failure time....not thru training but lack of ipod battery....made the session last for****inever!
> 
> Free squat
> 
> Leg press
> 
> Leg extensions
> 
> walking ****ing lunges
> 
> seated calf raises
> 
> standing calf raise
> 
> 20mins cardio and abs
> 
> Still the paperwork is now in with Skip and I await this years plan, can defo see that I have grow lean tissue am now excited to see what lies beneath
> 
> Tea is lean mince, fromage frais and spices of and some pnb for good measure!


Ah this is why you liked my post about loving legs  Walking Lunges now there's something I need to add in - hope yours are not burning too much


----------



## Beklet

rs007 said:


> Just a quick flyby to introduce my new training and lifestyle philosophy - I present you, what I have named:
> 
> *FU**CK THAT SH**IT*
> 
> I don't actually have any systems behind it yet, just the name, but I think it is quite catchy - think Skip would be interested in taking on a franchise? Could really boost his profile, because
> 
> *FU**CK THAT SH**IT*
> 
> is gonna be big


Where do I sign?


----------



## Greyphantom

LOL at epic iFailure... ...


----------



## suliktribal

High protein, low carb muffin recipe up in my 'kitchen' thread!


----------



## RACK

Am I the only person not in team skip lol

Will be good to see what he has planned for you Kate


----------



## rs007

RACK said:


> *Am I the only person not in team skip lol*
> 
> Will be good to see what he has planned for you Kate


Nah mate, I'm not in team skip either.

Been found drunk in a skip plenty of times if that counts for anything


----------



## Kate1976

Java_Jen said:


> Ah this is why you liked my post about loving legs  Walking Lunges now there's something I need to add in - hope yours are not burning too much


I can feel faint DOMS today.....see I have been foolish and actual DOMS will hit just in time for the weekend d'oh, but I do need to build my legs up!



Greyphantom said:


> LOL at epic iFailure... ...


OMG GP.......it will NEVER happen again! It truly sucked!



suliktribal said:


> High protein, low carb muffin recipe up in my 'kitchen' thread!


I thank you 



RACK said:


> Am I the only person not in team skip lol
> 
> Will be good to see what he has planned for you Kate


Yeah am proper excited.....hopefully it will be lots of crisp, chocloate, long baths and only 30 mins cardio per week but something is tell me otherwise :confused1:


----------



## Kate1976

rs007 said:


> Nah mate, I'm not in team skip either.
> 
> Been found drunk in a skip plenty of times if that counts for anything


I got totalled on K cider once and nearly slept in a skip.....but there was a mattress in it....it looked so comfy!

Managed to make it home and slept on the bathroom floor instead....all class me


----------



## RACK

rs007 said:


> Nah mate, I'm not in team skip either.
> 
> Been found drunk in a skip plenty of times if that counts for anything


There's a skip outside my uncles house if that counts too haha

My Kate, imagine a prep diet with crisps, choc and baths hahaha.


----------



## Kate1976

Ok today was a good and a bad day.....good day as it was shoooooulders  bad day as an entire bottle of chinese garlic chilli sauce imploded in the boot of me new car...ffs! Smells nice atm...but i start prep monday and my car smelling like a chinese takeaway is gunna be torture!

Rear delt pulls

seated db delt raises

lat raises

front plate raises

20 mins cardio and abs


----------



## Kate1976

OK DOMS well and truly kicked in today and have been walking like tool all day...hams and glutes were tough...esp leg curls as they squished me achy quads. Think i need to leave 2 days between leg split!

Making the most of my last few days before prep starts food wise.........thai for dinner tonight, combined with drinking and dancing...should be interesting!


----------



## Greyphantom

I feel for you re the bottle explosion, had a shake do that once, one I had used milk with and man the stink NEVER goes... DOMS means its working


----------



## Kate1976

Well today was the last day of freedom before 20+ weeks of prep starts .....i am going for UKBFF this year which mean that I will need to gain further lean tissue in order to be competitive....but I am looking forward to seeing what i can do - nothing ventured and all that! I know at my age I am never gonna get a pro card, so I am doing this for me.

Last nite i went for a thai and copious amounts of cider with mate, the car and the house have been thoroughly cleaned, food for the week has been prepped, the new plan read and printed out (ocd me??) mum's sunday roast has been hoovered up alongside cheesecake and hariobos, now all that is left to do is try get a good nites sleep and off we go. I must admit to being nervous and excited....but if i felt neither i would be more concerned!

Who knows where the next few months will take me........


----------



## defdaz

Woohooo! Best of luck over the next 5 months or so KB! It's going to be a great journey


----------



## Kate1976

defdaz said:


> Woohooo! Best of luck over the next 5 months or so KB! It's going to be a great journey


hey hey dbizzle...cheers for that - I plan to do they very best I can 

You been quiet lately...all ok?


----------



## Magic Torch

I dont allow food in my car, hell I dont even allow bags in my car - unless there are in the boot which has a luggage protector around it so that any spills are confined.....I was intending on making people take off their shoes too lmao

Sounds like a good plan Kate, I'm very OCD too, ask DB, I have spreadsheets for everything.....when he helps with my prep I send him 6 one a weekly basis LMAO

Good luck!!

PS....jelly snakes, NOT HARIBO. Thanks. Bye.


----------



## defdaz

Just working hard and keeping my head down really Kate  No journal for me this time, just going to keep reading and supporting people on here for that extra motivation I need. So have a big thanks from me for keeping this journal


----------



## RACK

Good luck with this Kate


----------



## Kate1976

Magic Torch said:


> I dont allow food in my car, hell I dont even allow bags in my car - unless there are in the boot which has a luggage protector around it so that any spills are confined.....I was intending on making people take off their shoes too lmao
> 
> Sounds like a good plan Kate, I'm very OCD too, ask DB, I have spreadsheets for everything.....when he helps with my prep I send him 6 one a weekly basis LMAO
> 
> Good luck!!
> 
> PS....jelly snakes, NOT HARIBO. Thanks. Bye.


See that's where I went wrong MT....no boot liner....what an amateur! I'm glad I am not the only speadsheeter on here....ok that sounds wrong but you know what I mean! My mum bought the haribo...had to forgive her as she knows not what she does  Cheers for the luck !



defdaz said:


> Just working hard and keeping my head down really Kate  No journal for me this time, just going to keep reading and supporting people on here for that extra motivation I need. So have a big thanks from me for keeping this journal


Ahhhh I see D ...well feel free to share my journal if you feel the need to rant at any point during your prep....you know like 8 weeks into your diet when random things start to annoy you....like other people or inanimate objects


----------



## Kate1976

RACK said:


> Good luck with this Kate


Cheers J.....only 23 weeks to go....**** that's half a year!


----------



## Kate1976

Day 1 of soooooo many, many days...lol!

Jeeeeeez I have eaten alot today, feels like I haven't flippin stopped! Still have one more meal to eat, can see me feeling like a whale by Weds!

5 litres of water too...mama! good positive day.......focusing on what i can change and not stressing what i can't influence!

Chest & Tris

Incline DB press

Incline DB flyes

Cable xovers

Kickbacks

SA push downs

Rope flairs


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Kate1976 said:


> Day 1 of soooooo many, many days...lol!
> 
> Jeeeeeez I have eaten alot today, feels like I haven't flippin stopped! Still have one more meal to eat, can see me feeling like a whale by Weds!
> 
> 5 litres of water too...mama! good positive day.......focusing on what i can change and not stressing what i can't influence!
> 
> Chest & Tris
> 
> Incline DB press
> 
> Incline DB flyes
> 
> Cable xovers
> 
> Kickbacks
> 
> SA push downs
> 
> Rope flairs


BOOM! Bring it missy


----------



## defdaz

Wow Skip's diet sounds like something I might enjoy!! :thumb: :lol: Positive thoughts, banish those negative ones - no room for them where you're going (to the top baby!!) mate. 

Great chest / tri workout, I approve (except for the flyes, not done those in over 10 years now  :crying: )!


----------



## Linny

My diet plan is on the fridge & notebook & lessons planned around training & food  xxx


----------



## Ak_88

Kate1976 said:


> good positive day.......focusing on what i can change and not stressing what i can't influence!


AK likes this


----------



## Greyphantom

Nice attitude Kate... cant wait to see what the hard work brings... hmmm food, getting hungry now...


----------



## Kate1976

defdaz said:


> Wow Skip's diet sounds like something I might enjoy!! :thumb: :lol: Positive thoughts, banish those negative ones - no room for them where you're going (to the top baby!!) mate.
> 
> Great chest / tri workout, I approve (except for the flyes, not done those in over 10 years now  :crying: )!


Hehe....bit too old for the top now D....but will try and get as far as I blummin well can 



Linny said:


> My diet plan is on the fridge & notebook & lessons planned around training & food  xxx


Ahhhh Linny....I knew you would be like me  Think I might have to carry a copy in my bag as well.....lol!



Ak_88 said:


> AK likes this


Cheers AK....... i kinda like it too!



Greyphantom said:


> Nice attitude Kate... cant wait to see what the hard work brings... hmmm food, getting hungry now...


Cheers GP...gotta keep positive.....come back to me in 10 weeks eh  How are we doing on the GP gather front?

Thought I would put one of these starty type pics in......this will be one of very few that will be uploaded here. Hey its a start right !!


----------



## Greyphantom

Hey Kate... have been slack on the GP front but will pull finger today as got the day off, loads to do (got to source some oak and wood for diy project woo hoo and get some bits done, plus my power rack just arrived Yay) but will get a list of things/places to do/go and we can run from there, will update the GP thread (if I can find it  )....

Nice pic Kate, looks like you have more size in the arms and shoulders and more back width and have kept a nice trim belly, very jealous of that...


----------



## RACK

Sounds like the first day went well, and how you feeling after all the food and water??


----------



## Kate1976

Greyphantom said:


> Hey Kate... have been slack on the GP front but will pull finger today as got the day off, loads to do (got to source some oak and wood for diy project woo hoo and get some bits done, plus my power rack just arrived Yay) but will get a list of things/places to do/go and we can run from there, will update the GP thread (if I can find it  )....
> 
> Nice pic Kate, looks like you have more size in the arms and shoulders and more back width and have kept a nice trim belly, very jealous of that...


Hey GP ....more than happy to help....I have got a quotation from the nearby hotels...PM me your email addy and I will send.

Cheers...need to get bigggggggeeeer tho


----------



## Greyphantom

PM sent dear girl...

LOL I think thats the refrain for many on this board, big is not big enough


----------



## stephy

go curly go   xx


----------



## defdaz

Brill photo! Arms and delts... :thumb:


----------



## Kate1976

RACK said:


> Sounds like the first day went well, and how you feeling after all the food and water??


First day went OK J apart from the sheer volume of food.....but we need to get my meta up and running so just gotta suck it up till it kicks back in!

Actually was quite surprised how easily 5L was consumed.......seems that if I keep a 2l bottle on my desk its a tad easier


----------



## Kate1976

Greyphantom said:


> PM sent dear girl...
> 
> LOL I think thats the refrain for many on this board, big is not big enough


Replied via the medium of email dear boy...

Yeah...need to be bigger to be comp in UKBFF BF,,,, but that is where I will stay 



stephy said:


> go curly go   xx


Fanks curl twin  Cheers for popping in missy x



defdaz said:


> Brill photo! Arms and delts... :thumb:


Getting there D......just...need....tooo.....be.....a.....biiiit....biiiigger!


----------



## RACK

I'm doin the same with the bottle of water on my desk too. I'm constantly carrying it round with me at work lol

I can't see a pic though


----------



## Kate1976

RACK said:


> I'm doin the same with the bottle of water on my desk too. I'm constantly carrying it round with me at work lol
> 
> I can't see a pic though


Yep...trying to get 4L in during the 9 - 5. I think its because you are not a 'friend' on here.....lol...have sent a request!


----------



## suliktribal

Might be a bit of a naughty question, have you considered gear, KT?

Size seems to be your main concern.


----------



## RACK

Ahhhhh, I can see it now. Looking in good shape to start with so will be good to watch you come along


----------



## Kate1976

suliktribal said:


> Might be a bit of a naughty question, have you considered gear, KT?
> 
> Size seems to be your main concern.


I 'might' just do that ST  Also, are you saying that i am a size queen ??



RACK said:


> Ahhhhh, I can see it now. Looking in good shape to start with so will be good to watch you come along


Fank J.......time will tell eh! Keep scaring myself watching vids of this years UKBFF BF heats....eeeeeek!

Food and water has still been a chore today....i guess its gonna take at least a week to get into a routine.....well I hope it happens that way!

Still back, traps and bis tonight


----------



## Kate1976

So good session tonight despite the gym being rammed.....just put ipod in and got my head down!

Tbar rows

Seated rows

SA pulldowns

Lat pulldowns

Plate shrugs

Ez bar curls

DB curls

Chucked in a new pre-workout supp...got a massive pump from it  My forearm vein started to sneak up to my elbow.....in fact that is one of my goals......a bicep vein by the end of the prep. If I get lean enough, would also love an ab vein, but I think that is just wishful thinking 

One more meal to go and then I am done for the day! OMG am watching my big gypsy wedding......eye opener to say the least!


----------



## Kate1976

*Day 3*

No training today - only fasted cardio for 30 mins, actually enjoyed it! Forgot that there are a few fittys who train in the AM...made the 30 mins past a bit quicker as I gently perved away on the xtrainer.....hmmmmm can you gently perve? Blasted abs afterwards.....just because!

Lord what will I do tonight? Ermmmmmm..........cross stitch? Any suggestions and keep it clean!


----------



## RACK

It's called "researching the figure of the opposite sex" that's what I tell Lucy anyway


----------



## Kate1976

RACK said:


> It's called "researching the figure of the opposite sex" that's what I tell Lucy anyway


Hmmm I can feel an indepth research project coming on 

OMFG.....seriously I am full...enough already! Forgot how much I need to eat on this here prep thang!

Despite that am down 2lbs already.....i like


----------



## Linny

I'll swap my diet for yours  x


----------



## Kate1976

Linny said:


> I'll swap my diet for yours  x


After I learnt what you eat today Linny........nooooooo fookin way 

I do love the way that people see you scoffing all the time and then look quizzically at your abs tho..lol

Although I don't have abs to speak of yet...i can feel em.......shooooooow yourselves!


----------



## Linny

My lines come back today, & just blasted them to make sure. Keep it goin chuckle, just shove the food down


----------



## Kate1976

Linny said:


> My lines come back today, & just blasted them to make sure. Keep it goin chuckle, just shove the food down


I'm shovin....promise! 1 more meal to go 

Legs today and strangely quite enjoyed it....wierd huh.....hemorush rocks 

Hams n Glutes

SLDL

Lying leg curls

walking lunges

Glute machine

glute routine

Abs

i know its only week 1...but am feeling pretty good about this prep  Anyhoo bath time.....


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Gd stuff kate, you should enjoy legs more  I love training them, just not the after effects when I have to get back home :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom

Nice work Kate, I have begun to really love squats in a masochistic way... used to hate them but do them anyway and now look forward to them, course I do them 3x a week now so I sort of have to love them...


----------



## Kate1976

Merat said:


> Gd stuff kate, you should enjoy legs more  I love training them, just not the after effects when I have to get back home :lol:


Should enjoy legs.....wash your mouth out young man! Hammys are sore today tho.....which is nice!



Greyphantom said:


> Nice work Kate, I have begun to really love squats in a masochistic way... used to hate them but do them anyway and now look forward to them, course I do them 3x a week now so I sort of have to love them...


GP i will never love squats.....ever! Can see me having to train em x3 per week in order to get them where they need to blummin be tho!

Strange how ur mood can change in day! Am in a total pants mood today.....I don't like it......esp as its Friday wtf is that about


----------



## rs007

Kate1976 said:


> Should enjoy legs.....wash your mouth out young man! Hammys are sore today tho.....which is nice!
> 
> GP i will never love squats.....ever! Can see me having to train em x3 per week in order to get them where they need to blummin be tho!
> 
> Strange how ur mood can change in day! Am in a total pants mood today.....I don't like it......esp as its Friday wtf is that about


Squats you say, you have either got to love them like nothing else, or hate them like your worst enemy, indifference don't cut it 

Moods, tell me about it - and if I may be so bold with you being a wummin no doubt it is even worse :whistling:

*RS runs for the hills*


----------



## Ak_88

15 rep squats, learn to love 'em


----------



## Kate1976

rs007 said:


> Squats you say, you have either got to love them like nothing else, or hate them like your worst enemy, indifference don't cut it
> 
> Moods, tell me about it - and if I may be so bold with you being a wummin no doubt it is even worse :whistling:
> 
> *RS runs for the hills*


Being a laaaaady they are 10 times worse trust me and you know what reeeeeeeeelly sucks...I can't even placate them with chocolate or percy pigs!

Perhaps self flagellation will help?


----------



## rs007

Kate1976 said:


> Being a laaaaady they are 10 times worse trust me and you know what reeeeeeeeelly sucks...I can't even placate them with chocolate or percy pigs!
> 
> *Perhaps self flagellation will help*?


I don't know what that big word means but if it involves eating chip butties and deep fried chocolate bars, it most likely will

well it will help me at least :lol:


----------



## MissBC

blah blah blah FOOD blah blah blah NEED SLEEP blah blah blah BORED

hehehe

How you going sweetie? as you can tell im LOVING IT


----------



## Greyphantom

Kate1976 said:


> GP i will never love squats.....ever! Can see me having to train em x3 per week in order to get them where they need to blummin be tho!
> 
> Strange how ur mood can change in day! Am in a total pants mood today.....I don't like it......esp as its Friday wtf is that about


Ahh see thats what I found, doing them three times a week, taking the time to nail the form its made a big difference... add 37.5kg to my lift and even though it wrecks me, I come away smiling... might have some slight s&m tendancies there I think 

know what you mean re moods as Rams says... self flagellation sounds so kinky....


----------



## Kate1976

rs007 said:


> I don't know what that big word means but if it involves eating chip butties and deep fried chocolate bars, it most likely will
> 
> well it will help me at least :lol:


Self whipping  Needless to say i didn't do that......but it is cheat day today 



MissBC said:


> blah blah blah FOOD blah blah blah NEED SLEEP blah blah blah BORED
> 
> hehehe
> 
> How you going sweetie? as you can tell im LOVING IT


Hey B sounds familiar.......god there is so much food to get in isn't there! Like u i need to get a holiday booked up pronto!



Greyphantom said:


> Ahh see thats what I found, doing them three times a week, taking the time to nail the form its made a big difference... add 37.5kg to my lift and even though it wrecks me, I come away smiling... might have some slight s&m tendancies there I think
> 
> know what you mean re moods as Rams says... self flagellation sounds so kinky....


Hmmmmm might add some sneaky leg moves in more often me thinks! Oh i think we all have our deviant sides GP....even the quiet ones eh


----------



## Kate1976

Friday - Shoulders

Side plate raises

Side delt contractions

front plate raises ssetted with db raises

DB rear delt flyes

Delt cable pulls

Can defo see shoulders coming thru...they just need to be biiiiigger


----------



## 3752

Hey kte sounds like things re going well, glad you liked the pre workout suggestion......


----------



## MissBC

Kate1976 said:


> Can defo see shoulders coming thru...they just need to be biiiiigger


you thought about training them twice a week? i have since my show in may and they are LOADS bigger


----------



## Kate1976

Pscarb said:


> Hey kte sounds like things re going well, glad you liked the pre workout suggestion......


yep everything going to plan so far.....yep much prefer it to asgt....that stuff is waaaaay too strong for me!



MissBC said:


> you thought about training them twice a week? i have since my show in may and they are LOADS bigger


tbh i try and sneak em in when i can....naughty but needs must eh!

OMG..... someone help me.......... am............ slipping....... into a......... food coma!


----------



## Beklet

I used to love squats......but somewhere along the way, I got The Fear and now I dread them (or I did)

I'm hoping the corrective work and an improvement in flexibility will help, and I'll like them again


----------



## Kate1976

Beklet said:


> I used to love squats......but somewhere along the way, I got The Fear and now I dread them (or I did)
> 
> I'm hoping the corrective work and an improvement in flexibility will help, and I'll like them again


Its not fear with me...it's paaaaaaain! Have u started foam rollering yet?


----------



## Kate1976

Sooooo fairly quiet weekend apart from the cheat....jesus christ is all i am saying about that!

*Legs*

Free squat - 70 PB

Leg Press

Leg extensions - lil bit of FST work

Lying leg curls

Ham machine

Seated calves ssetted with calf raises

Abs

feckin appetite is talking it time to return....still not here yet and having to force down last few meals....ain't much fun.

Hoping it will return soon...as meals are starting to get boring!


----------



## Greyphantom

nice work on the squat pb mate... I hate forcing down meals too, love it when the appetite kicks in...


----------



## RACK

Fly-by tunage


----------



## Kate1976

Greyphantom said:


> nice work on the squat pb mate... I hate forcing down meals too, love it when the appetite kicks in...


Can't wait for that.....its taking its own sweet time this prep! You watch it will arrive with a bang and I will be complaining of hunger!

Well I am a girl...we are allowed to do that kinda thing!



RACK said:


> Fly-by tunage


Swwwweeet tune....cheers J 

So no doms as of yet, but seeing as I nearly fell off the lying leg curl machine when 'dismounting'....I am envisaging some pain!!


----------



## RACK

Tis a good one 

I reckon about 8pm tonight the legs should be tightening up nicely lol


----------



## Kate1976

RACK said:


> Tis a good one
> 
> I reckon about 8pm tonight the legs should be tightening up nicely lol


Yep true enough.....the calves have just started to tighten up 

*Back/Traps/Bis *

Lat PD Hammer Machine

Bent Over Rows

Erm not sure of its correct name but oly bar jammed into corner, close grip row thang

SA pulldowns

Plate shrugs

EZ bar 21s - feck these burned!

Seated DB

Rope pulls

Am knackered, so its home for meal 6 - although appetite still not 100% there yet, bath time, read of gossip mags then bedfordshire for me ...fasted cardio tomorrow am


----------



## leafman

Hmm not been in here for while, hope everything is goin to plan kate, nice squatin u been doin  Looking like u have added some size aswell at some point, hope alls good  leafy


----------



## Kate1976

leafman said:


> Hmm not been in here for while, hope everything is goin to plan kate, nice squatin u been doin  Looking like u have added some size aswell at some point, hope alls good  leafy


Alright Leafster - hope all is well in your world? Training ok?

Have gained a wee bit of size, but need to add a bit more before June  All is well in my world.....well apart from needing bigger shoulders, tighter glutes blah blah blah......still fasted cardio and abs was a breeze this morning! Sleep seems to be troublesome tho...wonder if 5HTP will help??


----------



## defdaz

Seems like you've changed over to push/pull/legs K? :thumb:

Sleep 5-htp did seem to help a little for me. Melatonin gives me awesome vivid dreams, and I take a drowse-inducing old school anti-hayfever medicine some nights too (Diphenhydramine hcl). I have found if i take a pre-workout drink after 4pm then that really affects getting to sleep too.


----------



## leafman

Kate1976 said:


> Alright Leafster - hope all is well in your world? Training ok?
> 
> Have gained a wee bit of size, but need to add a bit more before June  All is well in my world.....well apart from needing bigger shoulders, tighter glutes blah blah blah......still fasted cardio and abs was a breeze this morning! Sleep seems to be troublesome tho...*wonder if 5HTP will help*??


the bit quoted goes way over my head so cant help there :lol:

Yea can see u seem to have added a lil bit of size, suppose its just a case of cracking on and makin changes along the way 

Im training 3 times a week again now (similar to wot ur doing i think), altho iv missed a session today but ill go tomoz instead, and things starting to slowly come together, have put half a stone back on since start of year and thats without hammering gear (yet pmsl).

I dont seem to have same intense interest in it all that i seemed to have last time round, but at same time i wanna get some weight back on in time for summer :whistling:

Glad its goin good anyways, will pop in bit more if i manage to stick around for a bit, all the best, leafy


----------



## rs007

defdaz said:


> Seems like you've changed over to push/pull/legs K? :thumb:
> 
> Sleep 5-htp did seem to help a little for me. Melatonin gives me awesome vivid dreams, and I take a drowse-inducing old school anti-hayfever medicine some nights too (Diphenhydramine hcl). I have found if i take a pre-workout drink after 4pm then that really affects getting to sleep too.


Do this too - Diphen and Melatonin - really rate it.

My mind switches hyperactive at night, the Diphen shuts that off so I can get to sleep easier. Not sure what effect the melatonin has, got it more to experiment, and I am usually a fairly vivid and commonly lucid dreamer anyway, but its in there.

Highly reccomend it, the biggest benefit I have had - and what I was hoping for - is mood regulation, and it has been superb. I mean alright, robbed me of my highs, but it has took away the worst of my lows too, so all good, and better than prescription options which the doc would prob have practically jammed down my neck.


----------



## Java_Jen

I have used both Valerian tablets and Chamomile Tea to help with sleep (http://www.sleepdisordersguide.com/topics/natural-herbs.html) the valerian produces some mad dreams for me but both have worked well


----------



## Kate1976

defdaz said:


> Seems like you've changed over to push/pull/legs K? :thumb:
> 
> Sleep 5-htp did seem to help a little for me. Melatonin gives me awesome vivid dreams, and I take a drowse-inducing old school anti-hayfever medicine some nights too (Diphenhydramine hcl). I have found if i take a pre-workout drink after 4pm then that really affects getting to sleep too.


Not sure what I am doing dbizzle...just as i am told, which suits me fine tbh  Am taking Hemorush at approx 6ish, so that might not be helping? How goes the projects btw?



leafman said:


> the bit quoted goes way over my head so cant help there :lol:
> 
> Yea can see u seem to have added a lil bit of size, suppose its just a case of cracking on and makin changes along the way
> 
> Im training 3 times a week again now (similar to wot ur doing i think), altho iv missed a session today but ill go tomoz instead, and things starting to slowly come together, have put half a stone back on since start of year and thats without hammering gear (yet pmsl).
> 
> I dont seem to have same intense interest in it all that i seemed to have last time round, but at same time i wanna get some weight back on in time for summer :whistling:
> 
> Glad its goin good anyways, will pop in bit more if i manage to stick around for a bit, all the best, leafy


Half a stone is decent mate esp with out gear  Training 3/4 times a week seems to be working but I am kinda lost on the other nights, sad case that I am!



rs007 said:


> Do this too - Diphen and Melatonin - really rate it.
> 
> My mind switches hyperactive at night, the Diphen shuts that off so I can get to sleep easier. Not sure what effect the melatonin has, got it more to experiment, and I am usually a fairly vivid and commonly lucid dreamer anyway, but its in there.
> 
> Highly reccomend it, the biggest benefit I have had - and what I was hoping for - is mood regulation, and it has been superb. I mean alright, robbed me of my highs, but it has took away the worst of my lows too, so all good, and better than prescription options which the doc would prob have practically jammed down my neck.


Hmmmm might have to give that a whirl Rams....my mind does the same! Its like my head hits the pillow and BING my brain suddenly activates...ffs! I can be practically comatose on the sofa, but as soon as I go to bed i am WIDE AWAKE! Seems to be the default answer for most GPs tbh.......feed it pills!



Java_Jen said:


> I have used both Valerian tablets and Chamomile Tea to help with sleep (http://www.sleepdisordersguide.com/topics/natural-herbs.html) the valerian produces some mad dreams for me but both have worked well


Cheers for that Jen.....dreams of any kind would be welcome  Need to go an check our your journal and see how you are getting on...


----------



## Kate1976

Chest & Tris

Incline DB

Incline DB flyes

Cable xovers

Underhand pulldowns

Rope flares

Kickback

Abs and then done for another


----------



## defdaz

Oooh great minds RS!!  Glad there's another melatonin/diphen addict on here :thumb:

I've tried valerian and chamomile too Jen and liked them - thanks for reminding me, I'll get some more!

6pm... I'd say that the preworkout drink will (almost possibly maybe) definitely a contributing factor. Possibly try cutting them out for a couple workouts and see how your sleep is after a few days K (as long as skip's okay with it!) - a few missed reps is far better than missed restful sleep...


----------



## Kate1976

defdaz said:


> 6pm... I'd say that the preworkout drink will (almost possibly maybe) definitely a contributing factor. Possibly try cutting them out for a couple workouts and see how your sleep is after a few days K (as long as skip's okay with it!) - a few missed reps is far better than missed restful sleep...


Hmmm very true oh wise one....i shall ask the skipster 

*Shooders*

Push press - 40 - PB

Side plate raises

Plate delt lifts

Incline bench rear delts

DB front raises

Plate front raises

Abs and now I have a date with a xtrainer, which is currently in pieces in my front room....my craaaazy life


----------



## Kate1976

So the xtrainer was duly owned in the face and is now staring me down...am proud that I managed to build it all by myself, without throwing a huff  Sat I treated myself to a new watch & some new FM shoes and then spend sat eve at a gay club....awesome night 

Sunday has been spent mostly eating, have consumed an inordinate amount of food and reached thermo nuclear temps earlier, so much so that i actually slipped into a temp food coma and slept for a couple of hrs! Still the scales are up 7lbs and veins are pinging......

Lets's see what this week brings


----------



## MXD

New shoes and gay clubs, me likey  x


----------



## Kate1976

MXD said:


> New shoes and gay clubs, me likey  x


 Well you are welcome to come with next time M 

*Legs*

*
*

So the refeed defo had some effect 

Ext - 70 PB

Press - 150 PB

Smith squat

SLDL

Curls

Calf circuit

Felt strong and for the first time in ages didn't hate every second!


----------



## MXD

Now that would be an awesome nite! Where bouts are you ?


----------



## Kate1976

MXD said:


> Now that would be an awesome nite! Where bouts are you ?


Cambridge......blummin miles from you ......I would also hazard a guess that there would be better clubs in Brum


----------



## MXD

Yeah brum clubs are the $hit lol  Shame you're so far tho.

Great press pb


----------



## MissBC

alright missy.....looks like things are going well in here and LOVING the food sweats LOL 

You enjoying skips plan?


----------



## RACK

YESSSS!!!!! FMS rule! Funny story, was once seeing a woman who's initials were FMS haha

Nice strength on the leg press too.

PS, thanks for the pep talk in my journal x


----------



## defdaz

PB's while dieting, how awesome is that?! Is the calf circuit the thing that Flex Lewis recommends or ...? Not that I could do a circuit even if I wanted since my gym only has one calf machine lol


----------



## Kate1976

MXD said:


> Yeah brum clubs are the $hit lol  Shame you're so far tho.
> 
> Great press pb


Yeah distance is pants....fanks was quite shocked myself!



MissBC said:


> alright missy.....looks like things are going well in here and LOVING the food sweats LOL
> 
> You enjoying skips plan?


Hello there B  Things are going ok....the scales aren't dropping as quick as I would like, but I need to keep reminding myself that I have more time this year lol!

Skips plans is v good.......the refeeds are immense!



RACK said:


> YESSSS!!!!! FMS rule! Funny story, was once seeing a woman who's initials were FMS haha
> 
> Nice strength on the leg press too.
> 
> PS, thanks for the pep talk in my journal x


Cannot have enough FMS  No problemo......no doubt I will be needing one in return in approx 3 weeks!



defdaz said:


> PB's while dieting, how awesome is that?! Is the calf circuit the thing that Flex Lewis recommends or ...? Not that I could do a circuit even if I wanted since my gym only has one calf machine lol


Hmmm think that's down to the refeed dizzle. Calf circuit is one picked up from a friend.....standing calf raise on machine, standing calf drops of a ledge (??) and have added in seated calf raise on hammer machine  A lil free styling going on!


----------



## MXD

> Hmmm think that's down to the refeed dizzle.


Agreed with that. After my re-feed last week I pressed 150 for a double easily. Which was apb as I've only ever worked 140 for 10 or so previously.


----------



## Kate1976

*Back, Traps & Bis*

Hammer Lat - 40 PB...male friend commented that I pull more than him lol

Bar Row - 40+bar PB

DB Row

SA PDown

DB trap shrug

Seated DB

21s

Jeez 21s are a massive killer.....get a huge pump with these. Saw a chap in the gym that I hadn't seen for 2/3 months and he said that I had defo grown, so am not imagining it...which is nice! Its Tuesday, so gossip mag catch up day  Seems that refeed is still affecting work outs?


----------



## suliktribal

21's are awesome for an end of sets pump!


----------



## Java_Jen

Did 21s for the first time last week - they def finish you off - what are Hammer Lats Kate?


----------



## defdaz

Loving the PB's KB! :thumb:


----------



## Kate1976

Chest & Tris

Incline DB

Incline flyes - 14 - PB

Xovers

underhand pulldowns

vflares

kickback - 10 PB


----------



## 3752

things looking good chick keep it up....


----------



## defdaz

Kate1976 said:



> Chest & Tris
> 
> Incline DB
> 
> Incline flyes - 14 - PB
> 
> Xovers
> 
> underhand pulldowns
> 
> vflares
> 
> kickback - 10 PB


Such a show off!  :thumb:

What did you do on the incline db's out of interest (well mainly worried it's more than what I do!  )


----------



## Kate1976

Java_Jen said:


> Did 21s for the first time last week - they def finish you off - what are Hammer Lats Kate?


Love them Jen.....they are painful but so worth it. Errrr let me find a piccie of the machine and get back to you 



defdaz said:


> Loving the PB's KB! :thumb:


I thank you!



Pscarb said:


> things looking good chick keep it up....


Cheers Paul....all is good....just preparing myself for cheat day 



defdaz said:


> Such a show off!  :thumb:
> 
> What did you do on the incline db's out of interest (well mainly worried it's more than what I do!  )


Lol......very light D......18s last nite. Nothing to write home about!

Today was cardio only....my appetite is thru the rood tho, absolutely starving today.....had to get my colleague to confiscate the pnb 

Suppose that's all good tho!


----------



## Kate1976

Shoulders

Ok session went a little something like this..

Push press - 45 for 3 PB

Incline bench delts

Bent over rear delt

DB front raise

Plate front raise

Side lateral - plates

Side delt lifts


----------



## XJPX

Kate1976 said:


> Shoulders
> 
> Ok session went a little something like this..
> 
> Push press - 45 for 3 PB
> 
> Incline bench delts
> 
> Bent over rear delt
> 
> DB front raise
> 
> Plate front raise
> 
> Side lateral - plates
> 
> Side delt lifts


Ur lfits are looking gd, well dun on the pbs, thts a gd push press  x


----------



## Kate1976

XJPX said:


> Ur lfits are looking gd, well dun on the pbs, thts a gd push press  x


Cheers for the comments  I am trying to push the weight every week but maintaining good form!


----------



## defdaz

Sounds like you're really starting to hit the groove now KB. Glad another PB sneaked in there too! Not sure why I love reading about PB's so much, need looking at lol


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Dayuum you gettin strong! Good going, especially whilst in prep!


----------



## Kate1976

defdaz said:


> Sounds like you're really starting to hit the groove now KB. Glad another PB sneaked in there too! Not sure why I love reading about PB's so much, need looking at lol


Hmmmm seem to be...body weight it starting to behave itself as well ....about friggin time 



Merat said:


> Dayuum you gettin strong! Good going, especially whilst in prep!


do you think...no stronger than any of the other competing laaaaydees on here

*Quads & Hams*

Ext - FST stylee

Press - 170 PB

Seated curl

Lying curl

Seated calf

Standing calf

*Back, Traps & Bis*

Hammer lats - 45 PB

Hammer pullbacks

Olly bar pulls - 45 PB

Lat pulldowns

BB shrugs

Plate shrugs

Seated DB curls

21s

Not much else to report really, appetite is up, hunger is in the groove.....time for food, gossip mags, a bath and an early night!

Living the dream


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Nice work!


----------



## Greyphantom

Mmmm bath, sounds sooo nice right about now... body aching, hot bath is calling...


----------



## defdaz

Oooh thanks KB, got my PB fix lmao  Well done, hope gossip mags and bath was nice. :thumb:


----------



## RACK

Looking strong there Kate, I better ask Paul if I'm allowed Weetabix to try and keep up with ya


----------



## Kate1976

Merat said:


> Nice work!


Cheers - not long till your comp now right...26th ??



Greyphantom said:


> Mmmm bath, sounds sooo nice right about now... body aching, hot bath is calling...


Man it was.....didn't wanna get out but was turning into a giant prune!



defdaz said:


> Oooh thanks KB, got my PB fix lmao  Well done, hope gossip mags and bath was nice. :thumb:


LOL.....they only happen at the start of the week when I am refeedeeddeedd and full of pooooooower 



RACK said:


> Looking strong there Kate, I better ask Paul if I'm allowed Weetabix to try and keep up with ya


Cheers J...is that lo carb weetabix?


----------



## Kate1976

*Chest & Tris*

Incline DB Press

Incline DB Flyes

Converging Press

Kickbacks

Underhand pulldowns setted with overhand pushdowns

Rope flares

50 rep set on tricep pushdown machine......nearly chundered....classy bird I am! Still my arms looked buff!

In fact, my top half has defo put on size and definition....now just have to pull the stubborn bottom half in line! Still 19 weeks on Sat.....sssshiiiiiiiiite!


----------



## Kate1976

Shoulders

Ahhhh my favorite day of the week 

OH DB Press

Incline bench rear delt

Seatedbover rear delt

Side lats - plates

Delt lifts

DB front raise

Front plate raise

Ab and a bit of cardio as i overate today....had some bad news at work so had a few chocs...opps


----------



## jw007

Just checking in 

As usual, fck all constructive to add!!

The worlds your oyster, you look great, you have the tools etc etc etc 

xx


----------



## jw007

Ps

Kick backs are super fckin gay even for a wench such as yourself


----------



## Kate1976

jw007 said:


> Just checking in
> 
> As usual, fck all constructive to add!!
> 
> The worlds your oyster, you look great, you have the tools etc etc etc
> 
> xx


oi natty...what u doing in here? 



jw007 said:


> Ps
> 
> Kick backs are super fckin gay even for a wench such as yourself


Yes but they make my tris look super awesome ...plus aren't you the original advocate of kickbacks?

I'm sure there is a video knocking around somewhere?


----------



## jw007

Kate1976 said:


> oi natty...what u doing in here?
> 
> Yes but they make my tris look super awesome ...plus aren't you the original advocate of kickbacks?
> 
> I'm sure there is a video knocking around somewhere?


Im back, just checking in on my flock as it were 

Kick backs and AAS are from a bygone era, I have seen the light....Perhaps, in time I may educate one as wayward as yourself on to the path of righteousness....

Until then my sweet............................

lol


----------



## Kate1976

So the weekend passed quickly, lots of being a hermit and lots of eating was undertaken. Managed to gain 7lbs on refeed day and have lost 4 of those already  Legs on a monday after the refeed seems to be working well, as I am actually enjoying legs 

Quads & Hams

SLDL

Lying curls

Smith squat

Ext

Press - PB @ 180


----------



## defdaz

Woohoo PB!! Congrats KB! 

PS Kickbacks are awesome. No other triceps exercise allows for both maximum long head contraction and peak load at that point. Shamone!


----------



## RACK

7lb on re-feed day..... that's an epic day haha!!

How's everything going so far?


----------



## Kate1976

defdaz said:


> Woohoo PB!! Congrats KB!
> 
> PS Kickbacks are awesome. No other triceps exercise allows for both maximum long head contraction and peak load at that point. Shamone!


Cheers dizzle....seem to be making a habit of them at the moment but am not into the full swing of dieting yet! I do love a good kickback now and again 



RACK said:


> 7lb on re-feed day..... that's an epic day haha!!
> 
> How's everything going so far?


I knoooooooow I ate a serious amount of carbs, the veinage was epic as well. Is it sad that I want them to look like that all of the time?

Its going OK......weight isn't really changing but strength is up and body is defo recomping, so I guess I can't complain. But my girly brain still craves to see the scales drop!

Back, Traps & Bis

Lat pdowns

Close grip pdowns

Seated row

Oly bar pulls

Seated DB curls

Ez bar 21s

Plate shrugs


----------



## Greyphantom

strength up and body weigth not changing but body comp changing is a good thing... means all the changes are going in the right direction... veinage is a good thing... love it when my arms and shoulders (and even legs sometimes) show them... "normal" people might not think so but pfft to them


----------



## Kate1976

*Chest & Tris*

Incline DB Press

Incline flyes

Flat bench

Cable xovers

Underarm pdowns s/setted with pdowns

Kickbacks

Not much else to report really...just plodding on thru prep.


----------



## Kate1976

*Shooders*

DB Mil press

BB Push press

Incline bench rear delts

Bend over rear delts

Front plate raises - PB

DB front raises

DB side lats

Plate delt raises

God i love training shoulders, almost as much as I love shoes and peanut butter.....nope in fact I think I actually love it more 

OK maybe not more than shoes......

Miserable day here...rain, rain, rain ...booooo!


----------



## defdaz

With you there, except maybe (ok definitely) not with the shoes fetish! lol

PB, yay! :thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom

wet and miserable down here to K... nice one on the pb yet again... seems like you are progressing fast and well...


----------



## defdaz

Erm all a bit quiet in here apart from the Daz's!?


----------



## Greyphantom

yeah but Daz's rule


----------



## Kate1976

Hello chaps - am still here just headfuking myself that there is no way, no how that I am gunna even slightly resemble these ladies this yr. Although UKBFF BF class is supposed to be 'softer' this yr.....hmmmm what to do? Compete this yr or grow for another......gaaaaah I don't know!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Compete, you might regret it if you dont, and each year you can always progress anyway.


----------



## Jem

compete - at least at regional level - kate it takes time yes - but these are the brit finals, cream of the crop and wanting to be pros ....give yourself a break ..just looked at your latest pics from lynsey's session and your shoulders are waaaay bigger - and frankly so are mine - even I can admit that ...so we have progressed from last year hun ! regional is good for keeping finger on the pulse - so do it - I am ! xx


----------



## Greyphantom

You bet your fit ar$e you compete... you have made leaps and bounds and put in some very hard work and its paying off big time... get on that stage, knock em dead and you will feel awesome for it...


----------



## stephy

I reckon you'd look somewhat similar to the ladies in the blue suits from the recent pics ive seen, obv i dnt know much, but u look like you've put on quite a fair bit of size to me!


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Just been scannin through this log and wow nice shoulder pressing think you have stronger shoulders than me lol.. Where do I see pics of ya cause you got some strength girl!


----------



## defdaz

Skip and your hardcore training will have you looking the best you've ever looked KB! What's not to like?!


----------



## Kate1976

Merat said:


> Compete, you might regret it if you dont, and each year you can always progress anyway.


Yeah i suppose, its just a question of which qualifier i guess?



Jem said:


> compete - at least at regional level - kate it takes time yes - but these are the brit finals, cream of the crop and wanting to be pros ....give yourself a break ..just looked at your latest pics from lynsey's session and your shoulders are waaaay bigger - and frankly so are mine - even I can admit that ...so we have progressed from last year hun ! regional is good for keeping finger on the pulse - so do it - I am ! xx


Thanks Jem......yeah i just don't want to embarrass myself  now do i do that qualifier nearest to me or the later ones....hmmm?



Greyphantom said:


> You bet your fit ar$e you compete... you have made leaps and bounds and put in some very hard work and its paying off big time... get on that stage, knock em dead and you will feel awesome for it...


Cheers D.....hmmmmm feel different about this prep....have something to prove to myself this time and want to give myself the best chance.


----------



## Kate1976

stephy said:


> I reckon you'd look somewhat similar to the ladies in the blue suits from the recent pics ive seen, obv i dnt know much, but u look like you've put on quite a fair bit of size to me!


Ah Stephy, such a sweet thing to say  Meet on of the ladies in the blue suits last Sat and that is what has sparked off this latest bout of self doubt! They all carry so much lean muscle!



On The Rise said:


> Just been scannin through this log and wow nice shoulder pressing think you have stronger shoulders than me lol.. Where do I see pics of ya cause you got some strength girl!


See my avi for a recent pic....thanks for taking the time to post 



defdaz said:


> Skip and your hardcore training will have you looking the best you've ever looked KB! What's not to like?!


Hmmmm i am not so sure D....time will tell i guess?


----------



## Linny

Listen to yourself, nobody else knows how you are feeling. If you are anything like me I wont get on stage unless I'm 100% happy.

Only you can decide hunni, I am sure you will make the right decision for you  xxx


----------



## CharlieC25

Hey you - you sound exactly like me comparing yourself to the ladies in the finals/pro shows etc! From your pics you def look like you've improved and I think competing each year gives you that extra motivation for the following year. I am desperate to get on stage again but every time I look in the mirror I see all the parts that arent good enough when I'm only competing at amateur level. I know I wont compete until I am 100% happy with my progress but the goals should be to be better than you were at the previous outing and you def look improved so I say go for it! As long as I can improve my physique during this off season then I will definitely be hitting the stage in 2012..


----------



## switch

Hard to see in the av but looks like you have some great definition on the shoulders


----------



## vsideboy

Hey hey chic, I'm back on the scene to come and keep an eye on ya progress.

Hope you and everyone else is doing well since I was last here.

p.s. is the girl on the right a muscley version of kelly rowland or what?










D


----------

